# *~The official DMC4 news and updates thread~*



## Shepard (Nov 14, 2006)

**~The official DMC4 news and updates thread~* Updated 24-06-2007*

*~The official DMC4 news and updates thread~*

So, here we are, I finally decided to make the "official thread" the king of 3rd person action games deserves.
This topic's purpose is to compilate information and post the news about Capcom's upcoming DMC4 and discuss the series overall, so feel free to comment and stay tunned on the news.

Without more delay, let's get into bussines.

DEVIL MAY CRY 4​

STORYLINE​
Starting, DMC4 it's set after DMC1 but before DMC2, more exactly soon after the first part and way before the second, the story takes place in an island named "Fortuna" wich harbors an fortress-city of the same name, within this city resides an religious cult wich worships Sparda and kills demons in his name, this organization is known as "The order of the sword".

Within the members of the order is Nero a young crusader wich is usually sent up to deal with messy situations, soon after the events of the game , Nero's right arm was posessed by an unknown evil force and from this day onward his arm is changed, he goes as far as hiding it from the view of others in shame.

One day, when an important ceremoy it's been bestowed, a mysterious man enters the ceremonial hall and starts killing the orders' members, this white haired, red coated man is no one other than Dante, the son of the legendary Sparda, wich not long ago saved humankind from the treath of the underworld, Nero, in order to protect her friend Kyrie, sets a fight with the legendary devil hunter wich reclaims him a yet unknown item. Short after this, Nero reveals the power hidden within his new demonic arm, and after a gruesome battle Dante goes into the city Nero goes after him to stop him at all costs. 
Dante is seen as an enemy from Nero's point of view but he's not the antagonist of the game, in fact the player's perspective will change and Dante leads the second half of the game.

Nero

_Gameplay_​
Nero's newest and most pivotal adition to the gameplay will be the implement of the "Devil Bringer" wich it's not other than his right demonic arm and the EXCEED function implemented within his Red Queen.

DEVIL BRINGER

The Devil bringer is a versatile tool wich can be used for damaging as for enemy control and with each new update it shows even more options to it.

The KNOWN abilities provided by the Devil Bringer are:

*SNATCH*: Enables Nero to grap an faraway enemy and bring it to close range.

It can be used to grab faraway objects too.



*BUSTER*:Nero is able to grab the enemy and blast him to the ground. It can be performed both in air and ground.



*HELLBOUND*:Hellbound enables Nero to cross great distances in a moment by using his devil arm to reach certain objects called "Grim Grip" by grabing the object with the Devil Bringer Nero uses the impulse to jump between faraway places.




The new Devil Bringer's new abilityes are gained trough certain objects know as "Devil Leagacy" wich seems to be located trough Fortuna, when Nero enters in contac with them his new arm absorbs their power enhancing the Devil bringer with it.

The Devil bringer takes away the O button wich was is for Styles while playing as Dante.

ACCELERATION
_Exceed_

Along with the Devil Bringrer and in all DMC tradition Nero will be using guns and swords, his base equipment it's the great sword RED QUEEN and the double barreled revolver BLUE ROSE, also even tough Nero is human and no Sparda's progeny, he'll be able to fight against the tougher hellspawns thanks to a brand new acceleration system wich is implemented within the RED QUEEN.

The EXCEED system is based on powering up Nero's basic moves trough the motorbike-like hilt that the Red Queen Posees, by pressing it (button *L2*) the weapon charges up and upon release, the executed movement gains strenght and the added flame damage.

RED QUEEN's _EXCEED_ moveset.

*Streak*: Nero's equivalent to Dante's Stinger, it's a horizontal slash with a wide range.
*Burning Streak*:With EXCEED the streak gains streght and a aditional spinning movement, able to strike enemies in a radial slash.



*High Roller*: Nero's equivalent of Dante's hightime, it's practically identical.
*High Burner*: With EXCEED activated, the high roller becomes High Burner adding a second spin and more destructive power, this manoveur allows the player to take the enemies even higher on the air and thus opens the door to larger combo sets.



*Helm Breaker*: Even tough aerial rave is Nero's default movement in the air, the player can too use this movement, quasi identical to Dante's original Helm Breaker it can be powered up with EXCEED in order to cause additional damage.



That's all for now in the exceed system, it is currently unconfirmed if Nero's addition arsenal (assuming he gets any) will have the EXCEED features, only time will tell.​


----------



## Shepard (Nov 14, 2006)

Dante

_Gameplay_

Dante will have his own separate missions from Nero and he will be central/Pivotal to the storyline (like 60% Nero 40%Dante)

Dante's fighting style is heavily based on DMC3 and he's back with the style system, but this time around he wields the awesome ability of switching styles in *Real Time*.



As for now, Dante has been shown using all the styles primarely Gunslinger and Swordmaster both of them featuring movements from DMC3 like Fireworks and Rainstorm for Gunslinger and a triple DRIVE now exclusive to Swordmaster style. All the moveset has been obviously revamped and some moves like DRIVE and Aerial Rave have been improved upon the original, being even more powerful than before.

Dante will be having new Devil Arms too, confirmed as now are a hand-to-hand combat weapon (staple of the series) known as Gilgamesh wich combines the fire and light elements (lIfrit and Beowulf combination) and a long range weapon known as Lucifer wich ressembles Vergil's Geneiken.

Round trip is coming back too, as in DMC1, being the default move for hold /\ and release.



DEVIL ARMS



Gilgamesh is Dante's new gaunlet weapon, it mixes the fire and light elements and adds a slashing factor to the mix.

Gilgamesh posees moves from both Beowulf, and Ifrit both former Dante's Devil Arms, like Beowulf's _Rising Dragon_ and Ifrit's _Kick 13_.

Kick 13 was a move wich was formerly a Devil Triger only feature, but now can be used anytime (the developers have said that DT'd Kick 13 will be even more awesome)

Gilgamesh's procedence is totally unknow, but it seems to be able to be a simbiotic weapons wich enhances his wileder's strenght as it gradually covers his body.




​


----------



## Char-Aznable (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard Dante was to die in this game but seeing as it is put between 1 and 2 then I guess thats a lie.  Well lets hope Nero doesn't suck.  Also what of Vergil?  Does he have any significance or minor role in the game?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done...althought I think Kyuubi is going to get pissed that you stole his thread concept...I mean he pretty muched had DMC monopolized (In all but name hehe  ) but I like the way you done this. Now leave me alone as I read it.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 14, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> I heard Dante was to die in this game but seeing as it is put between 1 and 2 then I guess thats a lie.  Well lets hope Nero doesn't suck.  Also what of Vergil?  Does he have any significance or minor role in the game?



Vergil will play a major part in the game, as he's a key part of DMC universe but the developers felt like it was so early to  give even a hint so his role is still unknow.

Most popular theory is that after his "Death" as Nero Angelo in DMC1 he became an erratic energy being and ended being Nero's demonic arm, hence the "Power...give more power" line resonating in Nero's head


----------



## ZE (Nov 14, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> I heard Dante was to die in this game but seeing as it is put between 1 and 2 then I guess thats a lie.



He might die because the Dante from DMC2 was not the same Dante of this one. Didn?t you notice they were a bit different? Dante spoke one line in all the game during DMC2, I refuse to believe that was the real Dante, it must have been a clone.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 14, 2006)

^^Unfortunately, that was Dante, and DMC2 is canon @_@
But better keep on going, DMC4 is going to rock so much it's hard to believe.

Btw guys do you want me to post some links to media (images, HD trailers etc...? if so just tell me


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2006)

I consider Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne to be more of DMC canon than DMC2. Though, it does have Dante >___>


----------



## ZE (Nov 15, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I consider Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne to be more of DMC canon than DMC2. Though, it does have Dante >___>



And I consider Viewtiful Boy 2 more canon than DMC2.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2006)

I consider Hello Kitty Adventure more canon than DMC2...and Dante isn't even in that...

How will it shift between characters? Will we get two discs (or more like two parts since I doubt you would need two blu-rays for anything...) or will it switch between missions without us choosing?

Or do you just not know...and you're really a great big phony trying to pass yourself off as someone who knows something about DMC?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, I had a thread like this already and I was actually updating it right now writing it out on notepad to post really soon too. 

That sucks. 

Anyway, DMC4 will be amazing none the less. Hearing about the online co-op is exciting too. I just can't wait


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2006)

XD update it, one thread will Have a Dante theme the other Nelo XD

Anyway this is one of the games I am waiting for the most, to be honest I am more intrested in Nelo as not much is known about him I want to know who the hell he is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

I am a tad dissapointed still on the fact Dante doesn't have the main role D:


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I consider Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne to be more of DMC canon than DMC2. Though, it does have Dante >___>


the game sucked, but it doesn't mean the story was THAT bad.  Not great, but when you think about it, DMC doesn't really have that deep of a story in the first place.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, I had a thread like this already and I was actually updating it right now writing it out on notepad to post really soon too.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Anyway, DMC4 will be amazing none the less. Hearing about the online co-op is exciting too. I just can't wait



Well if worse comes to worst, I'll just merge your two threads into one since there is a lot of info here, but you had a lot of info in your thread as well.  Teamwork and all that stuff.


----------



## Soljah (Nov 16, 2006)

this may sound stupid but dante and vergil do change a bit but anywayz I notice Nero's demon hand is red isn't Vergil in DT mode mostly blue?  like the way Dante is mostly red.  The theory about Nero hand being Vergil tryin to come back Liquid Snake style is good but maybe he's fully around somewhere else too????  Just speculating 
PS I hope when Vergil comes back it'll be like him from DMC 3 him using his Yamato and everything not Nelo Angelo stuff


----------



## Shepard (Nov 17, 2006)

*UPDATE GUYS*

A new rather good gameplay footage has been added to the official website, go check it, Nero pwning those marionettes FTW.



Double post for bumping purposes


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Watching that, I have on simple question;

WHY THE FUCK ISN'T THIS OUT YET? THIS, AND LOST PLANET, ARE SO GOOD THAT IT SEEMS ODD THEY AREN'T OUT YET.

If this was out now, I would buy a PS3 the moment it is on a shelf because this game is one of the sole reasons I would buy a PS3 in the state the console is currently in [Huge price, some bugs, small catalog of true next gen games].


----------



## Shepard (Nov 24, 2006)

*UPDATE*
Official webpage has been updated, new snow level revealed, take a look 



*Several new HD Nero pics, like this ones:*


*Spoiler*: _Kicass images_


----------



## Soljah (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone think they'll make another prequel but instead it would be the story of sparda.  Like you play as him and at first its him being bad killing innocent ppl etc then you play as him becoming good meeting Eva and finally him sealing the demon world off i think that would be great to play.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 25, 2006)

That's what people assumed the PSP DMC game would be, and that game will be out after Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 25, 2006)

Soljah said:


> Does anyone think they'll make another prequel but instead it would be the story of sparda.  Like you play as him and at first its him being bad killing innocent ppl etc then you play as him becoming good meeting Eva and finally him sealing the demon world off i think that would be great to play.



Heh I've thought about that too yesterday... :amazed 

Would be cool you play as Sparda as the bad guy at the beginning. Wanna know why as to why a Demon became Symphathetic towards humans.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 25, 2006)

Soljah said:


> Does anyone think they'll make another prequel but instead it would be the story of sparda.  Like you play as him and at first its him being bad killing innocent ppl etc then you play as him becoming good meeting Eva and finally him sealing the demon world off i think that would be great to play.



Well, actually, he met Eva much after he sealed the Demon World, like 2000 after so she wasn't the reason he became symphatetic to humans, however I bet the Sacerdotise he had to kill in order to seal Teme-Ni-Gru had something to do with it.



Julius Belmont said:


> That's what people assumed the PSP DMC game would be.



Yeah, and I hope it is not, I don't feel like Sparda's story desrves to be a portable game, no offense to portable system users but such a great story should belong to PS3, however I'd rather if Capcom released it to PSP than not being released at all tough


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Heh I've thought about that too yesterday... :amazed
> 
> Would be cool you play as Sparda as the bad guy at the beginning. Wanna know why as to why a Demon became Symphathetic towards humans.



We can take a que from Castlevania's Alucard as he turned factions from one of demons to humans. Sparda, like Alucard probably disliked the doings of demons, and decided to not continue a path of that magnatude of hurting people. Well, that would make the most sense, as we have no clue, we have been Capcom'd with the storyline as usual.


----------



## Soljah (Nov 26, 2006)

To Dante- I been reading the manga of it a bit and i may have misread but the demons were in stone because Sparda took there names.  Is that what you mean by sactodise or wutever (i know i spelled it all wrong)  Also it said somethign that sparda died as a human which i know he was still demon but did him loving Eva or wutever dull down his powers or he died or old age or what?  I was never clear on how Sparda died i thought he died when he sealed the portal or at least would be in hell still.  And i wondered if dante and vergil at least seen him


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

This game...will...be...great...Man i wish i had this and a PS3 right now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2006)

We all wish we could have this game of epic win, but we must wait for the godlyness to arrive.

And then, the NEXT sequal . I just hope Capcom doesn't Megaman'd the franchise, and I would like it to be concluded sometime in the century we are in.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 26, 2006)

Indeed, or just release one every 4 years or so, so DMC doesn't wear out it's welcome.  I like to call it, the Zelda method.

Anyways, I'm hoping Capcom's takes a small cue from God of War and makes the levels more interactive and give the game an epic feel.  That'd really kick DMC into overdrive seeing as how it pretty much destroys other games in the combat department.


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2006)

I wouldn't mind for some God Of war style finishers to enemies when you press buttons that appear on screen. But then again DMC isn't broken so no point in trying to fix it.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 26, 2006)

Soljah said:


> To Dante- I been reading the manga of it a bit and i may have misread but the demons were in stone because Sparda took there names.  Is that what you mean by sactodise or wutever (i know i spelled it all wrong)  Also it said somethign that sparda died as a human which i know he was still demon but did him loving Eva or wutever dull down his powers or he died or old age or what?  I was never clear on how Sparda died i thought he died when he sealed the portal or at least would be in hell still.  And i wondered if dante and vergil at least seen him



Well,Sparda rebelled again demons during the war 2000 years before the events of the first DMC, why did he do that is still unkwnow we have only been told he had an "Awakening to justice" 
In the manga, Arkham states that Sparda's intelect was vastly superior to the average demon (In Mundu's league one can guess) so he probavely made contact with humans and got sickened of the carnage Mundus was directing against them.

However we know that in order to seal Teme-Ni-Gru Sparda had to sacrifice the life of a priestess, so I'm guessing that this priestess will have a major role in Sparda's awakening if the story is ever released.

After defeating Mundus and sealing the underworld, Sparda lost most of his power and adopted an human appearence (identical to that of Dante or Vergil) but he reatained some of his devil nature as he was able to Devil Triger, also his shadow allways reflected his devil form.

Sparda reigned silently over the human world for near 2000 years, and possibly knowing that he had not much time left (due the fact that being human now, he'd die) around 20 years before the first DMC he married Eva  and had two sons to possibly carry on with his task of protecting humans from demons, however in the manga it is hinted that Sparda never foresaw he would have twins and, after the birth of Dante and Vergil he had to divide his legacy into two.

He died at an unknown point before Dante and Vergil reached age 8, pressumably for natural reasons, so he probavely didn't have much time to spend with his sons or train them to continue his legacy, however luckily Dante had his own awakening and it's protecting humans just like his father wished for him to do.


----------



## Soljah (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanx ^-')b reps


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 26, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> I wouldn't mind for some God Of war style finishers to enemies when you press buttons that appear on screen. But then again DMC isn't broken so no point in trying to fix it.



Hell no. DMC3 was all about complete control over Dante or Vergil. The last thing the series needs are prescripted and repetitive animations that kill the enemies too easily. 

Your last sentence is right. They should focus on streamlining the system DMC3 setup.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 29, 2006)

B.U.M.P

Not news yet, however Capcom has prepared some events for January, so new info is expected


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, we know who Kyrie's voice actor/Motion capture is now


----------



## Shepard (Nov 29, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well, we know who Kyrie's voice actor/Motion capture is now



:amazed 
I see, gotta upgrade the info on first page then


----------



## Shepard (Dec 4, 2006)

Bumpage, no news yet, but probavely the official website will be updated sometime during this week, look forward to it guys


----------



## Shepard (Jan 19, 2007)

*NEW UPDATE!!*

The  has been completely translated into english, now you can see the official bios and weapons description as the first glimpse of the storyline, new updates are expected to come in soon, so be tunned​


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2007)

here

It seems Nero's arm makes you unbeatable in tennis.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't like to have a match with him


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This game...will...be...great...Man i wish i had this and a PS3 right now



_Quoted for truth, crazymtf._


----------



## Soljah (Mar 8, 2007)

jw if u anyone knows i know too much hasnt been released on dmc 4.  But that group that nero's in that worships sparda, how in the hell do they not know that Dante is Sparda's son shouldn't they bow down to him in respect? he's been doing more of sparda's work more than any of em.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 8, 2007)

Soljah said:


> jw if u anyone knows i know too much hasnt been released on dmc 4.  But that group that nero's in that worships sparda, how in the hell do they not know that Dante is Sparda's son shouldn't they bow down to him in respect? he's been doing more of sparda's work more than any of em.


That's what I'm thinking also.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 8, 2007)

Soljah said:


> jw if u anyone knows i know too much hasnt been released on dmc 4.  But that group that nero's in that worships sparda, how in the hell do they not know that Dante is Sparda's son shouldn't they bow down to him in respect? he's been doing more of sparda's work more than any of em.



Not everybody knows that Dante is Sparda's son and even so I don't think it would be reasonable to bow down to a guy who's about to ruthlessy slay you.

Anyways, Dante doesn't usually spills that info away for what we know the only people that knew that fact were the ones wich previously investigated him or had contact with someone wich knew it beforehand, even in DMC3 when Arkham asked him Dante replyed "Where did you hear that?" implying that it is unusual for anyone to know it.

For what we know the order of the sword only idolizes Sparda and seems to have some kind of godly image of him so it wouldn't be unexpected if they denied the very fact he had human breathen...in any case regardless they know or not about Dante he is their enemy, and not one to mess around with so they are obviously going to defend themselves


----------



## Soljah (Mar 8, 2007)

But Also Dante looks exactly like Sparda @_@


----------



## MS81 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey dante where r u getting those kewl pics from?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 9, 2007)

Soljah said:


> But Also Dante looks exactly like Sparda @_@



Well, we don't even know if the did know Sparda even tough is very likely, but if you noticed in the TGS trailer the Sparda's statues they have in the chapel don't exaclty reflect the real image of Sparda.

Still so, even if they knew he was Sparda's son they're under his attack so...



MS81 said:


> hey dante where r u getting those kewl pics from?


I'll PM you


----------



## Soljah (Mar 10, 2007)

What is your prediction for the story of this game begingin and ending dante i'd like to here you seem real knowledgeable about it.  And dante and vergil do age slower than humans right.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Man they should update the site man, it's been too long.
A new vid or 2 is more than enough.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 10, 2007)

Damn...Johnny Young Bosch AND Rueben Langston? This game will WTFPWN if Dan Southworth voices Vergil. He did a fantastic job, especially in the cutscene after the first Sparda twin fight:

_Foolishness, Dante, foolishness. Might controls everything, and without strength, you cannot protect anything...let alone yourself._

Also, a few weeks ago I heard from someone that maybe Capcom was planning something for Vergil, the game was entitled as "Devil Never Cry", and Vergil was the main character. Is this true?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 10, 2007)

Soljah said:


> What is your prediction for the story of this game begingin and ending dante i'd like to here you seem real knowledgeable about it.  And dante and vergil do age slower than humans right.


I don't know about the story so much but I'd say you start off as Nero, with Dante as your enemy and you go after him for some time while all the demonic possesion in Nero's arm advances and becomes more dangerous to him after some time at some point Nero's perspective will change and he'll team up with Dante because the order will most likely hide some dark shint within and they'll be the bad guys, specially Kirye's brother wich is the leader.

They'll provabely want to unleash hell on earth or something like that and in the moist crucial moment Vergil will take over Nero or something, that would be cool right?

Dante and Vergil don't age slower than average humans at least until DMC4 in wich Dante is in his 30's he's aged normally, however it is possible that they'll start to age slower when they reach their prime.



MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Man they should update the site man, it's been too long.
> A new vid is more than enough.


They should update soon, expect something new during this month, also tha anime is coming closer too



Neji Kun said:


> Damn...Johnny Young Bosch AND Rueben Langston? This game will WTFPWN if Dan Southworth voices Vergil. He did a fantastic job, especially in the cutscene after the first Sparda twin fight:
> 
> _Foolishness, Dante, foolishness. Might controls everything, and without strength, you cannot protect anything...let alone yourself._
> 
> Also, a few weeks ago I heard from someone that maybe Capcom was planning something for Vergil, the game was entitled as "Devil Never Cry", and Vergil was the main character. Is this true?


I think it a high chance Dan Southworth will play vergil again as reuben repeated his role as Dante too and yes, he's really good at it.

About that game you're talking about, I dunno never heard of it but it's got to be a rumor as Capcom hasn't said anything


----------



## Kakashi-chan (Mar 10, 2007)

is DMC4 going to be released on PS2? kuz i am not buying a system that people get killed over...


----------



## Shepard (Mar 10, 2007)

No, it is Capcom's PS3 killer exclusive


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Dante said:


> They should update soon, expect something new during this month, also tha anime is coming closer too.



Oh that's right, I totally forgot about the DMC Anime. When was the official airing date ??

(BTW, could you also PM me where you get your cool DMC pictures from ?? Thx in advance !!)


----------



## MS81 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow the anime is coming also.:amazed


----------



## ZE (Mar 11, 2007)

I’m interested in the anime, I hope to see great fights ala devil may cry games.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 11, 2007)

Dante said:


> I think it a high chance Dan Southworth will play vergil again as reuben repeated his role as Dante too and yes, he's really good at it.



I thought Dan was marvelous. I especially LOVE the little saying he has for Dante...

_"Foolishness, Dante, Foolishness. Might controls everything, and without strength, you cannot protect anything, let alone yourself."_



> About that game you're talking about, I dunno never heard of it but it's got to be a rumor as Capcom hasn't said anything



Too bad I'm all ready hyped up for this. I loved playing as Vergil with his Yamato.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

*BIGGEST UPDATE EVER*

Ok boys and girls, they day hath come, beware because those are some BIG news.

Credit to the user ChaosAptom from IGN boards as he found the information, you can view his thread HERE

Everything a fanboy can pray for has come to reality

Now to the big stuff:

-DANTE FULLY PLAYABLE
-DMC will be released in all the high-end systems and PC
-Style switching on the fly confirmed
-Snow area+another boss

I'll be tunned on the news and I'll tell you if something more happens Asap, beware guys the awesomeness in coming!​


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> *BIGGEST UPDATE EVER*
> 
> Ok boys and girls, they day hath come, beware because those are some BIG news.
> 
> ...



All we need now is Vergil to be accessable and I'll get a PS3. I still can't wait for the anime either.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

You can play it on XboX360 and PC now too, it feels weird now that Capcom has decided to pull DMC multiplatform but oh, well...


----------



## Birkin (Mar 20, 2007)

DMC belongs on the PS consoles.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

It's capcom, everything multiplat nowadays. Anyway style change in real time? Crazy...


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> You can play it on XboX360 and PC now too, it feels weird now that Capcom has decided to pull DMC multiplatform but oh, well...



Bah, screw the XBox 360.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Bah, screw the XBox 360.


LoL, looks like someone's bitter about DMC4 --> Xbox360.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 20, 2007)

Potential co-op play _and _style switching? I'd better practice my SS-ranking skills and start saving money for a next-gen console.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not really concerned about it, however going multyplatfom has it's pros and cons.

It surely will be good for the series if more people plays it, it'll become more famous, produce more money and allow the series to get bigger and badder in next entries, that said there are some things I'm afraid of...

Devil May Cry has allways been a series with a moderate fanbase, that allowed the games to keep on a hardcore playing perspective however more fans means more casual playing and in the long rack it usually leads to whoring wich is something I don't want one of my favourite series to go trough, for example, DMC2 aws an apptempt to open the series wide to the public hence it had a low dificulty, that plus the fact that the team screwed up gave us the worst entry thus far.

I have faith in Capcom and they'll most likely don't screw up again specially considering they're aiming big with DMc at the moment but we'll  have to see how things evolve from here


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Meh I couldn't really care. All it means is if I happen to get a 360 ( unlikely) instead of a PS3 I can get it there instead.

I am glad that you can switch styles during gameplay though, it will lead way to some sick possibilities though, trickster and Swordmaster enter my head somewhat.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> I'm not really concerned about it, however going multyplatfom has it's pros and cons.
> 
> It surely will be good for the series if more people plays it, it'll become more famous, produce more money and allow the series to get bigger and badder in next entries, that said there are some things I'm afraid of...
> 
> ...



Not to entirely change the subject, but is that Vergil from a screencap of the anime, or from the DMC manga(....comic?)

Also, do we know how they made the Sparda Twins sound in the japanese version, along with Arkham and Lady?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm happy about it going to the 360. I don't have to buy a PS3 now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> DMC belongs on the PS consoles.



Only thing that DESERVES to be on there own console is FIRST PARTY stuff do not give me this "it deserves to be on the system" crap. 3rd parties need to make money and well so would you if you had to spend over 20 million bucks to make a single game.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoever negged me for talking about the XBox 360 are only saying that they're fanboys themselves.

I however, prefer the SNES and PS2.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm having an oral exam in a few days and the first part is just a translation of some English text which isn't hard at all... the second part is telling about something of your choice. I wanted to tell about the deep story of DMC3 with the relationships between the characters, also the references of The Divine Comedy. I also wanted to use some cool quotes because my teacher loves beautifull English quotes, so anyone have some hints & tips ??


----------



## Pein (Mar 21, 2007)

what ever it dosent matter we still have dmc4 and we ps3 people have the xbox's only good action game ninja gaiden so u know what that means ps3 holds the greatest action adventure games namely god of war and devil may cry 4,ninja gaiden


----------



## Birkin (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Only thing that DESERVES to be on there own console is FIRST PARTY stuff do not give me this "it deserves to be on the system" crap. 3rd parties need to make money and well so would you if you had to spend over 20 million bucks to make a single game.



You do realize that DMC 4 is one of the most anticipated games for the PS3? And that they have released DMC 1-3? It's the same with Resident Evil 5, it's originally made for PS3. Originals >> Remakes.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Hey guys, I'm having an oral exam in a few days and the first part is just a translation of some English text which isn't hard at all... the second part is telling about something of your choice. I wanted to tell about the deep story of DMC3 with the relationships between the characters, also the references of The Divine Comedy. I also wanted to use some cool quotes because my teacher loves beautifull English quotes, so anyone have some hints & tips ??



Well, what can I say there's not much easily perceptible references to the Divine Comedy than the obvious, however is it's really something of your liking you should talk about Dante and Vegil's relationship and link it to the didvine comedy, altough besides the names the characetrs have little to do with the ones featured in the books...

I'll try to find some good quotes later  



Goku said:


> You do realize that DMC 4 is one of the most anticipated games for the PS3? And that they have released DMC 1-3? It's the same with Resident Evil 5, it's originally made for PS3. Originals >> Remakes.


programming at the same time for two different systems isn't called "remake" RE1 for PS1 and RE1 for GC that is a remake, when you _release_ a game for a system and then you make a release in another one it's called _port_ however DMC4 isn't any of both, as it's higly likely that Capcom was producing the game for all platforms for some time now, and as said times before DMC4 doesn't belong to Sony, it's a game created by a third party and third parties need money in fact it's going to be multiplatform to increase profits if this is someone's "fault" it is Sony's as they seemengly didn't care enough to pay Capcom to keep this as an exclusive, even tough it might not be the case


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2007)

here's a new pic for you guys. journal


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

^Shown above MG. And DMC4 is fine going multi-plat. Ninja gaiden did, i don't see the reason why DMC shouldn't.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Yeah, it's just that PS3 fans are getting mad because Sony lost a big exclusive


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha. Well people should get over it. It's just a game, it's not your life. I listed a huge list of still exclusives to PS3 in PS3 topic, so people gotta stop worrying so much. Each system still has there exclusives. 

Anyway DMC4 is shaping up to be kickass. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2007)

I don’t mind, sony has to eat shit for what they did to us, Europeans, yes, that’s right, in europe you can’t play FFX on the ps3 unlike americans, why are we less than others? Europeans have supported sony for over 10 years and that’s how they treat us.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

^Ya'll get to probably play in the future update. Remember it's like microsoft's backwards thing, it can be updated.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 21, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Whoever negged me for talking about the XBox 360 are only saying that they're fanboys themselves.


Or you could have gotten a negative rep because you were trash talking about a console?


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 21, 2007)

So DMC4 is multiplatform boohoo. Why are Sony loyalist mad about this?! PS strived from titles that originated from other systems (Nintendo/Sega/DC anyone?!). So please, there is no need for this whinning. It happened... in fact last year people including myself believed it was bound to happen. I still plan to get it for the PS3 whether it is launched simultaneously or not.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> So DMC4 is multiplatform boohoo. Why are Sony loyalist mad about this?!



Because there are people who purchase a console mainly for that game or they are upset that good exclusive titles are going multi platform. What if a person just wanted MGs4 , FF 13 and DMC4 but all them went multi platform to 360? on a cheaper console?  some people just get shaken up and people questioning if there 600 + dollar purchase was really worth it. This is the conclusion i came up with anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Because there are people who purchase a console mainly for that game or they are upset that good exclusive titles are going multi platform. What if a person just wanted MGs4 , FF 13 and DMC4 but all them went multi platform to 360? on a cheaper console?  some people just get shaken up and people questioning if there 600 + dollar purchase was really worth it. This is the conclusion i came up with anyways.



Or they just like to bitch like when Ninja gaiden went to PS3 and Resident evil 4 to PS2. People will find ANYTHING to bitch about. Every console has a huge list of exclusives still. If people care so much about 3 fucking games it's there fault they spent 600 dollars, I'd find it a waste


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn this game is the shit I like it. I don't like the fact it takes place right after DMC 1 and DMC 2 that sucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Or they just like to bitch like when Ninja gaiden went to PS3 and Resident evil 4 to PS2. People will find ANYTHING to bitch about. Every console has a huge list of exclusives still. If people care so much about 3 fucking games it's there fault they spent 600 dollars, I'd find it a waste



Why would they bitch about Ninja Gaiden the story and gameplay is basically the same, Just some new bosses and moves and upgraded graphics. I mean really no point for a Xbox player to even get a system for a game they already played.


plus it was just a point i was bringing out and those games I mentioned are pretty big to the hard core and alot ( yes alot ) of people purchase a system just to get there next MGS4 fix or FF fix ( sad but true)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2007)

Now if only MGs andFF are announced as multi platform!!1


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

^I don't see FF13 but i could see MGS4, not right away but eventually. 

@SS3 - When it was annouced. New bosses, moveset, cinema's, cutscnes, missions, and a whole new characters with her own moves and such. People bitched, but then again i bought Black and Ninja gaiden, so i'm buying this one aswell. 

And i agree, sad that people only buy a system for one game. I already got 6 for PS3, and like 26-28 games for xbox 360


----------



## Shepard (Mar 22, 2007)

*UPDATE*

New Famitsu sacns out, credit to whoever postthem in NEOGAF forums, you sir rule.









Summarizing, Nero got an upgrade for his devil Arm wich now looks blueish and cooler, Dante 100% confirmed playable, he can switch styles in real? time and has all his old moves plus presumabely tons of new ones coming, Frosts and Blades fom DMC1 confirmed to be back and new snow castle level wins​


----------



## Birkin (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you, Dante. You made my day. Dante playable is outright awesome.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 22, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Hey guys, I'm having an oral exam in a few days and the first part is just a translation of some English text which isn't hard at all... the second part is telling about something of your choice. I wanted to tell about the deep story of DMC3 with the relationships between the characters, also the references of The Divine Comedy. I also wanted to use some cool quotes because my teacher loves beautifull English quotes, so anyone have some hints & tips ??



Anybody still have a few for me ?? I have to do this thing tomorrow.

Back on topic: Didn't we hear that they were including some online feature for DMC4 ?? It would be cool if there was a 2 Player Survival, one Dante and the other one Nero.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

> Because there are people who purchase a console mainly for that game or they are upset that good exclusive titles are going multi platform. What if a person just wanted MGs4 , FF 13 and DMC4 but all them went multi platform to 360? on a cheaper console? some people just get shaken up and people questioning if there 600 + dollar purchase was really worth it. This is the conclusion i came up with anyways.



Ehhhh wrong. If they wanted only those games they would be friggin happy when they go multiplatform as they would get it on the cheaper system or have at least a choice. Really I don't give a darn I will get it on the PS3 that is that.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2007)

Alright...Dante is playable, 100% confirmation. This game is for me!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm more interested in playing as Nero than Dante. But again, I'm a sucker for new playable characters.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn, I'm really starting to hope Vergil is playable as well. The real question is, though...is he still Nelo? Or has Mundus' control lifted, and he is free again?


----------



## R3trograde (Mar 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Because there are people who purchase a console mainly for that game or they are upset that good exclusive titles are going multi platform. What if a person just wanted MGs4 , FF 13 and DMC4 but all them went multi platform to 360? on a cheaper console?  some people just get shaken up and people questioning if there 600 + dollar purchase was really worth it. This is the conclusion i came up with anyways.


So you're saying I shouldn't be allowed to play DMC4 just because I don't have a PS3, rightfully?


----------



## Nexas (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL angry fan boys.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't be allowed to play DMC4 just because I don't have a PS3, rightfully?



Who said anything about not playing DMC4? My post stated that people who own a console for certain games that are so called "exclusive" to them but those games go multi platform and some people feel shaken up about their choice in the console ( oo this happened with N64 greatly ) 

In any case DMC4 is not "huge". GTA4 is huge, its like GTA4 was the burger for sony that now is also on 360, DMC4 is just a fry . ( in terms of huge blows to console exclusivity)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

GTA was on XBOX....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

^ Ya way aafter the Ps2 one launched =/  (  360 and PS3's are coming out side by side) plus Xbox was the same price as PS2 as well  not 200 more than it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Like 6 months? You call that "Awhile?" Hell RE4 came on the PS2 like 8-10 months later, and sold better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

This is not about DMC4 so I am done after this =/

Reason why RE4 sold better on PS2 ? umm not really hard to figure this one out had at least 80 million user base to 20 roughly back then  I mean come on you do the math.

Same with Xbox and GTA the majority of people who play GTA had it on PS2 ( a much higher install base) and Xbox was roughly at the same sale figures gamecube was back then.( so why get it for Xbox and plus it did not sell that well )  Plus it ( ps2 ) had a complete stranglehold on all the great 3rd parties. When the other two did not.  

This time though a huge game GTA4 coming out side by side on 360 and Ps3 one machine priced 200/300  dollars higher than the other ( the 20 gig model is basically getting whipped out so no more of the 500 dollar one there discontuing it )  and one machine (xox360)  who's install base is 5 times  greater.


Obviously alot more factors this generation than last and its basic economics and commen sense. When both games ( count devil may cry 4 into this as well )  release I will guarrentee you 360's will sell more, Push more systems and what not than the PS3 verison and why is that? that high price tag.


Bah sorry donkey show for going off topic , should have left it go =/ I'm done now .


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

DMC4 push more units on 360 then PS3? Let me borrow your time machine someday . 5 times more userbase? PS3 is almost 3 million, and XBOX 360 has been stuck at 9. something million. I'd say that's 3 times bigger, and PS3 is selling better then XBOX 360 did last year. But whatever, you wanted to end this anyway so why bother going on. 

DMC4 now can be played by both 360 users and PS3 users, each will have there ups and down sides, i don't see the problem.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Like 6 months? You call that "Awhile?" Hell RE4 came on the PS2 like 8-10 months later, and sold better.



There were faaaaar more PS2s than there were Gamecubes.

Only the biggest retards would even think of comparing PS2 to PS3.  The numbers of the PS3 will NEVER reach that of the PS2.  

As of right now PS3 is in 3rd place.  It isn't selling nearly what it should be for being a new console.  Beating the Xbox360 on monthly/weekly sales means very little when PS3 is new and Xbox360 has been out a year longer.  Sales slow down over time unless you're the Nintendo DS.


Any exclusive going multiplatform hurts that console it was exclusive for.  This is common sense.  Let alone much bigger franchises such as GTA/DMC4 which could be system sellers alone.  Not only did PS3 lose those, but the competition gets them at the same time.


SO will someone pay $200 more to get the same game they can get on a console for $200 less with a much larger library?  No.  No they will not.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Shishou said:


> There were faaaaar more PS2s than there were Gamecubes.
> 
> Only the biggest retards would even think of comparing PS2 to PS3.  The numbers of the PS3 will NEVER reach that of the PS2.
> 
> ...



The exclusives list for both systems is still over 40...


----------



## Shishou (Mar 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The exclusives list for both systems is still over 40...



Good exclusives.

PS3 is losing it's big guns.  GTA4 was one of their biggest.  


Devil May Cry 4
Grand Theft Auto 4
Virtua Fighter 5 (upgraded on Xbox360)
Resident Evil 5
Assassin's Creed
Big rumor on MGS4
Slight rumor which probably won't happen on FFXIII


PS3 is lacking the 3rd party exclusives this time around that will sell the system.  Price is a big factor, the difference in price is nearly enough for a Wii if anyone can find one.  The the average consumer the PS3 isn't offering anything to sway them away from a console with the same game for $200 less.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Devil May Cry 4 - True
Grand Theft Auto 4 - Was always on XBOX line
Virtua Fighter 5 (upgraded on Xbox360) - Same game, no online, basically nothing new. 
Resident Evil 5 - Since RE Zero it hasn't been on Sony line. 
Assassin's Creed - Never said to be a exclusive. 
Big rumor on MGS4 - Doubt it, but never know. 
Slight rumor which probably won't happen on FFXIII - Maybe, but i agree won't happen. 

Still hevenly sword, final fantasy verses, rachet and clank, lair, kingdom hearts 3 *Not confirmed but i'll put a bet on it*, Gow3, and many more i can't even remember? The system still has games, people just focused on MGS-DMC-Halo and the such.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Devil May Cry 4 - True
> Grand Theft Auto 4 - Was always on XBOX line
> Virtua Fighter 5 (upgraded on Xbox360) - Same game, no online, basically nothing new.
> Resident Evil 5 - Since RE Zero it hasn't been on Sony line.
> ...



Well Resident Evil 5 is still a big seller that hurts to not belong to Sony this time.  It is a first for Xbox I believe.

You doubt it on MGS4, but MGS has been on Nintendo and Microsoft consoles before.

The majority of the GTA games was sony and it had NEVER been released on another console at the same time.  People who really want a game usually are to impatient to wait.  Plus why buy an Xbox for GTA when there was the cheaper(?) PS2 that had a bigger library and just had way more consoles sold in general?  GTA is a big loss.

KH3 I bet will go to Wii.  I see no reason for the PS3's power to be used on that franchise.  

Sony's 1st/2nd party will also never compare to Microsoft's and Nintendo's.  As good as their games are, they have always been outshined by exclusive 3rd party games.  When you think Sony most people don't think of a game from their 1st or 2nd party.  When they think Nintendo/Microsoft they do.


So in a battle of 1st and 2nd party games, PS3 is in a hole.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

I disagree. Jak series, rachet and clank, God of war, shadow of collouse, ico. These games top any game on Nintendo or Microsoft's line, and i include halo *Which i love* And Zelda *Which i find overrated but whatever* 

As for Kingdom hearts 3 being on Wii, i doubt it, but we'll see. People think so, but what final fantasy characters will be on it, crystal chronicle's? Blah. 

MGS4 could be on 360, just don't see "Same time slot" At the moment. Never know though. 

People are impatient, but i'll be getting GTA for whichever has better quilites, or maybe just for whichever looks better, we'll see. 

RE5 is going on a Microsoft product *Gaming product, not including computer* So we'll see how it goes. No release date yet though. 

PS3 is still new. It's price tag is high, it's out later then 360, but none of this makes it automatically a failure. I still think the product will have great games on it just like 360 and hopefully Wii. People judge to quickly and that's the problem. XBOX came out, so much hate, but i found it a very cool system. Sucked at first, came out great.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I disagree. Jak series, rachet and clank, God of war, shadow of collouse, ico. These games top any game on Nintendo or Microsoft's line, and i include halo *Which i love* And Zelda *Which i find overrated but whatever*
> 
> As for Kingdom hearts 3 being on Wii, i doubt it, but we'll see. People think so, but what final fantasy characters will be on it, crystal chronicle's? Blah.
> 
> ...



"I disagree. Jak series, rachet and clank, God of war, shadow of collouse, ico. These games top any game on Nintendo or Microsoft's line, and i include halo *Which i love* And Zelda *Which i find overrated but whatever*"

That is YOU.  You don't make the majority, which those games fail in comparison to.  None of those games although very good, have reached a legendary status.  They really aren't true Killer Apps.

To a consumer 1 God-tier game is worth 10 Top Tier games.

Sony doesn't have exclusive deals on all the final fantasy chars in KH.  Those belong to SquareEnix.  So no reason they can't have Cloud and such on the Wii.  Until there is confirmation of KH3 on PS3, I refuse to believe it will be for PS3 or at least an exclusive.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't believe i said i make up the majority, you just stated Nintendo and Microsoft 1st party are better, i disagree big time. That's all i was saying. 

It is true square has the rights to FF and it's why i believe KH3 could show up on Wii but for some reason i doubt it. I could be wrong and it'll show up on it, i wouldn't mind it. Sure i'd like to see sora fight in Hi-def but Kingdom hearts isn't even on my top ten games so i'll live with OK graphics. But reason i think Square will keep FF and KH on Sony console is they said this gen they won't side with Sony to give them the aventage. This is why we see dragon quest 9 on ds *Very upsetting...* And dragon quest swords on Wii. So i think KH and FF will remain on PS3, but we'll see, summer time is when KH3 info comes out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2007)

First and foremost, DQ has never, EVER been about graphics. So, based on graphical powerhouse, you wouldn't see DQ on the strongest graphical console unless that was the dominating system in that generation. I don't really see the PS3 outshining the others that easily, let alone by a large margin as before, so I don't really see a DQ game one PS3 in it's current state, or anytime soon.

Secondly..that list of Sony games all topping MS' line up and especially Nintendo's?.....Ellllll.Ohhhhhhh.Elllllll. That's like saying the SNES was the worst system ever. Like spitting quality in the sake of hugging a brand label almost.

Thirdly, know S-E and their support of what is selling, they have the most games in development for the DS? Why? Because it's selling well. Why did they put most of their old lineup on the PS2? Because it was selling well. I can guarantee if the Wii continues to burn dirt into the PS3's face like it's currently doing, S-E will do the same thing they are doing with the DS, and just literally pour most of their entire year lineup to be just on that platform, and give the other consoles minuscule gripes down the road.

Hell, FFXIII was confirmed not to come out this year based on the fact S-E wanted all the DS games in development out this year, because they see the success behind the handheld that literally has turned every other handhdeld into ash in it's sense of sheer epicness.

Finally..what the shitting applecots does this all have to do with DMC4? If we are going to make a guess on what version is going to sell better, I would easily go with the 360, as that one currently has the largest Capcom base out of all 3 platforms now.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Where did i say DQ had anything to do with graphics? I was talking about KH. DQ i could care less what system it was on except handhelds, i'm not good with RPG handhelds on any handheld. GBA/DS/PSP. 

Rest of your stuff i agree with except Playstations 1st parties, i find em better, then again i don't like metriod, Zelda is overrated, Mario is OK, but sucked latly. Microsoft has Halo, pretty much only game i like that's 1st party. You don't gotta agree with me. 

Oh and i like Snes, it was pretty kickass. I didn't like PS1/N64 all to much though. And i hated gamecube.


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2007)

The only thing that bugs me about this game is that Nero and Dante look _too _similar. I actually thought Nero was Dante when I first saw him.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Shepard (May 25, 2007)

*UPDATE*
Ok I know that I'm like ages late buuuut here is the juicy stuff  



-New stuff revealed-

*Nero will get his Devil Bringer upgrades via ancient demonic artifacts
*The first new ability is named Hellbound and enables the devil bringer to catch faraway objects and gives Nero the ability to jump trough great distances by grabbing an object and then impulsing him towards the target
*First videos featuring the Red Queen's EXCEED ability in-game, the fire effects are really cool and the powered-up moves like streak look awesome
*Charged shot confirmed on Nero
*Berial fight showed, it seems that Hellbound is the key movement to defeat the demon (as expected)
*In one of the videos, while striking on a seal, around Nero appears some swords that look almost exactly like vergil's phantom swords (Nero-vergil connection?)
*Berial compares Nero to Sparda since he literally says : "There hasn't been a human like you in 2000 years"
*Dante has all his signature moves from DMC3+ Road trip and triple Drive

I'll post more later (Images etc...)

Thanks to MS81 for the contribution in my absence ^^​


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2007)

Dante switching styles by taunting and getting an aura glow is sorta weird, but it is badass >_>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 8, 2007)

Some new...good/bad news....this picture says it all;



If that is who I think it is, that is some fucking FAIL.


----------



## Shepard (Jun 24, 2007)

Relax, stroy-wise it makes no sense at all for Lucia to be there.

In other news, Game Informer released some new info but it seems a little bit flwled so I'm not posting it, besides most of them are know facts.

Most important was the confirmation that Dante will play a big role in the story he's not an unlockable but a BIG part of the game.

Next mont E3 takes place so expect a big update


----------



## Pein (Jun 24, 2007)

man i love e3 its always bursting with new info and games
anyway it doesn't  make sense for lucia to be there  considering  dmc4 happens before 2


----------



## Shepard (Jun 24, 2007)

Updated the first page, take a look at it for a look into the new gamneplay info involving EXCEEd and the Devil Bringer.

I'll try to find space to introduce Dante's gameplay too


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 24, 2007)

Has anything been said about Vergil yet?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Has anything been said about Vergil yet?



nope. But Dan Southworth was rehired for work in DMC4.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Bumping for reminder, E3 07 starts tomorrow so new info and possibly trailer will be out in the next few days.

Keep on touch


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 10, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> nope. But Dan Southworth was rehired for work in DMC4.



Better be for a good character/villain then 

I wonder if he's ever done any anime roles.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Hopefully a damned release date :X


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

God damn it, why does the anime suck so much?


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Hopefully a damned release date :X


The game doesn't enter in this years Capcom's fiscal data so a tentative realese is Q1 2008.



			
				Goku said:
			
		

> God damn it, why does the anime suck so much?


Don't lose hope just yet!
Episode 4 was pretty decent and it seems that the crappy demons sre being put on purpose as even Dante comments on it, expect the good part on episode 5 onwards  

PD-Just updating Dante's Gameplay and some miscellaneous things, will update soon


----------



## Freija (Jul 10, 2007)

@kenneth(a.k.a Goku) you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... oh and your right


@Dante, nice update  and yes the anime still has hope


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Dante said:


> The game doesn't enter in this years Capcom's fiscal data so a tentative realese is Q1 2008.



You better be kidding D:<


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You better be kidding D:<


No kidding, besides, it was expected having the 360 and PC versions to handle too



Freija said:


> @Dante, nice update  and yes the anime still has hope


Yep, just needs some time  

PD-Edited first post with a glimpse of Dante's gameplay+animated GIFS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Dante said:


> No kidding, besides, it was expected having the 360 and PC versions to handle too



But but....there have been demo's given to game sites of the game! And it's been going along swell!

It just can't be 2008'd ;__;

I mean, what would Capcom's big fall game be? Mega Man Star Force? Phoenix Wright 3? Games that lack any sense of being epic and stylish?

BAH D:<!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> But but....there have been demo's given to game sites of the game! And it's been going along swell!
> 
> It just can't be 2008'd ;__;
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know  

It's hard to wait, however it seems Capcom is holding back because they're trying to perfect the game in their own words they are trying to make a "real quality game for next generation consoles" that's why it is getting delayed, however you will have a full Demo featuring Dante and Nero during this summer in both PSnetwork and XboXlive so no worryes


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

:amazed Peter slut!! I didn't really mean that earlier though.

@ Dante: I watched episode 1 RAW. And now I got AonE-Conclave's release of ep. 1 and 2. Haven't even watched them yet. :/ I knew this was gonna be far from the games, but still. It's like his a complete noob.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> :amazed Peter slut!! I didn't really mean that earlier though.
> 
> @ Dante: I watched episode 1 RAW. And now I got AonE-Conclave's release of ep. 1 and 2. Haven't even watched them yet. :/ I knew this was gonna be far from the games, but still. It's like his a complete noob.


Not really  
You should watch them, actually 2 and 4 are very good.

In episode 4 Dante comments that since some time ago (Since he defeated Mundus possibly) he's been fighting nothing but small fryes and that he's bored, that's why he isn't pulling the impressive moves out yet


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> :amazed Peter slut!! I didn't really mean that earlier though.
> 
> @ Dante: I watched episode 1 RAW. And now I got AonE-Conclave's release of ep. 1 and 2. Haven't even watched them yet. :/ I knew this was gonna be far from the games, but still. It's like his a complete noob.



I'd assume if it fits in the canon, it's set between 1 and 2. Hence of his more emo-ness from 2, but lack of badass-ness from 1.

This actually made me lose hope in the Castlevania OVA, and that has NOTHING to do with this.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I'd assume if it fits in the canon, it's set between 1 and 2. Hence of his more emo-ness from 2, but lack of badass-ness from 1.
> 
> This actually made me lose hope in the Castlevania OVA, and that has NOTHING to do with this.


Actually, it does fit into canon, the only un-canon element up until now was Dante's office name chaged back to Devil May Cry (it was re-named to Devil Never Cry after Thrish joined him) but it is revealed in the last episode that they are not working together anymore so it makes sense for Dante to switch the name back.

I thing that the anime is setting up the sights for DMC4 as it occurs shortly before it.

I think Dante's sttitude is very in.line with his DMC1 and DMC4 counterparts but the voice is sometimes too deep and Dante is one of  those characters you're used to hear talking in english, that's why it seeems weird


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I always pondered why it was back to Devil May Cry [I've only seen AnimeOne/Conclave releases, so only up to episode 2]. I also was curious to Trish's appearance, if it would do what Sonic did in his animu and turn said appearance to being that game adaptation. That and in the opening it showed that spider fucker from DMC1.

I also can't wait for the fucking dub, as these weeaboo voices feel so out of place. I do hope ADV gets the guys who did the game, they said they would like to do so.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 11, 2007)

screw nero! I dont care if dante is getting old, hes still suppost to be main charachter. But ill still buy it anyway...i hate myself...


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

another great looking game im gonna have to buy lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

ninjagreyfox said:


> another great looking game im gonna have to buy lol



Hehe i'm up there with ya.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2007)

Hopefully, Nero becomes the new main chracter of Devil May Cry that'd be tight n' plus Dante's party boy personality get's kinda old.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 13, 2007)

This Nero character displeases this devil. Nero = Failure.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Nero? More like Zero!

..Wait, that goes two ways. There's a Capcom character named that, and theres what I was leading to him just being a loser.

Oh I did something unholy just now, I think.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Nero? More like Zero!
> 
> ..Wait, that goes two ways. There's a Capcom character named that, and theres what I was leading to him just being a loser.
> 
> Oh I did something unholy just now, I think.



Nero kicks ass! 

*drop kicks Goofy like Nero did Dante*


----------



## Corruption (Jul 13, 2007)

I still haven't played the first 3 since i never owned a ps2, but once i get a ps3 gonna pick those up and play them before DMC4...and yes the game looks kick ass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

This game is definately looking amazing, even though I won't get it since I don't own a 360 or PS3, I'll still keep track of the game. =p


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2007)

The site has been updated. 4 new characters!!!!

Who put Disney villains in my Devil May Cry!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't decide which version to get.

Ps3 pros:Familiar controls
360 Prosustom soundtracks

This is a hard choice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

The PS3 version is the lead platform it's being developed for. I'm personally going with that, even if I might not even get a PS3 this year.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2007)

New characters:

Credo


*Spoiler*: __ 









Agnus


*Spoiler*: __ 









Gloria


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 20, 2007)

eeww.  Those new characters don't look impressive in the least, though I guess they're only early versions?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2007)

They're all horrendously ugly. O-O

Gloria looks decent but still ugly as hell.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the new characters.  But..they don't seem....demonic.  Gloria passes just for the skin vs outfit/hair contrast though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> I like the new characters.  But..they don't seem....demonic.  Gloria passes just for the skin vs outfit/hair contrast though.



They're not supposed to be demonic. They're part of the same order Nero's a part of. They're humans


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

What in the world is this, these characters looked like they missed the bus to Castlevania, Onimusha, and Soul Calibur respectively.


----------



## Riley (Jul 20, 2007)

Ewwww I think I threw up as soonn as I saw those motherfuckers.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The PS3 version is the lead platform it's being developed for. I'm personally going with that, even if I might not even get a PS3 this year.



Nah, with this game's engine, Capcom developes about 50% for a pc, then ports it to the console and optimizes it from there. That's what they did with Lost Planet and Dead Rising.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Wait, DMC4 uses the same engine as Dead Rising and Lost Planet? I thought that was the engine for Inafune's games. Like how the engine for Super Mario Galaxy is the engine that was used in previous games by Miyamoto.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Nah, with this game's engine, Capcom developes about 50% for a pc, then ports it to the console and optimizes it from there. That's what they did with Lost Planet and Dead Rising.



Where the hell did you get that from?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Where the hell did you get that from?



I think it was from an interview that I saw from a link on the Dead rising boards at gamefaqs.

Didn't capcom say they were going to use the same engine for most of their games to bring down expenses?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 21, 2007)

That sounds like B.S to me.  Capcom has no reason to be cheap with DMC4.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2007)

These new characters just stepped straight out of Bleach. 

As for the lead platform, I'm sure it's PS3 although I did read that comment a while back but it wasn't a confirmation on DMC4. Still I think it's PS3 given what's been happening with the game and it was stated the lead platform was PS3 mind you.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 21, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wait, DMC4 uses the same engine as Dead Rising and Lost Planet? I thought that was the engine for Inafune's games. Like how the engine for Super Mario Galaxy is the engine that was used in previous games by Miyamoto.



yes DMC4 does use the same engine as Lost Planet and DR, you gotta remember it cost more money to make an new engine. I bet if Rygar2 for wii uses the same engine from the PS2 vers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> New characters:
> 
> Credo
> 
> ...



Am I th eonly one who likes these guys.


BTW:
Nero > Dante(dude was too corny)


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

wanna know what sucks so hard ? that i won't have a ps3 until like next year DDDD:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2007)

Then get it for 360 or PC you beefcake :3


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally, some support characters in DMC.  Gets old seeing nothing but like 4 or 5 central characters in each game.  It's starting to become a living breathing universe now.  

Also, while DMC3 Dante was pretty lame, his DMC version was alright tho.  I hope they go with that one as opposed to his party boy version.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

sold my 360 to buy a wii(i was very broke at the time) and i hate playing games on PC D:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2007)

A summary of a Famitsu article regarding DMC4. 

*The Famitsu article is in Chinese, and here is a translation of the character descriptions. 

Gloria is the only female in the knights. It says she takes a very short time to reach her position; and there are some people in the knights that are "suspicious" of her. 

Agnus is the one in charge of researching new techniques and weapons for the knights. He's very keen on research, and he rarely attends any public functions held by the knights. There are some people among the knights who doesn't even know he exist. 

Credo is the head of the knights who protects Fortuna from evil. He is very well respected since his sword and leadership skills are excellent. He is Kyrie's brother. Like Kyrie, he views Nero as family.*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2007)

3 bucks on Gloria turning bad.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2007)

Character art


*Spoiler*: __ 











Will be posting a bunch of screens in my next post.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2007)

Seriously...that guy with the fancy glass thing near his eye reminds of Onimusha for some reason. It reminds me of Rosencrantz.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Rebellion in the Sparda statue!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2007)

cont.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm awfully impressed by the way Dante looks like a badass and he's doing almost nothing except having his guns or sword drawn.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2007)

Last bunch


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy ish I want this game to have my babies.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2007)

Where there goes all the chances of DMC4 coming out this year


> *
> Devil May Cry 4 Hands On*
> 
> Added on 23/07/2007.
> ...



announcement

Thank you 360 DMC4, you've now post-poned the game


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Fuckness on 360 part. They always release PS3 ports later, so what the fuck -_-


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 24, 2007)

I bet Capcom's 360s died on them while testing the game.  LOL

On the other hand, godammn. A damn delay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

How can they be having trouble with the 360 version? DMC4 is being developed mostly with the use of a PC, and the 360 is much closer to that than the PS3.

Especially considering it is using the same engine as Dead Rising, a 360 game.

Maybe one team is doing both non-PS3 versions in mind [360/PC], which leaded to problems due to resources and the process of both?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't listen to PSU or 360 sites it's not comfirmed by CAPCOM so let it go Kyuubi Naruto.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Don't listen to PSU or 360 sites it's not comfirmed by CAPCOM so let it go Kyuubi Naruto.


Did you even read what it said?


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2007)

Serves Capcom right to be honest. They planned to release it on 360 and they have to suffer the consequences.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

What, putting in on a platform that is selling more than the PS3 in a way to get more sales is a bad thing and they deserve to have the game pushed back so all 3 versions are of the same caliber?

By God what is wrong with humanity! ;_;


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Did you even read what it said?



yes I did, it's from a Playstation site and Capcom wasn't around to confirm it.

take that PS fanboyism out your arse Kyuubi Naruto.

games don't kill, fanboys kill.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yes I did, it's from a Playstation site and Capcom wasn't around to confirm it.
> 
> take that PS fanboyism out your arse Kyuubi Naruto.
> 
> games don't kill, fanboys kill.


Read what they said. Capcom confirmed it themselves, they were the ones confirming it, where do you think they got it from? They even mailed Capcom again for the release date. They just didn't make this up. 

No one's a fanboy, you just have a problem reading things like always. I honestly wonder if you have dyslexia or something considering every topic I see you in (gaming area and the Konoha Library) you say something so off that makes me wonder your sanity.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2007)

More screens...

DANTE BOSS FIGHT!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2007)

Cont.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 26, 2007)

Fucking win.  Dante is a bossfight. I hope he's one of the hardest bosses in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Game keeps looking more and more pimpin and i agree with Kyubi, they should release the game on PS3 first since it could be done just like most ports to PS3 come out later.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 26, 2007)

I believe they said since day 1 of official confirmation of other versions of DMC4 that it will be a simultaneous multi-platform release for the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I believe they said since day 1 of official confirmation of other versions of DMC4 that it will be a simultaneous multi-platform release for the game.



Blah, should be released on what can be released on.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 27, 2007)

Got to play a demo of the game today. So. Fucking. Badass.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jul 27, 2007)

Man, that is freakin epic. Dante as a boss, now I want to play this game even more. Fucking X360..... now we'll have to w8 for Q1 2008 FFS.


----------



## Freija (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol if Nero ever wins against Dante in a cutscene i will refuse the existance of this game


----------



## Shepard (Jul 30, 2007)

Seems I got late, thanks for the update Royal Devil.

Nothing much to say, three new characters, Dante boss fight and awesome lightning effects


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2007)

> Official confirmation on sharing the game between the characters alternately:
> GameSpy: So, switching from Nero to Dante, is that something that the player chooses, or is that something that happens at pre-assigned times?
> Kobayashi: The player will not be able to switch from Dante to Nero on their own. Within the larger story of DMC4, it gradually shifts from Nero to Dante, so that's when the player switches between the characters.
> 
> ...



Vergil fans:



It's been a riot at some of the DMC boards I frequent. One of them crashed.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2007)

Good Vergil was crap anyway.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Vergil brought the franchise back up after the hideous DMC2.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> Vergil brought the franchise back up after the hideous DMC2.



No, the gameplay brought DMC3 to the top.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2007)

Meh..he's been in two games..I think he can take a break.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Nexas (Aug 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


>



SWEETNESS

But am I the only one that is bothered by the fact that Nero can hold his own against Dante so well?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 22, 2007)

Dante left with an "Adios kid" after all that without even a scratch on him. So it's all good


----------



## Gene (Aug 22, 2007)

That fact that one of Nero's arms was disabled bothers me a little though.

Still, DMC looks as badass as ever. Can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 22, 2007)

Any word on a possible demo? I've only gotten to play the game for about 5 minutes and I would love to play it again.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2007)

*WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!??!?!?!?!?!?!?*    

This game officially fails. And crazymtf, you're just jealous because Vergil is more badass than Dante.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Vergil fans:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a riot at some of the DMC boards I frequent. One of them crashed.



*FUCK YOU KOBAYASHI! FUCK YOU RIGHT IN THE EAR!*


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!??!?!?!?!?!?!?*
> 
> This game officially fails. And crazymtf, you're just jealous because Vergil is more badass than Dante.



Nope just thinks he's as lame as dente  But dente atleast to me looks cool, unlike vergil.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope just thinks he's as lame as dente  But dente atleast to me looks cool, unlike vergil.



Oh, bitch you just did NOT just diss someone who keeps verbally owning the shit out of a smartass. Dante is NOT badass. Swords > guns. Vergil gave Dante a harder whooping than a dad belts his kids.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> That fact that one of Nero's arms was disabled bothers me a little though.



Disabled? Maybe on some parts but he was using his "disabled" arm to great effect in that fight.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Oh, bitch you just did NOT just diss someone who keeps verbally owning the shit out of a smartass. Dante is NOT badass. Swords > guns. Vergil gave Dante a harder whooping than a dad belts his kids.



Dente isn't a smart ass, just annoying  I don't like ether's personality i just like Dente's look unlike Vergil is all.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Dente isn't a smart ass, just annoying  I don't like ether's personality i just like Dente's look unlike Vergil is all.



You damn well know Vergil looks better than Dante. The antagonist ALWAYS looks better than the protagonist


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Disabled? Maybe on some parts but he was using his "disabled" arm to great effect in that fight.


Well before the "disabled" arm was usable, he seemed pretty on par with Dante. Though we're not sure if Dante was just playing around with Nero or not since we didn't get to see the full fight.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 23, 2007)

Nero isn't canon.

Fuck that shit, I do not approve. I'll just treat the game like I did DMC2.

The only thing about this game that appeals to me is the beefed up combo system which looks solid.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 23, 2007)

Look at Dante shrug all that shit off in the end.  He says later like that entire beat down was nothing. XD


----------



## Jotun (Aug 23, 2007)

Dante got drop kicked in the mouth


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Look at Dante shrug all that shit off in the end.  He says later like that entire beat down was nothing. XD



that muthafuka got his face smashed into the ground DBZ style.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 23, 2007)

i love this series i took a look at the site and it looks great as you'd expect from capcom


----------



## Shepard (Aug 23, 2007)

Also there's some off cam 360 footage out there but I'll wait to have it properly in order to post it.

Loved both Dante and Nero in the trailer, Nero's getting more and more badass and Dante's going even better simply laughing at the beating


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

Dante said:


> Also there's some off cam 360 footage out there but I'll wait to have it properly in order to post it.
> 
> Loved both Dante and Nero in the trailer, Nero's getting more and more badass and Dante's going even better simply laughing at the beating



Why must they forsaken me!?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Why must they forsaken me!?



You almost as bad as people who complain about sasuke not being in naruto as much  Vergil is one guy, plus he was lame and dead, so the end of him.


----------



## Shepard (Aug 23, 2007)

> Why must they forsaken me!?



Don't worry, Vergil will provabely appear in some sort of form during the game, even if he's not playable, don't worry about Kobayashi's statement too as he's trying to hide it from everyone it's just like Nero's stuff first they say his design and ressemblance to Dante is coincidental then he says there's a connection with him etc...Vergil is a key figure in the DMC series he ain't gone for sure.

And remember Dan Southworth was a paert of thge cast



crazymtf said:


> You almost as bad as people who complain about sasuke not being in naruto as much  Vergil is one guy, plus he was lame and dead, so the end of him.


We don't know if he's dead


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You almost as bad as people who complain about sasuke not being in naruto as much  Vergil is one guy, plus he was lame and dead, so the end of him.



What? Sasuke is in the freakin' manga every chapter or so (Kishi likes sucking Uchiha dick once in a while). Vergil is not to be compared to a failure of a failed clan. And he's not lame, he kicks the shit out of Dante, who acts like he's tough, but actually CRIED in the games (excluding 2). Neither is he dead. We don't know what happened to Nero Angelo after Dante fought him for the last time. It was never explained.



Dante said:


> Don't worry, Vergil will provabely appear in some sort of form during the game, even if he's not playable, don't worry about Kobayashi's statement too as he's trying to hide it from everyone it's just like Nero's stuff first they say his design and ressemblance to Dante is coincidental then he says there's a connection with him etc...Vergil is a key figure in the DMC series he ain't gone for sure.
> 
> And remember Dan Southworth was a paert of thge cast



I just can't imagine even thinking about buying a PS3 now. Kobayashi MUST know that Vergil has a fandom, he needs to have his own storyline, his own game, if you will. I want to know more about Vergil, other than the fact that he's greedy for the power of his father. To see if he has the mind of a devil with no human emotions (and I don't mean being EMO either...)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> *What? Sasuke is in the freakin' manga every chapter or so (Kishi likes sucking Uchiha dick once in a while). Vergil is not to be compared to a failure of a failed clan. And he's not lame, he kicks the shit out of Dante, who acts like he's tough, but actually CRIED in the games (excluding 2). Neither is he dead. We don't know what happened to Nero Angelo after Dante fought him for the last time. It was never explained.*
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't imagine even thinking about buying a PS3 now. Kobayashi MUST know that Vergil has a fandom, he needs to have his own storyline, his own game, if you will. I want to know more about Vergil, other than the fact that he's greedy for the power of his father. To see if he has the mind of a devil with no human emotions (and I don't mean being EMO either...)


Well i dunno stopped reading naruto cause it sucks but i remember the first half of the time pass Sasuke wasn't in it. As for Vergil i don't know why you like him so much, he's dente without the corny one liners and reminds me of every other anime character who stands there saying nothing. I mean it's great if you like him but not to be excited over a awesome looking game cause of some character doesn't sound good.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 23, 2007)

thought that part looked familiar


----------



## Shepard (Aug 23, 2007)

^Lol those two really reload alike


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i dunno stopped reading naruto cause it sucks but i remember the first half of the time pass Sasuke wasn't in it. As for Vergil i don't know why you like him so much, he's dente without the corny one liners and reminds me of every other anime character who stands there saying nothing. I mean it's great if you like him but not to be excited over a awesome looking game cause of some character doesn't sound good.



You've obviously never heard of Vergil's witty retorts. Let's take this one for example:

_"It's time for the clown to bow out, Arkham."_

Right after the second encounter with Dante and the mini-beatdown from Arkham/Jester. And, of course, there's the quote in the 3rd picture of my sig.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 24, 2007)

Heh, that looked so cool while he was stabbing Dante. XD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 5, 2007)

New layout for the Official DMC sight

this one

Finally, some high-rez pics of one of the few things DMC2 did right, the Devil Trigger design


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

omfg @ trigger designs, and the new layout is cool


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2007)

I didnt enjoy 3.. as much as i enjoyed 2... i'm still lookin foward to it though.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2007)

*Jaw drops* 


Damn there some new shit here. I mean alot. Goddamn. 

Also the video ...Shiiit Dante got his ass whupped.


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

what were you watching he left like it was nothing


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 5, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> New layout for the Official DMC sight
> 
> version
> 
> Finally, some high-rez pics of one of the few things DMC2 did right, the Devil Trigger design



If only DMC2 was as good as that..



maximilyan said:


> I didnt enjoy 3.. as much as i enjoyed 2... i'm still lookin foward to it though.



DMC3: SE > DMC3 > Shit > DMC2


----------



## Shepard (Sep 19, 2007)

​New scan out, featuring Lady, Trish and Dante's new gaunlets named Gilgamesh.

Get ready to the party 

Both Lady and Trish look hot, but Lady takes it for me I mean hotness overload, just look at her


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

O_O @ Lady

She looks like a pop star, lole.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2007)

holyshit Lady and Trish chilling together like in the anime.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn, Lady has some great legs


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 19, 2007)

Dante said:


> ​New scan out, featuring Lady, Trish and Dante's new gaunlets named Gilgamesh.
> 
> Get ready to the party
> 
> Both Lady and Trish look hot, but Lady takes it for me I mean hotness overload, just look at her



Holy shit yes.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

This sucks. They can add in Lady and Trish at THE SAME TIME, and yet not even think about Vergil.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Didn't they say Vergil isn't planned for the game?

Or was that fanboy shitstorm hickory dickory BS?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> This sucks. They can add in Lady and Trish at THE SAME TIME, and yet not even think about Vergil.



Well so far everyone who was in that concept spread has appeared except Nelo Angelo. So take that as you will


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> This sucks. They can add in Lady and Trish at THE SAME TIME, and yet not even think about Vergil.



OMG fuck vergil, the game has moved on, he's gone.


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2007)

Lady's looking hotter than ever.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2007)

Holy shit! Lady and Trish!? 

 Thank god I,ve been waiting for them to come back in like forever


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Didn't they say Vergil isn't planned for the game?
> 
> Or was that fanboy shitstorm hickory dickory BS?



They said Vergil's soul or something was in one of Nero's arm...or some bull shit like that.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well so far everyone who was in that concept spread has appeared except Nelo Angelo. So take that as you will



Vergil never appeared..



crazymtf said:


> OMG fuck vergil, the game has moved on, he's gone.



Fuck Dante, and fuck Nero. Nero is just a fucking copy of Dante, only younger.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Fuck Dante, and fuck Nero. Nero is just a fucking copy of Dante, only younger.



Bullshit!   

Nero owns Dante's party boy attitude!


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> Nero owns Dante's party boy attitude!



But he can never own who Dante truly was in DMC


----------



## Shepard (Sep 19, 2007)

Nero>DMC3 Dante

DMC4 Dante>>>>>>>Nero


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

What about the pile of shit that DMC2 Dante was?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> What about the pile of shit that DMC2 Dante was?



Capcom: "What is Devil May Cry 2?"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Vergil never appeared..



I meant in the context that there's a chance he could appear since everyone else in that concept spread has appeared. Hell, Nelo was even more clear than the shadowed drawing of Lady and Trish


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I meant in the context that there's a chance he could appear since everyone else in that concept spread has appeared. Hell, Nelo was even more clear than the shadowed drawing of Lady and Trish



Actually, it's Nero Angelo. And how was that clear?


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Nero is just a fucking copy of Dante, only younger.


I have to agree. Hope they explain a reason for their similarities and not just blame it on coincidence.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Actually, it's Nero Angelo. And how was that clear?



I'll stick to Nelo Angelo. I usually just say his first name so I stick to Nelo to avoid confussion. 

That's his face in the background right? There's clearly a guy in armor and a cape in the background. And by more clear I meant not blacked out like Lady and Trish were

In any case, all I'm saying is that 4 out of the 5 characters in that picture have been confirmed. Let's wait and see about the 5th before we jump to conclusions.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

New boss. New enemies. Dante gaunlet action


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2007)

lol at Nero wearing headphones xD


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I'll stick to Nelo Angelo. I usually just say his first name so I stick to Nelo to avoid confussion.
> 
> That's his face in the background right? There's clearly a guy in armor and a cape in the background. And by more clear I meant not blacked out like Lady and Trish were
> 
> In any case, all I'm saying is that 4 out of the 5 characters in that picture have been confirmed. Let's wait and see about the 5th before we jump to conclusions.



I'll need some proof. Show me where he is.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I'll need some proof. Show me where he is.



deliciouses pictures

Bottom left hand corner picture. Dante, Trish, Lady, and Nero are all there. And in the upper left of that picture...

And remember folks, that trailer was the short version


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Bottom left hand corner picture. Dante, Trish, Lady, and Nero are all there. And in the upper left of that picture...
> 
> And remember folks, that trailer was the short version



It's still too vague.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> It's still too vague.



It's something. Now let's enjoy the short version of the trailer and brace ourselves for the long version.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 20, 2007)

Devil May Cry as yet to dissapoint me
(DMC 2 dident exist)
I cant wait for 4 its gonna be awesome^_^


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Sep 20, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> Devil May Cry as yet to dissapoint me
> (DMC 2 dident exist)
> I cant wait for 4 its gonna be awesome^_^



I agree.This game will rock


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2007)

Long version!!!


----------



## Shepard (Sep 20, 2007)

I said WOW, really, that DID pump me up even more.

DMC4 storyline seems actually decent that makes me a HAPPY man.

Oh and Gilgamesh=Win


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It's something. Now let's enjoy the short version of the trailer and brace ourselves for the long version.



I won't enjoy it untill either Vergil or Nelo are confirmed.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> I said WOW, really, that DID pump me up even more.
> 
> DMC4 storyline seems actually decent that makes me a HAPPY man.
> 
> Oh and Gilgamesh=Win



Oh, and DMC3's storyline wasn't decent enough?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I won't enjoy it untill either Vergil or Nelo are confirmed.



okay

Yeah, it does look like the story will actually be decent this time. Thankfully, it seems Nero's actor won't have the same problems Dante's has had with emotional scenes. 

"LIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTT"


----------



## Shepard (Sep 20, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Oh, and DMC3's storyline wasn't decent enough?


Well, the characters were good, the storyline was so-so the only interesting thing about DMC3's storyline was Vergil and how he realted to Dante along with Dante's own awakening

Actually, if you think about the evolution it's logical, DMC1 did a good job in establishing a good back story for the series, DMC3 developed the characters and now DMC4 will most likely mix it all and ALSO provide a nice storyline, the only thing left is Vergil's return


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

The new trailer got my blood boiling like a Gurren Lagann episode. It's cool to see some familiar faces in DMC 4. I'm keeping my hopes up for Vergil being in the game.


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 20, 2007)

^ That would be so kickass if he was


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried a demo of DMC4 in an electronics shop yesterday The graphics are awesome, and the gameplay is great, and killing demons with Dante is just pure old fun


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2007)

12 min Devil May Cry 4 gameplay demo


----------



## Shepard (Sep 21, 2007)

^^Never saw a completely run trough the port part, the design of the areas neves ceases to amaze me


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 21, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> "LIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTT"



That scene never ceases to amuse me...



Dante said:


> Well, the characters were good, the storyline was so-so the only interesting thing about DMC3's storyline was Vergil and how he realted to Dante along with Dante's own awakening
> 
> Actually, if you think about the evolution it's logical, DMC1 did a good job in establishing a good back story for the series, DMC3 developed the characters and now DMC4 will most likely mix it all and ALSO provide a nice storyline, the only thing left is Vergil's return



Hopefully they'll build up his character, and he'll have a larger role somehow.



Trick Shot said:


> The new trailer got my blood boiling like a Gurren Lagann episode. It's cool to see some familiar faces in DMC 4. I'm keeping my hopes up for Vergil being in the game.



He has to be somehow. It was never explained if he was killed, or just sent back to Hell.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 21, 2007)

Seriously get over Vergil.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> Seriously get over Vergil.



I told this to him...many times...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> Seriously get over Vergil.



SRSLY U GET OVER UR INFERIOR PS1 VERSION OF MGS1.



Just kidding. I want to kidnap you and marry you in Istanbul.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 21, 2007)

MGS1 >>>>>>>>> 360, Wii and PS3 combined


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> MGS1 >>>>>>>>> 360, Wii and PS3 combined



Your love for that game scares me :amazed


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a few more screens. Though an awesome CG pic of Dante with Gligamesh plus the first screen of Royal Guard in DMC4.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy shit Dante makes me want DMC even more.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 27, 2007)

WOOT ROYAL GUARD :3

Heh.. Dante's going to be soo broken on this game, 4 styles at the same time ^^ Anyway, with so many pics of Gilgamesh, does it mean Beowulf is no more?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> WOOT ROYAL GUARD :3
> 
> Heh.. Dante's going to be soo broken on this game, 4 styles at the same time ^^ Anyway, with so many pics of Gilgamesh, does it mean Beowulf is no more?



Dante gets new weapons in every game (DMC2 doesn't count). Hell, I knew he'd have some new toys before this game was even announced.

From the looks of things, Gilgamesh actually has moves frm Beowulf and Ifrit. I clearly saw him performing Ifrit's Kick 13 as well as many of Beowulf's moves.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 27, 2007)

The way you phrased that, I actually wouldn't care much if Beowulf isn't on the weapon list anymore ;3 I'd rather have a Ifrit + Beowulf combination anytime ^^

Almost definitely getting a PS3 for this come Christmas. =p Just a couple of more months to go XD


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Seriously get over Vergil.



Seriously get over HXH



Goku said:


> MGS1 >>>>>>>>> 360, Wii and PS3 combined



You actually have a point.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Just a few more screens. Though an awesome CG pic of Dante with Gligamesh plus the first screen of Royal Guard in DMC4.



Besides this whole "Gilgamesh" thing, why would they decide to keep the styles from DMC3?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I clearly saw him performing *Ifrit's Kick 13* as well as many of Beowulf's moves.



Well, that's good.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Besides this whole "Gilgamesh" thing, why would they decide to keep the styles from DMC3?



It contributed to DMC3 being the best action game in all the ways one can kill an enemy. The styles let you chose you're own way. You can be a Swordmaster, Gunslinger, Trickster, or Royal Guard or specialize in switching between them in any situation. Did wonders for the replayability. 

One of the biggest complaints was inability to switch between styles. I can't tell you how many times I wished I could switch to a different style in DMC3 upon entering the next room. I pretty much need Royal Guard against Fallens though I do crazy combos on the Hells or Abyss in the next room best with Swordmaster. But the PS2 couldn't handle it.
. 
Now the PS3 and 360 can and the possibilities for insane combos have gone through the roof. Properly mixing Swordmaster and Gunslinger moves will be a thing of beauty from the experts. I'd call the style system the second best thing to happen to DMC after on-the-fly weapons switching. If it ain't broke don't fix it. They had something good going IMO and this is a logical evolution


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this will on par with Ninja Gaiden 2. whadda ya think guys?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I think this will on par with Ninja Gaiden 2. whadda ya think guys?



Much fucking better. I like DMC story actually, i like the characters, art, style of gameplay, and so on much more then NG.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Much fucking better. I like DMC story actually, i like the characters, art, style of gameplay, and so on much more then NG.



So why the reviews in Ninja Gaiden were better than pt.3?


----------



## ZE (Sep 27, 2007)

If they were to be released at the same time then DMC would be better than NG, but from the looks of it DMC is coming sooner, so NG will have better graphics or at least the time advantage.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2007)

Meh, this game just doesn't turn me on.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> So why the reviews in Ninja Gaiden were better than pt.3?



Why are the reviews higher for Final Fantasy 9 then most RPGS? 

It's just how critics view it. Now i have something most people don't like to use, an opinion.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> So why the reviews in Ninja Gaiden were better than pt.3?



I don't get it really. The biggest reason reviewers gave it a low score was the game's difficulty. Pretty much every review had its fair share of bitching about dieing too much, which I don't get considering how obvious the signs of an attack were. And NG had its fair share of difficulty yet it scored higher.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I don't get it really. The biggest reason reviewers gave it a low score was the game's difficulty. Pretty much every review had its fair share of bitching about dieing too much, which I don't get considering how obvious the signs of an attack were. And NG had its fair share of difficulty yet it scored higher.



NG was more balanced than DMC3 though. Normally if you died in it, it was the fault of the player, not because the dude you were fighting was cheap or that kin.

Most people who fully played NG say it was the best action game of last gen, which really bolts why that was held at a higher score and overall regard.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> NG was more balanced than DMC3 though. Normally if you died in it, it was the fault of the player, not because the dude you were fighting was cheap or that kin.
> 
> Most people who fully played NG say it was the best action game of last gen, which really bolts why that was held at a higher score and overall regard.



If they died that much on the first few levels, it's their fault as all enemies in those levels give clear indication of the impending attack. Sound problems are the only real excuse. 

The only truely cheap enemies were Soul Eaters and Fallens. And Fallens become fodder with proper use of RG. It takes practice yes

I played both thoroughly and prefer DMC3, mostly because I felt it offered more freedom in how I dispatched enemies. And I've come accross more who agree than disagree without putting console bias or graphics into the formula. It may be different for you, whatever. They both outdo each other in a number of areas. I think it really comes down to your prefered method of attack.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with the more freedom bit. It was about killing the dudes in a stylish manner, where in NG1, it was just about killing them without getting killed.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I agree with the more freedom bit. It was about killing the dudes in a stylish manner, where in NG1, it was just about killing them without getting killed.



Exactely, thus it comes down which of those methods you prefer. 

Though DMC4 seems to be trying to find the balance the fans demand, challenging and well-designed enemies like in DMC1 and stylish attacks for yourself like in DMC3, at least when playing as Dante. The Blades are back and with a new lightning member of the family. And I heard they're bringing back Shadows, three of which in the same room could provide a fight more intence than a boss

Now hopefully they'll release it near the end of my 2nd semester so I can play it and no other game till school gets in the way like my many months with 3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

DMC was def more badass then NG, i loved everything about it


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

Higher rez version of Gilgamesh picture


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2007)

That's it. 

Gilgemesh Dante is going to be my new theme. Working on it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Higher rez version of Gilgamesh picture



Looks cool, how does he get that?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks cool, how does he get that?



Not sure yet. We've only seen bits of the cutscene where he stylishly takes out enemies and rocks after getting them. Though it seems to be in the jungle area so maybe the snake/plant woman boss has something to do with it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

I can already imagine the combo's you could pull off with gilgamesh dante.
If anything it's probably going to control the same as beowulf in dmc3.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 28, 2007)

Well someone was kind enough to post it at the IGN Devil May Cry forum

Some highlights


*Spoiler*: __ 



 -Nero throws Dante into some of the church benches. Dante makes himself comfortable on one and makes the "Alright, guess I've got some time to kill" line.

- We see Dante's left arm transform into Devil Trigger mode, and then come out of it quickly.

- Nero looks at the body of one of the dead guards, and it's a demonic face.

- Nero takes Rebellion and pins Dante through the chest with it to the middle of the Sparda statue. Of course, this doesn't affect Dante much

- Before the actual Dante boss fight begins, you play for a quick minute against him, and all you have to do is use the Devil Bringer on him to activate another cutscene.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I bet you activate the scene where you pull Dante in and punch him.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, I bet you activate the scene where you pull Dante in and punch him.



Slam him three times with DB in this case

YouTube link


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Slam him three times with DB in this case
> 
> YouTube link



Game is gonna kick so much fucking ass


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my, the enemy AI is actually great <3

It's like Vergil deflecting bullets on DMC3 but since it's Dante he's shooting back :3 It's great when you use the Devil Bringer and he just rolls away from it, too 

I wonder what difficulty that was in, Easy or Normal? >.<


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Slam him three times with DB in this case
> 
> YouTube link



Oddly, this reminds me of the Mission 13 boss fight in 3. Who's VAing Nero? And is Reuben still doing Dante?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Oddly, this reminds me of the Mission 13 boss fight in 3. Who's VAing Nero? And is Reuben still doing Dante?



Johnny Young Bosch (Vash, Ichigo) voices and mocaps Nero. And yes, Reuben is still Dante.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 28, 2007)

He was also a Power Ranger, as I recall 

Reuben still played by Dante, this time a little rougher and older, though. (I kinda noticed when he changes styles, -Gunslinger and Swordmaster-) ^^


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Johnny Young Bosch (Vash, Ichigo) voices and mocaps Nero. And yes, Reuben is still Dante.



Damnit. Johnny almost makes me wanna get a PS2, but the fact that Reuben still does Dante makes me want it even less.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Damnit. Johnny almost makes me wanna get a PS2, but the fact that Reuben still does Dante makes me want it even less.



Whaaat? You want the best voice of Dante..to..NOT do Dante?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why are the reviews higher for Final Fantasy 9 then most RPGS?
> 
> It's just how critics view it. Now i have something most people don't like to use, an opinion.



that's just it Crazy "your Opinion" not facts but Opinion.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Damnit. Johnny almost makes me wanna get a PS2, but the fact that Reuben still does Dante makes me want it even less.


"LiIIIIIIiiiiIIGGGGhhTT!!"





You want that, don't you?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> that's just it Crazy "your Opinion" not facts but Opinion.



And there "OPINIONS" are not facts either...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And there "OPINIONS" are not facts either...



but majority rules.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> but majority rules.



So fifty cent is a good rapper? My gods...i am...amazed


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> "LiIIIIIIiiiiIIGGGGhhTT!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's classic, albeit cheesy. I still prefer that to the guy who made Dante sound so fucking cocky and stupid.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Whaaat? You want the best voice of Dante..to..NOT do Dante?



Reuben's a good VA, but DMC3 Dante didn't convince me as much as Dan Southworth's Vergil did.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> It's classic, albeit cheesy. I still prefer that to the guy who made Dante sound so fucking cocky and stupid.


Wait, what? :/

Reuben played as 'cocky and stupid' because.. that's what Dante was. He was definitely reckless, which might lead him to be both those things. But you gotta remember, he was younger than he was on the original DMC so he was entitled to be that way. This is before he lost his beloved brother, too.


But I guess you have a point, isn't DMC4 a sequel to the original? :x


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So fifty cent is a good rapper? My gods...i am...amazed



he's not no Big L but he still get the job done.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wait, what? :/
> 
> Reuben played as 'cocky and stupid' because.. that's what Dante was. He was definitely reckless, which might lead him to be both those things. But you gotta remember, he was younger than he was on the original DMC so he was entitled to be that way. This is before he lost his beloved brother, too.
> 
> ...



Still, Dante should sound like his DMC self, not the God Damned 19 year old he was in the prequel. It makes no sense.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Still, Dante should sound like his DMC self, not the God Damned 19 year old he was in the prequel. It makes no sense.


As I said. I was wondering about DMC4 being a sequel instead of another prequel to the original.

I guess they did it with the prequel's voice for conflict? Nero seems pretty young and reckless, too. Capcom can't really have them 2 arguing at each other if they don't have the same characteristics, right? It just wouldn't be tasteful then.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> As I said. I was wondering about DMC4 being a sequel instead of another prequel to the original.
> 
> I guess they did it with the prequel's voice for conflict? Nero seems pretty young and reckless, too. Capcom can't really have them 2 arguing at each other if they don't have the same characteristics, right? It just wouldn't be tasteful then.



I just can't see Reuben's voice in this. It just doesn't turn me on. Dante's...whaT? in his 40s? He shouldn't sound like a teen.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I just can't see Reuben's voice in this. It just doesn't turn me on. Dante's...whaT? in his 40s? He shouldn't sound like a teen.



Dante's in his 30s. Kobayashi confirmed in an interview that Lady is about 10 years older than she was in DMC3. Dante and Lady were around the same age in DMC3. 

And he sounds just fine if you ask me. 

Should they replace Southworth for Vergil as well? Doesn't sound 30 to me either, but that doesn't matter since I think Southworth when I think Vergil. Same for Reuben.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante's in his 30s. Kobayashi confirmed in an interview that Lady is about 10 years older than she was in DMC3. Dante and Lady were around the same age in DMC3.
> 
> And he sounds just fine if you ask me.
> 
> Should they replace Southworth for Vergil as well? Doesn't sound 30 to me either, but that doesn't matter since I think Southworth when I think Vergil. Same for Reuben.



*But...wasn't DMC1 set 15 years after DMC3? What the shit?*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> *But...wasn't DMC1 set 15 years after DMC3? What the shit?*



No, the "Lost a mother and brother twenty years ago" refers to when they were attacked when Dante was a kid. about 8-10 years later, Dante is 18 and the the manga's event occur. Dante is 19 in DMC3. So whatever is left in his age is when when DMC1 occurs, somewhere in his late 20s. DMC4 takes place a year or two after DMC1 from this information. 

In fact, if Dante and Lady are the same age or a year apart then Dante is 29 or 30 in DMC4, meaning he's 28 or 29 in DMC1


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> DMC4 takes place a year or two after DMC4 from this information.



*PARADOX GET 

You mean a year or two after DMC1 and the anime right?*


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleh the DMC anime was crap I watched 3 episodes and was finished with it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> *PARADOX GET
> 
> You mean a year or two after DMC1 and the anime right?*



I just edited it. yes, a year or two after DMC1. And the anime supposedly takes place between the two games


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante's in his 30s. Kobayashi confirmed in an interview that Lady is about 10 years older than she was in DMC3. Dante and Lady were around the same age in DMC3.
> 
> And he sounds just fine if you ask me.
> 
> Should they replace Southworth for Vergil as well? Doesn't sound 30 to me either, but that doesn't matter since I think Southworth when I think Vergil. Same for Reuben.



They should keep SouthWorth. I don't see how he doesn't fit as the perfect voice for Vergil. Reuben, however, is a much, MUCH different story.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> They should keep SouthWorth. I don't see how he doesn't fit as the perfect voice for Vergil. Reuben, however, is a much, MUCH different story.



He wouldn't fit for the same reason you said Reuben doesn't, he doesn't sound old enough. But they both put the most into the characters so that shouldn't matter. 

I don't like the DMC1 voice, DMC2 voice didn't speak enough to form an opinion, and DMC3 voice had more to do with Dante's character. Now we can see what an older Dante will sound like and so far Reuben's doing a better job if you ask me.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> He wouldn't fit for the same reason you said Reuben doesn't, he doesn't sound old enough. But they both put the most into the characters so that shouldn't matter.
> 
> I don't like the DMC1 voice, DMC2 voice didn't speak enough to form an opinion, and DMC3 voice had more to do with Dante's character. Now we can see what an older Dante will sound like and so far Reuben's doing a better job if you ask me.



If you ask me, Vergil sounded a little too mature. Then again, some twins sound more mature than their counterparts unfortunately...

How can you not like 1? Albeit there was the infamous "LIIIIIIGHT!" scene, it was pretty good. DMC2 is obviously worse than listening to someone groan as they take a constipated shit. DMC3...too cocky, too..annoying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> If you ask me, Vergil sounded a little too mature. Then again, some twins sound more mature than their counterparts unfortunately...
> 
> How can you not like 1? Albeit there was the infamous "LIIIIIIGHT!" scene, it was pretty good. DMC2 is obviously worse than listening to someone groan as they take a constipated shit. DMC3...too cocky, too..annoying.



It only worked because there wasn't much to Dante. Whenever Dante talks normally, he sounds okay. Anything else sounded awful IMO and considering how much more developed Dante has become since then he just lacked the range to do him justice anymore.  

And if Dante isn't as cocky and annoying as in DMC3 then Reuben won't be either. He had the best range out of the 3. The only real hiccup was the "soul" line which isn't even close to the "Light" line.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2007)

Which LIIIIGHT" scene is that we are talking about?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It only worked because there wasn't much to Dante. Whenever Dante talks normally, he sounds okay. Anything else sounded awful IMO and considering how much more developed Dante has become since then he just lacked the range to do him justice anymore.
> 
> And if Dante isn't as cocky and annoying as in DMC3 then Reuben won't be either. He had the best range out of the 3. The only real hiccup was the "soul" line which isn't even close to the "Light" line.



Are you still even going on about the Vergil thing? 

DMC3 was a prequel to 1. He sounds much older, and, therefore, should've tried to preserve the voice since the timeskip between 1 and 4 is only a year, as you said/



crazymtf said:


> Which LIIIIGHT" scene is that we are talking about?



When Mundus "kills" Trish, Dante's all like "Trish....no!" and then says something along the lines of:

"If only I filled your dark soul with LIIIIIIIIGHT!" and it echos out through that room.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Are you still even going on about the Vergil thing?



What Vergil thing?



> DMC3 was a prequel to 1. He sounds much older, and, therefore, should've tried to preserve the voice since the timeskip between 1 and 4 is only a year, as you said/



Did you ever think that maybe Dante's DMC1 actor doesn't want to play the part anymore? Dante isn't even listed in his resume. I'll try to find it again though it was about three years ago when I saw it and that link to it on the IGN boards would have disappeared with the thread by now. 

Or maybe he didn't meet the requirements Capcom demands now? Dante's actor has to be able to do the mocap and if I remember correctly, David Combs doesn't have a martial artist background like Reuben. 

Quite frankly, I don't give a damn about continuality as far as Dante's voice is concerned, they abandoned that with DMC2. Just as long as it fits and is done well. I find Reuben to be the superior actor and Dante sounds great in the DMC4 clips I've seen.

I think the main thing here is you can't separate him from DMC3 Dante while I judge him purely on his current performance.


----------



## Shepard (Sep 29, 2007)

Drew Coombs shouldn't return Vaing Dante EVER, I know some people grew attached to him since he was the original DMC1 Dante voice actor but he was SO unprofessional, now Reuben Langdon is a whole different story, he likes Dante, does his stunts, contributes to the game action secuences AND is involved with fans wich is a highlingt for me (Just like Southworth does).

He had to audition for Dante again in DMC4 because Capcom tough he couldn't pull a DMC4 Dante well, but thing is he DID pull it and he's in so I trust he'll do a good job, heck look at the "Adios Kid" line for example, I think it fits mature Dante perfectly, the tone and all, besides, i don't think anothe VA change would go well to the character.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking at the graphics of the game, what would u guys rate it between 1-10?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2007)

Whitewolf said:


> Looking at the graphics of the game, what would u guys rate it between 1-10?



9, effects look great.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Sep 30, 2007)

ok not bad. but which game has more graphics compared to our cuhrazy stylish game?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2007)

Whitewolf said:


> ok not bad. but which game has more graphics compared to our cuhrazy stylish game?



Which game has better graphics? A few but this still has some great graphics but DMC never had insainly good ones anyway, stylish looking is where it's at.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool. Impatiently waiting for a release date.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 30, 2007)

DMC 4 should be amazing, are they having it for 360 as well?


----------



## Shepard (Oct 3, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> DMC 4 should be amazing, are they having it for 360 as well?



Yes, it's being released for PS3, Xbox360 an PC.

Tentative release date Jaunary-March 2008


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2007)

Dante, why do you have to be hatin' on Coombs? Sure he wasn't the best, especially with the "LIIIIIGHT!" scene, but he seems like a better Dante than Rueben.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Oct 4, 2007)

Adding my two cents...

1- Multiplatform release is not good for any games.
The software house have to make a work that fits for all the consolles/PC, so they can't push the hardwares to the maximum...and with this I'm not saying that PS3 is more powerful than 360, but that both of them won't have a game that push the respective hardwares to the limits.

2- I want Vergil back too, because...he rocks...it's not a question about who rocks best and who sucks, he ROCKS, POINT!, so he deserves to be in the game.
And he would add more and more variety of gaming-styles to the game.
Need to say that I wouldn't mind some sections with Trish and Lady? (anyway I don't like Trish's haircut)

3- I'm still waiting to see some REAL DEVIL TRIGGER from Dante


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 4, 2007)

wow the new trailer is pwnage, lady and tifa, dante's new weapon, hot girl with white hair, how much better can it get?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> wow the new trailer is pwnage, lady and tifa, dante's new weapon, hot girl with white hair, how much better can it get?



How about the girl with white hair actually being hot? :S


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 4, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> How about the girl with white hair actually being hot? :S



huh???


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> huh???



You said it had a hot girl with white hair and how much better could this get. I was saying they need to fix that "hot chick with white hair" since I don't find Gloria the least bit hot. More like scary. That seems to be majority opinion at all the DMC boards I visit


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 4, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> You said it had a hot girl with white hair and how much better could this get. I was saying they need to fix that "hot chick with white hair" since I don't find Gloria the least bit hot. More like scary. That seems to be majority opinion at all the DMC boards I visit



cover her face, and leave everything else on, now is it better?


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2007)

Capcom should release some new gameplay vids they keep recycling the same area for demo's.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to the bottom and click on play. Gilgemesh demo


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great!! I love that effect when you use the R1, Triangle + Dante's back (the launcher XD) and hold it ^^


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 5, 2007)

Courtesy of danteswrath @ IGN


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Oct 5, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Go to the bottom and click on play. Gilgemesh demo



Sweet can't wait to beat em' up


----------



## Shepard (Oct 5, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Dante, why do you have to be hatin' on Coombs? Sure he wasn't the best, especially with the "LIIIIIGHT!" scene, but he seems like a better Dante than Rueben.


Well, Reuben's voice suited DMC3 Dante perfectly, Dante's personality was the problem during the first half of the game, all the crazy party cheesy lines weren't Reuben's fault so I don't think you should judge him on this.

Drew Coombs was good for DMC1 Dante but as I said before, he sounded unprofessional and superfitial like he wasn't putting passion on the acting, that's why I prefer Reuben, because he likes Dante and is heartwholy involved with him.

WOW@ Gilgamesh video Kick13 is so badass


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

The graphics are stunning I particularly like the cloth movements.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 5, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Go to the bottom and click on play. Gilgemesh demo



gilgamesh > devil bringer
dante > nero
devil may cry > order of the sword


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Oct 5, 2007)

Which one of the girls would you guys prefer Lady or Trish?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 5, 2007)

Whitewolf said:


> Which one of the girls would you guys prefer Lady or Trish?



i hope this answers your question, DATTEBAYO!


----------



## Daelthasaar (Oct 7, 2007)

Until the videos of DMC4 I preferred Trish...but as I said I can't stand her haircut..

By the way, what are your guesses about the arsenal?
There will be a lot of weapons for Dante or we'll stick to the 5 "swords" and 5 "guns"?
And will the blades affect the devil trigger or not?

And what about Nero? He has a particular devices on his weapons (the accelerator), so I don't think he will have other weapons, but I point in power-ups for the devil bringer


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 7, 2007)

Nero is the loser version of Dante and Vergil


----------



## Daelthasaar (Oct 7, 2007)

well, that's obviously clear, they should have tried something different, something to make him different from the 2 main guys.
the dress the same, the haircut is the same, they love to use the same kind of weapons...
holy s**t, a bit of fantasy doesn't hurt anyone.

but...anyone doesn't give a f**k about Nero and his stoooopid hand, that makes women unhappy...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> well, that's obviously clear, they should have tried something different, something to make him different from the 2 main guys.
> the dress the same, the haircut is the same, they love to use the same kind of weapons...
> holy SHIT, a bit of fantasy doesn't hurt anyone.
> 
> but...anyone doesn't give a FUCK about Nero and his stoooopid hand, that makes women unhappy...



Fixed for crappy censoring of words.

And yah, it seems a bit silly. Nero seems less...badassey, but more of a younger, unknowledgable, lesser badass.

I mean, you don't HAVE to act like a badass to be one, and many Capcom characters can confirm this. Dan [Street Fighter], Arthur [Ghouls n Ghosts], Phoenix [Phoenix Wright], etc.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fixed for crappy censoring of words.
> 
> And yah, it seems a bit silly. Nero seems less...badassey, but more of a younger, unknowledgable, lesser badass.
> 
> I mean, you don't HAVE to act like a badass to be one, and many Capcom characters can confirm this. Dan [Street Fighter], Arthur [Ghouls n Ghosts], Phoenix [Phoenix Wright], etc.



you're doing god's work, my friend


----------



## Daelthasaar (Oct 7, 2007)

You've missed Capcom's number 1 badass


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Oct 7, 2007)

It might turn out that Nero might just be as badass we can't just label the guy yet.
Does anyone have links to concept drawings of nero?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2007)

New scans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Another enemy named.



Mefuist/Mephisto

Looks like Capcom's pulled another Beelzebub on us

Translation by solo blade @ GameFaqs


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Most of 1st page: just useless babbling like "we have castles like the other installments of the series" or "the castle is designed to make it feel like it's a large area instead of an enclosed tight space" and "the halls are huge!"

Translation on White Knight: "These are the knights that attacked Nero in Fortuna. From the fact that their armor caries the Order's emblem, they are supposed to be Nero's allies. Perhaps these armors are possessed by demons?

"Nero vs White Knights! The start of a fabulous aerial battle!"


"While Nero is looking up some documents in other parts of Fortuna, the White Knights suddenly appeared and attacked him without any explanation. Why would the Knights of the Order attack Nero? Nero is plunged into the battle not knowing what's going on. Not only are the white knights equipped with heavy armor, they also wield heavy firearms hidden within their arms. With such formidable opponents, What kind of battle awaits Nero?"


Referring to middle pic "Nero notices the Knight standing behind him. The knight does not react to Nero's greeting."

Referring to the pic with the book "Nero blocking the lance with a book! It looks like there is no time to ask why is the knight attacking him"

Referring to the pics with the knights charging and glowing "Just like Nero's sword, the White Knight also uses the accelerator ability. Is this also the product of the Order?"

Referring to that Stinger-ish move from the "Watch out for their piercing attack"

Referring to that pic with the White Knight trying to poke Nero "Nero dodges the stabbing attack from the lance just in time!"

Referring to Nero using Snatch "if you use the Snatch function of the Devil Bringer, you can get in close at an instant"

Referring Nero wielding the lance (!!!) "Nero has successfully used the Devil Bringer to jack the White Knight's sword. Players should make full use of the Devil Bringer's powers."


Random text sprinkled around:
"Are the guns made by the Order!?"
"Watch out for their Charging attack!"
"No explanations given for attack Nero!"
"These huge wings are going to be hard to deal with too!!"
"It's going to be a long battle"
"Please make good use of the Devil Bringer's abilities"
"Use the Devil Bringer to create a road to victory"

Third page:

"The battles in Fortuna will introduce a new low-level demon in this series. Here we have Mephisto (could be wrong; it's written in Chinese, I had to guess), with the ability to move through solid objects. Not only will they suddenly appear in unexpected places, they also use their extendable razor-sharp fingertips to attack. These guys are going to be very tedious to defeat. It appears it'll take some work to stylishly finish them off. Maybe it is a good strategy to beat them on the ground after using the Devil Bringer to drag them here."

Lower Right Corner:
Mephisto: A low-tier demon that floats in the air while emitting a black aura. It can use it's gas-like form to phase through objects. Their extendable fingertips are as sharp as swords, and can penetrate preys across long distances.

referring to the lower left pic "These guys will attack you with their extendable fingertips while floating in the air. Since the attack is completely linear, it looks like all the player needs to do to dodge it is to move left or right."

referring to pic on the right of that last one "They do not seem to exhibit great stamina. At close range, a series of continuous attack should be able to defeat them. Or should the player use Snatch as they evade towards to wall?"


----------



## Pein (Oct 19, 2007)

new trailer also available in HD this games looks freaking amazing I'm probably going too prefer this over ninja gaiden 2 but thats my opinion.

one more thing that white haired chick is hot gotta love that fan service.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

Official site has been updated with Mephisto and White Knight info

I don't get why Capcom must take famous demons like Mephisto and Beelzebub and turn them into fodder.


----------



## Shepard (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the scans, now at least we know those flying cloacked thingies weren't hell scythes but a new kind of enemy, also the knights can use acceleration.

This just keeps getting better.

Also, Capcom announced the game is coming out *Feubrary* 2008.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Homura (Oct 20, 2007)

Always loved the series and I can't wait for the 4th installment. Was kind of skeptical with Nero as the leading character right now, but I'm sure it's all for the best. As long as I still get to play as Dante in someway then I have no complaints. Just hope they it isn't as hard as the Devil May Cry 3. I only beat the game with the less difficult Special edition.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Right click?


doesn't work 



Karin said:


> Always loved the series and I can't wait for the 4th installment. Was kind of skeptical with Nero as the leading character right now, but I'm sure it's all for the best. As long as I still get to play as Dante in someway then I have no complaints. Just hope they it isn't as hard as the Devil May Cry 3. I only beat the game with the less difficult Special edition.


apparently this is the hardest one out of all four though  the harder the better, i say ^^

i still remember the nero vs. dante boss battle, the AI is really great and seems promising - hopefully that was only normal mode, too :3


----------



## dementia_ (Oct 21, 2007)

Day one.

February will be awesome.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, being a fan of this series from almost the beginning and I don't know the release date. Is it February for Japan?

Also, it's official: Nero > Vergil


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 21, 2007)

anyone know what the release date is or when they'll tell us?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> Damn, being a fan of this series from almost the beginning and I don't know the release date. Is it February for Japan?
> 
> Also, it's official: Nero > Vergil



Are you on crack?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 21, 2007)

No. 

Stating truth


----------



## dementia_ (Oct 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> Nero > Vergil



Yeah, DIAF


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> No.
> 
> Stating truth



Your "truth" fails.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> anyone know what the release date is or when they'll tell us?



Most sites keep pressing either Jan or Feb.


----------



## gvcc (Oct 21, 2007)

ermmm kooooooool


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2007)

So apparently it gets a collector's edition. 





The regular PS3 and 360 versions are priced at the regular 59.99, so I'm surprised the collector's edition is 79.99. I wonder what else comes with it......


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So apparently it gets a collector's edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a dante toy perhaps?


----------



## Shepard (Oct 23, 2007)

Collector's edition iusn't comfirmed by Capcom yet.

on other news, the time has come guys, release date is:

FEBRUARY 5 2008​


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2007)

February is win so far.

All it needs now is MGS4, and if that happens, by God, that will be the November of 2008


----------



## Shepard (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, seriously, those 2 megatons are just too awesome for words, I'm making my preparations to import DMC4 ASAP


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2007)

Dante said:


> Yeah, seriously, those 2 megatons are just too awesome for words, I'm making my preparations to import DMC4 ASAP



I already pre-ordered the american version.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 23, 2007)

Dante said:


> Collector's edition iusn't comfirmed by Capcom yet.
> 
> on other news, the time has come guys, release date is:
> 
> FEBRUARY 5 2008​



Where does it say?


----------



## Gene (Oct 23, 2007)

Is Feb. 5 the Japan or U.S. release date?


----------



## Shepard (Oct 23, 2007)

You can see it in the Capcom US website, it's up for preorder, release date February 5


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Oct 23, 2007)

I better and go on and preorder then.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2007)

February 8th is going to be a great day, I swear.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2007)

the ebony and Ivory comes with the collector's edition.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 24, 2007)

feburary 5? cm' fucking 'on! right after after super samsh bros?! guess i gotta get money for both now...


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 24, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> February 8th is going to be a great day, I swear.



Especially since that's my birthday.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 24, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Especially since that's my birthday.



how old???


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 24, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> how old???



Seven-fucking-teen.


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

this and smash bros is gonna make it the best February ever


----------



## Birkin (Oct 24, 2007)

Followed by MGS in March


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm liking those knights.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone pointed out to me that if you turn the Mephisto's head upside down and you get a skull with its tongue out.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2007)

Devil May Cry 4
PS3/360, Capcom, 2008/1/31
- early buyers will get a special DVD (two versions - dante and nero)
- devils make an appearance (apparently): Echidna and Assault
- Assault is the devil that was in the first game, looks like a blade (?)
- Echidna is like a snake and a woman comes from its open mouth, as it spits out more it's appearance changes


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 1, 2007)

You have no idea how much I want this game to be out now. I may have only ever played DMC:3 Dantes Awakening...I loved it to death. Now with the new Ps3 game Engine and graphics...as well as one helluva good gameplot...I'm just waiting for time to go by!


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Nov 1, 2007)

MajorThor said:


> You have no idea how much I want this game to be out now. I may have only ever played DMC:3 Dantes Awakening...I loved it to death. Now with the new Ps3 game Engine and graphics...as well as one helluva good gameplot...I'm just waiting for time to go by!



Same here man. By the way nice sig. what anime is it from?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 1, 2007)

Whitewolf said:


> Same here man. By the way nice sig. what anime is it from?



From "Black Lagoon" it's a REAL good anime. It's got plot, action...no character development like in Bleach/Naruto but it's got the main character "blooming" into something pimpin. Trust us precious. Go stage6.divx.com and go nuts searching for the stuff. Theres plenty. :-D


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Nov 1, 2007)

MajorThor said:


> From "Black Lagoon" it's a REAL good anime. It's got plot, action...no character development like in Bleach/Naruto but it's got the main character "blooming" into something pimpin. Trust us precious. Go stage6.divx.com and go nuts searching for the stuff. Theres plenty. :-D



oh i've seen only two episodes looks really nice though


----------



## Birkin (Nov 1, 2007)

MajorThor said:


> You have no idea how much I want this game to be out now. I may have only ever played DMC:3 Dantes Awakening...I loved it to death. Now with the new Ps3 game Engine and graphics...as well as one helluva good gameplot...I'm just waiting for time to go by!



Tell me, who is Trish?


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Tell me, who is Trish?



A female character from the 1st game who supposed too look like Dante's  mother.


----------



## shinjowy (Nov 1, 2007)

DMC4 is looking to be friggin EPIC. I can't wait. 

And Nero having a plausible connection with Vergil/Nelo Angelo? Sounds interesting... though don't tell me it's something like Nero's Devil Bringer has Vergil's will in it or something (that would be too close to MGS)


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 1, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> #When asked about why Nero has the same name as "Nelo Angelo", Kobayashi answered: "Why we went with Nero should become clear as you play through the story and find out if he has any connection to *Nelo Angelo/Vergil*". (BITCHES I HAVE BEEN TELLING YOU THIS FROM DAY ONE... BERIEVE!)



I swear to God, if Vergil is even shown once, or somehow appears as either himself or Nero Angelo, I will fucking buy a PS3 and pre-order this sumbitch.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 2, 2007)

Mess load of new screens


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 2, 2007)

Continued


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 2, 2007)

Continued


*Spoiler*: __ 

























There's more . My limit is triple posting


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2007)

Graphics aren't bad. Admittedly not as nice as I wanted but the environments look fun to play in.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

The surroundings are awesomely nice. DMC1-3 was all pretty much indoors or in narrow streets.

Although I'll miss that, this will be good.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 2, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> I swear to God, if Vergil is even shown once, or somehow appears as either himself or Nero Angelo, I will fucking buy a PS3 and pre-order this sumbitch.



Congrats man, I've been telling you forever 
Now that Nelo/Vergil has 90% of chances to be in, we can all be happy


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 2, 2007)

Dante said:


> Congrats man, I've been telling you forever
> Now that Nelo/Vergil has 90% of chances to be in, we can all be happy



What would be even better is if you could somehow play as him. But fuck, I really hope he still is shown has has some kind of integral role in this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Continued
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



win                        .


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't found any pics to prove it, but...
I read from the italian version of GAMEPRO that at the London Capcom convention there was the possibility to play the game, and the great stuff is that 2 new weapons were added.
They're called Lucifer (for Nero)
Pandora (for Dante)
Try some search on the net to found something more.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2007)

Assaults & Frosts are back !


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> I didn't found any pics to prove it, but...
> I read from the italian version of GAMEPRO that at the London Capcom convention there was the possibility to play the game, and the great stuff is that 2 new weapons were added.
> They're called Lucifer (for Nero)
> Pandora (for Dante)
> Try some search on the net to found something more.



lol Nero stole Jay Z's weapon


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

Could Pandora be that outfit you see him with that reminds you of Beowulf? Or does it already have a name?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Could Pandora be that outfit you see him with that reminds you of Beowulf? Or does it already have a name?



are you talking about gilgamesh?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

So it was named  The one you see Dante slicing through that enemy in a flash


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So it was named  The one you see Dante slicing through that enemy in a flash



ya, thats gilgamesh


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya, Gilgamesh is BR00TAL!
but, Lucifer is something like a back armor made of swords
Pandora is kind of a briefcase from which a plenty of fire-weapons (cannons, laser, machineguns, ecc...) "erupts" to blast the f**k.
Who saw it said that was as ROTFL as cool


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> I didn't found any pics to prove it, but...
> I read from the italian version of GAMEPRO that at the London Capcom convention there was the possibility to play the game, and the great stuff is that 2 new weapons were added.
> They're called Lucifer (for Nero)
> Pandora (for Dante)
> Try some search on the net to found something more.



My understanding is that they were both weapons for Dante and Nero focuses more on Devil Bringer upgrades. 

Lucifer is a pair of wings or something and Pandora is a suitcase that shape shifts into various weapons depending on how you charge it.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

neoseeker said:
			
		

> New things have been revealed about Dante in Devil May Cry 4, gameplay-wise.
> 
> First, the DMC3 styles Trickster, Swordmaster,Gun Slinger and Royal Guard will be back in DMC4, with some variation in the moves.
> 
> Second, a few new weapons have been revealed. We have already seen Gilgamesh in screenshots, the set of gauntlets and greaves that will remind fans of Ifrit and Beowulf. Kobayashi pointed out that powering up these gauntlets in Swordmaster style would allow Dante to do "Dragon Punches a la Ryu from Street Fighter". Then comes Lucifer, a pair of wings that attach themselves to Dante's back and throw projectiles at enemies. Lastly, Pandora's Box was introduced. An innocuous-looking briefcase, Pandora's Box, as the name indicates, packs a lot more punch than one would think at first glance. Different button combinations can be used to make different weapons out of it, from a simple briefcase that stuns enemies when opened to a devastatingly powerful mobile missile platform that can fire in 360 degrees. OF course, that latter weapon will probably be very difficult to obtain, and Kobayashi has mentioned that it will have a gauge to be filled up to be used.



Nero doesnt have Lucifer...


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 3, 2007)

Lucifer...why does that remind me of DMC2?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

Lucia

lol

owned


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 4, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> My understanding is that they were both weapons for Dante and Nero focuses more on Devil Bringer upgrades.



I'm beginning to get a little mad...but
Devil Bringer is Nero's ability
Devil Trigger is Dante's copyright

Anyway, does someone manage to take some pics?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 4, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Lucia
> 
> lol
> 
> owned



They didn't even explain why she had a Devil Trigger. Another example of DMC2 being rushed.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> I'm beginning to get a little mad...but
> Devil Bringer is Nero's ability
> Devil Trigger is Dante's copyright
> 
> Anyway, does someone manage to take some pics?



you said lucifer was nero's weapon rite? it turns out both weapons are for dante


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 4, 2007)

Seriously, I'd appreciate that the extra swords are only for Dante...
First of all, because he's a guy that knows how to use them
Second, because Nero use a sword with an accelerator, and without that device there would be a loss gameplaywise.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

ya, pandora should be Nero's, but lucifer are metal wings that shoot out *swords* or you can defend with the wings or use them


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, I desperate crave to see both the weapons.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

indeed             .


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 4, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> ya, pandora should be Nero's, but lucifer are metal wings that shoot out *swords* or you can defend with the wings or use them



No Dante should have Pandora. He's more deserving of something that makes him a little more like CT Smith than Nero. 

Also, I think Devil Bringer will eventually evolve to something similar to what we saw in that concept art of Nero with that demonic spirit coming out behind him.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2007)

Info on the United States collector's edition.


*Spoiler*: __ 



CAPCOM? ANNOUNCES DEVIL MAY CRY? 4 COLLECTOR'S EDITION 

Four Episode Anime DVD, SteelbookTM Case and Bonus Disc Included 

Capcom? Entertainment, a leading worldwide developer and publisher of video games, today announced the contents of the Devil May Cry? 4 Collector?s Edition package, which includes volume 1 of ADV Films? Devil May Cry: The Animated Series, a Steelbook? case and a bonus DVD filled with extras. The $79.99 Devil May Cry 4 Collector?s Edition will be available February 5, 2008, for both the PLAYSTATION?3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360? video game and entertainment system from Microsoft. 

The Devil May Cry: The Animated Series anime disc will be packed with the Steelbook case, and will include the first four episodes of the 12 episode anime series. Volume one of the four-disc DVD anime series will be available from ADV Films at the same time the game launches. Inside the case will be a second bonus DVD alongside the game that users can slip into their computers. The bonus DVD will contain a ?making of? feature on the game, music from the Devil May Cry 4 soundtrack, a digital art book with images and sketches from the development team, wallpapers, icons and screen savers. 

The highly anticipated Devil May Cry 4 immerses gamers in a gothic supernatural world, where a new protagonist clashes with series mainstay Dante. As new leading man Nero players will be able to unleash incredibly powerful and stylish attacks and non-stop combos using a combination of the Devil Bringer arm and the Exceed system, both of which are new gameplay mechanics for the series. Fans of Dante won?t be disappointed as he too will be playable during the course of the game. 

Devil May Cry 4 is an epic story where the lines between good and evil are constantly blurred. Taking full advantage of the advanced graphical and processing power of the next-gen systems and Windows PC it draws gamers into the rich and highly detailed world of Fortuna and its surrounds with more enemies than ever before and some of the most breath-taking bosses ever conceived. 

Devil May Cry 4 includes the following features: 
? From the producer of the original Devil May Cry? and Resident Evil? 4 
? 2 playable characters ? take control of both Nero & Dante 
? High-definition visuals moving at 60 frames per second 
? Blend of familiar and new: newcomer Nero clashes with veteran Dante plus appearances from Trish, Lady and others from the DMC series 
? Exceed System allows Nero to easily charge up his sword with a throttle effect, revving up to three levels with powerful and varied attack options 
? Deep combo system rewards stylish dispatching of enemies 
? Unique "Devil Bringer" arm opens up a range of never seen before combo options 
? Distinct set of weaponry and moves for Nero and Dante 
? New active style change system for Dante allows him to switch styles and weapons on the fly, producing crazy combo possibilities 
? Numerous new characters and environments 
? Signature blend of guns and swordplay 


Devil May Cry 4 Collector?s Edition contains the following extras: 
? Volume 1 of ADV Film?s Devil May Cry: The Animated Series on DVD, including four complete episodes of the anime (a retail value of $29.99) 
? Unique Steelbook? metal case 
? Bonus DVD 
o Making of Devil May Cry 4 
o Music from the soundtrack 
o Digital artbook 
o PC content (screen savers, wallpapers, icons) 

here 

Info from NeoGAF.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ LOL I just might pre-order that, even if I don't have the PS3 to play it on yet. XD




 The cover looks too plain... but I doubt I'll be looking at that when I'm too busy diving in with the game


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 5, 2007)

are there any new updates for DMC4....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 5, 2007)

Release date for Europe/USA/Japan? Too lazy to check back.


----------



## Enzo (Nov 5, 2007)

Omg! I can´t wait to hold it in my hands!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Info on the United States collector's edition.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



FUCKING GAR!!!!

i think i just had an orgasm from reading this


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 5, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Release date for Europe/USA/Japan? Too lazy to check back.


February 5th for USA + Japan, not sure for Europe.


And lazyness is bad. ;-;


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

FEBUARY 2008 WILL EXPLODE WITH WIN!


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Is the special edition released on the same date? I really didn't read through it all 

AND FUCK YES, FEBRUARY WILL BE UNBEATABLE. Have to get a PS3 by then. Too bad MGS4 was delayed :/ I've been waiting years for both games.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

i have 360 so i dont need to worry bout DMC4

and i have wii for super smash bros


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

The Xbox 360. What do they think they are smart and shit? We ain't doin' geometry, we're tryin ta play some games


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

lol and i dont wanna count, ps1, ps2, ps3, im failing math


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2007)

Frost cutscene and gameplay (Nero)





Mistis level Assault gameplay (Dante)

Whoever is playing sucks as usual with this kind of stuff. I can't wait til the combo video masters get their hands on this


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Frost cutscene and gameplay (Nero)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET MOTHER OF DANTE >_<; NEW VIDEOS!! *goes to the 3rd link straightaway* xD

Shame gamevideos is so slow ;-; I need to wait for it to load =/


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 6, 2007)

Holy Mother of God! I registered but I can't see none of the videos >___< !!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2007)

Gamevideos really sucks for viewing videos. It seems like I can't watch any video I get linked to - I have to manually search for a video and play it from there. But those videos aren't appearing in the search results anymore & any video which does work loads painfully slow. I'm waiting for those videos to go up on another site. Thanks for the links anyway.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Frost cutscene and gameplay (Nero)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for vids.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 6, 2007)

YouTube links 


Torture chamber

Echidna video 

Jungle Fight

Dante vs Nero

Gloria cutscene


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 13, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> YouTube links
> 
> 
> Torture chamber
> ...



first one is taken off 

anyways, how much will the limited edition for 360 cost?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 14, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> YouTube links
> 
> 
> Torture chamber
> ...



Good lookin out. Gamevideos doesn't work for me.

I think I'll prefer Nero in this game, not sure why. I just wish they gave him an original design.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 14, 2007)

the vids are kick ass.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's scene 1 of the Dante vs Nero fight

Scene 2 is the one linked in my last post


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 14, 2007)

already saw


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 16, 2007)

So basic summary: Blitz is fast and could be called a demon hunter hunter (double entendre, as the Blades evolved from Hunters?). It does something with a torpedo that you can't take a pic of, probably teleport. When its life is low it goes berserk, and it can destroy RG shields (Ultimate). It might be able to adapt to different styles unless you change them frequently. Last picture is in-game, something about the tongue, and the next regular update is Dec. 7.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 16, 2007)

ROFL who uses Ultimate anyway? XD

If it sucked on DMC3, I don't see how it could be improved in DMC4 without it being heavily broken. ;-;

RG was already too dangerous in DMC3, and it was probably the best style out of all - it had to have a downside like Ultimate ^^;

--

edits;

however, if that monster could break through perfectly-timed RG blocks, then i would say that's pretty interesting and gets me kinda scared XD


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2007)

I loved royal guard.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 17, 2007)

lulz Blitz will get owned

is it true you can switch between Dante and Nero beetween the begining of missions?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Any word on EU release?

Also, will the Special Edition be released the same day as the initial release?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Any word on EU release?
> 
> Also, will the Special Edition be released the same day as the initial release?



i hope it will be on the smae day, i can only settle for the special edition


----------



## Shepard (Nov 18, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Any word on EU release?
> 
> Also, will the Special Edition be released the same day as the initial release?



Just a friendly advice, if you have the PS3 just import, Capcom uses to screw a little too much with EU, I think we both know 

Anyways, there has been no word on an official EU release date, but I think it will be out during february, early march as really, really late


----------



## Birkin (Nov 18, 2007)

So you're from Europe too? :amazed

Where exactly? 

Damn, this will be ace, but I'm fairly certain there will be a DMC5, according to the story of this.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 18, 2007)

JPN release: Jan 31
NA release: Feb 5
EU release: Feb 28/29(?)

I'm sure as hell not waiting till the 29th, there'll be no more Limited Edition ones by then


----------



## Shepard (Nov 18, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So you're from Europe too? :amazed
> 
> Where exactly?
> 
> Damn, this will be ace, but I'm fairly certain there will be a DMC5, according to the story of this.



Yeah, I'm European too, Spanish.

I'm fairly sure there's going to be a DMC5, specially because this new "story arc" wich stars Nero, Kobayashi-san said that we wouldn't get a clear insight on Nero's demonic infection, and even tough we would come to understand it better the second time we play the game, the mistery would yet be unsolved, so my guess is that they're saving it for DMC5...

He also said we are going to see more of Nero's demonic body.


			
				L O V E L E S S said:
			
		

> JPN release: Jan 31
> NA release: Feb 5
> EU release: Feb 28/29(?)
> 
> I'm sure as hell not waiting till the 29th, there'll be no more Limited Edition ones by then


Did you get the EU date from anywhere? or did you made it up? now I'm confused


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 18, 2007)

woot! north america didnt lose, for once


----------



## Birkin (Nov 18, 2007)

For once? You always, ALWAYS have releases before EU, which is really pissing me off.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 18, 2007)

.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 19, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> ROFL who uses Ultimate anyway? XD



I do. I find I prefer it to jumping here since it's always sure fire. Then there's that attack Beowulf launches when he's low on health and you get too far from him. You know, the one where he launches all those small projectiles at you.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I do. I find I prefer it to jumping here since it's always sure fire. Then there's that attack Beowulf launches when he's low on health and you get too far from him. You know, the one where he launches all those small projectiles at you.


Wow, that's a pain to use in the video, since you'll just be stuck and won't be able to move. Compared to jumping, which will get you closer to her, and possibly being able to cancel her next pattern of attacks (the ones that were blocked normally) by stunning her or something.

--

but I do know what you mean about Beowulf  you meant those white missile things, right? XD You can also use them against Vergil 3, too. However, it's not really something you would use normally against normal attacks, since it breaks too easily - it's really not worth the risk by using it, specially if you're going for an SS run or something ;-;


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 19, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wow, that's a pain to use in the video, since you'll just be stuck and won't be able to move. Compared to jumping, which will get you closer to her, and possibly being able to cancel her next pattern of attacks (the ones that were blocked normally) by stunning her or something.



Or you could Just Release your way up to her which will both avoid damage to Dante and attack her at the same time. Don't know why Gemasis didn't do that.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going to play this saturday. They have a DMC4 stand during Gameplay. I can't wait =D

linky

I think the line for DMC4 will be quite big don't you think? xD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 19, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> I'm going to play this saturday. They have a DMC4 stand during Gameplay. I can't wait =D
> 
> Time Is Money
> 
> I think the line for DMC4 will be quite big don't you think? xD



fuckin awesome, im jealous XD


----------



## Shepard (Nov 20, 2007)

4 new DMC4 Wallpapers at PStore







​


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

If only Vergil was in.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 20, 2007)

Keep your hopes up, now that we know there's certainly a link between Nero and Vergil, when Vergil appears there's going to be an next-gen Vergil media blowout


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> Keep your hopes up, now that we know there's certainly a link between Nero and Vergil, when Vergil appears there's going to be an next-gen Vergil media blowout



I'm still hoping for a spin-off for Vergil for the PS2.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think that's going to happen...maybe PSp, maybe...


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> I don't think that's going to happen...maybe PSp, maybe...



No offense, but the PS3 = Shit, even if the price is lowered.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I don't conseder it shit but each own has his/her opinions, respect for all.

However, considering Vergil isn't likely to be the star as long as Dante (and now Nero) is around, and the PS2 can almost be considered finished, specially with DMC since the franchise has moved on to next gen a PSP game starring Vergil is the best bet


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 20, 2007)

Johnny yong bosch is the voice of nero...he seems to be getting more famous XD


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> Well, I don't conseder it shit but each own has his/her opinions, respect for all.
> 
> However, considering Vergil isn't likely to be the star as long as Dante (and now Nero) is around, and the PS2 can almost be considered finished, specially with DMC since the franchise has moved on to next gen a PSP game starring Vergil is the best bet



If the PS2 is "finished", how come it's still putting out more games?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 21, 2007)

The chance of that happening is pretty much at zero, Vergil.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 21, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> If the PS2 is "finished", how come it's still putting out more games?


Lol, I know that's why I highlighted the fact that the franchise has already moved to nextgen and that this is the main reason a PS2 spinoff is highly unlikely


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> Lol, I know that's why I highlighted the fact that the franchise has already moved to nextgen and that this is the main reason a PS2 spinoff is highly unlikely



And yet the PS2 is still more popular than it's offspring.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 21, 2007)

Blitz, do you know the reason behind PS2 popularity?
It's because Sony, unlike Nintendo and Microsoft, didn't force the publishers to develope games only for the new gen consolles dropping the old ones.
This is one of the many reasons that will never lead me to buy an XBOX360 or a Wii, because when Bill Gates will understand that its baby has lost the hype, he will put a new one on the market, because he doesn't care a damn shit about his customers, he only cares about money.
Buying a PS3 means that SURELY that consolle will live for at least 5-6 years...
Then I can add that XBOX is easy to program, so in the future you hardly will get games that are more graphically enhanced than Halo3, Gears of War or Mass Effect.
Like people had already seen with PS1 and PS2, the games of the first years weren't evere comparable to the late ones (just check DMC1 and 3 or Tekken Tag and Soul Calibur 3, or drop your jaw in front of Gods of War 2).
I'm not saying that XBOX360 is lame, and it has some really cool games, but it's a product from a guy that screw people whenever he wants and, since I have to sweat to earn money, I will never give my bucks to a su*ker.

Then...I think that DMC4 will be a serious hit, kicking PS3 hardware sales to excellent levels, especially in Japan, where the PS3 this week has sold more units than the Wii, even if Super Mario Galaxy is out.
And even Europe is a Sony stronghold.
XBOX is really powerful only in America, because it's the place where more online-gamers live. (but I don't give a damn about online, I'm a classic guy that loves to beat the game in his living room after a long day of work, trying to relax all by myself...)
Wii can be cool, but it's not really a next-gen hardware, and I think that sooner or later that kind of gameplay will become boring.
Sony consolles are like 18 wheeler diesel fueled, once they get hot and gain speed they're unstoppable.
Mark my words and see what happens by June 2008.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 21, 2007)

lol ps3 isnt popular at all where i live. me and most of the gamers i know in my town have wii and 360, but not ps3


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 22, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol ps3 isnt popular at all where i live. me and most of the gamers i know in my town have wii and 360, but not ps3



I'm sorry.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 22, 2007)

In my town and with the people I talk to most have a PS3


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 22, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In my town and with the people I talk to most have a PS3



I'm pleased
Just joking about fanboysm.
Still I say that you're quite lucky since I don't have a next-gen consolle (I own PS2 and PSP) and my TV is broken from half a year, and still I can't manage to buy a new one, because every time I try to spare money, I must spend it for something else.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 22, 2007)

Omg, im so glad to hear its coming out for xbox 360 now! I reserved it yesterday.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 22, 2007)

So it's one song that runs through the whole trailer?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In my town and with the people I talk to most have a PS3



In my school everybody got PS3, Wii? Hell no. 360? A few.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So it's one song that runs through the whole trailer?



No, just the last half, the song trough the first part is Nero's battle theme

PD-Sightly updated the first page faq with more Dante info and Gilgamesh, I think I'll try to get the admins get the page a little clear since I'll be editing some of my posts to extend the FAQ, go and tell me if you like it 

I'm centering entirely in the gameplay for now, I'll let the character section for later


----------



## MS81 (Nov 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> In my school everybody got PS3, Wii? Hell no. 360? A few.



most of the ppl where I live have 360 & wii, me and my friends r like da few ppl who own all 3 systems.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 24, 2007)

I got to play it today (PS3 version btw) 

There were only two demopods, so there were alot of people around DMC4. There were two modes you could choose in the demo, one where you could just play for 10 minutes, and one where you'd fight some ice enemies first, go into that town and beat that fire boss's ass...Berial =D(without a time limit).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3lKzgP4ROo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I chose the second one because you could win a Capcom t-shirt if you'd beat the boss, although I haven't seen that much people beat it.

BUT I DID xD

It was so much fun. People around me where saying "He's going to beat it!" and I was like 'I can't lose in front of all these people'. I almost died though, but he smashed me into a health orb, lucky 

The gameplay feels exactly like DMC3, but that's a good thing. The lightning during the boss battle was so fucking awesome. My eyes orgazzemd, multiple times .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha I remember when everybody here was saying how impossible it is for DMC 4 to be on 360


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Haha I remember when everybody here was saying how impossible it is for DMC 4 to be on 360



Nah, it was like, 1 person here, and that was cause of dat devil trigger.

Funny though, that the devil trigger doesn't even use the sixaxis anymore.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 24, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> I got to play it today (PS3 version btw)
> 
> There were only two demopods, so there were alot of people around DMC4. There were two modes you could choose in the demo, one where you could just play for 10 minutes, and one where you'd fight some ice enemies first, go into that town and beat that fire boss's ass...Berial =D(without a time limit).
> 
> ...



lawl i wouldve won the shirt if i was there XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nah, it was like, 1 person here, and that was cause of dat devil trigger.
> 
> Funny though, that the devil trigger doesn't even use the sixaxis anymore.



Would be funny if the 360 gets the superior version


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 24, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lawl i wouldve won the shirt if i was there XD




There were dozens of shirts in different sizes. It's just that most people couldn't get past that boss, why I don't know. 

We'd both would have won one


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 24, 2007)

lol cause they probably nevr play DMC3


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably, and because they've never seen it before and don't know the attacks.

Neither did I (I saw him in a trailer once, but didn't know his attacks) Most people suffered from his 'ultimate attack' so to speak, the attack where fire lits up the whole screen and 'debry' comes flying at you. Couldn't really figure out when to jump over it. You lose alot of life when it hits you. Berial does that attack at around 1:45 in the vid.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 24, 2007)

oh, lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Probably, and because they've never seen it before and don't know the attacks.
> 
> Neither did I (I saw him in a trailer once, but didn't know his attacks) Most people suffered from his 'ultimate attack' so to speak, the attack where fire lits up the whole screen and 'debry' comes flying at you. Couldn't really figure out when to jump over it. You lose alot of life when it hits you. Berial does that attack at around 1:45 in the vid.



The one that turns him on fire again?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Would be funny if the 360 gets the superior version



Be sad on capcom part is all, COD4 and oblivion proved that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

What did COD and oblivion prove?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What did COD and oblivion prove?



Call of duty looks better on PS3 and so does oblivion plus shorter loading times. So really it's just about which they focus on more is all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

You cant ever compare the 360 and PS3 oblivion considering they were released what? a year or a half year between.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You cant ever compare the 360 and PS3 oblivion considering they were released what? a year or a half year between.



Yeah but it's possible to make a game better on either system is all i'm saying. I don't really care, most of the games i played on both are almost identical.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

too bad devs cant be bothered with giving every game 1080p

I found it weird, sony bragged about true HD and now barely any dev gives their games 1080p, hell killzone 2 isn't 1080p

I wouldn't be suprised if the 360 DOES get higher resolution and better colors.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

lol xbox

stop being such an ass vegitto

as for the video. No offense, but that boss looked piss easy :/


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2007)

Birkin said:


> lol xbox
> 
> stop being such an ass vegitto
> 
> as for the video. No offense, but that boss looked piss easy :/



lol Birkin, silly no0b xbox can do 1080p just as well as the PS3.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

That's not what I was hinting at.

Vegitto basically said he hoped the 360 version would be better which is sort of retarded to say, especially since DMC has been with the PS forever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

Birkin said:


> That's not what I was hinting at.
> 
> Vegitto basically said he hoped the 360 version would be better which is sort of retarded to say, especially since DMC has been with the PS forever.



I am not hoping anything but its just a fact that the 360 gets the better version of multiplatform games most of the times

higher resolution and better colors mostly.

Look at AC for a perfect example


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> too bad devs cant be bothered with giving every game 1080p
> 
> I found it weird, sony bragged about true HD and now barely any dev gives their games 1080p, hell killzone 2 isn't 1080p
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the 360 DOES get higher resolution and better colors.



Yeah we all know sony talks shit, lets move on 

I'll get the game on both consoles probably. If home is out by then i'll pick it up for PS3, really cause achievements give extra gameplay for me. So if home is out and thorpy are in it then i'ma just play PS3 version and pick up 360 version later. Opposite if home aint out then. Either way the game is worthy on both consoles.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Nov 25, 2007)

Vegitto, why did Capcom made the PS3 version available at the GameCon?
Because it will be better.
Plain and simple.
It's obvious that devs let the gamers play the better version to have the biggest WOWS!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> That's not what I was hinting at.
> 
> Vegitto basically said he hoped the 360 version would be better which is sort of retarded to say, especially since DMC has been with the PS forever.



yeah just like Lost Planet for PS3 will be superior version just because it has all the PC content right? (but it looks worst than the 360)

and since DMC engine is based off the Lost Planet's I won't say anything until this game comes out.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

I believe DMC was made ages before Lost Planet was even caught a glitch at.

Also, the games will come out at the same time, which really makes your first argument not legit.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if the 360 DOES get higher resolution and better colors.


The 360 and PS3 version was said that they're going to be the same though, right? ;-; There would be no differences between them, graphics-wise. The only difference is most likely is hardware differences, since the PS3 and 360 controllers aren't exactly the same. ><;

The PC version I have no information on. I;m actually worried about it, what if the PC version will be superior to both, graphics or otherwise? xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

Why Capcom releases their games on the PC is a damned mystery.

It was fine with every RE before 4. Why that, DMC3, and Lost Planet are on the PC are just terrible questions life has no answers to.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The 360 and PS3 version was said that they're going to be the same though, right? ;-; There would be no differences between them, graphics-wise. The only difference is most likely is hardware differences, since the PS3 and 360 controllers aren't exactly the same. ><;
> 
> The PC version I have no information on. I;m actually worried about it, what if the PC version will be superior to both, graphics or otherwise? xD



They said the same about AC other than the 360 AI being better

but look at the differences.

PS3 version has duller colors(looks like some sort of grey mistthing covers everything) and has screentearing problems. Thanks to the weaker graphics card.

But ofcourse its possible that the ps3 version will be better or that there is no difference at all.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol I guess I don't have much problems with it (control-wise), since you have just plug a 360/PS3/PS2/whatever on it anyway. xD

Though it there actually a difference in graphics between the games on the consoles and their PC versions? ><; Is the PC version actually better or what? :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Though it there actually a difference in graphics between the games on the consoles and their PC versions? ><; Is the PC version actually better or what? :/



Look at it this way.

Remember how smooth the controls are for certain Capcom games with a gamepad? Imagine using a keyboard for fucking DMC3.

Fuck that shit in the balls.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They said the same about AC other than the 360 AI being better
> 
> but look at the differences.
> 
> ...


ROFL that grey-white-ish all over the screen for the PS3, I actually know what you mean XD

I'm actually thinking where to get DMC4 now. ><; Heck, I'm not that bothered to get a powerful Alienware instead of a PS3 or a 360 at the moment. =x All I was after in the PS3 was pretty much Final Fantasy XIII.



Goofy Titan said:


> Look at it this way.
> 
> Remember how smooth the controls are for certain Capcom games with a gamepad? Imagine using a keyboard for fucking DMC3.
> 
> Fuck that shit in the balls.


As I said, you can just use a normal controller and plug it in the PC. ;-; So wouldn't it be the same?

But if you don't do that, then I get what you mean. I can't even imagine starting a combo on DMC3 with a keyboard. XD I can definitely imagine a broken keyboard after one session, lol.

Though I've seen some people not too bothered by it, I guess it just depends on what you're used to. =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> As I said, you can just use a normal controller and plug it in the PC. ;-; So wouldn't it be the same?
> 
> But if you don't do that, then I get what you mean. I can't even imagine starting a combo on DMC3 with a keyboard. XD I can definitely imagine a broken keyboard after one session, lol.
> 
> Though I've seen some people not too bothered by it, I guess it just depends on what you're used to. =/



Quality wise, no. In the case of RE4, the visuals took a gigantic vomit downhill. Maybe you can adapt to the controls or improvise, but it under NO circumstance will provide a better version. Unless it's RE2 or RE3, which are even better than the Dreamcast versions.

This is why I lol @ games designed for a console somehow on a PC. It is not adapted for such a mammoth, and it just fails. GTA is the exception, as that technically started on the PC.

I'm getting DMC4 on the PS3, as thats the lead platform it was being developed for. Unlike AC, which if you look at it's history, it started on the 360, so that would be the lead version.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 26, 2007)

DMC4 was developed on a PC engine, then optimized for PS3 and the Xbox360 version is just the same, however, the game was produced for the PS3 only until the multiplatform announcement was made, so basically the lead version videoconsole wise will be the PS3's with a slight edge, the Xbox version will provabely be almost exact.

Besides, PS3 will be lead for another reason, the game has allways been meant to be played by a dual shock controller, and I personally would never want to play it in an Xbox controller, I'd only do it if I absolutelly had to


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 26, 2007)

The 2 posts above mine ^^ Thank you. xD It's actually giving me more clear reasons as to why I should go for a PS3.

I was seriously considering getting an Alienware since I thought if I got DMC4 for it, that it'll be the same as PS3/360 anyway. ;-; But now I'm guessing that it probably isn't.

If I could just get an info about the PC version of the game, I wouldn't be so confused. XD


And yeah, if you look at DMC's history, it's only right that DMC4's lead system should be a PlayStation too ^_^


----------



## Shepard (Nov 26, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The 2 posts above mine ^^ Thank you. xD It's actually giving me more clear reasons as to why I should go for a PS3.
> 
> I was seriously considering getting an Alienware since I thought if I got DMC4 for it, that it'll be the same as PS3/360 anyway. ;-; But now I'm guessing that it probably isn't.
> 
> ...


The PC version will be released some time later after the PS3 and Xbox360 versions, it will be provabely exact graphically talking, maybe slightly better since it was developed on a PC from the beginning, however you will need a beastly PC to play it just as the videoconsole versions.

Besides, here the problem with the controllers remains the same, if you don't put in a DS2-DS3 the experience will be nerfed.

Talking about DMC4 the safe bet is the PS3, it has everything on it's favour to be the lead version,also Capcom stated that they were thinking on implementing a little "something" featuring the sixaxis (*not confirmed*), so yes, IMO if you have the PS3 go for that version.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 26, 2007)

> This is why I lol @ games designed for a console somehow on a PC. It is not adapted for such a mammoth, and it just fails.



Add to that the fucknormous amount of tech issues, from major code errors causing borderline if not outright unplayability, to irritating constant load glitches/general app bugs and the like that seem to come almost fucking standard-bag with pc ports these days. Bleh. I just don't trust them very much right now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2007)

I could never get used to playing DMC on the 360 or the PC. The PS3 & 360 versions will probably look the same though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> The PC version will be released some time later after the PS3 and Xbox360 versions, it will be provabely exact graphically talking, maybe slightly better since it was developed on a PC from the beginning, however you will need a beastly PC to play it just as the videoconsole versions.
> 
> Besides, here the problem with the controllers remains the same, if you don't put in a DS2-DS3 the experience will be nerfed.
> 
> Talking about DMC4 the safe bet is the PS3, it has everything on it's favour to be the lead version,also Capcom stated that they were thinking on implementing a little "something" featuring the sixaxis (*not confirmed*), so yes, IMO if you have the PS3 go for that version.



Having to shake once or twice really justifies playing the game with an inferior controller

and beastly PC? please, DMC4 isn't godlike graphically.

from what I see it actualy is pretty mediocore.

definitly isn't anything like an unreal or COD4


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> The PC version will be released some time later after the PS3 and Xbox360 versions, it will be provabely exact graphically talking, maybe slightly better since it was developed on a PC from the beginning, however you will need a beastly PC to play it just as the videoconsole versions.
> 
> Besides, here the problem with the controllers remains the same, if you don't put in a DS2-DS3 the experience will be nerfed.
> 
> Talking about DMC4 the safe bet is the PS3, it has everything on it's favour to be the lead version,also Capcom stated that they were thinking on implementing a little "something" featuring the sixaxis (*not confirmed*), so yes, IMO if you have the PS3 go for that version.


Hrm, I thought the release for PC would be the same as the JP release =/ That would've been better imo.

And yeah, if I get the PC version I'm definitely not playing using the keyboard, lol. I'll either be getting a 360 or a PS3 controller for it.

And that's the problem, though. I don't have a PS3 or a 360. And this PC of mine is really pretty much dying, so I was thinking of getting an Alienware anyway. I just thought if the PC version and the console versions of the game are EXACTLY the same, then my most logical move would be to buy an Alienware instead of a PS3. ;-;


and thankyou for the info  any idea where to get the PC specs needed to run the game properly? i'm not sure though, i bet we'll just find out when the PC version gets released or something =/



Vegitto-kun said:


> Having to shake once or twice really justifies playing the game with an inferior controller
> 
> *and beastly PC? please, DMC4 isn't godlike graphically.*
> 
> ...


The graphics isn't really the problem. I think what Dante was referring to is the fp/s. I think DMC4 will be running at like 70fps all the way, so you would definitely need a capable PC or it just won't run (or if it does it'll just be a hella laggy, which isn't good).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 28, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> running at like 70fps all the way



Since when do games run at 70 fps? Isn't it either 60 or 30?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2007)

Oops, typo. ;-;




60fps it is then. ^^;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Hrm, I thought the release for PC would be the same as the JP release =/ That would've been better imo.
> 
> And yeah, if I get the PC version I'm definitely not playing using the keyboard, lol. I'll either be getting a 360 or a PS3 controller for it.
> 
> ...



don't listen to them about the PC version, as far as I know barely any information has been released about it.

and honestly, why waste your money on a alienware brand PC? Just get the parts seperatly and just put them together it would be ALOT cheaper since they cost alot simply because of the name


----------



## Shepard (Nov 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Having to shake once or twice really justifies playing the game with an inferior controller
> 
> and beastly PC? please, DMC4 isn't godlike graphically.
> 
> ...


Well, not everyone has a PC that can run those games you know.

And about the controller issue, well I don't want to enter in details but IMO is a bigger issue than you think, at least for me, having played the last games with a dual shock, and I think most of long time fans would agree.



Vegitto-kun said:


> don't listen to them about the PC version, as far as I know barely any information has been released about it.


Why wouldn he/she listen to us? I just gave the objective information and the my personal opinion, I think I differenced it well enough, it's not like I'm lying


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

I am 100% sure the sixaxis will just be used to break free like just shaking it.

Even so the 360 is the superior controller, the PS3 controller is outdated with the messed up analog stick placement. The controller is still the same when the D-pad was still important.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am 100% sure the sixaxis will just be used to break free like just shaking it.
> 
> Even so the 360 is the superior controller, the PS3 controller is outdated with the messed up analog stick placement. The controller is still the same when the D-pad was still important.



We still don't know if there will be a Sixaxis implement, besides that above is your opinion and I respect it, but I tell you that for me, playing the game with the Xbox controller would feel like a kick in the balls.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

it would feel like a well needed change.

playing games with the ps3 controller feel so

limited, because its so annoying to have your thumbs both stretched down.

Sony should of swapped the D-pad and analog stick. since the analog stick is now the most important thing and should be at a easier to reach place.

also is it me or are the shoulder triggers slippery? O_o I have to watch out that I don't push too hard or my fingers slide off while the 360 stays perfectly fine


----------



## Shepard (Nov 28, 2007)

I play PS3 and Xbox 360 both regullary, and I'd pick the sixaxis over the Xbox controller anyday, besides I'm talking about DMC4 specifically, a game wich was created for the PS3 and ported a few months ago, even Hiroyuki Kobayashi stated that one of the things about the franchise that fans valoured the most was the impression of intuitivity the player experiended while playing DMC3 because the controls went perfectly with the action,  IMO to fully experience DMC4 you should play with a Dualshock 3 controller.

I'll give you an example, performing an Stinger with Dante: left analog stick forward+R1+Triangle.

Now on the 360: left analog stick forward+right upper trigger+Y

The left analog is just too far away and the Xbox controller triggers are just too small and uncomfortable all that is because the controls were planned for the DualShock3/Sixaxis wich has a different button distribution, basically the different place of the analog stick you were talking about is the biggest issue. 

I'm not saying that the controls of the Xbox are BAD I'm just saying playing on the DS3/Sixaxis will be more comfortable.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> I play PS3 and Xbox 360 both regullary, and I'd pick the sixaxis over the Xbox controller anyday, besides I'm talking about DMC4 specifically, a game wich was created for the PS3 and ported a few months ago, even Hiroyuki Kobayashi stated that one of the things about the franchise that fans valoured the most was the impression of intuitivity the player experiended while playing DMC3 because the controls went perfectly with the action,  IMO to fully experience DMC4 you should play with a Dualshock 3 controller.
> 
> I'll give you an example, performing an Stinger with Dante: left analog stick forward+R1+Triangle.
> 
> ...



... the bumbers arent small and unhandy, hell they are bigger than the R1 and R2 buttons

the triggers on the 360 atleast don't slide off if you push them too hard

and there is nothing different between those two commands, the only difference is that the analog stick on the 360 is on a better place.

like I said

in my eyes the ps3 controller is the same outdated playstation 1 controller.

and sony was it so hard to make indented analog sticks where your fingers fit in snuggly?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2007)

Both controllers are fine. PS3/360 Controller are both good IMO. I can play any game on PS3 fine with the controller and visa versa for 360.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I'm getting the ps3 version for the sole reason of the dualshock 3 > 360 pad


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 30, 2007)

They'll probably port it to cell  phones eventually too


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2007)

I kinda think This game will feel smoother on the 360 controller.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

We will know when the demo is out

which I hope will be in december


----------



## Shepard (Nov 30, 2007)

there's a demo scheluded to be released on the Japanese XboX live for december, look here (credit to Jealousy_ on IGN DMC forums) it seems tough, the info isn't 100% reliable, as a Capcom representative, in the Capcom forums said that:

"Wait a little while longer and the demo strategy will be clear. 

I'll say this: The information printed above and in that article as written is incorrect. 

The news you're looking for is not far off... a little more patience please."

PS-It will provabely be the 10 minute/kill Berial demo so don't get your hopes too high, I guess we'll get a Dante demo sometime around january


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> Yeah I'm getting the ps3 version for the sole reason of the dualshock 3 > 360 pad



yeah I'm getting also for PS3 because I need another reason to buy games for it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 5, 2007)

Upcoming Famitsu info

"Devil May Cry 4 (PS3&360/Capcom/08-1-31) 
* Details on the the hellish device that infinitely spawns exploding swords, "Unlimited Sword Lucifer". 
"Its swords can be used as weapons or as traps that hang in the air." 
* Details on a new one-winged demon swordsman enemy. 
"A demon swordsman with a single beautiful wing. His left hand forged into a shield, he's effective at riposting attacks." 

*Unlimited Sword Lucifer* - As if Dante couldn't get more GAR 

It's believed this is the swordsman mentioned

Bully Herbig

Bully Herbig


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll post hands on impressions this weekend


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucky bastard 

Still gonna order from America. Good deal as well.


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 5, 2007)

I wonder what system it would be better to buy it for though. 
I already have a X-box 360, but my brother has a PS3, so any ideas?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 5, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Upcoming Famitsu info
> 
> "Devil May Cry 4 (PS3&360/Capcom/08-1-31)
> * Details on the the hellish device that infinitely spawns exploding swords, "Unlimited Sword Lucifer".
> ...


unlimited eh...this gives me some ideas 


Keiryu said:


> I wonder what system it would be better to buy it for though.
> I already have a X-box 360, but my brother has a PS3, so any ideas?


360 ftw


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keiryu said:


> I wonder what system it would be better to buy it for though.
> I already have a X-box 360, but my brother has a PS3, so any ideas?



Which ever one you can devote the most time playing on. At least that's my mindset since I'm planning on SS ranking this one too.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 6, 2007)

Keiryu said:


> I wonder what system it would be better to buy it for though.
> I already have a X-box 360, but my brother has a PS3, so any ideas?



I would say the PS3. It started there and should continue there.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 6, 2007)

Some Famitsu scans featuring Unlimited Bla... I mean Sword Lucifer


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 6, 2007)

Continued


----------



## Birkin (Dec 6, 2007)

That's it.

I'm pre-ordering from Gamespot. Can't be arsed waiting for the EU release.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

im importing the 360 version if its region free


----------



## Birkin (Dec 6, 2007)

^ The only way that can be is if the 360 itself is region free. Unless there's some trick to the 360 that I don't know of.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

I think it's like the PS3, region free, but up to developers.

Of course, I don't think any PS3 title to date is region locked.


----------



## Pein (Dec 6, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I would say the PS3. It started there and should continue there.



yep ps3 lead platform ftw


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

for me it depends on the game itself

since both games will probably have the same price il just get the superior version


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think it's like the PS3, region free, but up to developers.
> 
> Of course, I don't think any PS3 title to date is region locked.



as in the 360 being region free but up to developers?  If that's the case, then my 360 situation may not be too hopeless then...though I'm still getting the PS3 version of this game since I won't have a 360 by the time this game is released.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> as in the 360 being region free but up to developers?  If that's the case, then my 360 situation may not be too hopeless then...though I'm still getting the PS3 version of this game since I won't have a 360 by the time this game is released.



Eh..most 360 games are region locked..I can't recall of a single game of win that was free.

I think MS uses it as a trap for people who like to import, and make the publishers lock out most games.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh..most 360 games are region locked..I can't recall of a single game of win that was free.
> 
> I think MS uses it as a trap for people who like to import, and make the publishers lock out most games.



I guess I'm doomed to stay 360less for a long time to come then 
Well it isn't too bad for this situation due to the whole dual system release thing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh..most 360 games are region locked..I can't recall of a single game of win that was free.
> 
> I think MS uses it as a trap for people who like to import, and make the publishers lock out most games.



um...

no

most american games are region free for european consoles

for example every version of GH3 is region free

same for rock band I think

US assasin's creed is playable on any 360

thus you fail


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um...
> 
> no
> 
> ...



Who says I look into NTSC-PAL for importing?

It's always the opposite, and in that case, all that are win don't work.

I could care less about that optional gaming land playing US games <3

Thank you for confirming you can import though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Who says I look into NTSC-PAL for importing?
> 
> It's always the opposite, and in that case, all that are win don't work.
> 
> I could care less about that optional gaming land playing US games <3



who wants japanese games? no point if you cant understand the language.

Except if its for a ouendan or something of the sort


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

What if it's simplistic, like a puro wrasslin game or a fighting game?

And ouendan of course.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

then import is fun, though I wonder if they bother regionlocking music games since the japanese GH3 is region free


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 6, 2007)

The full scans from Famitsu featuring Unlimited Sword Lucifer and the new one-winged enemy can be found


----------



## Birkin (Dec 6, 2007)

Europe release date. According to a source, it's 29th february


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 7, 2007)

Gamesradar Italy has this page...
Click me

XQ_______________

and this page

has been refreshed 

XD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2007)

Finally got some better resolution shots

Looks like the rose comes with the weapon. The swords can act as projectiles or be wielded in the hands. 

The weapon mounted on Dante



Throwing one of the swords



Wielding six at once. I believe this and Capcom's Sengoku Basara share the same producer so it's no surprise Dante's taken something from Date Masamune/Azure Dragon



Wielding one while the others float behind 



Wielding multiple ones again 



Can all be shot forward....



or to the sides



With style of course



Finally takes the rose out of his mouth


----------



## Miracle (Dec 7, 2007)

Gameplay looks fluid and the Graphics are nice.

So, I hear there's a rumor about Vergil being Nero's Devil arm?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2007)

Miracle said:


> So, I hear there's a rumor about Vergil being Nero's Devil arm?



That's all it is.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 7, 2007)

Dante makes having a rose in your mouth manly, GARness overload


----------



## Pein (Dec 7, 2007)

well according to the guys at 1up the ps3 version looks better and its easier to control thanks to the dualshock 3


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2007)

No more console war crap already 

 (the "someone help me" one)


----------



## Pein (Dec 7, 2007)

Really telling people which is the superior version is bad how so?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 7, 2007)

DMC4 looks damn slick.  I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, DMC4 is going to be the deal.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2007)

Seems 1up finds PS3 version superior.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

The main console should have the better version


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

This game more and more awesome with everyone new thing I see of it. Big fan of the DMC series hope this one doesn't dissapoint *glances at DMC2*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Heh Gloria is certaintly a interesting character....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

ugly head is ugly


----------



## Akuma (Dec 9, 2007)

You know every time I watch a video of this game I can never see when its Dante :/


----------



## spectaa (Dec 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> You know every time I watch a video of this game I can never see when its Dante :/



Seriously? Not badass = not dante. Badass= dante. That's how I do. The end.



Vegitto-kun said:


> who wants japanese games? no point if you cant understand the language.
> 
> Except if its for a ouendan or something of the sort



Me, cause DMC is always in english, even in japan.LOL


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Aren't most Capcom games done with English VA's?

Resident Evil, Dead Rising, Devil May Cry, etc


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 9, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Seriously? Not badass = not dante. Badass= dante. That's how I do. The end.



Vergil is an exception to this rule.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Aren't most Capcom games done with English VA's?
> 
> Resident Evil, Dead Rising, Devil May Cry, etc



have fun understanding puzzles, files and other things you have to read


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 9, 2007)

Vergil needs to be in this game... They have just about every other character! Why not vergil


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> have fun understanding puzzles, files and other things you have to read



Reading? Shit dude, FUCK READING.

READING IS FOR SQUARES AND I AM A TRIANGLE


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 9, 2007)

I was just watching a fairly oddparents episode, in which the general theme was "Reading?! Reading's for yella'-bellies !"



Ah, and one of them said "Yeah! I'm gonna go over there and _not_ read. Like a _real_ man."


----------



## spectaa (Dec 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> have fun understanding puzzles, files and other things you have to read



In the japanese DMC3, the text can be choosed between english and japanese if I remember correctly. I'm getting it in japanese  .


----------



## Pein (Dec 10, 2007)

So I played dmc4 for an hour and wow that game pwnz ask me some thing because I suck at in depth detail


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 10, 2007)

Pein said:


> So I played dmc4 for an hour and wow that game pwnz ask me some thing because I suck at in depth detail



Which weapons were available to you? In fact, which character/s did you play as?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 10, 2007)

Pein said:


> So I played dmc4 for an hour and wow that game pwnz ask me some thing because I suck at in depth detail



does nero suck?


----------



## Pein (Dec 10, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Which weapons were available to you? In fact, which character/s did you play as?


I played as Nero and Dante 
Dante had his standard sword ,guns and Gilgamesh,Gilgamesh is basically beowulf and I got to use the red swords that look like Vergil's attack Dante also had all his styles.
Nero only had the devil bringer ,revolver and the red queen 


Roy Mustang said:


> does Nero suck?


no way he's just like Dante but with a badass hand pulling off combo's are easy as hell with him picking up Berial off the ground was just crazy


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 10, 2007)

i see


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

Wait wait wait wait

DMC4 is already out?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 10, 2007)

Pein, wihch button is it to change styles for Dante? 

And this is a stupid question, but can Nero double-jump straightaway? xD


----------



## Amuro (Dec 10, 2007)

Ofcourse not XD 

The very lucky Pein obviously played a Demo. 

 i must admit i am looking forward to kicking Berials ass, nero's devil trigger looks mighty fun


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL, I should of thought he played a Demo.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 10, 2007)

Hagi said:


> Ofcourse not XD
> 
> The very lucky Pein obviously played a Demo.
> 
> i must admit i am looking forward to kicking Berials ass, nero's devil trigger looks mighty fun



i admit tearing up tht plant lady's anus


----------



## Pein (Dec 11, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Pein, wihch button is it to change styles for Dante?
> 
> And this is a stupid question, but can Nero double-jump straightaway? xD



R2 but the demo people said this could change and no he couldn't double jump Dante could though


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 11, 2007)

Wait wut? If it was R2 to change styles, then what was the button to change weapons? 

I'm really jealous, you got to play the game ;-;


----------



## Birkin (Dec 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if L'arc en Ciel has performed that song yet?

On a sidenote, what is the song that plays in  video? Scroll down and hit play. It's done after about 30 sec.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 11, 2007)

ANy Devil triggers?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 12, 2007)

I hope this game doesn't have long winded levels making you search for items and crap like that. I rather just have alot more demons to beat on.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 12, 2007)

a game where you just stand in one place and shoot stuff till your fingers bleed isnt tht better


----------



## Pein (Dec 13, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wait wut? If it was R2 to change styles, then what was the button to change weapons?
> 
> I'm really jealous, you got to play the game ;-;


meant L2  



FinalEnd said:


> ANy Devil triggers?


none that I know of 



Miracle said:


> I hope this game doesn't have long winded levels making you search for items and crap like that. I rather just have alot more demons to beat on.



the dmc games are basically fetch quests


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 18, 2007)

I have just watched what is the most epic trailer for DMC4 so far.

There are spoilers in it so be warned

you can DL it here


YOUTUBE LINK


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh my god, am interested 

How much spoilers are we talking about? And what kind? One that pretty much tells the story, or something? ;_____;


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 18, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh my god, am interested
> 
> How much spoilers are we talking about? And what kind? One that pretty much tells the story, or something? ;_____;



Something that plays a key role in what goes on that hasn't be revealed yet is in the trailer. We don't know why it's there or what it's for, just that it IS there. In fact, it is now the top candidate for what Dante demanded when he said, "return it to me and I'll let you go"

And I think we see the final boss.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 18, 2007)

Painkiller is going to get *SO* happy on this


----------



## anticute (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking forward towards it. Hopefully Dante and Nero won't kill each other. We fan girls suffered enough from the lost of Vergil. 

*inwardly laughing*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Fucking maximus win.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok grade SSS on style meter confirmed Smokin' Sick Style!!!


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

Style suited of me


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2007)

Dante said:


> Painkiller is going to get *SO* happy on this


I lol'd. 

That was really good... but I wonder why _it_ was broken in half


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 18, 2007)

6 letters
Y
A
M
A
T
O
!!!


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 18, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> 6 letters
> Y
> A
> M
> ...



*YAMATO!? WHERE!?*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2007)

I just saw the final trailer. Holy shit, so nero might be a reincarnation or somehow related to Vergil.

The end was awesome with Dante + Nero.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2007)

> Looking forward towards it. Hopefully Dante and Nero won't kill each other. We fan girls suffered enough from the lost of Vergil.
> 
> *inwardly laughing*


Well Dante won't die as this is set before 2. I am guessing Nero won't die also as they want to push his character I think.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, it would be a dream to have a DMC5 ONLY on PS3 with Dante, Nero and Vergil.
Vergil is not a bad guy at all...


----------



## Shepard (Dec 18, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> *YAMATO!? WHERE!?*



All around HERE


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 19, 2007)

Vergil lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wait, wut? xD


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-ish question regarding the video, don't click if you haven't seen it yet ^^_ 



This could be a little plausible, but -- the huuuuuge statue guy who we all think is the final boss, could it be Mundus? >__<';


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Mundus was my very first thought but I thought I was just imagining things.

Is that L'arc en Ciel song out yet?

Also, fucking noob Painkiller


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 19, 2007)

hm.......


----------



## Shepard (Dec 19, 2007)

I think it's pretty clear that the Db is Vergil's devil form, more proof is that it seems Yamato unifies and Nero DT's the first time when both of them enter in contact, it's screaming Vergil all around


----------



## Pein (Dec 19, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesn't care for Vergil he wasn't as fun as dante in dmc3 so wh do people like him?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 19, 2007)

Because Dante VS Vergil= Epic duel assured, besides, Vergil is an important factor in the DMC universe, eveytime he's been he's  added depth and fun to the game.


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow...after all that. It seems so obvious now. Vergil + Demon World (Mundus)= *Nero* Angelo. Dante fights NA. Nero Angelo dies...blah...blah...blah..some odd months later, Devil May Cry 4 begins (since its set before 2). 

I feel like an idiot for now understanding that. 

Trish and Lady look hawt. >.>


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care for Vergil he wasn't as fun as dante in dmc3 so wh do people like him?



I don't understand you, when I play I got to have some background to keep me motivated. This is background material, it's important if you  don't just look at the pretty pictures.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh snap.

I have a feeling Trish and Lady will die in this game.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Oh snap.
> 
> I have a feeling Trish and Lady will die in this game.



And why would you have a feeling like that? hmmmm


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Simply because neither are in DMC2.

Oh, and you're from L.A? Met any celebs?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Simply because neither are in DMC2.
> 
> Oh, and you're from L.A? Met any celebs?




I think thats a good thing they aren't tied to that piece of crap 

Tell me how spolierish is this "Final" trailer?  i've neglected to read most the posts since it's been released XD


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Well yes I agree fullheartedly, but the possibility is there.

Just watch the trailer and come back


----------



## Amuro (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm i'm still debating it but i probably will eventually.

I think Capcom should just retcon 2 and make it all a big dream with Dante waking up in his office and saying how undeniably shitty it was but that he'd hit Luciana 

The only small redeemable quality i think 2 had was his outfit


----------



## Birkin (Dec 19, 2007)

Maybe the reason he's mute in 2 is because of theirs deaths


----------



## Amuro (Dec 19, 2007)

Or maybe he's just so embarrassed to be in such a shitty game he can't muster up any words


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hagi said:


> The only small redeemable quality i think 2 had was his outfit


You forgot the Devil Trigger design. <3


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Simply because neither are in DMC2.
> 
> Oh, and you're from L.A? Met any celebs?



All the time saw Jack Nicklson last week....

Yeah i'm glad they were not in DMC2 as well, lets keep from saying that games name! ok people 

Now do you think Vegil will be an unlockable character?


----------



## Tri-Edge (Dec 19, 2007)

The soundtrack was apparently released yesterday.

Any words on a rip?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 19, 2007)

Just saw the trailer and man, this is game is going to be so FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 19, 2007)

Dante said:


> All around HERE



that filler guy phails, only vergil can use yamato


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2007)

it looked gay when they showed us Dante being worn out and then Nero goes to finish mundus off at the end of that trailer, i swear if it ends with Nero being stronger than Dante(lol yeah right ) im gonna write this game of as a failure


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> All the time saw Jack Nicklson last week....
> 
> Yeah i'm glad they were not in DMC2 as well, lets keep from saying that games name! ok people
> 
> Now do you think Vegil will be an unlockable character?



Why ban this guy? He better not be lying 

Also, coincidence that you're here Peter?


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2007)

yes, huge coincidence, now gimme pics of Lady


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> it looked gay when they showed us Dante being worn out and then Nero goes to finish mundus off at the end of that trailer, i swear if it ends with Nero being stronger than Dante(lol yeah right ) im gonna write this game of as a failure



 i saw that as well and if nero is stronger than dante i will be like wtf, i will have no choice but to call this game FAIL


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2007)

Nero stronger than Dante, what the hell xD

We don't even have a background on the guy, while Dante is the son of the freaking Devil.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2007)

on the other hand, Nero will have to go devil bringer and Dante was definitely not in DT mode


----------



## Pein (Dec 20, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I don't understand you, when I play I got to have some background to keep me motivated. This is background material, it's important if you  don't just look at the pretty pictures.



if a game has good gameplay and some nice graphics it can have a crap story line and still be fuckin epic like ninja gaiden


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 20, 2007)

Dante's new DT looks like a cross between DMC2's and DMC3's


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

sounds so cool cant wait


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2007)

That trailer was fucking 

EPIC


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

but wtf nero using YAMATO  wtf only vergil can weild something that awesome not to mention that even dante while using it in DMC 3 wasnt half as good as when vergil used that sword...........and those muthafuckers broke that sword


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

dante's DT looks epic


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> dante's DT looks epic



i know but it seems nero pwns dante though


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

stupid plot


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> stupid plot



tell about it, it seems that nero is gonna be some sort of vergil resurrection wtf, vergil cant die pathetical like what was shown in DMC 1


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

the fucktard broke the god damned Yamato, how the fuck did THAT happen?


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont know but it must have been something powerful to do that to yamato


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

nero probably dropped it down a cliff or shit, then somehow fell into that cliff and hit his razor sharp fathead on it


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

i guess but when he turned into a demon his aura was like nero angelo (vergil) so i dont know what that mean


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

nero is a wannabe, i had a feeling he would copy vergil and his shit from the first looked at him


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante's new DT looks like a cross between DMC2's and DMC3's



I swear the more images I see of this game the more I want it. That trailer looked epic too. This game is going to be awesome.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

Deidara456 said:


> I swear the more images I see of this game the more I want it. That trailer looked epic too. This game is going to be awesome.



 but nero being a cheap reap off of vergil= FAIL


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 20, 2007)

Dante said:


> All around HERE



WHY THE HELL DOES THAT BASTARD HAVE YAMATO!? AND HOW THE FUCK DID IT BREAK!?



Dante said:


> I think it's pretty clear that the Db is Vergil's devil form, more proof is that it seems Yamato unifies and Nero DT's the first time when both of them enter in contact, it's screaming Vergil all around



May not actually be Vergil which they better have in the Special Edition, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Mundus was my very first thought but I thought I was just imagining things.
> 
> Is that L'arc en Ciel song out yet?
> 
> Also, fucking noob Painkiller



_You are not worthy as my opponent..._


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

lol, people hating on Nero, meaning they're hating on Capcom.

I'll say it now, DMC can never dream of having a plot remotely as good as RE's plot. Plot in DMC is like a non-factor.

I find it hillarious that they CONSTANTLY said Nero and Vergil had _nothing_ to do with each other either.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> l
> I find it hillarious that they CONSTANTLY said Nero and Vergil had _nothing_ to do with each other either.




i know well i guess u cant trust capcom these days ever since making their games multi platform


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

fucking 360, not worthy of a PS masterpiece. Same with RE5 (although I personally enjoyed RE0-3 + CVX more )

Thank GOD for MGS4. Kojima puts Shakespeare to shame


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> fucking 360, not worthy of a PS masterpiece. Same with RE5 (although I personally enjoyed RE0-3 + CVX more )
> 
> Thank GOD for MGS4. Kojima puts Shakespeare to shame



i know what u mean hideo is a true G unlike some other capcom ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i know


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> lol, people hating on Nero, meaning they're hating on Capcom.
> 
> I'll say it now, DMC can never dream of having a plot remotely as good as RE's plot. Plot in DMC is like a non-factor.
> 
> I find it hillarious that they CONSTANTLY said Nero and Vergil had _nothing_ to do with each other either.



theyre waiting to reveal a fucking plot twist, a fucking mindfuck i tell ye


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

The first trailer shown, Nero said "Power, give me more power!"

I was like: Uh yeah... Vergil.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

i guess nero isnt going to survive this battle by the looks of this,oh well im not pissed its not like hes vergil


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

The TGS DMC4 trailer is on the EU playstation store, and the final DMC4 trailer is on the US store if anyones interested in watching it in 1080p goodness


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2007)

^  yeah i will check it out


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

NOt sure if anyone seen this yet



ps3 vs Xbox 360 comparison and to be honest there is no differences that I seen at all.. the video is in HD btw.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 21, 2007)

Birkin said:
			
		

> Why ban this guy?



POWER! CUZ I NEED MORE POWER!!!!




> He better not be lying



I am not...



			
				Roy Mustang said:
			
		

> theyre waiting to reveal a fucking plot twist, a fucking mindfuck i tell ye



Yeah I feel Orochimaru, will have something to do with this one...


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2007)

fucking shit, my visa card isn't here yet... I NEED TO PREORDER DMC4 ALREADY


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

Fucking wannabe Peter.

Oh, and were you lying FinalEnd?


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> fucking shit, my visa card isn't here yet... I NEED TO PREORDER DMC4 ALREADY



well i need the special edition one apparently u get ebony and ivory but knowing capcom they might screw me ova again


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL@ people saying Nero>Dante, do you all realise that at the point Nero "awakens" and the Dante part of the game is over, Dante has already given a good blow at that mostruosly giantic Sparda statue?

You can see Nero walking towards it at the end of the trailer, while the statue is getting up, without a horn already, who the hell do you think did that? Now I would want to see Nero doing that.

Fanboyism apart tough, Kobayashi said that he wanted Nero to be around Dante's lvl around the end of the game, so I wouldn't be surprised not mad either about it since he obviously has Vegil's power within him.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> LOL@ people saying Nero>Dante, do you all realise that at the point Nero "awakens" and the Dante part of the game is over, Dante has already given a good blow at that mostruosly giantic Sparda statue?
> 
> You can see Nero walking towards it at the end of the trailer, while the statue is getting up, without a horn already, who the hell do you think did that? Now I would want to see Nero doing that.
> 
> Fanboyism apart tough, Kobayashi said that he wanted Nero to be around Dante's lvl around the end of the game, so I wouldn't be surprised not mad either about it since he obviously has Vegil's power within him.



i saw that part which ur talking about that big statue getting up without a horn but thats still doesnt change the fact that nero is a cheap reap off of vergil and how can a complete n00b become dante's lvl wtf even with vergils power.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> LOL@ people saying Nero>Dante, do you all realise that at the point Nero "awakens" and the Dante part of the game is over, Dante has already given a good blow at that mostruosly giantic Sparda statue?
> 
> You can see Nero walking towards it at the end of the trailer, while the statue is getting up, without a horn already, who the hell do you think did that? Now I would want to see Nero doing that.
> 
> Fanboyism apart tough, Kobayashi said that he wanted Nero to be around Dante's lvl around the end of the game, so I wouldn't be surprised not mad either about it since he obviously has Vegil's power within him.



Dnate is probably too lazy to finish it off, thats why he has servents like Nero to do it for him.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Dnate is probably too lazy to finish it off, thats why he has servents like Nero to do it for him.



 + rep for u mustang, yeah i guess he needs to let fodder finish the job


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> stupid plot



WHAT WAS THAT!?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 21, 2007)

vault023 said:


> + rep for u mustang, yeah i guess he needs to let fodder finish the job


yes


Blaze of Glory said:


> WHAT WAS THAT!?


stupid plot because nero is main character


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WHAT WAS THAT!?



 what mustang said its all because of that fodder u like to call nero who is screwing up the plot, and dont make me start again him yelling need more power  and mostly about him weilding YAMATO wtf <====== thats the one which trully deserve a WHAT WAS THAT


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> yes
> 
> stupid plot because nero is main character



So what!?

What is up with you vergil fans? 

Who cares that he's wielding Yamato! 

@ vault023

How is he fodder?

For all you know he might become the new character of the series

What so the games shit because party boy Dante ain't the main character no more?


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

everything about him is fodder, he broke YAMATO, he is a fake reap off of the twins and there is no way that amount of fail can become the main character in other games to come and also capcom initially made him the only playable character but they decided to change and put the win of dante bacause nero was going to fail so hard


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

vault023 said:


> everything about him is fodder, he broke YAMATO, he is a fake reap off of the twins and there is no way that amount of fail can become the main character in other games to come and also capcom initially made him the only playable character but they decided to change and put the win of dante bacause nero was going to fail so hard


Yamato was broken before, when Nero gets closer it unifies again, and Dante was supposed to be playable since the beginning but Capcom wanted to hype Nero first.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

Dante said:


> Yamato was broken before, when Nero gets closer it unifies again, and Dante was supposed to be playable since the beginning but Capcom wanted to hype Nero first.



so basically what ur trying to say is that nero is on ur lvl dante it seems like it


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

No, what I'm saying is that there's no reason to be hating on Nero AT ALL, specially since we don't know almost anything about him.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2007)

ok i guess i will give him the benefit of the doubt but i think there are going to screw  with the plot with this whole nero crap


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 21, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So what!?
> 
> What is up with you vergil fans?
> 
> ...


vergil better be in this 


Dante said:


> Yamato was broken before, when Nero gets closer it unifies again, and Dante was supposed to be playable since the beginning but Capcom wanted to hype Nero first.





Dante said:


> No, what I'm saying is that there's no reason to be hating on Nero AT ALL, specially since we don't know almost anything about him.


i guess ill give Nero a shot


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 21, 2007)

You know...Nero won't EVER be
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> NOt sure if anyone seen this yet
> 
> 
> 
> ps3 vs Xbox 360 comparison and to be honest there is no differences that I seen at all.. the video is in HD btw.



oh there's a difference

it's just really fucking difficult to notice.  Basically, the backgrounds on the PS3 are "softer" but that's basically it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2007)

THE only difference is that PS3 version has faster loading time.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

supossedly, and I say *supposedly* there's not going to be a HD install for the 360, since there are a fair ammount of people wich owns the Core ver. and that would be somehow unfair to them, I think it's dumb but still seems to be the case


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Capcom had a demo session for Japanese press earlier this week where the game's producer confirmed that the PS3 version will have quicker load times due to the ability to install to the hard disk. However, the producer also said that the load times aren't bad in the 360 version.

Aside from that, the producer said the only difference between the two games should be subtle differences associated with the peculiarities of how the systems output visuals. You might notice some slight color variations. There are no differences in models and textures, though.

Here's the link:

Same picture drawn on tablet

To note the install for the ps3 one takes roughly 40 mins. Also streaming data from a DVD is much faster than the blu ray thats in the ps3. Probably the reason why capcom made an option for HD install.

we will see what happens when reviews come along.

so it comes down to people who own multiplat which one will they get?

Achievements and in game chat with, 360 version  ( and rumble if you do not have a dual shock3, which alot of people do not)


@dante

I said they could have an "option" to do so if people have a harddrive.. Options are not bad and Obilvion the GOTY edition has an HD install option as well.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @dante
> 
> I said they could have an "option" to do so if people have a harddrive.. Options are not bad and Obilvion the GOTY edition has an HD install option as well.


Yeah, I know, and I agree.

Btw, the 30-40 min install comes with a backstory feature wich seems to be an overlook to the previous games, it might be useful to new players since it fleshes the established character's backgrounds


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jesus...30-40 minute install?

How much memory is it dumping onto the HDD? Like...20 GB's or something?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2007)

Gamers are too impatient these days. :/ Load times let you rest your fingers for a few seconds anyway. 

The difference that matters to me is the control scheme. I would never play DMC without a Sony controller. I was saying this before 1UP tested it, and they just co-signed the issue for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2007)

1 up, shane.. o boy a trusty goof there.. Seriously I do not believe a word that guy says.. Its IGN and gameinformer for me. 

also I think the analog placement of the 360 controller would be much better  but we will soon find out wont we? I mean no one can say it will "suck" on a 360 controller until they tried it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Game is going to be awesome on both, who cares? Getting it for both too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2007)

lol thats alot of money to through around  but ya capcom always delivers.. well they are a great company so I never doubt them much.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 1 up, shane.. o boy a trusty goof there.. Seriously I do not believe a word that guy says.. Its IGN and gameinformer for me.
> 
> also I think the analog placement of the 360 controller would be much better  but we will soon find out wont we? I mean no one can say it will "suck" on a 360 controller until they tried it.



I didn't know 1UP were biased to Sony. Then again I don't know much about these people in general, but like I said I'm basically (stubborn &) unwilling to get used to another controller for the game. It's a non-issue for me anyway, since I don't have a 360 and probably won't get one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't really feel like getting DMC on the 360. I can't imagine that controller working well for it anyway. I'm used to the traditional PS controller for the games so oing back to my roots works well. Besides, if I'm playing the next game in the line-up I'd rather do it in style. 

A bit disappointed that the install is that long but that's what happens. However after figuring out that they show a timeline of the previous games interests me. That's something I'm excited to see. Well worth it.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 22, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Don't really feel like getting DMC on the 360. I can't imagine that controller working well for it anyway. I'm used to the traditional PS controller for the games so oing back to my roots works well. Besides, if I'm playing the next game in the line-up I'd rather do it in style.
> 
> A bit disappointed that the install is that long but that's what happens. However after figuring out that they show a timeline of the previous games interests me. That's something I'm excited to see. Well worth it.



Hmm...Being a loyal microsoft fan, I am not a fan of the ps3. Its not that I have never owned any of sony's devices, becuase that is absurd, but I did not really grasp anything when playing it that made me want to put down my 360 controlled. Therefore, I have high hopes for the 360 version even though I had the original DMC for ps2.

What engine is the game going to run on?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2007)

^ The engine is supposed to be a improved verision of the Dead rising and Lost planet engine. I seen some links over at neogaf explaining this, I will have to find them.

plus what it boils down two is that both consoles get to have a great enjoyment of one of capcoms great series.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ The engine is supposed to be a improved verision of the Dead rising and Lost planet engine. I seen some links over at neogaf explaining this, I will have to find them.
> *
> plus what it boils down two is that both consoles get to have a great enjoyment of one of capcoms great series*.



This is a sentence i agree with 100%


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 22, 2007)

Dante said:


> Yeah, I know, and I agree.
> 
> Btw, the 30-40 min install comes with a backstory feature wich seems to be an overlook to the previous games, it might be useful to new players since it fleshes the established character's backgrounds



WTF...................... I dont have a PS3, so you mean to tell me we have to install the game just like if it was on a computer?!!!!!! How many GB is DMC4 or whats the most memory a PS3 game can take up?



			
				Birkin said:
			
		

> Oh, and were you lying FinalEnd?



Nope really saw him.... And I saw that girl from the pussy cat dolls Nichole something.... forgot her last name


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 22, 2007)

According to , the install really only takes 20-30 minutes. Then again it's Gamespot talking about DMC so take it as you will


----------



## Pein (Dec 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 1 up, shane.. o boy a trusty goof there.. Seriously I do not believe a word that guy says.. Its IGN and gameinformer for me.
> 
> also I think the analog placement of the 360 controller would be much better  but we will soon find out wont we? I mean no one can say it will "suck" on a 360 controller until they tried it.


don't be dissing the mangod 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ The engine is supposed to be a improved verision of the Dead rising and Lost planet engine. I seen some links over at neogaf explaining this, I will have to find them.
> 
> plus what it boils down two is that both consoles get to have a great enjoyment of one of capcoms great series.


yeah it's the mt framework engine its capcoms next gen engine also being used for resident evil 5 


Royal_Devil1 said:


> According to , the install really only takes 20-30 minutes. Then again it's Gamespot talking about DMC so take it as you will


I don't mind the install wait did it for sigma and it helped a lot and microsoft encourages devs not too use the hd so it probably won't use it


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

after all that, now we just have to wait for the actually game but me personally i dont mind waiting only 30 minutes bacuse i have been waiting since finishing DMC 3 . that game is gonna be sweet but im still optimistic about nero though


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> Nope really saw him.... And I saw that girl from the pussy cat dolls Nichole something.... forgot her last name



You haven't accidently seen this woman have you? 

Also, I got a PS3 the other day and this will be slightly off topic but what do you have to do to install a game? I assume this works with every game out, so how do you do it? I haven't really tried though. And can you choose between HD and not HD? What is this? XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Also, I got a PS3 the other day and this will be slightly off topic but what do you have to do to install a game? I assume this works with every game out, so how do you do it? I haven't really tried though. And can you choose between HD and not HD? What is this? XD



Some games holster a install option, which improves loading.

Some games mandate this when you instantly start up the game, if I also recall.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> You haven't accidently seen this woman have you?
> 
> Also, I got a PS3 the other day and this will be slightly off topic but what do you have to do to install a game? I assume this works with every game out, so how do you do it? I haven't really tried though. And can you choose between HD and not HD? What is this? XD



 sorry doesnt ring a bell  and about the installation apparently u had to do that to ninja gaiden sigma aswell


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

never played Sigma  And I'm not playing the PS3 until my HDMI cable comes along.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

well i hope its before DMC 4 comes out because me personally i dont want to be left behind


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> never played Sigma  And I'm not playing the PS3 until my HDMI cable comes along.



Excuse me for being the technologically retarded munchkin that I am, but what do you need HDMI for?

I've heard people talk about that with the triple and I've assumed it's for video players or something.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Excuse me for being the technologically retarded munchkin that I am, but what do you need HDMI for?
> 
> I've heard people talk about that with the triple and I've assumed it's for video players or something.



The High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) is a licensable audio/video connector interface for transmitting uncompressed, digital streams. HDMI connects DRM-enforcing digital audio/video sources, such as a set-top box, a HD DVD Disc player, a Blu-ray Disc player, a Personal Computer, a video game console or an AV receiver, to a compatible digital audio device and/or video monitor such as a digital television (DTV).

It represents the DRM alternative to consumer analog standards such as RF (coaxial cable), composite video, S-Video, SCART, component video and VGA, and digital standards such as DVI (DVI-D and DVI-I).

FOR MORE INFO GO TO WIKIPEDIA


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Excuse me for being the technologically retarded munchkin that I am, but what do you need HDMI for?
> 
> I've heard people talk about that with the triple and I've assumed it's for video players or something.



Basically HDMI allows PS3 users to use 1080p and all settings to its fullest. Vault went into really technical stuff.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Basically HDMI allows PS3 users to use 1080p and all settings to its fullest. Vault went into really technical stuff.



lol i could have said that birkin but what u said works as well


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 22, 2007)

finally trailer is aw3some, cant wait for it to be on the shelves


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

ya, im rushing in at 5 AM to get collector's edition


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Wtf I see anime Dante. Fail. 

I'm gonna have to pre-order from GS, as Europe is slow as fuck.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

youre forgetting the fact of DMC anime > naruto anime and no good fanart of dante on DA


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Good point. Well, anything > Naruto, both manga and anime.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

ya...........


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Other than that, it has amazing animation, considering MADHOUSE did it, same as Death Note.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

dante's name was once written in the death note, nero died


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Good point. Well, anything > Naruto, both manga and anime.



well i have to agree wit u on that and i agree so much i will +rep u


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Wtf I see anime Dante. Fail.
> 
> I'm gonna have to pre-order from GS, as Europe is slow as fuck.



I thought the anime was awesome, Especially the last episode, although I would of rather had more fun villains etc


----------



## Shepard (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Wtf I see anime Dante. Fail.
> 
> I'm gonna have to pre-order from GS, as Europe is slow as fuck.


I'm thinking about it too, it would be like 58 eruos in total, but I don't know if it's worth it because there are some rumors of the EU edition being released on february 15, if that's true having account the shipping time I'd rather buy a copy in the store for 10 euros more.

Talking about it, anyone imported at GS already sometime? it says international shipping time in 3-5 days, is that true? and what's the delivering method, the post man delivers it to you or do you have to go get it to the post office?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Dante said:


> I'm thinking about it too, it would be like 58 eruos in total, but I don't know if it's worth it because there are some rumors of the EU edition being released on february 15, if that's true having account the shipping time I'd rather buy a copy in the store for 10 euros more.
> 
> Talking about it, anyone imported at GS already sometime? it says international shipping time in 3-5 days, is that true? and what's the delivering method, the post man delivers it to you or do you have to go get it to the post office?



EU release is February 28. I'd rather have it a month earlier than friends, then brag about beating it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

Birkin said:


> EU release is February 28. I'd rather have it a month earlier than friends, then brag about beating it



One does not beat DMC. DMC beats you, but then it lets you win out of sympathy because THE FLAMES IN UR EYES CAUSE UR BLUFF or whatever the fuck the lyrics are.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 22, 2007)

I guess it's officially importing then


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I thought the anime was awesome, Especially the last episode, although I would of rather had more fun villains etc



the last episode was FAIL, the final boss got given a swing of rebellion and two shots that was it im like wtf


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 22, 2007)

vault023 said:


> the last episode was FAIL, the final boss got given a swing of rebellion and two shots that was it im like wtf



Yeah Dante doesn't need to do much, he's that much win


----------



## Shepard (Dec 22, 2007)

A pair of Jiucy things courtesy of the IGN DMC boards

First: Nero's Devil trigger (Or it's equivalent) very bad quality and offscreen, credit goes to Raz-Ma-Taz1 for posting and to DwarfKicker for finding it.

LINK​
And now feast you eyes, congratulations to the awesome Broly2012 for all his great DMC combo vids, here's the last one:

VIDEO​


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

Dante said:


> A pair of Jiucy things courtesy of the IGN DMC boards
> 
> First: Nero's Devil trigger (Or it's equivalent) very bad quality and offscreen, credit goes to Raz-Ma-Taz1 for posting and to DwarfKicker for finding it.
> 
> ...



good looking out dante


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

i thought i was good but these dudes in the video you posted there are crazy u know man PURE WIN


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> One does not beat DMC. DMC beats you, but then it lets you win out of sympathy because THE *FLINCH* IN UR EYES CAUSE UR BLUFF or whatever the fuck the lyrics are.



Fixed.

And the anime was an insult to DMC fans with its 3 second battles and that damn loli.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

Dante i have to admit i admire how much love u have for ur thread but i have to say its made of WIN, im gonna be here until that game is released......i love this thread to death


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

Dante said:


> A pair of Jiucy things courtesy of the IGN DMC boards
> 
> First: Nero's Devil trigger (Or it's equivalent) very bad quality and offscreen, credit goes to Raz-Ma-Taz1 for posting and to DwarfKicker for finding it.
> 
> ...



Damn those are some nice combos..I'll never be able to do that lol.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 23, 2007)

Go to 

and check Nero's DT.
Definitely Nero Angelo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

TT_111(MU)

DMC4 
Achievement list for 360.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 23, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> Go to
> 
> and check Nero's DT.
> Definitely Nero Angelo



Well, if there was ever shadow of doubt after the last trailer, it should be dissipated by now, Vergil in Nero 100% confirmed, heck you can even see Corrupt Vergil's lines on his face


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 23, 2007)

I cant wait to see the abilities of Nero's D.T, they better make a gameplay vid of it soon.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> I cant wait to see the abilities of Nero's D.T, they better make a gameplay vid of it soon.



i know but now im starting to like nero because i saw the pic of his DT on the website and it was sweet :


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 23, 2007)

So...technically speaking...Vergil IS in the game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2007)

Vergil fetishist said:


> So...technically speaking...Vergil IS in the game?



Yes, technically speaking.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 23, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Yeah Dante doesn't need to do much, he's that much win



He won so much he actually killed the anime, I waited till the last episode for some epic fight, never happened. Anyway I wanted to ask, Is the game zoned?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 23, 2007)

spectaa said:


> He won so much he actually killed the anime, I waited till the last episode for some epic fight, never happened. Anyway I wanted to ask, Is the game zoned?



What do you exactly mean with zoned ?? Like Region Locked ??
PS3 = Region Free
XBox360 = Don't know about this one


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 23, 2007)

vault023 said:


> i know but now im starting to like nero because i saw the pic of his DT on the website and it was sweet :



indeed     .


----------



## Auron (Dec 23, 2007)

Dante said:


> A pair of Jiucy things courtesy of the IGN DMC boards
> 
> First: Nero's Devil trigger (Or it's equivalent) very bad quality and offscreen, credit goes to Raz-Ma-Taz1 for posting and to DwarfKicker for finding it.
> 
> ...



Always liked DMC3 combo vids just for the insane skill it takes to pull them off...hopefully DMC4 makes the same things possible.  And is there really only 2 difficulties in DMC4? That would kinda suck imo...DMD mode was one of the best things about 1 and 3.  If there's only a normal/hard it would be a big letdown because the jump from hard to DMD was huge to say the least.  And I doubt they'd go from a normal difficulty straight to DMD-type if there's only 2 .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> What do you exactly mean with zoned ?? Like Region Locked ??
> PS3 = Region Free
> XBox360 = Don't know about this one



it depends on the publisher

some are region locked, some are completely region free. some are only region free for two regions.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 23, 2007)

Auron said:


> Always liked DMC3 combo vids just for the insane skill it takes to pull them off...hopefully DMC4 makes the same things possible.  *And is there really only 2 difficulties in DMC4? That would kinda suck imo...DMD mode was one of the best things about 1 and 3.  If there's only a normal/hard it would be a big letdown because the jump from hard to DMD was huge to say the least.  And I doubt they'd go from a normal difficulty straight to DMD-type if there's only 2* .


Actually, DMC4 will have every dificulty up to DMD and the a new one above, it was described as Crazy Hard (not the actual name) by Kobayashi-san, don't take my word tough it seems it's still just a rumor


----------



## Auron (Dec 23, 2007)

Dante said:


> Actually, DMC4 will have every dificulty up to DMD and the a new one above, it was described as Crazy Hard (not the actual name) by Kobayashi-san, don't take my word tough it seems it's still just a rumor



Good to know...I read some things about there just being normal mode and devil hunter mode, thought that referred to there being 2 difficulties.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

Aye, I have to say I love this thread as well. It sort of reminds me of my REC thread


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 24, 2007)

wonder what NERO's D.T is capable of?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

Whitewolf said:


> wonder what NERO's D.T is capable of?



I hope it flies.


----------



## Pein (Dec 24, 2007)

vault023 said:


> the last episode was FAIL, the final boss got given a swing of rebellion and two shots that was it im like wtf



The whole series was garbage the biggest disappointment of 07 for me


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 24, 2007)

i don't think thats going to happen.Only used to dante flying


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> The whole series was garbage the biggest disappointment of 07 for me



i agree the anime was a waste of my time. i'd be better off watching cutscenes from dmc 3.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

if nero's D.T was flying, it would be a big ass advantege for fighting the final boss


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 24, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> if nero's D.T was flying, it would be a big ass advantege for fighting the final boss



hmm...it could work but still. I think it'll make the final boss a little too easy to beat.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

indeed, well the D.T should atleast be able to go at speed of light or something then


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it depends on the publisher
> 
> some are region locked, some are completely region free. some are only region free for two regions.



Oh like that, didn't know it at first. I thought it was random lol....
Thx for enlighten me.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 24, 2007)

how many hours is the game supposed to take?


----------



## Pein (Dec 24, 2007)

Whitewolf said:


> how many hours is the game supposed to take?



when its out I'll tell you


----------



## Shepard (Dec 24, 2007)

It's supposed to take around 15 hours without orb farming etc...the longest one of the series and it's comfirmed to have at least 22 missions


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

got cash for christmas, it's pre-order time


----------



## Shepard (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you finally going to pre-order it at GameStop?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm gonna do it in a day or two.

Have you done it already?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

wait, is it easier to pre-order in N.A. then to wait for the stores?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

We both live in Europe so don't take our word for it 

However, the deal here is that pre-orders get sent out a day or two ahead of release time so you get it either a day before or the same day as the release date.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm preordering it in a few days too, but I'm still tryng to get some more info on it I've imported from Play-Asia before but I don't exactly know how GS works.

@Roy: Importing it costs around 58 euros including shipping, buying it in the store costs around 70 besides importing it we would get it around February 10-11 and in Europe, the game hits the stores the 28th so if there's not any problem it would be a good deal indded since the only chage are the subtitles


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

It's the same thing as Play-Asia, or so I believe. You basically register, order using credit card and wait.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

Birkin said:


> We both live in Europe so don't take our word for it
> 
> However, the deal here is that pre-orders get sent out a day or two ahead of release time so you get it either a day before or the same day as the release date.





Dante said:


> I'm preordering it in a few days too, but I'm still tryng to get some more info on it I've imported from Play-Asia before but I don't exactly know how GS works.
> 
> @Roy: Importing it costs around 58 euros including shipping, buying it in the store costs around 70 besides importing it we would get it around February 10-11 and in Europe, the game hits the stores the 28th so if there's not any problem it would be a good deal indded since the only chage are the subtitles



well here it says it would ship at the 5th and its suppost to be released on the 8th here, so should i do it?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 24, 2007)

Birkin said:


> It's the same thing as Play-Asia, or so I believe. You basically register, order using credit card and wait.


Yeah, but what I wanna know is if the postman actually delivers it to your house or if you have to go get in to the post office 



Roy Mustang said:


> well here it says it would ship at the 5th and its suppost to be released on the 8th here, so should i do it?


Well if you don't mind the english subtitles (I assume you don't) and you trust internet transactions, it's the fastest way to get it 

and oh, Marry Christmas all


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

no, i dont care bout subtitles


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

Is the post office far away from where you live? As for me, I only have to walk a couple hundred meters downhill and I'm there 

Yeah, Merry Christmas to you all. Got anything nice?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2007)

well me im jus going to wait for the freaking game, but im gonna be all alone when ppl are playing it since nearly everyone is pre ordering


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

not that far

and its not christmas where i am yet 

edit: if i preorder, ill be playing b4 dante and birkin


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Is the post office far away from where you live? As for me, I only have to walk a couple hundred meters downhill and I'm there
> 
> Yeah, Merry Christmas to you all. Got anything nice?



merry christmas to u to birkin, well for me its 00:29 in the morning so christmas jus started 30 minutes ago but well if i get anything awesome i will keep u posted


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm gonna specialize in this game. Going for the hardest possible setting right off the bat.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Is the post office far away from where you live? As for me, I only have to walk a couple hundred meters downhill and I'm there
> 
> Yeah, Merry Christmas to you all. Got anything nice?



what did u get


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'm gonna specialize in this game. Going for the hardest possible setting right off the bat.



me too i have waited for that game for freaking too long im gonna make sure im as great as the ppl in the video dante posted b4


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> dead on first scarecrow



It's probably normal though or has anything been stated otherwise? I assume DMD and above is unlockable?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't really have any "good" wishes this year so I basically just wished for some movies I liked and stuff. Depending on releases on next years games (especially the ones I and others have waited several years for like MGS4) I might have a pretty solid christmas list.

I'm just glad DMC4 is released so early so they don't all come crashing (DMC, MGS, RE5)


----------



## Auron (Dec 24, 2007)

I always play a game tru on normal to get used to the controls...after that I go on the hardest possible setting.  I never play the one in the middle unless its required for unlocking something else


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 24, 2007)

he got me


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

What's up with you two? XD I've seen several threads with the same thing?

And sorry for going off-topic Dante :/

Hey does anyone know if both versions go up to 1080p?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2007)

Devil May Cry 4 Xbox360 Bundle 





Comes with the game, HDMI 20GB 360 w/a wireless controller, media remote, and HD cables.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2007)

Haha, if Sakaguchi can't have a successful sale of the 360 in Japan even with systems bundled with his games, I doubt this one will change jack shit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Devil May Cry 4 Xbox360 Bundle
> 
> Comes with the game, HDMI 20GB 360 w/a wireless controller, media remote, and HD cables.



Though it apparently lacks the bonus disk, which doesn't make sense since 360 users are more likely to have not played DMC before than PS users.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 25, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Though it apparently lacks the bonus disk, which doesn't make sense since 360 users are more likely to have not played DMC before than PS users.


Mmm...but I guess in Japan everyone used to have a PS2, even the ones that own a 360 nowdays, so it makes slightly more sense.

The bonus disc should come if there's a NA/Europe bundle though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 25, 2007)

ROFL. 360 DMC4 bundle. Those guys just won't stop will they. No bonus disk either....meh

The game's getting closer to coming out. I'm excited. I've seen enough as it is already for it to be great. Before I get it I'll be playing DMC3: SE over again. Need to sharpen up.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 25, 2007)

well since pek isnt being such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anymore, i anctually post here


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Devil May Cry 4 Xbox360 Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thts fucking sweet! 
PLUS X-BOX FUCKING LIVE? ARE YOU SHITTING ME!?
holy crap im getting it for sure


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 25, 2007)

The biggest adjustment will be style switching. With the way I handled the controller back in DMC3 I'll have to make a few changes so as not accidentally switch styles though if RG is as powerful as it was in 3 then that's pretty much all I need.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> well since pek isnt being such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anymore, i anctually post here
> 
> thts fucking sweet!
> PLUS X-BOX FUCKING LIVE? ARE YOU SHITTING ME!?
> holy crap im getting it for sure



what about xbox live?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what about xbox live?



well i have to asume DMC4 is on x-box live since it sais on the cover, unless im wrong and its just like a demo in the bundle, and anything with x-box live takes the game to a new lvl


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> well i have to asume DMC4 is on x-box live since it sais on the cover, unless im wrong and its just like a demo in the bundle, and anything with x-box live takes the game to a new lvl



... every game has the xbox live thing on it, even those without online I think

the xbox live refers to the achievements


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ... every game has the xbox live thing on it, even those without online I think
> 
> the xbox live refers to the achievements



naw, you dont need the xbox live for achievement, that is already on your xbox 360 as soon as you play the game with your acount on it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> naw, you dont need the xbox live for achievement, that is already on your xbox 360 as soon as you play the game with your acount on it



The point of the achievements are for bragging rights online.

Hell the xbox live part might not even be about the game


proof, as far as I know spiderman 3 does not have a online mode

it still has the xbox live symbol



Still, is online gameplay even announced? wouldn't make sense to have online on the box and not announce it.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 25, 2007)

nah, on the counts my friends i have on console it shows their gamerscard and score, and they dont have live on them

and ya, its probably not on the game, they would have told us bout now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> nah, on the counts my friends i have on console it shows their gamerscard and score, and they dont have live on them
> 
> and ya, its probably not on the game, they would have told us bout now



I am 100% sure xbox live symbols are for games that have actual online and xbox live functions like achievements. I remember the games with no achievements nor online having no xbox live logo


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am 100% sure xbox live symbols are for games that have actual online and xbox live functions like achievements. I remember the games with no achievements nor online having no xbox live logo



Well i played other non-xbox live games and they have it on, i played them even before i installed and payed for x-box live and they still had achievements.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 25, 2007)

okay, althought i would like to see DMC4 online, i wonder what'll be in it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> 360 can't do 1080p it can only upscale to 1080p -.-



Still more than what the PS3 can manage at the moment


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

PS3 also has 1080p games. Skate and Ratchet & Clank comes to mind.

However, if this turns out to be true, I'll hate on the Portbox 360 even more


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

congratz ps3 you managed 5 games at 1080p max while 360 always handles 1080i minimum

true HD machine I see 

I hope that the american 360 version works on my 360


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 25, 2007)

lol xbots

can't wait for my superior ps3 version of this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

First see before I believe. look at AC, that was a PS3 exclusive too at first and the 360 still got the superior version.

anyway, il probably get the best version since it doesn't matter

though achievements always lure


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

PS3 has the familiar controls which stomps achievments anyday


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

familiar controls? oh the outdated joysticks?

any news on the demo?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

Are you saying the Portbox controler is better for DMC4?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> familiar controls? oh the outdated joysticks?
> 
> any news on the demo?


Maybe the PS3 will get the Trophies/Awards for the game as well.

And the controls ain't outdated 

The demo is scheluded to be released soon in January so I think the next week will be out


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

my left thumb will be at a easier position, triggers are better, joysticks are indented so your thumbs are placed better. for the rest there is no difference

yes I would call that better than the sixaxis

birkin could you kindly stop the retarded insults to the 360 before I report you?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

Overall controler yes, but not when it comes to DMC, where as 3 games had almost the same controls.

Portbox insulting? Ok, I'll stop, but it's the truth.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Overall controler yes, but not when it comes to DMC, where as 3 games had almost the same controls.
> 
> Portbox insulting? Ok, I'll stop, but it's the truth.



so a better controller with the same controlling setup = worse than playing it with a worse controller? 

That obviously makes sense 


I await the demo


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

It makes sense to a loyal DMC players  not porters


----------



## Shepard (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my left thumb will be at a easier position, triggers are better, joysticks are indented so your thumbs are placed better. for the rest there is no difference
> 
> yes I would call that better than the sixaxis
> 
> birkin could you kindly stop the retarded insults to the 360 before I report you?



Veterans will feel more comfortable playing with the sony controller, that's all.

Besides, you are flamebaiting too and you know it so you two please just stop, I don't want it to become a system war.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 25, 2007)

Well Portbox is also an opinion with proof like DMC4 and RE5.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Well Portbox is also an opinion with proof like DMC4 and RE5.



I am just going to ignore you.

You are just childish .


I hope that DMC4 will be as good as the first game


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 25, 2007)

I wouldn't argue with Vegitto. No matter what you ay that kid will continue to believe his opinons and twist comments around to suit his side. It's useless. It's better to get on with the topic. There's no use to argue with anyone about this game. 

I'm satisfied from what I know about the game, it's enough for me. The same happened with DMC3 when that was about to be released. Alot of information overload decreases the quality at times. I'm glad that we've received just enough.

Also new info, got it from neogaf


> Devil May Cry 4 (PS3)
> * HDD install is 4900MB.
> * Save files are 3392KB.
> * Some variety of PSN support.
> * 5.1 LPCM audio.


Seems the 360 version doesn't have 5.1 LPCM audio or the HDD install. Sure it's alot of space but for zero load time I'm doing it. 

And back of the Japanese box


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 26, 2007)

*Devil may cry 4 opening cut scene*


----------



## spectaa (Dec 26, 2007)

Birkin said:


> It makes sense to a loyal DMC players  not porters



The thing I fear on the 360 are the triggers, they are good for shooters and racing games, but for a fighter with some button mashing, it suxx balls. There is the D-PAd too but that's off topic. I don't have a PS3 anyway so...


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 26, 2007)

X-bots never cease to amuse me.
Your version can be superior only for the RED RINGS OF DEATH.
Canon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2007)

My opinion about the opening


lip syncing ever heard of it?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 26, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> *Devil may cry 4 opening cut scene*



Lame, I was waiting so long for Dante to crash their party.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 27, 2007)

Storywise, there's something that I can't easily understand.

DMC3-Vergil is a bad guy, not THE bad guy, 'cause that's the role of Arkham.
In the end...

that's not the end of a f**kin' bastard.

Then on DMC1-some years later...



Now, it's hard for me to think that Vergil is coming back to be a villain.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 27, 2007)

Birkin said:


> You haven't accidently seen this woman have you?



No i have not seen that woman sorry.... Why do you ask though



> My opinion about the opening
> 
> 
> lip syncing ever heard of it?



And heres mine......

A little soft for devil may cry dont you think?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 27, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> Storywise, there's something that I can't easily understand.
> 
> DMC3-Vergil is a bad guy, not THE bad guy, 'cause that's the role of Arkham.
> In the end...
> ...



Actually, Vergil was never a bad guy. His way to get more power was only not right, but his goal was just to protect the ones he loved. (Prior to DMC3, Dante and Vergil's mother was killed by demons. Both wanted to do something about it, but because they both had different opinions they split up. Vergil went to seek for power and Dante just wanted to get rid of all evil and demons.)
Have you seen the secret ending of DMC3 ?? If not, it shows Vergil falling into the lowest depths of Hell. Then he sees three glowing red orbs in the sky (Symbol of Mundus), Vergil says: "It'll be fun to fight with the Prince of Darkness. If my father did it, I should be able to do it too!" And he charges at Mundus.
Since he was severely weakened after the battle with Dante, he got beaten by Mundus and eventually became his corrupted slave: Nelo Angelo.

Who said that Vergil is coming back in DMC4 as a villain ?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> My opinion about the opening
> 
> 
> lip syncing ever heard of it?



That was the uploader's fault

synced version


----------



## Soljah (Dec 27, 2007)

Vergil is what you call the anti-hero.  Typically not on anyone side kinda like Seshomaru from inuyasha.  But i will sayworse comes to worse he'll alwayz have Dante's back cause he does care for him and vice versa.  I think Dante wants Vergil to be back too.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 27, 2007)

That's exactly what I am thinking.
Vergil shall return finally as Vergil and not as a devil arm.
Can you imagine Dante speaking with Nero's arm:
"Hey bro, how ya been in Hell? Does Satan make good pizza?"


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> No i have not seen that woman sorry.... Why do you ask though



It's my dream to see/meet her


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

Birkin said:


> It's my dream to see/meet her



lol spam 

on topic: what do you think is more better, damage wise, gilgamesh or lucifer?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 27, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol spam
> 
> on topic: what do you think is more better, damage wise, gilgamesh or lucifer?



Well the gauntlet weapon has always had the most powerful attacks behind it in DMC. less so in 3 to make more balance due to their speed. Looks like Gilgamesh has a charging system for making attacks stronger. I'll say Gilgamesh for now.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 27, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> Storywise, there's something that I can't easily understand.
> 
> DMC3-Vergil is a bad guy, not THE bad guy, 'cause that's the role of Arkham.
> In the end...
> ...



The only thing that matters is if he actually comes back, and not be stuck in the arm of a Dante rip-off.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well the gauntlet weapon has always had the most powerful attacks behind it in DMC. less so in 3 to make more balance due to their speed. Looks like Gilgamesh has a charging system for making attacks stronger. I'll say Gilgamesh for now.



Yes, but i wouldnt underestimate lucifer, it might be able to do some decent damage if there is an attack that hasnt been shown.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 27, 2007)

*DMC 4 opening great quality*
Link

*One of the cut-scenes*
Link


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 27, 2007)

About the opening...
1- Fortuna is always dwelled by the scarecrows?
2- I hate Kyrie, no way, I'd kill her before she's kidnapped by Agnus
3- Lol at the shadow of Nero...seems like he's wielding Sparda
4- Lol2 when Nero is in the church...he reminds me of Dr. Chase of House MD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

ya, Kyrie looks like a fucking bitch, shes just like Zelda and Princess Peach, making the guys "save" her


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't you see Kyrie is a Ashley ripoff?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2007)

> According to 1up.com, the latest build of Devil May Cry 4 not only looks better on the PlayStation 3 but also plays better than its Xbox 360 counterpart. One of the many reasons behind this could be the extra features Capcom is including in the PS3 version of the game.
> 
> In this month's issue of Famitsu, a popular Japanese magazine, they reveal that Capcom will be including exclusive features in the PS3 version of Devil May Cry 4. Some of these new features include; 5.1 LPCM audio, PSN support, and the option to install data to the hard drive. Apparently though, game data takes up 5GB of storage, but on the bright side of things, it removes all load times in the game.
> 
> ...



source                              .


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

god            dammit


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes PS3 always wins baby, always wins


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2007)

PS3             <3.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

damn you sony


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm glad I reserved the special edition PS3 version. I'm happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

Seems like i'm getting PS3 version and just borrow 360 version from a friend.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 27, 2007)

it can't be helped LOL


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

Well deserved. As the original console, this is how it should be.

Let's hope for the same thing regarding RE5.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

Either that or they're basically thinking PS3 owners should get a slightly different version because of staying true to the "original fans" who have the PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2007)

Well we do not know for sure whats in the ps3 one or not ( content wise). Its quite odd that the 360 will not have "Network" option hence over 3/4 of there games do. Unless they are just waiting it out to whats in the 360 game like cham cham said. The install thing is quite cool but 360 one has Data cache in it so that does not hurt me in the slightest.

plus the 5.1 LPCM audio. You will not notice a difference between 5.1 DTS or Dolby Digital EX surround unless your an audiofile. Still another feature none the less.


Still going to test both games out and see what IGN and gameinformer have to say.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 28, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Well deserved. As the original console, this is how it should be.
> 
> Let's hope for the same thing regarding RE5.



Aman to that brotha.......

5GB though???????? Well makes since without load times right?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 28, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> Aman to that brotha.......
> 
> 5GB though???????? Well makes since without load times right?



5gbs is nothing if you have a 200gb drive


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2007)

all the installing to the harddrive does is this.


when you istall that 5 gig of data all it is art, textures, etc. Typically the game disc information is read and sent to the ram ( hence loading) however if you do this on the HDD it will be quicker ( to a point). They did this because the blu ray drive is ALOT slower of reading data than a DVD drive. If capcom did not do this then you would see ALOT of loading time in the game.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> all the installing to the harddrive does is this.
> 
> 
> when you istall that 5 gig of data all it is art, textures, etc. Typically the game disc information is read and sent to the ram ( hence loading) however if you do this on the HDD it will be quicker ( to a point). They did this because the blu ray drive is ALOT slower of reading data than a DVD drive. If capcom did not do this then you would see ALOT of loading time in the game.




You really do know what your talking about dont you!

Please tell me more!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone know if we can use the doppleganger ability here?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Anyone know if we can use the doppleganger ability here?


It's yet unknown.

A Quicksilver-Time Bangle like ability is a given since it' a staple of the series but Doppleganger it's relatively new so who know, I myself like it but wouldn't mind if it was replaced for something even more awesome


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

I enjoyed playing DMC3 in 2P, I wanna try it on DMC4.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn you Sony, it's making my choice not to get a PS3 harder.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> You really do know what your talking about dont you!
> 
> Please tell me more!



its well known though

il make my decision after the demo

the audio thing is something I honestly don't a crap about.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Damn you Sony, it's making my choice not to get a PS3 harder.



Just give in already.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Just give in already.



Not untill Vergil actually appears instead of being residing within a useless Dante replica.


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Not untill Vergil actually appears instead of being residing within a useless Dante replica.



Oh get off Vergil's dick


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh get off Vergil's dick



If anyone is on anyone's penis, it's your buttox sitting on the penis of a black man impersonating to be a "gangster"


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> If anyone is on anyone's penis, it's your buttox sitting on the penis of a black man impersonating to be a "gangster"



Woah, stop right there partna don't be bringing Brian in on all this gay shit. Brian shits on Vergil and emo tough-guy wannabe self.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

all of them are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with their silver hair

I have spoken


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

DMC4 gonna be pimpin without Virgil, nero and dente >>>> Virgil.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

stop bashin silver hair


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn I've lost some skill in the 3rd one:/

Took me a day to beat Normal Vergil. Died an endless amount of time.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Damn I've lost some skill in the 3rd one:/
> 
> Took me a day to beat Normal Vergil. Died an endless amount of time.



don't worry I forgot how to play altogether.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> all of them are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with their silver hair
> 
> I have spoken



Who's the yellow-haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar?


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> DMC4 gonna be pimpin without Virgil, nero and dente >>>> Virgil.



Vergil > DMCverse


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Who's the yellow-haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar?



Somebody far more awesome than whatever silver haired bishies DMC spits out (well first DMC dante was fucking sweet)


I want demo

NOW


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Somebody far more awesome than whatever silver haired bishies DMC spits out
> 
> 
> I want demo
> ...



Looks like he's taking it in the ass by said silver haired badass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Looks like he's taking it in the ass by said silver haired badass.



too bad those silver haired badasses would get their asses kicked


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry Vegitto but Dante is GAR on Kamina's level, Kittan can't just compete


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> Sorry Vegitto but Dante is GAR on Kamina's level, Kittan can't just compete



Kittan is far more GAR than kamina

especially in the ending


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Somebody far more awesome than whatever silver haired bishies DMC spits out (well first DMC dante was fucking sweet)
> 
> 
> I want demo
> ...



Kittan is maybe around Dante's GAR level


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Kittan is far more GAR than kamina
> 
> especially in the ending


Yeah sure 
He'd surely like to


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Kittan, simon and kamina > silver hair bishies




dante, dante isn't in your ava I hope, please dont tell me it is dante


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, c'mon Vegitto you know Dante rapes everyobody in GL besides Kamina and GARlock

Don't make reccur to some highly badass cutscenes to prove it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> Oh, c'mon Vegitto you know Dante rapes everyobody in GL besides Kamina and GARlock
> 
> Don't make reccur to some highly badass cutscenes to prove it



I can only look at DMC1 movies so hah

mmm

so is that dante in your ava?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

nia is sliverhaired


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

She is a girl, she is pardoned 

I really need to borrow the entire DMC series again

i need to fresh up my memory before buying 4


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I can only look at DMC1 movies so hah
> 
> mmm
> 
> so is that dante in your ava?


Didn't you complete DMC3?

Yeah, it is Dante, so GAR that makes having a rose in your mouth manly 

Get the 5th anniversary box set, it includes DMC, DMC2 and DMC3:SE all for 30 dollars


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> Didn't you complete DMC3?
> 
> Yeah, it is Dante, so GAR that makes having a rose in your mouth manly



God I feel like crying

what happened to his FACE? More like

what happened to his GAR.

I did finish DMC3, it made me cry at how they designed dante in it to please the fangirls


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought the DMC anniverasry package 2 hours ago 

3 DMC games for 30 bucks 

edit: lol dante, didnt see ur post


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think they released it in europe


so screwed I am much


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

V-KUN Dante is in EU...


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know if you got this far but I'll put it for it's sheer awesomeness, if you didn't get an idea on Vergil you should watch it
LOOK HERE[/center]


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh crap, im stuck on Serberus again  i fucking hate him


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

What difficulty/character are you playing with?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Dante on normal, I lost all my skill 

havent played in a year


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> V-KUN Dante is in EU...



WHAT?


Do want do want


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Oh crap, im stuck on Serberus again  i fucking hate him



Yeah, Cerberus is a little hard, just make sure you memorize his attack pattern and dodge a lot, specially after his life bar gets down from half and he goes berserk

EDIT-Vegitto I though you lived in USA, so nope there's no anniversary set here in EU, you could import it though but I advise you to get a second-hand DMC1 and DMC3: SE you can get all for around 35 euro.

Just skip DMC2 all together


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya I can easily beat him but i hate how the game doesnt give you back ur items when you die, so i usually get killed when he only has like 20%


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

dear god

the capcom europe site is fucking bitchy

I just want to email them and ask if the pack is also released in europe


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> dear god
> 
> the capcom europe site is fucking bitchy
> 
> I just want to email them and ask if the pack is also released in europe



Don't bother, it hasn't been released, I assure you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate fucking europe

I FUCKING HATE EUROPE

argh fucking hell

I cant import it because the ps3 is too stupid to play import ps2 games

hell I could get the pack at like 20 euro if I imported it


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

vegitto,


try going to eb games, they can deliever to EU


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> vegitto,
> 
> 
> try going to eb games, they can deliever to EU



I cant play imported games on my ps3 -_________________-


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

dont you have PS2?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

nope I don't own a PS2


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

what??????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Best way is getting an used platinum DMC for around 10 euro and then a DMC3: SE wich costs 20 euros at retail, you just don't need DMC2, not it is just horrible but it doesn't even links into the series if you really feel the imperios need to play it tough, just rent it.

Anyways, I recommend you to play DMC3: SE and DMC1 before DMC4, this way you can enjoy the series at it's fullest.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

that is why I am buying shitloads of RPG's I missed like digital devil saga


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Dante said:


> Best way is getting an used platinum DMC for around 10 euro and then a DMC3: SE wich costs 20 euros at retail, you just don't need DMC2, not it is just horrible but it doesn't even links into the series if you really feel the imperios need to play it tough, just rent it.
> 
> Anyways, I recommend you to play DMC3: SE and DMC1 before DMC4, this way you can enjoy the series at it's fullest.



Is DMC2 really that bad? I got it now with the package so should I just skip it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't even know if DMC 1 and 3 will work

and I cant find the games anyway

used games barely exist here and only the new shit are in stock


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Why cant you play imported games?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

ever heard of region coding?

PS2 games are region coded


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Is DMC2 really that bad? I got it now with the package so should I just skip it?



That's a tough one.
Since you have it you should obviously try it, however not it is only horribly easy (Specially because of tremendously overpowered guns) but the story and the storytelling are incredibly weak, Dante has no personality and the gameplay is pretty awful.

It has, hoever a pair of cool bosses like Volverk and despair enbodied, good designs (Specially the DT) a desderate DT mode wich is kind of fun and you can unlock Thrish with the Sparda sword,. she plays exactly as DMC1 Dante though.

I advise you to try it, maybe you will like it (there are people which do) however it's the weakest of the series and it doesn't affects to the main storyline.

DMC3 Manga->DMC3: SE->DMC1->DMC Anime->DMC4---------------------------------------------------->DMC2 (long lost in the future)

So, basically DMC4 is DMC1's true sequel



Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't even know if DMC 1 and 3 will work
> 
> and I cant find the games anyway
> 
> used games barely exist here and only the new shit are in stock


DMC3: SE works, I own it and play it on my PS3, DMC1 I don't know but I can try it for you if you want.

If you can't find you there you might try to import it within EU, you might find some cheap ones at Ebay.


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ever heard of region coding?
> 
> PS2 games are region coded



Ever thought about getting a new avatar? 

Kittan sucks bro

He went out like a bitch

Kamina went out like a pimp


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ever heard of region coding?
> 
> PS2 games are region coded


No, I dont get games online, or anything.


Dante said:


> That's a tough one.
> Since you have it you should obviously try it, however not it is only horribly easy (Specially because of tremendously overpowered guns) but the story and the storytelling are incredibly weak, Dante has no personality and the gameplay is pretty awful.
> 
> It has, hoever a pair of cool bosses like Volverk and despair enbodied, good designs (Specially the DT) a desderate DT mode wich is kind of fun and you can unlock Thrish with the Sparda sword,. she plays exactly as DMC1 Dante though.
> ...


I guess ill play it after DMC4 then, cause I only have till Feb 8 to re-beat DMC3 : SE and beat DMc1. Plus im going away for 3 days starting tmrw so I wont have so much left of the christmas holidays.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

no point in buying DMC 1

doesn't work on PS3


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no point in buying DMC 1
> 
> doesn't work on PS3



Play DMC3: SE, if you've already beaten DMC1 sometime and more or less remember it it's enough


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

I prefer DMC1 over DMC3

DMC3's dante I absolutely hate.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Why          ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2007)

He just irritates me


with his fangirl pleasing bishie looks and his bare chest and fucking virgil

, the game lacked the manliness the first game had.

Thank god DMC4 has dante with good clothing, though his hair bugs me.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Manlyness? Dante has the most fucking GAR secuence, EVAR!


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I prefer DMC1 over DMC3
> 
> DMC3's dante I absolutely hate.



Your taking looks over gameplay??? Your being an idiot right now, and your messing out on one of the greatest games of all time DMC3: SE is way better that DMC1


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

i played DMC 3 I still prefer DMC1


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

If the looks bug you too much, then just input the unlock-all code and play with the DMC1 outfit, or the Legendary Dark Knight one, anyways DMC3: SE has the most complex and customizable battle system that any action game has to offer at the moment, if you give it a chance you will provabely enjoy it.

[YOUTUBE]yCFwuBrsvRE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> He just irritates me
> 
> 
> with his fangirl pleasing bishie looks and his bare chest and fucking virgil
> ...



Vergil is manlier than you think.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Vergil is manlier than you think.



i have to agree he was fighting demons at a young age


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

vault023 said:


> i have to agree he was fighting demons at a young age



Plus he only needs to use a sword, always comes up with witty retorts, and acts nothing like his bishounen brother.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

Both are Bishounen, as it is the definition of "beautiful young men" specially having account they are twins.

Dante has a loudmothed cocky attitude, Vergil is badass and disciplined.

DMC1 and DMC4 Dante is a cocky badass though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

I gave up on virgil the moment he did his faggy hair flip move after he beat dante


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

i still say that vergil is more badass dante is cocky and he can back up his words on the other hand vergil jus stay quiet but u dont want anything from that dude period now thats awesomeness


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I gave up on virgil the moment he did his faggy hair flip move after he beat dante



lol thats was WIN what he did and after beating that game i spent like another yr jus flipping my hair backwards when even it was wet although it wasnt that long.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Vegito here, I also think DMC1 was better than DMC3. Dante's awakening in the end there was pure gold.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Dante said:


> Both are Bishounen, as it is the definition of "beautiful young men" specially having account they are twins.
> 
> Dante has a loudmothed cocky attitude, Vergil is badass and disciplined.
> 
> DMC1 and DMC4 Dante is a cocky badass though



I miss DMC1 Dante. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I gave up on virgil the moment he did his faggy hair flip move after he beat dante



Why do you deny the epic-ness that is Vergil?


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I agree with Vegito here, I also think DMC1 was better than DMC3. Dante's awakening in the end there was pure gold.



i know what u mean the feel of DMC 1 was great, i mostly liked the atomsphere of the game my fav is nero angelo first encounter with dante man that was gold i think i should buy that game again


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm glad I've never sold a single game I've possessed. I'm that picky


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I'm glad I've never sold a single game I've possessed. I'm that picky



im starting to regret that too, but im not sad about parting with DMC 2 though  i still got my DMC 3 SE i can never sell that game never


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

I was actually slacking when buying DMC3: SE. I actually got it yesterday  I've had the original since the initial release though. Currently on Mission 11 with Vergil, Hard mode.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I was actually slacking when buying DMC3: SE. I actually got it yesterday  I've had the original since the initial release though. Currently on Mission 11 with Vergil, Hard mode.



Lole shaking. why? 

DMC3SE Hard mode = Normal DMC3 difficulty mode btw :3


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I was actually slacking when buying DMC3: SE. I actually got it yesterday  I've had the original since the initial release though. Currently on Mission 11 with Vergil, Hard mode.



how do u rate the awesomeness that is vergil


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there even a point in saving DMC3 if you have the special edition?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lole shaking. why?
> 
> DMC3SE Hard mode = Normal DMC3 difficulty mode btw :3



Learn to read. I said slacking  I'm just gonna try to go through all of them, DMD will be a bitch though. I couldn't care less about the ranks, which imo kills some fun D:



vault023 said:


> how do u rate the awesomeness that is vergil



He's pretty awesome, at first I thought he was stiff to play as. Like Yamato has triangle, triangle, triangle/Rapid Slash/Judgement Cut/Back, triangle, triangle. That's about it. The only way to play is combining Beowulf and Force Edge.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

i mainly use yamato for ranged attacks and arieal attacks i combine all three though, but beowulf is win when with vergil never really liked it when dante used it


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, I never used Beowulf as Dante, Rebellion up to Agni & Rudra and from there on, the twin blades only.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin, have you ever heard of Jump Canceling?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

vault023 said:


> i mainly use yamato for ranged attacks and arieal attacks i combine all three though, but beowulf is win when with vergil never really liked it when dante used it


Vergil using Beowulf is a beast but I prefer Dante's usage since crazy moves like hyper fist are great.
Vergil's Rising Sun it's just so freaking Stylish though.



Painkiller said:


> Birkin, have you ever heard of Jump Canceling?


Jump canceling Yamato's Air Rave it's incledible, specially if you conbine it with Summoned swords


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm ok at DMC3 it was hard to do all that canceling crap, still completed the game though, I hope DMC4 will be easier to use


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Birkin, have you ever heard of Jump Canceling?



Depends on what you mean by that.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Yeah, I never used Beowulf as Dante, Rebellion up to Agni & Rudra and from there on, the twin blades only.



the way u play is win just like me its rebellion and agni and rudra all the way i hate the guitar  what a waste


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Depends on what you mean by that.


[Youtube]2Lyqo4B0pm4[/Youtube]​


----------



## Birkin (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, I pretty much know what that is. It's just so fucking cheap I don't use it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Dante said:


> Vergil using Beowulf is a beast but I prefer Dante's usage since crazy moves like hyper fist are great.
> Vergil's Rising Sun it's just so freaking Stylish though.
> 
> i know what u mean rising sun to me is both offensive and defensive because if im in a jam i jus do it then im in the air then with vergil's dark slayer all i need is the circle button then bam im on the floor i never take a lot of damage with vergil his dark slayer is just that broken
> ...



that move is probably my fav


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Dante said:


> Jump canceling Yamato's Air Rave it's incledible, specially if you conbine it with Summoned swords



So cheap, yet so fun...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2007)

Vault dude, could your sig be even bigger :S. Anyway, so as far as I see and understand Nero can't actually transform into a devil?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> Vault dude, could your sig be even bigger :S. Anyway, so as far as I see and understand Nero can't actually transform into a devil?



Nero is, as far as we know, a human infected/possesed by a demon, his arm has turned in the form of the demon in question and through it he can express the demon's power, he cannot Devil Trigger in the same sense as Dante can but he can however manifest a gostly like form which augmentates his power and gives him unique abilities, that form it's officially named Devil Trigger too though.

​


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> Vault dude, could your sig be even bigger :S. Anyway, so as far as I see and understand Nero can't actually transform into a devil?



it can if i add nero to it


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Dante said:


> Nero is, as far as we know, a human infected/possesed by a demon, his arm has turned in the form of the demon in question and through it he can express the demon's power, he cannot Devil Trigger in the same sense as Dante can but he can however manifest a gostly like form which augmentates his power and gives him unique abilities, that form it's officially named Devil Trigger too though.
> 
> ​



You know...that reminds me alot more of Vergil's DT form more than Nero Angelo.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> You know...that reminds me alot more of Vergil's DT form more than Nero Angelo.



It's pretty much a mix of the two, the head ressembles Nelo, the body is a evolution of DMC3's Yamato DT


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 29, 2007)

vault023 said:


> the way u play is win just like me its rebellion and agni and rudra all the way i hate the guitar  what a waste



Nevan was awesome. Best crowd control and made enigmas easy as pie on DMD. Also the best for taking on Cerberus with the aerial scythe attack. 

My main weapon combo when SS Ranking the game was Beowulf and Nevan. Nevan cleared crowds and Beowulf handled individuals. Besides using Royal Guard, I found Nevan was best for SS ranking easier difficulties since everything dies before you can build up style points. 

I call Nevan and Artemis the style weapons since you really need to use the proper style to get the most out of them. Nevan gains scythe attacks in SM and Artemis has the awesome charge shot in GS.  

But really, I never get tired of using each of the weapons in DMC3. Hell, I still waste time between missions trying to decide which weapons I want to play with


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2007)

i never used royalguard because i think royal guards is for n00bs true veterans of the game use trickster and some sword master and gunslinger


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 29, 2007)

vault023 said:


> i never used royalguard because i think royal guards is for n00bs true veterans of the game use trickster and some sword master and gunslinger



pft, Royal Guard was the most difficult style to get down. learning the timing for every single enemy and obstacle like the spikes took the most practice out of all the styles. But once mastered, the only damage you have to worry about is the acid pools. If anything, I'd call Trickster one of the beginner styles.

And true veterans learn and master each style and weapon. Noobs, write off a style or weapon without really trying it.

As far as videos are concerned, look no further than Hand Vs Eye.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Dante said:


> It's pretty much a mix of the two, the head ressembles Nelo, the body is a evolution of DMC3's Yamato DT



Question is...how the Hell do you fight like that?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 29, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Question is...how the Hell do you fight like that?



What do you mean fight like that? You mean how you fight in DT as Nero?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

(really wants to play DMC and DMC3 now


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> What do you mean fight like that? You mean how you fight in DT as Nero?



Yes.



Vegitto-kun said:


> (really wants to play DMC and DMC3 now



Coming from the same person who said he disliked DMC3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

the main problem I had was with how dante looked, since you can use his DMC1 outfit im pretty pleased


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 29, 2007)

My favorite DMC3 costume for Dante was coatless DMC1 Dante. Looked cool with the Beowulf gauntlets equipped. And Corrupt Vergil for the other brother. 



Painkiller said:


> Yes.



it seems to be beefed up versions of the usual DB moves. Though instead of just seeing a hand pop out much of the body is now visible. No doubt it strengthens moves, the first video of it showed a triple slam as well as a form of summoned swords. We're still waiting for further details


----------



## Shepard (Dec 29, 2007)

@Painkiller you can see Nero's DT in this vid, really low cam quality.

[Youtube]fWJDuZR3qwI[/Youtube]​
Basically, for what we can see in there you get DB's abilities augmented (triple Buster)and Summoned Swords with each gun shot,hm...summoned swords...where did I see them before...


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 30, 2007)

the cinamatic intro to the game.

And yes vergil is prolly inside of nero.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 30, 2007)

Now, since when I played DMC3 I hadn't an internet connection, I didn't know anything about JC.
I wonder if that is some kind of bug or something decided by the game producers.
The secret mission in which you have to remain 20 in the air makes me think about the second option.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> Now, since when I played DMC3 I hadn't an internet connection, I didn't know anything about JC.
> I wonder if that is some kind of bug or something decided by the game producers.
> The secret mission in which you have to remain 20 in the air makes me think about the second option.



i knw the first time around i was like wtf how can i stay in the air for that long......


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> DMC4 gonna be pimpin without Virgil, nero and dente >>>> Virgil.


Everytime you spell Vergil _"Virgil"_, Dante kicks a kitten and doesn't care. ;-;



Birkin said:


> Learn to read. I said slacking  I'm just gonna try to go through all of them, DMD will be a bitch though. I couldn't care less about the ranks, which imo kills some fun D:


Wha-!?

Isn't the point of playing through DMD is the ranks? xD Because if you don't have the skills, you die. 

Besides, you're probably considered high-tier if you can SS them.



Vegitto-kun said:


> He just irritates me
> 
> 
> with his fangirl pleasing bishie looks and his bare chest and fucking virgil
> ...


DMC3 didn't have a "LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTTTTTT!!!!oneone111eleven!!!" scene thoguh. =P


--
And no, JC isn't a bug, haha. xD To the person that said said that JC is cheap: I judge you. ;-;

JC isn't cheap, it takes skill to use, it's not like you press one button once and it does like a million combo and kills everything or something, now THAT'S cheap.



Anyway, I'm glad to see that Dante still needs JC to stay in the air. Eventhough the ability to use the same Style combo more than once in the same jump is pretty depressing. That's kinda broken and easy. =/

Nero on the other hand doesn't even need JC. ;-; He can stay in the air as long as he likes with just using the Devil Bringer. xD


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 30, 2007)

Dante said:


> @Painkiller you can see Nero's DT in this vid, really low cam quality.
> 
> [Youtube]fWJDuZR3qwI[/Youtube]​
> Basically, for what we can see in there you get DB's abilities augmented (triple Buster)and Summoned Swords with each gun shot,hm...summoned swords...where did I see them before...



The Summoned Swords I can somewhat see, but not really this..."Triple Buster". Is it supposed to be similar to Vergil's 3-hit combo with Yamato?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 30, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> The Summoned Swords I can somewhat see, but not really this..."Triple Buster". Is it supposed to be similar to Vergil's 3-hit combo with Yamato?



Triple Buster is when he lifts the enemy off the ground with DB and slams it three times in DT instead of just once. The first one is pulled off at 1:52 in the video


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2007)

Virgil, vergil, all the same, he's still a loser


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 30, 2007)

Since they are doing a limited edition one, do you think they will still do a special edition with virgil as playable ?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Since they are doing a limited edition one, do you think they will still do a special edition with virgil as playable ?



I think that instead of Special Editions, this time we could get the missions, characters and weapons from the PSN support feature.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 30, 2007)

Dante said:


> I think that instead of Special Editions, this time we could get the missions, characters and weapons from the PSN support feature.



Ah yes forgot about PSN support, I hope they come out with Virgil playable that would pwn


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wha-!?
> 
> Isn't the point of playing through DMD is the ranks? xD Because if you don't have the skills, you die.
> 
> Besides, you're probably considered high-tier if you can SS them.



Completing DMD alone is a feat in itself, so getting an S on each and every level is just for the really hardcore fans.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 30, 2007)

Another question.
Do you guys think that Dante will have only 3 melee attack weapons and 3 long range weapons?
a quick summary
Rebellion, Lucifer, Gilgamesh /// Ebony & Ivory, Shotgun, Pandora

Obvious to say that with DMC4 weapon and style change "on the fly" I expect MORE WEAPONS, at least 2 for each category.

Linking to this...
Will Dante's DT be affected by the weapons he wields like DMC3 and DMC1 or will it be more like DMC2? In the latter case should we have to expect the Desperation mode?


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Virgil, vergil, all the same, he's still a loser



Vergil > DMC4


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

I want Force Edge D:


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I want Force Edge D:



me too


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, Force Edge pwns them all.
But I wonder where Dante puts the weapons that he had collected in DMC3 and DMC1...
In his wardrobe? Why doesn't he takes them with him in the new adventures?
It would be wonderful if PSN could make available the old weapons.
That would kick major asses.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2007)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yes, Force Edge pwns them all.
> But I wonder where Dante puts the weapons that he had collected in DMC3 and DMC1...
> In his wardrobe? Why doesn't he takes them with him in the new adventures?
> It would be wonderful if PSN could make available the old weapons.
> That would kick major asses.



there are all mounted on his wall in his shop and demon heads as well


----------



## Daelthasaar (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, and they cover the nipples of the Playboy girls, but other than that?


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 31, 2007)

Dante said:


> I think that instead of Special Editions, this time we could get the missions, characters and weapons from the PSN support feature.



I believe they would do this!!!! And also hope they would.... Why not?



> Yes, Force Edge pwns them all.
> But I wonder where Dante puts the weapons that he had collected in DMC3 and DMC1...
> In his wardrobe? Why doesn't he takes them with him in the new adventures?
> It would be wonderful if PSN could make available the old weapons.
> That would kick major asses.



PSN would be the greatest thing ever if they would do something like that for this game......

I really want vergil to be playable because he reminds me of myself


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 31, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> I believe they would do this!!!! And also hope they would.... Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_You are not worthy as my opponent..._


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 31, 2007)

*hump* how boring

DMC4 is going to put PS3 on the map


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 31, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I want Force Edge D:



Why? The Sparda sword's way better. Unless that's what you were talking about. 

And have the pics of the European Collector's Edition been posted yet?


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I meant the true Force Edge with both amulets.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 1, 2008)

First TV commercial

DMC1's commercials are still the best  (Apparently Jaime from Mythbusters has the Alastor used here)

Though DMC2 had a good one too


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 1, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> *hump* how boring
> 
> DMC4 is going to put PS3 on the map



You're doing it wrong...



Royal_Devil1 said:


> First TV commercial
> 
> DMC1's commercials are still the best  (*Apparently Jaime from Mythbusters has the Alastor used here*)
> 
> Though DMC2 had a good one too



Fucking sweet.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

Stylish Hard Action 


XD those japanese commercials for 1 are awesome, loved the first one with the rose's. 

Amazon.co.uk has some pictures for the Special Edition, the Steelbook case looks different and there's no vol 1 of the anime just the DMC4 art book.


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 1, 2008)

Cant wait to get this game!! .. its gonna be so awesome


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Stylish Hard Action
> 
> 
> XD those japanese commercials for 1 are awesome, loved the first one with the rose's.
> ...



Is the artbook in the US version though? This is another reason not to wait for the EU release. Could you link us a picture of the box? I'm really lazy right now


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 1, 2008)

EU CE



And Vergil tells it like it is


----------



## Hentai (Jan 1, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> EU CE



Very delicious.

I want one of these.


One of our Game-Magazines got a final Version to test.

Very nice.
Just like it should be.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Imo the EU one looks better :/ But it's out so much later

I hate living in Europe D:


----------



## Shepard (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't like either SE's metal cases, I think I'll get a regular copy of the game, altough the artbook it's tempting.



			
				Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> And Vergil tells it like it is


lol, poor Nero.

Poor Lucia had the bad luck to be in that game


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

9 days or so isn't that long a wait unless i've got the dates wrong, isn't it out in europe the 8th of Feb? 

I do really like that case, big fan of steelbooks. That plus the artbook and whatever extra's are on the disc are easily worth 40 pounds of my money


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

it's the 29th.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

Source? 

Everywhere i look it's down as the 8th, this will seriously fuck up my New Year if it is the 29th


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Ask Freija the villain

He said he got linked.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 1, 2008)

Birkin said:


> it's the 29th.


Actually, I just noticed it's February 8th here in Spain


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to research on this a bit further.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

no immediate source gives me hope


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't worry, I just asked Capcom.

I'll post back in a bit.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome Birkin bring back good news


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

If it is indeed the 8th I can actually order the EU one instead, staying true to my region and all.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet Capcom Devilvering for one to us Europeans, I eman just 3 days after the NA release and an actual special edition? That's pretty decent


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

You can guarantee if we do get it on the 8th we'll get fucked over on someother game's release XD

That's how it usually happens for Europe


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet, special edition is a definite buy

off topic: lol b&


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2008)

it will take more than one account to pin me down


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 1, 2008)

*New Famitsu Scans

Picture 1*


*Picture 2*


*Picture 3*


*Picture 4*


----------



## FinalEnd (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a great commercial.... Just another sign that the release is coming ever so closer


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 2, 2008)

If these haven't been posted yet, here some pictures of Nero's DT


----------



## Shepard (Jan 2, 2008)

The first one have been posted, the other ones are pretty much new.

Thanks Unblessed for the update, Nero's DT is going to be sweet.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing Nero gets this DT after Kyrie gets snatched away by that knight.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 2, 2008)

this one is damn cool.
Maybe Nero will be able to completely transform.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah do u guys think Nero will get more power to become full devil form.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 2, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I'm guessing Nero gets this DT after Kyrie gets snatched away by that knight.


It's not dangerous enough. xD

I say we go with the old tradition, getting stabbed in the heart with your own sword, or something.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, stabbed in his heart or in his ass (by Gloria's stud), the one thing sure is that I want Vergil out of Nero's body.

And...like it or not...


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2008)

Dante is big pimping


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn, Lady looks sexy in this version.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 2, 2008)

So does Trish


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

ya, but not as much as Lady


----------



## Shepard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice set Roy.

Well, we might, just might be getting the demo tomorrow in the Japanese PS Store, so crose your fingers


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

thnx, nice ava

what? japanese demo? oh well, they still probably speak in english, where can i buy it?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 2, 2008)

okay, ill try to find more online


----------



## Cirus (Jan 2, 2008)

I just hope that the whole game doesn't get screwed up with the 2 different main charactors.  Last time their were two main characters was in DMC2 and that game even though good, sucked via storyline.


----------



## FinalEnd (Jan 3, 2008)

> I just hope that the whole game doesn't get screwed up with the 2 different main charactors. Last time their were two main characters was in DMC2 and that game even though good, sucked via storyline.



DMC2 just sucked period!!!!!! The only part I enjoyed was the ending, how Dante finished the last boss off! And then i enjoyed the fact that the game was over!


----------



## Fightthepowaa (Jan 3, 2008)

This game looks nice.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2008)

Birkin, the perm banned one speaks:

regarding Capcom's release, it's actually not a 100% official yet, it's subdued to change at any time.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooh, it's getting exciting with the release dates 'n all.

Any word of the Japanese Demo ?? I don't have a JP Account, so I can't check the PS Store.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 3, 2008)

I was wondering why Dante, Nero and the girls have very defined hair, while Agnus and Credo's hair have been licked by a cow and seems like a glued wig?

Next I would point out one thing.
I think that Nero can't absolutely be Vergil's reincarnation (like it's said on many forums), because Vergil would NEVER rely on a gun.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 3, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> I was wondering why Dante, Nero and the girls have very defined hair, while Agnus and Credo's hair have been licked by a cow and seems like a glued wig?



That's how you tell the good guys from the bad guys


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 3, 2008)

F**k!
I didn't noticed!
That's the reason why Arkham was bald -____-"""


----------



## kirstyplz (Jan 4, 2008)

When Dante says "good luck, kid" am I the only one who thinks he sounds like Tom Cruise?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 4, 2008)

German GamePro

Score: 85/100 (for comparison: DMC3 SE got a 87/100 from GamePro, and Ninja Gaiden Sigma got 81/100).

Laydown:

Graphics:
+Characters
+Beautiful animations and effects
- flickering shadows and edges
- sometimes too bright

Sound:
+ A good mixture of Rock and Classical music
+ directional/ambient effect
+ Good (English) synchro
- often repeating tracks

Controls:
+ Good controls
+ Camera
+ Lock On system
- A bit chaotic

Game design:
+ Non-stop action
+ Upgrade system
- Backtracking!
- No innovation
- Can become tedious

Story/ Game world:
+ Beautiful Setting
+ Cool cutscenes
- Story somewhat chaotic
- Bland main villain

Overall:
+ Main Game
+ Two Characters
+ Many side missions
+ Additional Goodies

Motion Sensing support

You tilt the Sixaxis controler to move the camera.

Online Ranking and Accomplishments

- Check leaderboard stats internationally, or locally and by difficulty.
- View your own game history
- View your own friends history and rankings
- View your "acheivements"
- View your friends "achievements"
- View the details of your friends gameplay stats


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, according to that magazine the main villain sucks in comparison to Mundus and Arkham, perhaps, about the vote, DMC have been someway darkened by God Of War...they're 2 wonderful IP but I think they're completely different targetwise since DMC is more focused on gameplay and GOW is focused on plot and breathtaking envyronments.
DMC is a game that grows abnourmously when you decide to apply to it to become a stylish bad ass.
Other news is that there are 12 weapons.
By now there's
Rebellion
Lucifer
Gilgamesh
Ebony & Ivory
Shotgun
Pandora
Blue Rose
Red Rose
Yamato

so there's stll 3 remaining.
Sincerely I hope that they're all fore Dante, since gameplaywise you have Nero that has more kind of properties/powers for the Devil Bringer.

I hope that one day Capcom will make possible to dl the previous weapons exsisting in the series.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 4, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Red Rose



Isn't it Red Queen ??


----------



## Amuro (Jan 4, 2008)

Blue Rose is Nero's double barrel handgun.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes...Red Queen...I fu**ed it up


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2008)

Go to sears. They already have it on stock, and I think they are actually selling this game as of right now.


----------



## FinalEnd (Jan 5, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Go to sears. They already have it on stock, and I think they are actually selling this game as of right now.



What the hell this game is all ready out in the US?????????

Are you kidding me??????


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 5, 2008)

O.O;;

Isn't it 3 weeks early?  It's probably just for reservations until the release.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2008)

some people already have ordered the game and got the confirmation from sears that they will get their shipment on 1/09.


----------



## FinalEnd (Jan 5, 2008)

How can they release the game before the release date? I'm blown away right now if this is true!!!!!!!! I hope its true!!!

I'm not going to order it until someone comes in here screaming like a banshee saying "*I GOT IT I GOT IT*"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok Dante wtf :S

Here I got a link for that L'arc en Ciel song and I got something completely different.

Link removed

this is not what aired after Nero's Battle Theme. Unless that is fake


----------



## Shepard (Jan 5, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Ok Dante wtf :S
> 
> Here I got a link for that L'arc en Ciel song and I got something completely different.
> 
> ...


The theme after Nero's Battle theme is called Shall Never Surrender and it performed by Jason "Shyboy" Arnold of Hyonogaja.

In fact the complete song is the endroll and it's just the same that you heard in  the trailer (meaning they are not two separated songs mixed)
however, "the time has come" which is Nero's battle theme has a long individual version.

Both songs are out now released in the special OST.

There was some confusion about the song because more or less at the same time the trailer was released, A L'Arc image appeared in the webpage, so sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2008)

I really hope Vergil gets some spotlight on his own, I pray to God he does.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 6, 2008)

You and your Vergil 

Thanks Dante

//Birkin


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2008)

Tifa said:


> You and your Vergil
> 
> Thanks Dante
> 
> //Birkin



Bitch, Vergil is the shit.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








moar pics


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah, who cares if PS3 has to install the game on the hard drive. All that matters is that the game hopefully is as good as the first and third part of the series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ah, who cares if PS3 has to install the game on the hard drive. All that matters is that the game hopefully is as good as the first and third part of the series.



So true man so true. Feburary is going to be a great month for gamers! Seriously we are getting alot of great titles that month ( across all platforms). I do not remember such a good feburary in gaming before like this.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

What other games are coming out this February? I'm especially interested in PS3 and PS2 titles.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 9, 2008)

OK, for the ones which didn't want to see the final trailer so they don't wanna be Spoiled (if there's one) I'll put a tag


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dante gets Yamato as a Devil Arm complete with DarkSlayer style (Vergil's style in DMC3: SE)

VISUAL PROOF


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2008)

Dante said:


> OK, for the ones which didn't want to see the final trailer so they don't wanna be Spoiled (if there's one) I'll put a tag
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*WHAT...THE...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Akira (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 9, 2008)

Dante said:


> OK, for the ones which didn't want to see the final trailer so they don't wanna be Spoiled (if there's one) I'll put a tag
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Which is awesome and all but I want virgil in HD


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2008)

Capcom can rot in Hell if they think I'm buying anymore games from this franchise. It was bad enough I bought DMC2, but to pull of shit like this begs something most necessary:

_You are not worthy as my opponent..._


----------



## Shepard (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, well Vergil (in a physical sense) isn't provabely making it into the game so this is definitely good new for the ones which loved DarkSlayer.



			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> Capcom can rot in Hell if they think I'm buying anymore games from this franchise. It was bad enough I bought DMC2, but to pull of shit like this begs something most necessary:
> 
> You are not worthy as my opponent...


Well, I know you really like Vergil and you consider him above the DMCverse as a whole, but Dante is the star here.
Don't worry though, when Vergil comes back he's gonna be even more badass, besides I'm pretty sure you like Dante wielding Yamato better than Nero


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2008)

Dante said:


> Yeah, well Vergil (in a physical sense) isn't provabely making it into the game so this is deninitely good new for the ones which loved DarkSlayer.



But it's retarded to give that failure such an incredible weapon. Capcom can really shove this game up their ass if they're pulling off a ridiculous stunt like this.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> But it's retarded to give that failure such an incredible weapon. Capcom can really shove this game up their ass if they're pulling off a ridiculous stunt like this.



Well, there's one one way to descriebe it:

DMC4 Dante>>>>>DMC3 Vergil>>>>>>DMC3 Dante

It's as simple as they come


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 9, 2008)

the game looks awesome, can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad I already pre-ordered it. That pic of Dante with Yamato made my dull day

Only one word can describe it


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2008)

Dante said:


> Well, I know you really like Vergil and you consider him above the DMCverse as a whole, but Dante is the star here.
> Don't worry though, when Vergil comes back he's gonna be even more badass, besides I'm pretty sure you like Dante wielding Yamato better than Nero



Dante is not worthy of wielding an epic weapon such as Yamato. I really don't give a shit even if he is the star. Like I said, Vergil should've had his own spin-off.



Dante said:


> Well, there's one one way to descriebe it:
> 
> DMC4 Dante>>>>>DMC3 Vergil>>>>>>DMC3 Dante
> 
> It's as simple as they come



So you're siding against me, are you?


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

What's wrong with you, Painkiller? Dante's got another opinion, doesn't mean he's against you...

That's not a battle here.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Dante is not worthy of wielding an epic weapon such as Yamato. I really don't give a shit even if he is the star. Like I said, Vergil should've had his own spin-off.


Yamato is as epic as Rebellion which Dante already wields since they are both Sparda's keepsakes, besides the REALLY epic sword is the Sparda sword which Dante already wielded in DMC1 
I agree on the spinoff bit though.



> So you're siding against me, are you?


I'm not siding against you, I'm just stating facts.

DMC4 Dante looks cooler and is stronger than DMC3 Vergil with only badassery pending which I'm pretty sure he'll fill too, on top on that is still alive in a physical form.

I agree in that Vergil is really badass too and I'm pretty sure he'll kick all sorts of ass when he comes back but as now things are like that.

Besides you called Dante a failure in a post above and that i cannot forgive


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol. Vergil.

DMC1 Dante/DMC4 Dante (Depending on how he is) >>>>>>>>>>> DMC3 Vergil >>>>>>>>>>> DMC3 Dante



Also, any news on the demo? Rumor said today..


----------



## Junas (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so looking forward to this, one day before my birthday!  The one thing that I have to make up my mind on this is whether to pick up for the 360 or PS3...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 9, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Also, any news on the demo? Rumor said today..


I'm kinda excited and angry at the same time. ;-;

If there's a demo out today or a few days from now, that's obviously great. Something to be excited for.

On the other hand I still haven't bought a PS3 so I wouldn't be able to play it.  I can't find a decent deal for a 60gb PS3 anywhere, either way I'll need to rush soon or else I'll really miss out. =/


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

That is epic with the new sword deal.  Still though they are just randomly throughing it in.  But oh well I still hope the games badassery is of epic level.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 10, 2008)

How are we comparing DMC 4 Dante to a person that may or may not be(Probably the latter) technically living in DMC 4(He probably will come back,the only matter is when)?

In DMC 1 that wasn't Vergil.That was a monstrosity that came as a result of him taking on Mundus far earlier than he should have.

In DMC 3, Vergil probably is better.He raped Dante once,the second fight they drew,and in the 3rd one Dante beat Vergil on the final draw.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I'm kinda excited and angry at the same time. ;-;
> 
> If there's a demo out today or a few days from now, that's obviously great. Something to be excited for.
> 
> On the other hand I still haven't bought a PS3 so I wouldn't be able to play it.  I can't find a decent deal for a 60gb PS3 anywhere, either way I'll need to rush soon or else I'll really miss out. =/



That's just unlucky. 60GBs are barely found anywhere, but if they're bought in stores, they should have lowered the price. Does anyone know when PSN updates? What time of day?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

Fuck. No demo today. Some wallpapers and a trailer though.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

They need to get more stuff out for it.  I want a demo as soon as possible so I can have fun with it.  Sony should get off their ass and do what the fans want this time!!!


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 10, 2008)

Talking of badassery




Both found on Devil's Lair


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 11, 2008)

New update on the official site


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like it's near the end of the game, maybe there's 1 final boss after that, since most of his health bar is filled up



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, it could be pretty near to the end of the game.
But I would like to point that the DMC game is not in the DMC series if we don't have a peek in the Demon World.

In a review for an XBOX magazine, it was spoiled another boss...actually it was only mentioned: "One-eyed black knight" or something like this.
Also, there's a pic with Dante wielding Yamato in Dark Slayer style (I already know that Painkiller will get very pissed...I don't like it either, but I prefer that Dante wields it)

Actually, the thing that really piss me off, is that Nero will become the new main character of the IP.
I've got nothing against him characterwise, but I have a lot against him gameplaywise.
From all the videos that I've seen, I don't appreciate the use of the devilbringer, it's lame if confronted with the Style system.
And I'm pissed that Dante has only 3 "blades" (Rebellion, Lucifer, Gilgamesh) and 3 "guns" (Ebony & Ivory, Pandora, Shotgun), because having 5 for each kind like in DMC3 would have been the BEST FUC*ING game ever, with a possibility of combos that bends towards infinite.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 15, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> And I'm pissed that Dante has only 3 "blades" (Rebellion, Lucifer, Gilgamesh)


That line just made me cry. 

It's not like Lucifer has been particularly impressive so far. ;-; Now there's nothing new in Dante's arsenal. We already know the Rebellion from DMC2, DMC3, DMC3SE -- and Gilgamesh is just a mix of Beowulf and Ifrit.

Dante doesn't excite me as much as he did on DMC3, when he had totally new and crazy weapons, specially Agni'n'Rudra  


Still, all of this whining pales in comparison to the fact that I still don't have a PS3 to play this game on >.<


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 15, 2008)

I still don't have a PS3 too, but today I made the first step buying an HDTV, then I'll buy the game without having the consolle, then hopefully in April I'll buy the black monster


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at the picture of the Darkslayer style I'm guessing theres something wrong with it because if you look at the other screenshots in the top left are all his styles, with a letter for each one but i can't see a D for darkslayer even in the picture when he has it equipped, assuming the letter should become red in the top left corner. I'm thinking somethings a little weird with that to be honest.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 15, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> I still don't have a PS3 too, but today I made the first step buying an HDTV, then I'll buy the game without having the consolle, then hopefully in April I'll buy the black monster


Eh I already have the TV ;-; It's the console and the game I don't have =/



Fenrir said:


> Looking at the picture of the Darkslayer style I'm guessing theres something wrong with it because if you look at the other screenshots in the top left are all his styles, with a letter for each one but i can't see a D for darkslayer even in the picture when he has it equipped, assuming the letter should become red in the top left corner. I'm thinking somethings a little weird with that to be honest.


Maybe it's a Yamato-only style. So it automatically changes to Darkslayer if you change to Yamato no matter what style you were just on.

Just like Vergil, heh. But it's not like Vergil had any other choices for styles. =P


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 15, 2008)

Psh, Vergil only needs Darkslayer anyways.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 15, 2008)

The only good thing about it was the name and the skills you were SUPPOSED to have. ;-; But in-game it felt so limited and well... crap. You could hardly do anything when you try to do something. 

The bad thing about the Yamato as well was... that it didn't have any decent launcher. =/


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2008)

pandora's box looks awesome.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 16, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> And I'm pissed that Dante has only 3 "blades" (Rebellion, Lucifer, Gilgamesh) and 3 "guns" (Ebony & Ivory, Pandora, Shotgun)


Daelth, actually Dante has 5 Devil Arms the ones you mentioned and

Yamato(+Darkslayer)
Unknown DA(Rumored and very possibly the Sparda sword)

and if you count the quantity of firearms Pandora's Box has within he's got more than 5 firearms too


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 16, 2008)

For what regards Pandora, I think that it's a weapon that have different attacks only if it's used in the Gunslinger Style, otherwise it will have a basic attack using the otherstyles.

Please, Dante, where did you read that Dante has 5 Devil Arms?
I only read that there are 12 weapons in the game, but I can't really figure it out how to divide them between Dante and Nero.
My bet is that Nero has only Yamato for a while in the game, then he passes it to Dante, only to have it back for the last boss, plus the Red Queen, since the Exceed is the only thing that adds something to Nero, gameplaywise speaking.
Other than that I think that the Devil Bringer will have a huge set of upgrades.
Anyway, is the game already out in Japan?


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

Nah the release is the 31st of January according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

And we Europeans get it only next month...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2008)

We get it on the 8th and the Americans on the 5th. I'm a little annoyed at how much I might have spoiled the game. Not storyline-wise but in terms of weapons and gameplay I've always explored it myself. I just hope it does bring something new .. I played the hell out of 3 a few months ago so it's pretty fresh in memory.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there any indication of how long the game is going to be?


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

Hopefully very long.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

For me personally the longer he better but I'd say it would be around 16 hours, 9 as Nero and 7 as Dante?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 16, 2008)

* merged doublepost*


my post above ^^ said:


> I'm hoping for somewhere between 25 or 40 missions, or something
> 
> Could people here repost the information about the different Limited Edition bundles? I forget what the NA version gets that EU doesn't. ;-;
> 
> The EU version has the Art of the Devil signed artbook, NA version has the extra disc with the anime episodes on it, as I remember. Someone refresh my memory xD


--

Some info about the demo ^^



Seems like it's the same ones as before from last year.. There's 2 choices and it's 10 minutes.

Exterminator seems like you can do whatever you wanted and get as far as you could until the time runs out.

Executioner is where you play with the area of snow with the Frosts and that huge pilliar with BERIAL. 


I've no idea when it'll be out. xD I would guess today, tomorrow, friday. Those or the same times, only next week. =P


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a horrible feeling the demo won't be out till after the games release


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

You guys are going to buy it as soon as it hits the stores, right? Then you can report your impressions here


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

I've already preordered my Limited Edition copy lolz.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

There's a limited edition?


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah comes with a steelbook case and an art book.
Pic:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2008)

Does the EU version of the SE contain the same as the US one, or? Because I fucked hated the DMC anime, and am not about to fork over the cash for a shitty anime and a digital art-book.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Does the EU version of the SE contain the same as the US one, or? Because I fucked hated the DMC anime, and am not about to fork over the cash for a shitty anime and a digital art-book.


That's why I was asking, too.

So far as I remember it goes like:

NA ver -- Game + Extra disc with the anime episodes + Interviews about how the game was developed, etc. ;-;

EU ver -- Game + Art of the Devil


not sure >_>


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 16, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> That's why I was asking, too.
> 
> So far as I remember it goes like:
> 
> ...



America gets the anime stuff Europe gets the art book, the limited edition is the same as the normal edition price wise so I'm getting the limited edition


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> In a review for an XBOX magazine, it was spoiled another boss...actually it was only mentioned: "One-eyed black knight" or something like this.
> Also, there's a pic with Dante wielding Yamato in Dark Slayer style (I already know that Painkiller will get very pissed...I don't like it either, but I prefer that Dante wields it).



Ugh, its bad enough that he tainted Yamato when he was going after Arkham. Now to actually wield it in gamplay with him his just insulting me.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh you noobs :<

US Collector's Edition

Steelcase

The game (Not sure if it's locked or not)

Anime (region locked - NTSC Region 1)

Extra DVD - Soundtrack, making of etc (Apparently not region locked)

As for the EU version



In my opinion a better looking steelcase

Art Book size of a manual of some sort.

EU version outright sucks. Pre-ordered by US copy today. If you order now through GameStop or Ebgames you get a bonus art book. I was so unlucky I couldn't buy it through the store because EU credit cards apparently doesn't work, so I called them and they re-directed me towards bn.com that has the same to offer (yes, even the extra art book) and it works there.

Always, your loyal Resident Evil fan <3 Guess who


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

I know this is going to get Painkiller even more angry, but is there any proof that Nero doesn't use Yamato in Gameplay?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I know this is going to get Painkiller even more angry, but is there any proof that Nero doesn't use Yamato in Gameplay?



So far, Yamato has only been treated like DB for Nero. It looks like spirit wields it while Nero's in DT so you'll be upgrading that spirit's powers and abilities.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 16, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> For what regards Pandora, I think that it's a weapon that have different attacks only if it's used in the Gunslinger Style, otherwise it will have a basic attack using the otherstyles.
> 
> Please, Dante, where did you read that Dante has 5 Devil Arms?
> I only read that there are 12 weapons in the game, but I can't really figure it out how to divide them between Dante and Nero.
> ...


Pandoras box turns into a huge lot of wepons, a railgun, a bow a missile launch platform and more.

Nero has only 2 weapons, Red Queen and Blue Rose and an unconfirmed Yamato (he has Yamato while in DT The Vergil Ghost that is]

12 weapons

Nero

Red Queen
Blue Rose

Dante

Rebellion
Gligamesh
Lucifer
Yamato
E&I
Shotgun
Pandora's box
unnamed Spear like DA (seen in a scan if I remember correctly)

That leaves 2 more weapons more likely for Dante and even if Yamato would count as a different DA for both characters Dante would still have 5 DA's at his disposal


If both Dante and Nero wield the Yamato it counts as the same weapon anyways.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 16, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Oh you noobs :<
> 
> US Collector's Edition
> 
> ...



I'll gladly take the hawt EU steelbook version over importing the US one 

I already have the whole anime on my Triple anyway so there's no need for me to get it and the soundtrack + mini artbook is just meh.

Can't wait till the 8th


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So far, Yamato has only been treated like DB for Nero. It looks like spirit wields it while Nero's in DT so you'll be upgrading that spirit's powers and abilities.



Is the control sort've limited to how 3 was with Dante and Vergil?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I'll gladly take the hawt EU steelbook version over importing the US one
> 
> I already have the whole anime on my Triple anyway so there's no need for me to get it and the soundtrack + mini artbook is just meh.
> 
> Can't wait till the 8th



It's still fairly cheaper than what you get in Europe. But yes, the EU boxart looks much better.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

Any ideas on the final two weapons? I'm hoping for another unorthodox weapon like Nevan even though i don't think that would fit in with the more serious theme of DMC4.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Is the control sort've limited to how 3 was with Dante and Vergil?



What do you mean limited?

We a CG version of this


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 16, 2008)

More look into Dante's Devil Trigger. Kinda spoilery on a 'new' boss, though. It shows what it looks like, but I guess it isn't that important.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2008)

Is the anime on a standard definition DVD in the SE?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> What do you mean limited?
> 
> We a CG version of this



Nero's DB. 

And is that even Yamato?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Nero's DB.
> 
> And is that even Yamato?



Don't know, have to play the game to know.

And yes it Yamato. You can find the acquisition screen . Not to mention there was the Yamato upgrade option in Nero's menu


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Don't know, have to play the game to know.
> 
> And yes it Yamato. You can find the acquisition screen . Not to mention there was the Yamato upgrade option in Nero's menu



Still doesn't feel right how they can just give away an epic weapon to such noobs.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 17, 2008)

Dante said:


> Pandoras box turns into a huge lot of wepons, a railgun, a bow a missile launch platform and more.
> 
> Nero has only 2 weapons, Red Queen and Blue Rose and an unconfirmed Yamato (he has Yamato while in DT The Vergil Ghost that is]
> 
> ...



Is Dante already available from the get-go or does he have to be unlocked. Pardon me for asking, but it's been a while since I read some DMC news.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Is Dante already available from the get-go or does he have to be unlocked. Pardon me for asking, but it's been a while since I read some DMC news.



You start playing as Dante at about halfway through the game.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 17, 2008)

No demo tomorrow according to new dmc4 english website, it's coming next week although the Japanese store might get it today

EDIT: More screens



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2008)

Link to that website?

I was eagerly waiting at the PSS today, reminding myself I would be disappointed big time and that I was.


----------



## Akira (Jan 17, 2008)

@Unblessed Soul
Is there any proof that its coming to the Jap store today?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 17, 2008)

The demo is out on the 31th of Juanary


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 17, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> You start playing as Dante at about halfway through the game.



Thanks for the info. I thought that Dante was gonna sit out this game. What a relief. 

@ Unblessed Soul: Those screens are so..............stylish as they say in dmc.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 18, 2008)

And Capcom delivers with the CG I wanted


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 18, 2008)

Fu**ing great RD, the DT is awesome!

I have to deny myself, and I have to admit that the Exceed system for Red Queen is more than cool, and...yes...Nero kicks major ass.
Just check out the 3 videos in this page


or you can also hold your breath here...


and...Nero DB is without any kind of doubts related to Vergil/Nelo Angelo, just see his piercing sword style.


----------



## Segan (Jan 18, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Fu**ing great RD, the DT is awesome!
> 
> I have to deny myself, and I have to admit that the Exceed system for Red Queen is more than cool, and...yes...Nero kicks major ass.
> Just check out the 3 videos in this page
> ...


Seeing those vids make me glad I pre-ordered the steel book version.

That game really kicks ass.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 18, 2008)

All I can say is, it's made of win. I'm impressed just looking at some screens and vids. What more once the game is released.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 18, 2008)

heres videos of neros DT in action which PWN!



The 3rd video reminds me of the last battle in dmc3 for some reason


----------



## Segan (Jan 18, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> heres videos of neros DT in action which PWN!
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd video reminds me of the last battle in dmc3 for some reason


Dealthasar already posted that link.

But you're right, it's really cool.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Dealthasar already posted that link.
> 
> But you're right, it's really cool.



Ok sorry didn't see my bad, I can't wait for this game!


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 18, 2008)

Nevermind  Don't be sorry and post everything you find, since you've given the latest better news


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 18, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> The demo is out on the 31th of Juanary


Confirmation? >.<

And I'm just about to look at the videos now xD


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 18, 2008)

Confirmed from 
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
and


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

It's most definitely Vergil in there.

Just got that link on Capcom forums, and he even says "You're going down." just like Vergil did.

I say Vergil in person for DMC5.


----------



## Akira (Jan 18, 2008)

Fingers crossed its Vergil in person in DMC4.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 18, 2008)

I say Nero slicks his hair back by the end of the game.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 18, 2008)

Hope you lose this bet Hagi


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn that Kobayashi..


----------



## Akira (Jan 18, 2008)

Either Nero will slick back his hair, or Vergil will be a costume for Dante (making sense when Dante uses Darkslayer+Yamato)


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Either Nero will slick back his hair, or Vergil will be a costume for Dante (making sense when Dante uses Darkslayer+Yamato)



Personally I wanna know the ending/end boss because you can't have nero have all this relevance to virgil and leaving the ending with a cliffhanger would suck


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2008)

Having Vergil's spirit inside of the arm of an idiot is the stupidest thing Kobayashi could do.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 18, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Confirmed from
> William Dement
> and


I think it isn't confirmed at all since somewhere in the webpage says the game will be out october 27th or so and if you sign up for the widget the screen simply says coming soon, it must be wrong or at least I hope so besides seeing the site is English that is most likely refering to the English demo the Japanese one should be out next friday if I remember correctly



Painkiller said:


> Having Vergil's spirit inside of the arm of an idiot is the stupidest thing Kobayashi could do.


Well, it's better than dead


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Having Vergil's spirit inside of the arm of an idiot is the stupidest thing Kobayashi could do.



either way nero is still fodder and vergil WIN


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And Capcom delivers with the CG I wanted



Those are some pretty awesome screens there...can't wait for this game.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2008)

Dante said:


> Well, it's better than dead



I rather he be dead than his spirit stuck in a failure's arm.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I rather he be dead than his spirit stuck in a failure's arm.



lol but come on vergil is not dead well at least hes not in nero's arm, vergil is jus missin his right hand thats all and somehow that nero guy found it kinda like god hand


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 18, 2008)

Those videos should have answered a number of questions about how the spirit is used at least.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 18, 2008)

I read somehwre vergil doesnt make an apearance, but I may be wrong.I pre-ordered mine anyway. LET'S GO DMC!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s. maybe vergil's spirit will take over nero


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 19, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I say Nero slicks his hair back by the end of the game.


Nero wouldn't do justice to that hairstyle, so he isn't worth it. 

And I just noticed, but Dante's DT kinda has Vergil's hairstyle


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> I read somehwre vergil doesnt make an apearance, but I may be wrong.I pre-ordered mine anyway. LET'S GO DMC!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> p.s. maybe vergil's spirit will take over nero



Doesn't mean Vergil makes an actual appearance.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 19, 2008)

Not if its not true. It was an assumption if vergil's spirit takes over, Its not a fact.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

Game is gonna be kickass. Got my preorder and everything


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 19, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Having Vergil's spirit inside of the arm of an idiot is the stupidest thing Kobayashi could do.


Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Metal Gear Solid



Hey, Hideo Kojima was a genius. ANd Liquid is a million times better than Nero.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2008)

Liquid is a villain who died 3 times then turned into a freaking hand parasite (not literally).

That's a proof of badass.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

Hiroyuki Kobayashi and his team have been working hard to finish up Devil May Cry 4, and the game is now just three weeks away. A demo will hopefully hit the net before the release day, 7th of February, but the game's producer is now here to still your hunger thanks to the XCN. Hiroyuki Kobayashi covers multiplatform development, DLC, cut-scenes and much much more from the game, so read it all inside.

Answered By: Hiroyuki Kobayashi, Producer, Devil May Cry 4



> · *What new elements will be installed compared to DMC3 that will be especially appealing to fans of the genre?*
> Top of the list would have to be the introduction of Nero to the series. Not only did this allow us to expand the DMC universe through the added introduction of new characters from Nero’s world, but more importantly a new combat system. In previous DMC titles when you attacked with Dante the force of his blows propelled the enemy away from him, but now with Nero’s Devil Bringer you attack the enemy with sword or gun and then grab them back to continue the combo and rack up the style points. Players will also be able to charge Nero’s sword using the all new Exceed System and unleash some devastating and spectacular attacks. We’ve also provided Dante with some new skills and weapons to keep things fresh - Lucifer allows Dante to throw out a myriad of swords in front of him while with Gilgamesh Dante gets up close and personal with close combat moves made all the more deadly by the addition of blades to his gauntlets & boots. Finally Dante also gets access to Pandora’s Box, an assortment of 7 weapons ranging from a boomerang to a mobile missile launcher! So, to sum up DMC4 has all the intense stylish combat the series is renown for plus some fresh new tricks up its sleeve.
> 
> · *A lot of developers are reporting that it's easier to code for 360 then PlayStation 3. Do you share these thoughts?*
> ...


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess, it was someone with special interest to 360 who made the interview...? Anyway, I didn't learn much new except that Nero won't be able to switch styles. Not necessarily a bad thing, considering the videos I've seen Nero fighting in action.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> *I guess, it was someone with special interest to 360 who made the interview...?* Anyway, I didn't learn much new except that Nero won't be able to switch styles. Not necessarily a bad thing, considering the videos I've seen Nero fighting in action.



Thats what i was thinking XD 

Anyway not too bothered about Nero not having any styles seeing as his power will be evolving throughout the game so fighting with him won't get old.

Still Dissapointed that DMC2 hasn't been retconned  i think it'd be best if Kobayashi just told everyone to forget it happened, just brushed it under the rug. 

As a whole still counting the days till its release won't bother with the demo.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

But I wonder how that works with the time line. DMC4 is set before DMC2, while DMC3 took place before the original DMC.

That's the only thing confusing me.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 19, 2008)

It's quite easy.

DMC3 >>> DMC1 >>> DMC4 >>> DMC2

I think the only reason they put DMC2 at the end is because they didn't want to deal with Lucia and the fact that Dante went to Hell. 

If they got rid of 2 the timeline would be perfect imo.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

One pic of dantes DT one of neros


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2008)

Damnit, he only mentioned Frost and Assault making an appearance. Damn his cliffhangers! But man, this game really seems like it's going to help the PS3's sales. I mean, with DMC4, MGS4, Tales of Vesperia(?), and other honorable mentions, the PS3 may redeem itself. The only thing I need is at least Vergil's appearance.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 19, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Damnit, he only mentioned Frost and Assault making an appearance. Damn his cliffhangers! But man, this game really seems like it's going to help the PS3's sales. I mean, with DMC4, MGS4, Tales of Vesperia(?), and other honorable mentions, the PS3 may redeem itself. *The only thing I need is at least Vergil's appearance*.


Well, you can hope for some twist at the end but overall, Vergil's relation with Nero will provabely remain an interesting subplot during the whole game and since Nero is going to stay you can surely expect Vergil's return in DMC5


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2008)

What's Nero's relation to Dante/Vergil? Is he another son of Sparda?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's Nero's relation to Dante/Vergil? Is he another son of Sparda?



No he's not the son of sparda you should look here for information


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2008)

Dante said:


> Well, you can hope for some twist at the end but overall, Vergil's relation with Nero will provabely remain an interesting subplot during the whole game and since Nero is going to stay you can surely expect Vergil's return in DMC5



Like I said, even a cameo appearance would be nice.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, we can bet on a cameo.
By the way...I want to know how Capcom will dig in the connection between Mary/Lady and Dante.
I played DMC3 again yesterday and during the cutscene before the opening of the DemonWorld (2nd fight against Vergil), Arkham says that Lady's blood is the same as the one Sparda used to lock the Underworld.
So, is Lady some kind of Dante's cousin?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm glad there will be no extra DLC on either systems. If I'm paying £40 ($80) it better be a complete game right out of the box. With that said, what's the latest on the demo release? I heard January 31st.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm glad there will be no extra DLC on either systems. If I'm paying ?40 ($80) it better be a complete game right out of the box. With that said, what's the latest on the demo release? I heard January 31st.



The demo is this week apparently


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah, I didn't know that this thread existed. Pretty cool, I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 19, 2008)

The Japanese demo should be coming next friday january 25, there's still a few weeks until we get the real thing so the demo will be surely wellcome



Daelthasaar said:


> Yes, we can bet on a cameo.
> By the way...I want to know how Capcom will dig in the connection between Mary/Lady and Dante.
> I played DMC3 again yesterday and during the cutscene before the opening of the DemonWorld (2nd fight against Vergil), Arkham says that Lady's blood is the same as the one Sparda used to lock the Underworld.
> So, is Lady some kind of Dante's cousin?


Lady is the descendant of a priestess Sparda had to sacrifice to seal the underworld 2000 years ago, she isn't bloodly related to Sparda


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Ah, I didn't know that this thread existed. Pretty cool, I can't wait for this game.



best thread on the NF but ppl are gonna make the thread die when the game hits the stores i know im gonna do that


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It's mainly for advertising the game, to hook new people who haven't played a game of the said series.
> 
> That way, they can make a better decision on whether they should buy the game or not, based from the demo.



well im a veteran i dont need that besides those n00bs will probably like nero better not the awesomeness that is dante


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

I considered Nero a loser too, but after having seen how damn well his fighting system works, I HAD to change my mind.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> I considered Nero a loser too, but after having seen how damn well his fighting system works, I HAD to change my mind.



i only like him because of his DT because it has the awesomeness that is vergils spirit other wise im not really feelin him but his link up of combos is damn impressive


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

New images

The screens reveal a boss Nero might have a hard time with, since it's some sort of demon swordsman that looks like an insect who can flutter his wings at extremely high speeds and summon critters for devastating attacks.

Like the swords of Vergil (Dante's brother) in Devil May Cry 3, Dante in Devil Trigger mode this time can summon several floating blades for combat. According to what we can gather from the rough translation of Famitsu, Dante in demon form is now as powerful as his demonic knight father Sparda. As such, his improved arsenal includes all those glowing swords.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

its called the one eyed dark knight that monster and doesnt that look like lucifer doesnt which dante is summonin


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2008)

really, this is going to be a great game!!


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

PSM3 Review scans



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> PSM3 Review scans
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Somewhat a hard judgment. But at least it's going to keep you busy


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

Obviously DMC is not an IP for everyone, it's a good game for whoever wants to JUST play something cool.
It's HEAVEN (or HELL perhaps) for the ones who have the GUTS to apply to its game system and learn how to play it.
So, I'm not worried abou the harsh judgment.
The reviewers are always blabbling about the fact that the game has not turned into next gen...
Could you imagine something like the Resident Evil IP applied to DMC?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DMC has to remain this way.
Canon!


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Obviously DMC is not an IP for everyone, it's a good game for whoever wants to JUST play something cool.
> It's HEAVEN (or HELL perhaps) for the ones who have the GUTS to apply to its game system and learn how to play it.


I guess so. But what does IP mean?



> The reviewers are always blabbling about the fact that the game has not turned into next gen...


DMC4 is next gen...or did I misunderstand something?


> Could you imagine something like the Resident Evil IP applied to DMC?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DMC has to remain this way.
> Canon!


Never played Resident Evil and never will.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

More information here, I like:
Install time comes with 20 minute video of Background story of previous DMC games 
Bloody Palace in fact is an Achievement for the Xbox360 so it's in there 
The checkpiont system is also streamlined to be like the DMC3SE version where you have a checkpoint after and before every room and encounter. 

I can't wait for this game

Nero getting yamato


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2008)

Germans.


Hahahahahahahahahahha.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Heh, now Painkiller will get real pissed ^__^


----------



## Akira (Jan 20, 2008)

Can anyone translate what it says in that picture?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

Segan, IP stands for Intellectual Property, it's like saying DMC as a trademark, as a copyright.
It's not me that says that DMC4 is not next gen, the stubborn reviewers said so.
They imply that the mechanics of the game should be refreshed since it's coming on a new generation of consolles.
They actually say that it's the same game that we played on the old gen, just with enhanced graphic.

I totally disagree with this point of view.
DMC has to refine its mechanics, not change them all.
We, the fans, want it just like it is.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

i agree DMC is the ish


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Segan, IP stands for Intellectual Property, it's like saying DMC as a trademark, as a copyright.
> It's not me that says that DMC4 is not next gen, the stubborn reviewers said so.
> They imply that the mechanics of the game should be refreshed since it's coming on a new generation of consolles.
> They actually say that it's the same game that we played on the old gen, just with enhanced graphic.
> ...


Ah, I see.



Fenrir said:


> Can anyone translate what it says in that picture?


Yamato
A sword of enormous magical power, which gives Nero new abilities.

The phrase in English may be slightly different, but the point remains the same.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

Now I f**kin wait that some Japanese hero will film the entire game since I don't know when I'll be able to play it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 20, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't like it if they changed the whole mechanics, and from reading that I think they've refined it just right. I know it's too much to ask, but I was hoping they'd keep it just as hard or make a difficulty harder than DMC3's DMD .. the review says it's easier, I just hope it's not a lot easier. (It probably won't be, so I'm complaining about nothing)



> best thread on the NF but ppl are gonna make the thread die when the game hits the stores i know im gonna do that



No way. That's when this becomes the official DMC4 Discussion Thread.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I definitely wouldn't like it if they changed the whole mechanics, and from reading that I think they've refined it just right. I know it's too much to ask, but I was hoping they'd keep it just as hard or make a difficulty harder than DMC3's DMD .. the review says it's easier, I just hope it's not a lot easier. (It probably won't be, so I'm complaining about nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> No way. That's when this becomes the official DMC4 Discussion Thread.



 i guess ur right about that


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2008)

Contemplating switching my pre-order to Lim. Ed. I'm in Europe, any thoughts?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn, I'm going to have to go to my cousins house to play this everyday since I don't have a 360/PS3. O_O


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

YEAH THE ANIME WAS PHAIL


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> EU version is different from the US version, or so I've been told. And if it was simply the anime, I wouldn't even have bothered with the Lim. Ed., as I fucking hated it.


Well, I pre-ordered the European Limited Edition (it's called Collector's or Special Edition around here), and it includes a steelcase box (or whatever it is called) and an artbook. No anime.

Edit: Oh yeah, the German edition is said to be limited to 7000 pieces.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> EU version is different from the US version, or so I've been told. And if it was simply the anime, I wouldn't even have bothered with the Lim. Ed., as I fucking hated it.


Do it for the Artbook. I don't think the EU Limitededition has the anime. :3

I also can't believe I went through 13 weeks of that concentrated piece of crap.  I don't even remember a scene when he used a sword. xD


--
edits;

in after Segan >.<;


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Do it for the Artbook. I don't think the EU Limitededition has the anime. :3
> 
> I also can't believe I went through 13 weeks of that concentrated piece of crap.  I don't even remember a scene when he used a sword. xD
> 
> ...



the last boss was killed with a swing of rebellion and a shots from ebony and ivory


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, I pre-ordered the European Limited Edition (it's called Collector's or Special Edition around here), and it includes a steelcase box (or whatever it is called) and an artbook. No anime.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, the German edition is said to be limited to 7000 pieces.



I'm Dutch. 

Only a fool would get games from Germany when it's possible to get them from around here. Plus I'm an ex-employee of a gamestore that always gets limited editions and such. xD

I'll consider it, then.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm Dutch.
> 
> Only a fool would get games from Germany when it's possible to get them from around here. Plus I'm an ex-employee of a gamestore that always gets limited editions and such. xD
> 
> I'll consider it, then.


Since I'm natively speaking German, I'm automatically referring to German versions, when talking about European versions.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2008)

From my experiences in the gamestore, when German versions come in they're at times altered and censored. Plus I fucking hate it when games are in languages other than English. >.O


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> From my experiences in the gamestore, when German versions come in they're at times altered and censored. Plus I fucking hate it when games are in languages other than English. >.O


The Playstation games get censored?


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for double posting.

I've read on another forum, that Dante just plays through the same levels as Nero does in the first half of the game. Opinions?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

Review here




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There was a spoiler in there but it got removed look here for the spoiler
WARNING DON'T CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED


*Spoiler*: __ 



The spoiler was that nero is actually another brother of dantes


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2008)

That would suggest playing with Dante would be no different when we got to play with Vergil in DMC3.

Though Kobayashi said we get to play as Dante near half way through the story so it's not going to be as dull as that, we will be continuing with the story. Hopefully no boss repeats or anything like that. I don't mind playing the same levels as long as your going a different route i'll be happy.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

It's said that the bosses have to be beaten twice. But looking at Unblessed's spoiler, it doesn't seem to matter anyway.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> YEAH THE ANIME WAS PHAIL



It lacked...Vergil. 



UnblessedSoul said:


> Review here



Is that....HIM!?   

Vergil + Metal = Orgasm tsunami



> There was a spoiler in there but it got removed look here for the spoiler
> WARNING DON'T CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED
> 
> 
> ...



UUUUUUUUUWHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!? 

I think I just shat bricks.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> It lacked...Vergil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know whether it's _*him*_ or another person

Edit: Nvm it's vergil just saw it confirmed


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How COULDN'T it have been Vergil? And is that spoiler REALLY true about Nero!?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you exactly mean?


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I understood Nero is ANOTHER BROTHER of Dante and Vergil...it's not the third twin...or perhaps Nero is actually Vergil???
I really hope he's not even because Vergil doesn't use fire weapons


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> What do you exactly mean?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What was said was - "Devil May Cry 4 is actually the second sequel in the game series, with Devil May Cry 3 being a prequel. And YES, you do get to play as Dante.Although the story kicks off with Nero - *Dante's twin brother*, and a very emotional story"
Whether this means Dante has another twin is unknown but with all the stuff about how he's related to vergil, it seems to be him but who knows


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

That makes no sense. Unless it's an error supposed to be saying _triplets_, then a paradox has ocurred. Vergil and Nero can't be one in the same.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 20, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> That makes no sense. Unless it's an error supposed to be saying _triplets_, then a paradox has ocurred. Vergil and Nero can't be one in the same.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course it doesn't make sense and it won't until we see the story


----------



## Akira (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I SERIOUSLY doubt the other twin theory, there are so many things wrong with that. For example, why doesn't Nero have an amulet, or where is his keepsake from his father (Dante got Rebellion and Vergil got Yamato) and before anyone says Red Queen, look at pictures of Credo (Kyrieas brother), his sword is very similiar.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nero is a brother from another mother and if so sparda is a pimp


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

Now we know that Sparda, other than being a badass demon warrior, is a ruthless, relentless L.O.V.E. MACHINE


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

if it turns out to be true then that will be 100% proven


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

Sparda is known for spreading his demon seed around town.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

again 100% proven


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes...I heard a story that Glenn Tipton was another son of Sparda...


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

You're damn right. How else is he able to play so fast!?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyway...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I WANT VERGIL TO BE VERGIL, not Nero...just when I began to like the guy, I discover something that made me really hate him


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope this is just a severe case of schizophrenia for Vergil if, God forbid, it IS true.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 20, 2008)

They are most likely referirng to the fact of Vergil being INSIDE Nero.


*Spoiler*: __ 





There's absolutely no posibility whatsover of Nero being a 3rd son, first of all there cannot be 3 twins and his age with Dante makes a huge paradox, however if you notice Nero's age corresponds with Vergil's age at DMC3.

I don't know how this will come out but I think this is going to be like I've been thinking from a lot time ago, Nero IS Vergil, completely he's just been split in two personas or something like that Nero being his human side and "Nelo" being the old Vergil persona, possibly he's had his powers sealed within him for some time and all that being a human and living happily in Fortuna are some kind of fake memories, being near Yamato re-awakened his latent powers and thus he started changing or something like that, this sounds strange but I think is a possibility.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 20, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Review here
> 
> 
> There was a spoiler in there but it got removed look here for the spoiler
> ...


After reading the spoiler needless to say I'm shocked. Not super-shocked but given that it's a contradiction of what was initially said gets me. However knowing the game they can tie that in greatly and still have it make sense. They have to somehow make it right. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure that a major hint will be given in the game as to how he can be another brother of Dante's but it'll probably be solved for DMC5, just maybe a hint now.



I want this game now. 

To the better version, it was obvious which one would be better. We all know which to get but even so it's DMC4 and that's it.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 20, 2008)

Just to clarify things:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy said: Nero is Dante's *twin* brother, then an user said (most likely in assumption) he's _another_ brother, so most likely this just confirm what we've known from some time now Nero=Vergil


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

Dante said:


> Just to clarify things:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm still confused...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 20, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Review here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope that the nero = dante's brother thingy will make sense to me once I start playing the game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Okay, what the hell xD _ 



Sparda was a whore? 

Seriously though, the way it was written in the review was kind of confusing. Like it was just blurted out without any care, or something.

Anyway, I don't know how that could make sense in the timeline, at all. If they were triplets, then they should be around the same age, but it looks like Nero is too young.

I want this game so I could see for myself, ARGH >_<




--
edits;

Also, does that article imply that DMC4 natively runs on 1080 res? o.o


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 21, 2008)

DMC timeline is quite confused...
Partly because Dante and Vergil don't age at the same speed of the other humans.
But how really old are they?
In DMC they could be 18 or 40, who knows?
Then, how long ago did Sparda seal the Demon World? It's said to be 2000 years ago...
Perhaps until he met the mother of D&V he didn't do anything to preserve his species/seed/semen?
Again, when did Sparda died? And how?
Another, why Dante aged a lot and Lady and Trish are still two killer Barbs?

The more I think about it, the more I get confused...and I still leave DMC2 out of the plot.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> DMC timeline is quite confused...
> Partly because Dante and Vergil don't age at the same speed of the other humans.
> But how really old are they?
> In DMC they could be 18 or 40, who knows?



Dante's 19 or 20 in DMC3, I forgot what precisely at the moment 

He's in his late twenties/early thirties in 1. 

It's been stated that DMC4 is a few years after that. 

And god knows how old he'll end up being in DMC2 when they push it back with each new game.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 21, 2008)

Some guy over at gamfaqs says stuff about the game don't look if you don't want to be spoiled!

This guy has only played the game half way through BTW


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it even stated that Sparda died 2000 years ago? If not this could mean that Sparda is still meddling with human women, thus explaining Nero's existence as Dante's (half-)brother.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is it even stated that Sparda died 2000 years ago? If not this could mean that Sparda is still meddling with human women, thus explaining Nero's existence as Dante's (half-)brother.



I guess we could say that Sparda was really enamored by human women. He's a demon after all and he's bound to indulge in a couple of sinful things. 

Joking aside, I'm pretty surprised that Nero is a half-brother.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is it even stated that Sparda died 2000 years ago? If not this could mean that Sparda is still meddling with human women, thus explaining Nero's existence as Dante's (half-)brother.


Sparda uses his own blood along with the other requirements seen in DMC3 to shut/open the demon world. So he should be dead. =/


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Isn't Sparda's kind considered immortal? And my question didn't get answered...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Isn't Sparda's kind considered immortal? And my question didn't get answered...



I can only theorize that since he sealed part of his powers in the demon world in order to seal the path to the demon world (as stated in DMC 3), he lost at least half of it thus rendering him half-human hence, making him mortal somehow.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 21, 2008)

If that ends up, being true that would be so...

Anyways i'm NOT buying it at all, until I see it proven by a reliable source or by myself it's too much coincidence that Nero would be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A half brother


 AND have Vergil's spirit within him

About Sparda, he shut the portal 2000 years ago, bacame a human 8or half-human) and silently reigned over the human world until he married Eva and the twins were born then he supposedly died (I say died because everyone assumes him dead even his own sons) but the point was never clarified


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Dante said:


> If that ends up, being true that would be so...
> 
> Anyways i'm NOT buying it at all, until I see it proven by a reliable source or by myself it's too much coincidence that Nero would be
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You mean you wouldn't buy it if Nero was indeed Dante's half-brother?

Isn't that nitpicking?


----------



## Shepard (Jan 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> You mean you wouldn't buy it if Nero was indeed Dante's half-brother?
> 
> Isn't that nitpicking?



I mean I won't buy the spoiler 

I would buy this game even if Nero is some a space hamseter in disgise


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Dante said:


> I mean I won't buy the spoiler
> 
> I would buy this game even if Nero is some a space hamseter in disgise


Glad to hear that.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 21, 2008)

Wait, whut? xD



--
360 review =p



> When it was announced in March last year that Devil May Cry 4 would see simultaneous release on multiple consoles; Sony no doubt commenced licking their wounds, as Microsoft rejoiced as they smelt blood; realizing their new-found stranglehold on the action genre. Not only did they still have the exclusive rights to Ninja Gaiden II, they now shared joint-custody of Sony's stray child, Devil May Cry 4.
> 
> The only concern regarding the announcement was: will Devil May Cry handle itself in the same smooth fashion it does on the PlayStation? Can its intricate control-scheme be emulated for the Xbox? I'm here to tell you: Yes, and oh my, yes.
> 
> ...





> Devil May Cry 4 is everything a hack-and-slash should be and then some. Sadly it falters with repeated level design and a moderately troublesome camera; but in the grand scheme of things, these are only minor flaws. Devil May Cry 4 delivers an experience that is second to none on Xbox 360, so far. Held together by a solid narrative, it makes your blood boil with every fight you encounter. It's a great title, pick it up.
> 
> 
> Pros
> ...



*Shisui of the Mirage*


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

shit mang, can't wait D: preordered it from B&N



pervy_hermit said:


> I can only theorize that since he sealed part of his powers in the demon world in order to seal the path to the demon world (as stated in DMC 3), he lost at least half of it thus rendering him half-human hence, making him mortal somehow.



that would make dante 2000 years old -_-;



edit: time for work, i'll reply to any replies to my post in 6 hours , laters


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!  I just read the last couple of pages and I am seriously in shock and awwww!!!!!!!!    I am kind of angry at it, but it is a good thing to see. 

I still don't like the fact that it is also being put on the crapbox360, but that is the companies choice.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, the PS3 market is still too small for companies to make profit with exclusive console games and to get bigger audience. If the PS3 sales increase substantially, though...


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

I do agree with that, but many companies have signed deals to go exclusive to blueray and the market for it has been practically decided.  Also from where I work, I have noticed a swing in the last 2 months and PS3 sales a going up and up.  

So I think that even though DMC4 is multiplatform now (Release in the US in Feb), the next DMC game will be exclusive again (I hope).


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 21, 2008)

The market have to be supported by exclusivities to grow.
Anyway, I point out that even if PS3's base is smaller, Sony version of DMC4 will outsold the one for XBOX 360.
If you go back in this thread, I said that making the game available for both the machines would have been a damage, because the quality of the game would have been lowered to the capacity of the less performant machine.
Now, everyone knows that Sony's hardware is better, even if it's a pain in the ass.
The real difference is that I had always noticed is that Japanese programmers are usually more dedicated and patient to work on good engines, character design and so on, while Americans are more "right here, right now", the best result with the less strain.
In this point of view, XBOX 360 is a more fascinating hardware.
But PS3, like the other PS will grow in quality during his life, something that XBOX didn't do.
I really hope that DMC will get back as an exclusive, because having another multiplat will force the Capcom guys to do something new without pushing too much the hardware's possibilities.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 21, 2008)

Why do people care if a game is exclusive or not? I honestly don't get it. People complaining about it going multiplatform just look like fucktards to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 21, 2008)

It doesn't really matter, we all know which version is the better version. Another reviewer states the PS3 version is the better one, I mean we knew this already right? Either way it's an amazing title and sales don't mean as much as some suppose they do. 

Let's just enjoy the title as it's fullest when we get the game. I'm sure we all will have fun with that.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Why do people care if a game is exclusive or not? I honestly don't get it. People complaining about it going multiplatform just look like fucktards to me.


It is more to deal with pride in a system.  Like hay we got this kick ass thing, and no body else does, so if you want it you got to come over here to get it.  It is also a way to increase sales of a particular system.  I care about what system DMC4 shows up on because I have been playing it on the sony system/systems since the series came out, and I feel that sony has put their name behind it and it should stay a sony brand type game.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, if it would have been Lost Planet, who cares, it's a brand new series, but DMC gain popularity thanks to Sony's system and its loyal fanbase.
Other than that...we (Sony fanboys) had a cool series: Resident Evil that switched system and HAD to come back (selling more on PS2 than Gamecube) and another cool series: Dino Crisis, that became pure s**t when it went to another system.
Then Capcom made a lot of bucks with Onimusha...I think that Capcom is in debt with Sony and vice versa.
Said so, I'm more than happy that DMC4 is better on PS3, because it's how the things had to go.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yes, if it would have been Lost Planet, who cares, it's a brand new series, but DMC gain popularity thanks to Sony's system and its loyal fanbase.
> Other than that...we (Sony fanboys) had a cool series: Resident Evil that switched system and HAD to come back (selling more on PS2 than Gamecube) and another cool series: Dino Crisis, that became pure s**t when it went to another system.
> Then Capcom made a lot of bucks with Onimusha...I think that Capcom is in debt with Sony and vice versa.
> Said so, I'm more than happy that DMC4 is better on PS3, because it's how the things had to go.


FYI kid, calling yourself a system fanboy is never cool.

DMC coming to 360 is pretty much just for the money.  Developing for just the PS3 wouldn't get Capcom the money they wanted from the game, so they port it.

The reason DMC4 is "better" on PS3 is because that is the main development platform.  Both PS3 and 360 are getting the same game, but one happens to load a few seconds faster.

and lol Capcom isn't in debt to Sony in any way.

If you truly want the developers of your favorite games to be rewarded for their hard work then you will fully support multiplatform development.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

The exclusivity matters, because instead of spending more time on the game, now they spent alot of time adapting it to the crap that is xbox 360


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 21, 2008)

Some guy wrote this on one of the review comment sections



> The game was probably dumbed down due to going multiplat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

told you guys, when multiplatiforming it takes up lots of production time that could be spent on other stuff


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 21, 2008)

If anyone wants evidence of that look here ^_^

Some forum poster



> Ok so Official Playstation Mag Australia gave DMC4 a 7/10.
> 
> Why? Because Capcom went half-assed with the game. Example. The first 10 levels are Nero which is cool and the other 10 are as Dante which is awsome. What is not cool is that Dante's levels are exactly the same as Neros just played in reverse order and this includes bosses. So by the end of the game you have fought all the bosses at least twice and one must be beaten four times!
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2008)

Still a must buy for me.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 21, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> If anyone wants evidence of that look here ^_^
> 
> Some forum poster


That info it's not totally accurate, Dante replays four of Nero's levels on a distinct order and fights 4 of the bosses Nero did however the other 6 levels are for the most part (minus the last part it seems) Dante exclusive levels, also you have to take aaccount in that there are lots of zones which are designed for Dante only which Nero skips with the Grim Grip, dante's part of the game is absolutely and totally *not* like Vergil's in the SE


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> If anyone wants evidence of that look here ^_^
> 
> Some forum poster



Only 20 levels? AGAIN?


----------



## Shepard (Jan 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Only 20 levels? AGAIN?



The missions are much larger this time, each one are like 15 minutes long or so, first walktrough is aroud 14-15 hours without orb farming etc...the longest game of the series yet, it might be a pain to SS DMD tough


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Dante said:


> The missions are much larger this time, each one are like 15 minutes long or so, first walktrough is aroud 14-15 hours without orb farming etc...the longest game of the series yet, it might be a pain to SS DMD tough



Still, I was expecting a little more than 20 missions. The first DMC had about...either 22 or 24 missions.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 21, 2008)

I think someone asked if Dante and Vergil aged normally. Yes, they do. In DMC3, Dante's about 19-20 ish. In DMC1, he's either late twenties or early thirties. And so on.


Also, speaking of missions, if it hasn't been posted yet, here's the intro to the first mission (spoilers, maybe?): 




YouTube: [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=phzfg4Iwvns[/YOUTUBE]


The commentary makes it super-annoying, but damn; Dante's bringing the pain in that vid. 

And on the subject of Nero being (censored); I'm just glad he's not Dante's son, even if that would make more sense than (also censored). I don't mind as long as Capcom creates a good backstory. But...






*Spoiler*: __ 



My vote's on cloning.


----------



## FinalEnd (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm wondering why dante did that, why did he shot the old man in the head and started killing everyone?

He must of had a good reason


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

Dante said:


> That info it's not totally accurate, Dante replays four of Nero's levels on a distinct order and fights 4 of the bosses Nero did however the other 6 levels are for the most part (minus the last part it seems) Dante exclusive levels, also you have to take aaccount in that there are lots of zones which are designed for Dante only which Nero skips with the Grim Grip, dante's part of the game is absolutely and totally *not* like Vergil's in the SE


you beat me to it D:


Painkiller said:


> Only 20 levels? AGAIN?


it seems to be a trend for them, i like it, not too long, not too short, and tons of action. also as dante mentioned below, it's much larger levels.


Dante said:


> The missions are much larger this time, each one are like 15 minutes long or so, first walktrough is aroud 14-15 hours without orb farming etc...the longest game of the series yet, it might be a pain to SS DMD tough







edit: is there any cutscene out of the cutscene of Nero Dante fight... and i mean the full one?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> shit mang, can't wait D: preordered it from B&N
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I don't exactly know how old sparda was when he died nor do I know how old Dante was when Sparda died.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Unfortunately, I don't exactly know how old sparda was when he died nor do I know how old Dante was when Sparda died.



The theory about him locking his own power in thus rendering him mortal would mean Dante would be approx 2000 years, seeing as it was 2000 years since he rebelled and sealed the demonic world.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> I'm wondering why dante did that, why did he shot the old man in the head and started killing everyone?
> 
> He must of had a good reason



Uh, I believe it was already revealed in previous trailers and videos that most of those guys he's smacking around aren't human. 



> The theory about him locking his own power in thus rendering him mortal would mean Dante would be approx 2000 years, seeing as it was 2000 years since he rebelled and sealed the demonic world.



Which doesn't work because Dante's mom died just 20 years before DMC1. Unless she found a way to live 2000 years, Sparda simply lived in the human world for a couple thousand years before Dante and Vergil were born.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

^
which was my point


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> The theory about him locking his own power in thus rendering him mortal would mean Dante would be approx 2000 years, seeing as it was 2000 years since he rebelled and sealed the demonic world.



Oh well, it was just a theory. However, Capcom hasn't stated how many years went by before he met the mom and you know, got it on with her.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

no, but that's a given, take dantes age and add a couple of years to it  Dantes age is x, y how many years before Dante was born she met him (Sparda)


x+y=z    z years before DMC1


and as mentioned like 1 or 2 posts above dante was like 19ish in DMC3, so i'd guess z is around 22-25ish


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll just leave his age to speculation. XD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah yes, at 1:17 in this vid, you can clearly see the guard isn't human. I doubt the head guy was an innocent old man for Dante to shoot him point blank like that.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Makes me wonder...did they have Sperm Clinics back in Sparda's era, with the tehcnology to keep semen fresh out of the oven? 



Silvermyst said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My vote's on cloning.



A replica of Vergil? Do you know nothing of him? A replica wouldn't be as epic as the REAL one.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, cloning my ass  he is similar to Dante and Vergil but in no way a clone


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Nero's too much fail even to be a clone.


----------



## Soljah (Jan 21, 2008)

About the dante/vergil aging thing.  They age but i think they stay in a primed state for along ass time.  Like their body won't go old and ragged to the point they're not their usual selves for a long period of times (100s of years maybe?)  DMC 2 in the far future and dante looks still youngish not old as crap


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Nero's too much fail even to be a clone.



He's better then vergil


----------



## Akuma (Jan 22, 2008)

Well nero dresses cooler than Vergil, Vergil wears stuff that looks like hes goin huntin for red coats.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Soljah said:


> About the dante/vergil aging thing.  They age but i think they stay in a primed state for along ass time.  Like their body won't go old and ragged to the point they're not their usual selves for a long period of times (100s of years maybe?)  DMC 2 in the far future and dante looks still youngish not old as crap



good point


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> It is more to deal with pride in a system.  Like hay we got this kick ass thing, and no body else does, so if you want it you got to come over here to get it.  It is also a way to increase sales of a particular system.  I care about what system DMC4 shows up on because I have been playing it on the sony system/systems since the series came out, and I feel that sony has put their name behind it and it should stay a sony brand type game.



You truelly are a fan of the series, demanding that the game is exclusive to the least selling console with DMC already not being a super console seller which would cause them to lose even more money.



UnblessedSoul said:


> If anyone wants evidence of that look here ^_^
> 
> Some forum poster



And the 360 really is the reason why they have decided to be lazy, a machine that is pretty much the same power as the PS3 that has handled better looking and larger games.

It is not like it is the PS3 and the wii.

on a other note, I fucking want demo NOW.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Well i'd prefer it to be for Sony only seeing as it has been, also like i said earlier it took production time from the creators to transfer and adapt it to the xbox.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, from business view, multi-platform are more profitable for developers for obvious reasons.

Sony is probably better off producing its own, new game franchises, that kick ass, so they would have more exclusives that might push their consoles ahead of 360.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

they had, but then big ol microsoft came with their very big bag of money.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

WOO Spoilers DON'T LOOK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED>>>>



*Spoiler*: __ 





> *
> DMC4 use gold or yellow orb???*
> 
> 
> ...






Monograph been updated


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

so they even use the same voice eh?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

The demo has been confirmed for 24th this week


----------



## Shepard (Jan 22, 2008)

Unblessed beat me to it, demo on the 24

Two daus to go


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

yeh demo on thursday, but that's been known for a good week now


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

Kip

this scene jus proves how much we all love Dante and how badass he really is lol


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

the fun thing is that Nero used Devil Bringer and Dante didn't even flinch until he got pierced with a sword


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, Dante got experience to boot, plus he's really powerful.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

guys have u thought about this but actually jus maybe mundus sealed vergil's spirit inside yamato because he was unable to control him so he decided to control the body but couldnt he's spirit/mind etc so when nero got stabbedd by vergils yamato he's life force was poured into nero. it might be plausable what u guys think?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> He's better then vergil



At least Nero doesn't suck as much as Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoiler alert I don't know the credibility of this guy, it might be true or false if it's true I will be annoyed 



*Spoiler*: __ 



***Spoilers***

Alrighty i finally had enought time to wrap up DMC4, and what a ride.For all of you expecting an OMGWTFBBQ ending, your dead wrong. The last boss fight is not Nero, Dante, Mundus, Trish, Lady, Credo, Agnus, or even Vergil(and its not as good as any of the other boss fights). Nero will be in DMC5.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, yes, let's get annoyed and all stuff, but I'm sure, we will all enjoy the game once we get our hands into it.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Well nero dresses cooler than Vergil, Vergil wears stuff that looks like hes goin huntin for red coats.



Nero looks liks a fucking Frankenstein of Dante AND Vergil.



UnblessedSoul said:


> WOO Spoilers DON'T LOOK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would Dan SouthWorth be in it if Vergil isn't even making an actual appearance?


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Spoiler alert I don't know the credibility of this guy, it might be true or false if it's true I will be annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wtf plz tell me it aint so


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

i know there is gonna be one pissed off dude that is PAINKILLER


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

Again he could be just bsing I don't know

He also said



*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything is identical. The only main difference is that you level up 1/3 more quickly. I guess capcom did it that way so you could get a chance to level up most all of your styles. As for the last boos fight...there is a JACKPOT!






Painkiller said:


> Why would Dan SouthWorth be in it if Vergil isn't even making an actual appearance?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's talking about boss fight, so you don't fight vergil


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

jackpot o.O what could that be


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoilers look away -- Lol


*Spoiler*: __ 





> That is already set up for DMC5. My friend tells me that if you beat it on Dante Dies mode(thats the name of it, not Dante Must Die) you get an alternate ending similar to DMC3 with vegil in hell. FFor windblade: it plays identically to DMC3 but with alot more purchasable moves(most being for DT). There is no LIIIIIGHT scene, SPOILERSLOOKAWAYNOWIFYOUDONTTHENDONTTELLMEOMGWTFBBQIMAWOOPYOARSE and you set Nero free from his curse.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> At least Nero doesn't suck as much as Ratchet & Clank.



Ahh...lost here... What does ratchet and clank have to do with how stupid vergil looks?


----------



## Shepard (Jan 22, 2008)

I would take EVERYTHING with a grain of salt as of now, there's a lot of people which like to mess around


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

o.O wow so basically in DMC5 he will be useless bacause that arm made him what he is in DMC4  well being filler is cool, being a sidekick is what he should have been originally


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

Dante said:


> I would take EVERYTHING with a grain of salt as of now, there's a lot of people which like to mess around



Yeah I will know whether this guy is telling the truth or not by tomorrow as a polish guy got the game early so he's playing it atm and he's gonna answer questions afterwards about the story


Spoiler alert--




*Spoiler*: __ 



SpoilersOmgWtfBbqIfYouDontLookAwayThenDontBe LikeBooHooOrDontSayWhatAFugginLiarThisDarkKnightIs

It is more explanatory near the end with the whole situation. He is the son of both Sparda and Eva, making him a full brother. What is happening in the story is that Nero was adopted by the order, who fool him into believing that his parents were not important. He is a ppart of the order... and must obey. There is much betrayal going on within the story, and Nero pretty much does what he is told. He is the handy man that will take care of any job in fortuna...until Dante shows up and exposes what has been going on. He is tipped of by *spoiler*, who mentions that fortuna is about to become a potal to the demonic world. This is very remiiniscent to the DMC1 beginning.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 22, 2008)

vault023 said:


> o.O wow so basically in DMC5 he will be useless bacause that arm made him what he is in DMC4  well being filler is cool, being a sidekick is what he should have been originally



Vault please use spoiler tags even if you are not explicity talking about the spoiler, the context would give something away and I absolutely don't want to know anything about the ending 



UnblessedSoul said:


> Yeah I will know whether this guy is telling the truth or not by tomorrow as a polish guy got the game early so he's playing it atm and he's gonna answer questions afterwards about the story


Yeah, I didn't read the spoilers and if this is the same guy ofv the Gfaqs boards I hope he lying, but the Polish guy should make things clear soon


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

gotcha dante


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit enough brothers. Give Dante and Vergil a hot sister already


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2008)

what royal devil1 said should be 100% canon


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Spoiler alert I don't know the credibility of this guy, it might be true or false if it's true I will be annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it's hardly credible at all.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ahh...lost here... What does ratchet and clank have to do with how stupid vergil looks?



Well, I can see you don't anger easily. Still, I'd rather fuck a really fat chick rather than play the Hajime No Ippo Wii game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Well, I can see you don't anger easily. Still, I'd rather fuck a really fat chick rather than play the Hajime No Ippo Wii game.



Ah...ok? Lol oh i get it, your the kinda guy who tries to strike other peoples likes instead of defending stuff. I gotcha man, i do it too


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ah...ok? Lol oh i get it, your the kinda guy who tries to strike other peoples likes instead of defending stuff. I gotcha man, i do it too



No, I just try to find any weak points someone has and constantly antagonize them about it, sort of like Jade from Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> No, I just try to find any weak points someone has and constantly antagonize them about it, sort of like Jade from Tales of the Abyss.



Same. I'm just messing with ya, vergil is cool i just don't care who i play as really in DMC, i wanna just play it


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Same. I'm just messing with ya, vergil is cool i just don't care who i play as really in DMC, i wanna just play it



So...you know ho Jade Curtiss is, eh?  

4 is really tearing me apart. On one hand it has Yamato AND Darkslayer, on the other hand, Vergil's stuck in an idiot's body..


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> So...you know ho Jade Curtiss is, eh?
> 
> 4 is really tearing me apart. On one hand it has Yamato AND Darkslayer, on the other hand, Vergil's stuck in an idiot's body..



Same. Vergil was the dark side of Dante with all the skill and style to match and now he's trapped, hopefully he'll be able to seperate for a few seconds at least in a cut scene or a bonus game. Would someone mind telling me where u guys get ur info from so I can read  the exciting details as well.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, there are so many spoilers. It makes the game all the more worthwhile to play to find out which are fact or fiction.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit enough brothers. Give Dante and Vergil a hot sister already



hahahhaha truth


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 23, 2008)

And Famitsu says.........

Devil May Cry 4 9/9/9/8

Seems they gave the same thing to DMC3: SE


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

they're so cheap with grades


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

The fewest games are perfect. But it's good enough nonetheless.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

so you're saying DMC4 will be worse than it's predecessors ?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 23, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And Famitsu says.........
> 
> Devil May Cry 4 9/9/9/8
> 
> Seems they gave the same thing to DMC3: SE



They're so stingy. A game of DMC 4's calibur deserves better.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

it's like i say, nowadays people grade too much on graphics, i swear if it had FF graphics it would've gotten a 10 even if it sucked.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> it's like i say, nowadays people grade too much on graphics, i swear if it had FF graphics it would've gotten a 10 even if it sucked.


Pfft. As much as I LOVE FF games, it's graphics have been mediocre at best. They're not all that. They only pretty much shine when it comes to cg cutscenes. ;-;

But then again there isn't a FF on a next-gen yet.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Pfft. As much as I LOVE FF games, it's graphics have been mediocre at best. They're not all that. They only pretty much shine when it comes to cg cutscenes. ;-;
> 
> But then again there isn't a FF on a next-gen yet.



i was talking about der cutscenes


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Pfft. As much as I LOVE FF games, it's graphics have been mediocre at best. They're not all that. They only pretty much shine when it comes to cg cutscenes. ;-;
> 
> But then again there isn't a FF on a next-gen yet.



ff12 was a stunner of a game for ps2


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2008)

Shame that the game was mostly a shitfest.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2008)

"That?s right kids, you heard it here first: The Devil May Cry 4 demo you?ve heard about will be up on XBox Live and PlayStation Network this Thursday, January 24, 2008. We?re told to expect it up on XBox Live at 2am PST, and between 2 and 3pm PST on PlayStation Network."

That's from the Capcom US site. Still can't find anything about an European release of the demo on the Capcom EU site. I'll be mad if it doen't get released here tomorrw (stupid translations, most gamers know english, why even bother to translate it )


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2008)

Because the Germans, Frenchies and so on are retarded and don't take to learning other languages as well as the Dutch do?


----------



## spectaa (Jan 23, 2008)

> most gamers know english



Lol, here in france most gamers aren't that good in english compared to the rest of the world or even europe.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Because the Germans, Frenchies and so on are retarded and don't take to learning other languages as well as the Dutch do?



Yup, that's why


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

Not 100% sure about this



*Spoiler*: __ 





> ENEMIES
> 
> 1) Scarecrows
> 2) Master Scarecrow (Seen both in video format and in some screens)
> ...


----------



## Shepard (Jan 23, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Not 100% sure about this



This is Chaos Aptom's compiled enemy list, he's made a great effort and is basically accurate however the shadows are not confirmed and the producers just said that they were experimentig with shadow-like dinamycs, also the Nero/Vergil final boss is pure speculation as well based on Kobayashi-san's quote of the surprisin final enemy, the rest is correct


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

dang many spoilers in a short time


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

Some guy at neogaf said this


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The apparition behind Nero during his Devil Trigger is in fact Vergil. This was confirmed a while back and he does speak inside Nero's head from time to time, sort of like the Dark Prince in POP3. When Nero uses Yamato, both Nero and Vergil become more synchronized in attacks. Also Dante has the Yamato as well but he uses it in a different style than Vergil's.
> 
> Don't worry, I am always ahead in the DMC news. And yes, Vergil DOES FUCKING RETURN!






Can anyone translate polish ? Lol


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Wow, faktycznie, oddźwięk jest spory.  Ja dostałem wczoraj na XBL wiadomości nawet z pogr?żkami
> 
> Co do pytań Dave1988 - ten Yamato to tak nie do końca katana. Po wciśnięciu RT, z naładowanym Devil Triggerem, wyrzucamy oponenta w g?rę - typowe walczenie kataną to to nie jest. Pewnie jeszcze nie odkryłem jakichś supermocy z tym związanych, ale na początku tylko taką opcję mamy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2008)

if that last sentence of the first spoiler is right then two words FUCK YEAH


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 23, 2008)

If the last sentence of the spoiler is true, I'm already dubbing this as the best DMC game ever.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2008)

this game plot wise is shapin up to pwn really really hard cant wait


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2008)

fuck man UNBLESSED is takin soo long with the spoilers i need to find out from the polish dude what happens grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

Well the dude who asked him questions in polish isn't on so can't do much really unless someone knows polish


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2008)

i got a polish friend but unfortunately his offline, still in college have to wait i guess but ur such a realible source UNBLESSED dont u have anymore stuff to share -_- i need my daily fix of DMC 4 u know


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2008)

well i have an polish ex girlfriend i wonder if i should ask her............ well i sent her an email have to wait and see now -_-.....................she said she's busy she will do it later so im afraid we are out of luck


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2008)

Edit your posts instead of quadriple posting, thanks.

Still no word about an European demo, I'm getting scared.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2008)

Euro Demo dates.

360 Tomorrow.
Triple Jan 31st.


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Shame that the game was mostly a shitfest.



difference of opinions I really liked it m first ff title now when I play the other games the combat doesn't feel that great

I just hope psn dl seeds aren't slow like when ratchet and heavenly sword hit but I'm gonna dl it on live too just to see how they compare


----------



## Akira (Jan 23, 2008)

@Hagi
US demo is still set for the 24th though right?


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah demo hits tomorrow probably worldwide on live and psn


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, Capcom has announced tomorrow for both XBL and PSN



//Birkin <3


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2008)

360 is tomorrow for both US and EU and as far as i know its still tomorrow for it on PSN in the States.

Europe doesn't get it till the 31st on PSN so i'm not gonna bother with the Demo.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

Hagi said:


> 360 is tomorrow for both US and EU and as far as i know its still tomorrow for it on PSN in the States.
> 
> Europe doesn't get it till the 31st on PSN so i'm not gonna bother with the Demo.



Don't matter you can just make different region psns, I've got all 3 regions


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Don't matter you can just make different region psns, I've got all 3 regions



how do you do that?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

Pein said:


> how do you do that?



look on google for guides


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Euro Demo dates.
> 
> 360 Tomorrow.
> Triple Jan 31st.



Source?

Anyway, YUSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Although I have to study for a test on friday, this will be a niiiiiiice break. 



Edit: Never mind, found a source.



"[UPDATE] Europeans will be able to get hold of the demo on January 24 on Xbox Live, although PS3 owners will have to wait until January 31."


----------



## Akuma (Jan 23, 2008)

Cant wait for the demo, It will probably be free right?


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2008)

Demos are free, I can't think of any demo you actually had to pay for.

Anyway, unlockable spoilers coming up: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Yes. So far i have unlocked DMC1 Dante and and Hooded Nero. The DMC1 Dante is badass as usual, and hooded nero looks like one of the demon priests you kill early on in ther game (except with nero's)"

This is from the gamefaqs thread where that reviewer is pretty much spoiling almost everything xD Anyway, those unlockables are pretty cool. Hooded Nero I'd like to see, sounds like one of the unlockables I'll use for a while.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

This is the summary of the polish guys podcast someone posted


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Summary of the podcast:
> 
> 
> - The guy that played it is a DMC newbie and haven`t played other DMCs
> ...






More spoilers ahead don't know credibility 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1.) The Yamato will be a weapon that Nero can wield in this game. He does not receive it permanently though.
> 2.) Gloria is actually Trish. Her reasons for this I am unable to dig up yet, but once I get more information I will report on this matter.
> 3.) She is revealed before you take control of Dante
> 4.) You will take control of Dante just before you battle the giant Statue.
> ...


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 23, 2008)

5) ---- Fan Service... XQ____________

Anyway, by this hour someone could already have dl the demo!!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> 5) ---- Fan Service... XQ____________
> 
> Anyway, by this hour someone could already have dl the demo!!!



jus the thought of it makes me sick


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't get so heated up. That's just a damn demo.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 23, 2008)

I already owned Berial in the demo a long while back. Can't wait 'till I can do it again. I played the PS3 demo, didn't see the 360 demo although there was one. This time I can get a feel of the 360 controls. And when I played the demo a while back, I had no idea what the revving of the sword did. Now I can try and perfect my timing with the revving. Rawr.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 23, 2008)

so who here is buying it for the PS3?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 24, 2008)

The Polish review didn't really help much. ;-; How'd he find out that it's _less difficult"_ if he hadn't played any of the other games? =/



vault023 said:


> jus the thought of it makes me sick


YES.

We demand more story for Lady.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> so who here is buying it for the PS3?



Preordered it today in fact.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 24, 2008)

The demo is up on japan psn now!


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

It's probably due to PS-used players trying it on 360, that the controls aren't deemed as good as the PS3 controls by some people.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty much.  If you've never played a DMC game before and jumped on the 360 version, I don't see why it'd be a problem.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

I would imagine the same complaint from 360 users that try to play DMC on PS3 after they played the game on 360.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> But 1UP said the 360 controls were awesome. I vividly recall a "yes, oh God yes!". They can't have been bullshitting, those other people must have handicapped hands.


Really depends on how you play and your hand placements. ;-; Specially if you like to change weapons alot to build style points (applies more if you're Dante, really).

If you use both your right index finger and your middle finger for the trigger, it really kinda feels awkward. =/

Anyway, I'll be trying it on a 360 later, so I'll see how it feels. :3


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, at first, I had some problems with the right bumper. My hand cramped up a bit. But along the way, it wasn't that bad. Going to shift the lock-on to the left bumper though, that way it feels much more comfortable. The lock-on is pretty much my only gripe about the controls.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 24, 2008)

Preordered my PS3 copy this morning, without even having a PS3.
I feel happy, asshole but really happy!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazon & Play are charging the same price [£39.99] for the regular & the special edition. Mugs. :/


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 24, 2008)

I want a PS3 just to play this! 

And I'm trying not to spoil myself, because with DMC games... spoiling yourself isn't cool. You have to experience it yourself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, just played both versions after getting back home from work.  Both PS3/360 versions are pretty much identical, but I definitely prefer the Dual Shock 3 to the 360 controller.  Besides that, I love using the Devil Bringer.  It's such a cool mechanic.  Knocking enemies away then pulling them back in for more massive damage is awesome!


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey, what about framerate issues during the 360 cutscenes?
A guy on another forum said that they dropped down from 60 to 30 fps


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

That's actually a bit more noticeable on the PS3 versus the 360 version.  But really, it's a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2008)

PS3 version will pwn with no load times


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Pein...finally, after more than a year, programmers are starting to understand how to take out the true s**t out of the PS3.
Call Of Duty, DMC4 and Burnout Paradise stand iconic.
I decided yesterday to cease to be fanboyc, since PS3 has nothing more to prove and will only get better and better.
I was frustrated, because I know what was best, but now the water is starting to flow as it had to do since the beginning.
What really worries me is that MS will most probably announce a new consolle before the end of the year.
It will surely kick ass, but it's not how the market should go for the good sake of us customers.
I wonder what the users will think when they will be aware that they own a system that the manufacturer itself considers OBSOLETE after only 4 years.
It's a shame and it's even outrageous.
But as I said I won't ever give a pierced buck to MS, a company that works not for the people, but only for their pockets.
I really would like to see them out of the gaming world because they're ruining it more than building it and make it prosperous for us gamers.

Anyway, I just saw some gameplay footage of the demo.
Nero is BRUTAL (Dethklok-ly speaking), I think it's Capcom's answer to Kratos from God Of War.
I'm already awaiting DMC5 hoping to see a "Team of 3 Devils" blasting everything.
Yes, just try to imagine a DMC with Vergil with a third, completely new, style system.
That would be the DEFINITIVE game (at least until DMC6  )


----------



## Felix (Jan 24, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yes, Pein...finally, after more than a year, programmers are starting to understand how to take out the true s**t out of the PS3.
> Call Of Duty, DMC4 and Burnout Paradise stand iconic.
> I decided yesterday to cease to be fanboyc, since PS3 has nothing more to prove and will only get better and better.
> I was frustrated, because I know what was best, but now the water is starting to flow as it had to do since the beginning.
> ...



You think Sony works for the shits and giggles and to make the consumers feel happy?
LOL

I played the Demo. Loved it, rock solid gameplay, however I feel almost no difference from the DMC3. Must wait for the full game for the new weapons I guess.
And guys, the difference from 60 fps to 30 fps happens because there are alot of more effects on lighting and such during those cutscenes, its normal that the framerate is cut. It also gives a more movie like feeling. Then again, why are you complaining?


----------



## Corruption (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm waiting for this demo to come out on US PSN, or maybe I should make a jap account. Well, I don't think it'll be too much longer before its out. I would've just got it on my 360, but my brother took it up to college.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

Played the 360 version and it was awesome. Can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

isn't it time now, isn't it?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 24, 2008)

Arkanius said:


> You think Sony works for the shits and giggles and to make the consumers feel happy?
> LOL
> 
> I played the Demo. Loved it, rock solid gameplay, however I feel almost no difference from the DMC3. Must wait for the full game for the new weapons I guess.
> And guys, the difference from 60 fps to 30 fps happens because there are alot of more effects on lighting and such during those cutscenes, its normal that the framerate is cut. It also gives a more movie like feeling. Then again, why are you complaining?



Sony obviously works for their money  and sometimes tells even lies to the customers  but...
for example it doesn't sell stuff to fool its customers or force programmers to pubblish what they want, where they want.
Just remember every Windows and the passage from XBOX to 360.
Then, everyone can do whatever wants with their money.

Perhaps, one of the "problems" (a big word for a nearly flawless game) is the backtracking...I presume that, "thanks" to the low data storage of the DVD of the 360, Capcom has been forced to cut levels.
Then, if someone will told me that the DVD of the XBOX version is full, I'll be 100% sure about it.
NO ONE will ever "free" my mind from the thought that DMC4 has been "depowered" to make it multiplatform.
And SOME Capcom programmers (Kobayashi ) , more or less clearly, have said so in this clip
lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2008)

i hope the game flops on XBOX 360


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

Played the demo on PS3, fucking awesome. 

Although I'm ashamed to say I had trouble fighting the fiery boss, which looked pretty impressive by the way.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i hope the game flops on XBOX 360


It better not. The developers will need every bit of income.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2008)

I think both will sell pretty well, but obviously the PS3 version will do best in Japanese/Asian regions.

The PS3/DMC4 bundle should do nicely down there.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 24, 2008)

Played it and loved every second

Still 15 days to go here, i think I'll cryogenize myself or something till then


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dante said:


> Played it and loved every second
> 
> Still 15 days to go here, i think I'll cryogenize myself or something till then



So how's the combat mechanics? Is it basically a DMC3 clone? Do you only play as Nero in the demo?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 24, 2008)

It will go very well even in Europe.
PS3 has already outsold XBOX 360 in France, Italy, Spain and Germany as you can read on Kotaku.
The greatest fanbase of DMC is in the old continent and 360 has almost no market in Asia.
So I think it will sell well for PS3, for the sellings of XBOX, they'll rely on the American market that is not so fond of Oriental games.


Here's some demo gameplay (I still have to watch the last 2 clips)

lol

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2008)

I love the move which Nero slams Berial on the ground with devil arm. I was also able to punch him on midair.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> So how's the combat mechanics? Is it basically a DMC3 clone? Do you only play as Nero in the demo?


You play as Nero.

There are two options in the demo Exterminator mode (play stage 1 for 10 minutes) and Executioner (Kill some Frosts and Berial)

I have to say the game feels a lot like DMC and albeit not being a DMC3 clone it isn't a "completely new experience" but rather a very cool advance based on th DMC3 formula.

Nero has the Red Queen and the Blue Rose and I have to say he feels like a really complete character as you can do a lot of things with him both the Devil Bringer and the EXceed mode are extremely cool and the action is fast paced and well balanced just like DMC3's.

You basically have 2 Red Queen's combos and a special hit at the end of combo 1, Aerial Rave, Helm Breaker, charged shot and 3 EXceed bars to fill along with Snatch and Buster.

You can jump cancel and fill the EXceed gauge while attacking but those are sightly advanced mechanics, the demo is pretty easy, I didn't die even once altough Berial lmost made me bit the dust, I guess it was the [human] difficulty setting.

Graphically Talking the game looks gorgeous I played in a 32" Phillips LCD with the HDMI cable and I have to say it looks amazing, no framerate issues or screen tearing at all, as a curiosity i'll say there a a whole bunch of taunts normal tauns Blue Rose taunts, Red Queens taunts even a SS taunt and if you are sprinting and push the taunt button Nero will make a dropkick, cool stuff


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2008)

shit the demo rocks and Nero is fucking awesome, i lol'd at Be*R*ial though seeing as the translation should be Belial as that is an actual demon -_-;


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 24, 2008)

What does EXceed mode do?  Make you go faster?


----------



## Akuma (Jan 24, 2008)

DL it now, is it any good?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 24, 2008)

The Exceed mode is based on the RedQueen, that is basically a sword with an engine and a motorcycle-like accelerator than enables the player to set the sword on fire.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dante said:


> You play as Nero.
> 
> There are two options in the demo Exterminator mode (play stage 1 for 10 minutes) and Executioner (Kill some Frosts and Berial)
> 
> ...



Sounds new enough .. I didn't want them to change the system too much personally. The new Rev/Exceed gauge sounds interesting though I'm a little skeptical of Nero's combo potential, with only one melee .. I wanted them to give us a lot more potential for combo's than the 3rd, but I think it'll be achievable with Dante & his on-the-fly style switching. I need this game .. 31st is still 7 days away.. 

By the way, why is the demo coming out on EU 360's now but not our PS3's? Is that down to Sony fucking us again?


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2008)

ps3 version looks better then 360 version but it still looks great


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 24, 2008)

Dante said:


> You can jump cancel and fill the EXceed gauge while attacking but those are sightly advanced mechanics, the demo is pretty easy, I didn't die even once altough Berial lmost made me bit the dust, I guess it was the [human] difficulty setting.


Heh, you don't even have to JC with Nero to stay in the air anymore xD

The Devil Bringer just made it all easier altogether  I still can't comment on about how awkward it'll feel when you try to change DA since he only had one =P

Still need practice on EXCEED though, I don't quite get it yet =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, timing on the exceed is pretty tricky.  I'm sure I'll get the hang of it after a couple more tries.  It's lame that there's a timer on this game though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, timing on the exceed is pretty tricky.  I'm sure I'll get the hang of it after a couple more tries.  It's lame that there's a timer on this game though.



Only on the first segment of the demo, if you are fast enough, you can enter the area that starts the second segment of the demo.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 24, 2008)

When's this game coming out? The 8th?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

5th in America.


----------



## Auron (Jan 24, 2008)

After playing the demo for a bit the action seems slower than DMC3...more similar to DMC1.  Not necessarily a bad thing tho.  The control scheme for 360 was good but I'll be changing lock on to right trigger instead of right button most likely.  Still, can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 25, 2008)

Hidatsu from devil's lair compiled this awesome video.
Nero gains points
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioIpMkBCbKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2008)

that was awesome


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2008)

My favorite was the one where he stabbed Red Queen into the ground and revved it.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 25, 2008)

Shall we talk about the taunt of the throat-cutter?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2008)

These been posted yet?







First 4 showcase the styles. I was most impressed by the Trickster vid (the third one).


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone know how to dropkick berial?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 25, 2008)

Exo, have you read a thread on gamegaqs from a guy who wants to ride Berial?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Exo, have you read a thread on gamegaqs from a guy who wants to ride Berial?


no.

someone answer my question.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 25, 2008)

After playing the demo again (and again...) and getting a good hang in the insta reving, i must say that NOW there's a noticeable diiference between Nero's gameplay mechanics and Dante's (aside, obviously the Devil Bringer), trying to make some awesome Rev combos with Nero is addicting


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 25, 2008)

Dante said:


> After playing the demo again (and again...) and getting a good hang in the insta reving, i must say that NOW there's a noticeable diiference between Nero's gameplay mechanics and Dante's (aside, obviously the Devil Bringer), trying to make some awesome Rev combos with Nero is addicting


Help me 

Do you try to rev while doing the combo or just about when you've finished one? I hate having to stay still first to charge before it fills up, I want insta-bars so my combos continue xD


----------



## Shepard (Jan 25, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Help me
> 
> Do you try to rev while doing the combo or just about when you've finished one? I hate having to stay still first to charge before it fills up, I want insta-bars so my combos continue xD



Well, Ninja99 wrote a very good insta-rev guide at GameFAQS.

Basically, there's a certain timing during each hit inwhich, if you push (smoothly you don't really need to push it hard) the Left Trigger, you insta-rev a full bar.

For example, you perform an Streak and when the animation is about to end you tap the left Trigger and the bar is filled.

When you perform an High Roller and Nero is at the top of the jump you tap and get the bar (this one is really easy)

Now about the combos, that's a liitle more tricky basically you must do:

triangle (Really, really little delay) LT, Triangle (Same little delay) LT, Triangle etc...

It's a little hard to get the hang of it but when you do, everything turns much more flashy and awesome 

@Exo a vid of Hidatsu (an IGN DMC boards user) finishing Berial with a dropkick

[Youtube]trXvD61TSTU[/Youtube]​


----------



## Shepard (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but this is a little too long and I could fit it in the last post


*Spoiler*: _Ninja99's Rev guide_ 



What is Exceed? 

Exceed is a technique exclusive to Nero that allows him to charge the attacks of Red Queen, his sword, for greater damage and in some cases enhanced or additional effects. It is represented in-game by the round meter, properly called the EX-Gauge, to the left of the health bar in the upper left corner of your screen. Tapping LT/L2 will cause Nero to rev the motorcycle handle on the Red Queen and begin to fill the EX-Gauge. Once fully charged, a Lamp will alight on top of the EX-Gauge. There are three Lamps in total, and the fastest way to fill one with standard revving is to hold and release LT/L2 three times. This process should take a little under three seconds. A filled Lamp allows Nero to perform one and only one Exceeded, or EX-, attack. 

What is Instant Revving? 

Instant Revving, or IRing, is the technique that will allow you to use the Exceed system to its full potential. It involves instantly filling the EX-Gauge, thereby lighting a Lamp without delay. This is accomplished by timing a press of LT/L2 at a predesignated point during any attack. When performed correctly, Nero's blade will flash, you will hear a short high-pitched pneumatic sound accompanied by a brief revving, and a Lamp will light up. 

Mastering the Instant Rev 

Achieving fluency with IR requires that the player become sensitive to the subtle rhythm of his or her button inputs. This means, paradoxically, that during combos you must pay more attention to your own hands than the screen until you develop an intuitive grasp of the necessary timings. Visual cues are the second key element of successful IRing, particularly for single-hit attacks, so I will refer to them extensively. To benefit from these you will obviously need to pay very close attention to the screen. It's up to you to maintain a healthy balance of both these methods. Our ultimate goal is to gain the ability to consistently IR Nero's every attack, such that each hit is bolstered by the power of Exceed. 

Preparation 

I recommend that you reduce the volume of your television to avoid distraction, because feeling and hearing your controller is important to getting the proper timing down. To practice these timings stay in the first area of Executioner, or clear the Frosts from the field a bit further in. The bridge to Berial is another decent spot for practice. Which one you should choose mainly depends on which camera view you prefer. 

Notations 

The most straightforward way I can think of to illustrate the concept of rhythmic input is to display the notation of each attack or combo using spaces to indicate the correct timing for each rev. To this end I present the following notation key: 

+ - press the buttons/directions on either side of this symbol at the same time 
~ - press the buttons/directions on either side of this symbol in immediate sequence, but not together 
: - I will use this symbol for spacing. The time it represents is relative, but it should make perfect sense once you start putting my notations into practice 
f - press the left stick in the direction Nero is facing 
b - press the left stick in the direction Nero's back is facing 
R - rev; LT for 360 players, L2 for PS3 players. A quick tap of this button is all that's needed to IR 
A - attack; Y for 360 players, Triangle for PS3 players. As with revs, use quick taps of this button 
[] - the button(s) within these brackets should be held 
(lock) - denotes an attack that must be performed while holding the lock-on button; RB for 360 players, R1 for PS3 players 
(air) - denotes an attack that must be performed while airborne 

Now then, on to the moves. This won't be uniformly structured. For some attacks a simple description of its visual cues will suffice, while more complex ones will require the rhythmic notation described above. In all cases, however, I will list how the normal version of the attack is performed. 


Streak - (lock) f+A 

Rev just before the blade completes its arc and stops behind Nero's body. This simple timing is made a little more complicated by the attack's variable range. If an enemy or obstruction is not immediately in front of Nero, he will rush forward before delivering the slash. Remain collected and avoid revving until the end of the animation. 

EX version: Timing is faster than the standard version. Rev the moment Nero's spin faces him left. This occurs directly after the fiery slash; roughly in the middle of the move's full animation. 

High Roller - (lock) b+A 

Rev at the peak of the arc, just before Nero tilts the blade down to refasten it to his back. You'll most likely try to rev too early at first, but you should be able to adjust for this with a bit of practice 

EX version: Slower timing. Rev right before the Red Queen taps the ground at the end of the attack. 

Rising High Roller - (lock) b+[A] 

Rev at the peak of Nero's jump, a moment before he puts away the Red Queen. 

EX version: Faster timing. Rev just before Nero's head points down and the Red Queen points behind him, just after he reach the peak of his jump. 

Split - (air) (lock) f+A 

Rev as Nero's blade touches the ground. The easiest timing of all the attacks in my experience. 

EX version: Virtually identical timing, though Nero's fall is a bit faster. 

Combo 1 - A::A::A::A 

Standard first slash: A:::R~A:R~A::R~A::::R 

This is, to my mind, the single most important combo to learn to IR. Once you've mastered this one, none of the other combos should give you much trouble because you will have understood much of what you need to know about rhythmic input in order to adapt it to other IR timings. While memorizing this combo's timing, I found it necessary to count it out to avoid confusing myself with the rapid button inputs. I broke it down like so: one (A::, one-two (R~A:R~A:, three (R~A:::...four (R). I also had to actively fight against my instinct to press A before R. 

I recommend learning this one in pieces as I did. Practice until you can get A::R~A:R~A to come out consistently. This is by far the easiest portion of the combo to IR. The short delay before revving the first slash gives way to a nice even rhythm with the inputs for the next two. Next, incorporate the third R~A, which is the really tricky part. The correct timing for this third rev is extremely close to that of the previous two, yet there is an additional tiny, barely perceptible delay. It's so slight that if you actively try to slow your timing you'll likely botch it. Instead, try lifting your finger from the rev button after the second R~A. Experiment with the distance at which you do so until it creates the desired effect. Finally, add the last R. The delay on this one is positively massive in comparison to the previous timings. For this reason it's quite easy once you get the hang of it. 

As for visual cues, bear in mind that I encourage you to stick to the rhythmic input method alone until you're reasonably comfortable with it. It's an invaluable technique. That said, here they are. First slash, rev as the sword scrapes the ground. The delay is probably a tad longer than you'll expect. Second slash, rev in the middle of the animation, or just after this point. Third slash, same as the second, but more difficult to judge because of its horizontal trajectory. Fourth slash, right as the sword makes contact with the ground, before you see sparks. 
EX first slash: A::R~A:R~A::R~A:::R 

I'm sure this doesn't look like a huge difference to you, but the faster first slash can make the timing for the rest of EX-Combo 1 feel significantly off. In actual fact, you really just have to adjust for the shorter startup time. It's really hard to go by the visual cue since the attack's so fast, but you need to rev right in the middle of the slash. 

Combo 2 - A::A::::A::A::A 

Standard first slash: A::R~A:R:::A:R:A:R:A:RA::R 

Not bad, except for the third slash, which will probably throw you for a bit if you've been practicing Combo 1 up until now. You'll notice the necessary delay between the second and third slashes is significantly shorter when the second slash is successfully IRed. Visual cues for the first two slashes are identical to those of Combo 1. Slash three, which is actually a pair of rapid vertical slashes, is revved midway through the second of the two. Four, near the end of the slash. Five, midway through Nero's spin. Six, as the animation is winding down, just before the Red Queen comes to a stop. 

EX first slash: A::R~A:R:::A:R:A:R:A:RA::R 

I have nothing to add here, since the beginning of this combo is the same as that of Combo 1. 

Aerial Rave - (air) A::A::A 

Standard first slash: (air) A::R~A:R:A 

Not too bad if you're used to Combo 1. The timing for the first and third revs is a tad long. Watch out for that. 

EX first slash: (air) A:R~A:R:A 

Arguably easier than the standard first slash version, because the timing of the first rev is more consistent with the rest. 


I think that's a wrap. If you find any areas of this guide lacking (as you most assuredly will, because I threw this together on less than a few hours' sleep), please speak up so I can address them in additional detail. I'm kind of zonked, so I might have glossed over something important.



Enjoy


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 25, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> These been posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second and fourth one was sick and they were both Dante.


----------



## Xell (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not a huge DMC fan, but I was impressed by this demo. 

On the second demo game thing, I was vsing that fire demon and throwing it around. Loved it.


----------



## Akira (Jan 25, 2008)

I think to dropkick you need to taunt whilst sprinting. (Sprinting is when you run for long enough without stopping that Nero kinda shoots foward and speeds up)
Edit:
Anybody seen this vid? It has all of Nero's taunts from the demo:
The Militant Black Guy


----------



## Junas (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome demo! I wished that the first part didn't have the timer, because I thought that the setting of the town looked cool in detail. Loved using the Devil Bringer on the marionettes and the Frosts. I can say that Nero is a good addition to this game. Looking forward to picking up the actual game when it comes out before my birthday!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 25, 2008)

I really want to play this demo. Sadly, I don't have my 360 with me on campus. Oh well..Ill just ask my parents to send it to me..in time for DMC4 release.


----------



## Auron (Jan 25, 2008)

Dante said:


> You can jump cancel and fill the EXceed gauge while attacking but those are sightly advanced mechanics, the demo is pretty easy, I didn't die even once altough Berial lmost made me bit the dust, I guess it was the [human] difficulty setting.



Yea the demo was really easy...first time playing and I got to the second part of the demo with time to spare and without getting hit even once


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2008)

The demo was alot of fun, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah, i can suffer through the last weeks of waiting for the game now


----------



## Shepard (Jan 26, 2008)

A pair of insta-Rev videos courtesy of Gemasis.

FIGHTING

TIMING


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 26, 2008)

Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently someone got todays famitsu issue and he says the following about it:

 "As a lot of people know, "R" and "L" are the same sound in the Japanese alphabet. Nelo Angelo (Virgil in DMC) is really Nero Angelo. There is a reason why Nero in DMC4 is called Nero. He holds the spirit of Virgil. It has a picture of Nero Angelo behind Nero once he gets Virgil's sword and there's pictures of Virgil in the DMC4 engine. Nero and Virgil are sortta the same people. "

If I read it as a straight translation it says Nero IS Vergil. Or it says they are the "same" person. Sorry, I don't know some of the Chinese. I'm looking for a site with scans and better traslations. The issue just came out yesterday here so it's being a female dog to find.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 26, 2008)

Just because the L and R sound the same doesn't mean that idiot is actually Nelo Angelo.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2008)

i knew that if PAINKILLER heard the L and R news he was gonna be cussin


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 26, 2008)

This is really spoilerish.
The walkthrough of the first 4 mission
I SAID IT'S VERY SPOILER

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol
lol
lol
lol


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Just because the L and R sound the same doesn't mean that idiot is actually Nelo Angelo.



Yes it does, translation is Nero Angelo from Nelo. He is Vergil


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes it does, translation is Nero Angelo from Nelo. He is Vergil



If Nero and Nelo Angelo ARE the same person, then why doesn't he look like Nelo Angelo?


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If Nero and Nelo Angelo ARE the same person, then why doesn't he look like Nelo Angelo?





> He holds the spirit of Virgil.



not the same body but eh. if you notice he never technically died In DMC3


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 26, 2008)

^Demon form, he might though.  I really hope this fusion is false.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

The first thing I thought was "who the fuck was Nero" he came out of the blue and Dante Knows him, I think its true.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2008)

^ dante doesnt know that n00b nero


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 26, 2008)

Dante doesn't know him but Nero knows everything about him?  Either he's a stalker or the rumor is correct.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Dante doesn't know him but Nero knows everything about him?  Either he's a stalker or the rumor is correct.




How do you know Nero knows eveyrthing bout him?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2008)

demo is decent

its DMC

and that is it


----------



## Shepard (Jan 26, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Spoilers
> Apparently someone got todays famitsu issue and he says the following about it...


Same old, and I hope it's true.

Not only it's cooler but also doesn't throw the whole backstory away like that other 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Half brother


 supposed "Spoiler"


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

I know no one has done it lately in this thread, But why does alot of people hate on Nero he is cool?(not as cool as Dante of course)


----------



## Shepard (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I know no one has done it lately in this thread, But why does alot of people hate on Nero he is cool?(not as cool as Dante of course)



People hate A LOT of Nero out of those three main reasons:

Dante is sightly put aside because of him (Mainly Dante fans)

He's obviously 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vergil's avatar


 and Vergil fans can't stand he's not like DMC 3's.

He's the rookie character who's put against the veteran hero and gets the spotlight for most of the game, also he's the more focused on a Romantic/emotonal story (basically, the Raiden syndrome) and lots of people spread a LOT of hatred against him for this although (ironically) they don't know anything about him yet.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Dante said:


> People hate A LOT of Nero out of those three main reasons:
> 
> Dante is sightly put aside because of him (Mainly Dante fans)
> 
> ...




When people play the game and his character develops I think people are gonna think he is badass like I do.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 26, 2008)

lancer081292

I was just shaking my head while watching this video.  It was like what the hell was I doing right?  Everything was perfect.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I TOTALLY QUOTE DANTE about hate on Nero, as one of the guys who totally hate him at first.

(Until just a month ago)
We've been promised more Nero than Dante
In the first trailers Nero's gameplay was lame and poor
I can't accept the absence of Vergil and I hope that one of the theories about Dante-Nero-Vergil triangle is fake.

(Now)
We still have more Nero than Dante (which can't be cool, but let's face the fact...)
Nero's gameplay is beginning to get more and more interesting, not as spectacular as Dante's, but definitively BRUTAL and straight in your face (and it's a very good variation)
One of the theories about the triangle relationship (which seems the most possible) would really interest me awaiting a DMC5.
As I already said it would be really cool to have a TEAM OF DEVIL'S HUNTERS (Dante, Vergil AND Nero), each one with a different gameplay (Vergil with a totally new mode based on his experience in Hell!)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> ۞Gai by the Numbers۞
> 
> I was just shaking my head while watching this video.  It was like what the hell was I doing right?  Everything was perfect.


Yum. Brea. <3

xD Totally got the EXCEED system down already. =p


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Is that Brea??????
I'm still loading the vid, but I know that Brea is one of the top 3 DMC3 players in the galaxy.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Is that Brea??????
> I'm still loading the vid, but I know that Brea is one of the top 3 DMC3 players in the galaxy.




And yeap, it's Brea alright xD ^^


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I've just seen 07:32 minutes.
Can I ask something to those who had already dl and played the demo?
"Is the Exceed system locked to just one level or I'm wrong?"
That would mean that the level should be upgrated by orbs or it will be something like the Devil Bringer, that learns new abilities by finding the "Blue Spheres" or by defeating the bosses (who has seen the Bael fight can understand what I'm saying)


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 26, 2008)

I know who Brea was and didn't even notice the name in the link.  Do anyone knows how you do the "instant speed increase"?  You know when you're running and you just get a speed burst?  He was doing it without even running.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I know who Brea was and didn't even notice the name in the link.  Do anyone knows how you do the "instant speed increase"?  You know when you're running and you just get a speed burst?  He was doing it without even running.


If you do Nero's move which equals to Dante's Stinger on an edge of something, Nero will do a leap which gives the boost when you end up on the ground.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 26, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I know who Brea was and didn't even notice the name in the link.  Do anyone knows how you do the "instant speed increase"?  You know when you're running and you just get a speed burst?  He was doing it without even running.



That happens when you jump from some high, like you perform streak in a cliff and go jump at hig velocity forward, when you get to the ground you continue sprinting without need of running


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see that Shoryuken-style Exceed move that is shown in the monograph.


----------



## Freija (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn i got SSS on the boss too, but hell, i didn't clear the boss, time ran out when i tried him with time attack.


i cleared him later on that other mode that was avaible got SS rank on him then




Dante said:


> People hate A LOT of Nero out of those three main reasons:
> 
> Dante is sightly put aside because of him (Mainly Dante fans)
> 
> ...


The fact i dislike is how he outshines Dante in character, i love Nero as a character, but you don't just insert a character out of nowhere that outshines the original main character that's been in the top for 3 games.

i mean look at the scenes they've shown, first fight, Dante gets his butt kicked, granted he laughed it off in the end, but still


ending cutscene (or somewhere near the ending vs Mundus atleast) Dante is on his knee panting going "Good luck, kid" when in fact if Dante went Devil Trigger he could possibly fuck up the entire island 

Even Hideo Kojima weren't that stupid with MGS 2.


And to set things clear, i'm a Nero fan also.




Another thing i've noticed is how slow Dante moves compared to DMC3, i mean him and Vergil fighting were supersonic speed, they created an invisible wall against the rain when they faught just by striking so fast with their swords.

look at the Dante entry scene how slow he's actually moving. (DMC4)


hell in DMC3 when going down Temen ni Gru he made his sword move so fast it burnt against the air, and then he ran up to it and caught it.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Even demons age


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 26, 2008)

Link removed

I wanna play just like him...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Link removed
> 
> I wanna play just like him...


I thought we just finished talking about Brea a couple of posts back... xD



Heh. The note you see on the demo is the passage for a secret mission.  So don't forget when you get your full version of the game for the Blueorb ^^


----------



## Shepard (Jan 26, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I thought we just finished talking about Brea a couple of posts back... xD
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. The note you see on the demo is the passage for a secret mission.  So don't forget when you get your full version of the game for the Blueorb ^^


I though that tag was very suspicious, it looks like my intuition was right 
Anyways, the demo is a little old now, I wonder if the final build will look the same and I hope we might have a Dante demo before the real deal is out


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Can't wait to seee a compilation of Nero drop-kicking every enemy in the game


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Can't wait to seee a compilation of Nero drop-kicking every enemy in the game



it would be better finishing them all with drop kicks even dante and the silver giga


----------



## Arishem (Jan 27, 2008)

The Irev system is awesome. After practicing a bit, I can fill a lamp for every single attack and the 1st combo, but the second one with a delay in it is a bitch...for me at least. How is everyone else doing with Exceed?


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2008)

i dunno, not really training on it, not like it's nessecary


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 28, 2008)

These experts pulling off all this great gameplay while being so limited, I can't wait to see the full game with all the weapons and upgrades it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm practicing with DMC3 but I'm sooooooooooooo far from their levels.


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, dude think like this, don't ever do a combo twice in a row, and sometimes abort the combo and start another one, do a taunt in between sometimes  arials are awesome too. shoot alittle inbetween too, variate, and most importantly, avoid attacks


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

I still have to get the Exceed system down because I am not used to using the left trigger for the Red Rose for the 360... lol... I'm hoping that once the full game comes out I will practice alot more. Demos do not seem to give me justice. Ah well.


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2008)

did you say 360 D: no one good ever uses a 360


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, It's clumsy playing it on the 360. I am so used to Playstation controller so I will get DMC4 for PS3.... The 360 right shoulder for lock-on fails hard....


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2008)

you forgot to say that 360 fails D:


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol... Indeed, it does fail with DMC4 with the control scheme. Too egregious to play with compared to PS controller....


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2008)

no it fails overall *xbox hater*


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 28, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> no it fails overall *xbox hater*



Really makes you look like a moron though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2008)

you're late in realizing my great idiocy


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> you're late in realizing my great idiocy



 well freija ur not alone on that im a idot as well since i totally loathe the crapbox 360


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually, judging objectively, if you have one copy that works fine, it looks just as good as PS3.

Anyway, Sony should make a marketing campaign like Microsoft does it (they are experts in that area, that's why their consoles are that popular), then we would have a more balanced market.

360 ain't going to get kicked or dominated in the market anyway, Sony and the PS3 owners have to deal with this.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Actually, judging objectively, if you have one copy that works fine, it looks just as good as PS3.
> 
> Anyway, Sony should make a marketing campaign like Microsoft does it (they are experts in that area, that's why their consoles are that popular), then we would have a more balanced market.
> 
> *360 ain't going to get kicked or dominated in the market anyway, Sony and the PS3 owners have to deal with this.*


It really makes me wonder sometimes. PS3's line-up is looking so good this year, eith exclusives like MGS4, etc. They have to come on top sometime or another xD


I got so confuzzled with the demo when I played, to be honest. Because of the fact that you couldn't change the control scheme, I had to bear playing it with the default controls, heh. =/

The EXCEED button was my jump for DMC3, the gun was my sword attack -- and it got so annoying. =P The times I wanted to jump and instead it does the rev ;-;


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 28, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> I'm practicing with DMC3 but I'm sooooooooooooo far from their levels.



I should've posted my gameplay video for DMC 3, I "was" a monster back then. If you want to be just as good as they are just spend a few hours practicing like they did.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 28, 2008)

> Reuben Langdon/Dante, Dan Southworth/Vergil and Johnny young bosch/Nero, talk about various experiences on Devil May Cry. The Guest Focus convention originally went on for about 2 hours



*
Part 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0L8J0QkNq8E&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




*
Part 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Esreooo5cw&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




*
Part 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qD9WyHus5xo&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




*Part 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kkuKKZAf5fw&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




*Part 5*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=F0JyOiMcfag&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




The user will probably add more later on


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 29, 2008)

Yo guys, I'm NOT that CRAP! LOL
It's just that sometimes I feel like playing a rhythm game than an action game! LOL

Anyway, I don't know if someone watched the DMC4 gameplay walkthrough vids for mission 1-4 that I posted a while ago.
I got more and more aware that Capcom, through Nero's style, tried to copy part of God Of War's gameplay.
The use of the Devil Buster, which is different from enemy to enemy, remembers a lot the use of button sequences of GOW.
That is quite funny and interesting.
Like I said, I like Nero's style, since is very BRUTAL, compared to Dante's.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Why was Frejia banned now...?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 29, 2008)

New videos
Dates DT is godly


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> New videos
> Dates DT is godly


Wow, his DT bar drains hella fast when he uses a LOCKON + FORWARD + ATTACK? =/

And yeah, new monster gameplay video:
 - fourth thumbnail on the left ^^


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, it is. 

New footage and there's a bit of yamato footage in there near the end as well


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, heeeeeeeeeeeeelp.

Does anyone know how to re-register an account on the playstation site? You know, so I can access the demos and such. I made a stupid mistake of signing up with Italy instead of the US... (don't ask) which I shouldn't have, since the demo is out for the US and not out for Europe. I figured I could try and sign up again, but I can't find the option. Any guidance? Also, when does the demo come out for Europe? -_-


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 29, 2008)

I have now joined the "wish I could play my own music during the game" club. That goth metal singer bullshit has got to go.

It was already pain in the ass when there was a horrible lyric within game soundtrack in DMC3, it's same thing all over again for DMC4.

At least, get rid of the god damn lyric. 

My patience is very limited since I played the demo...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Okay, heeeeeeeeeeeeelp.
> 
> Does anyone know how to re-register an account on the playstation site? You know, so I can access the demos and such. I made a stupid mistake of signing up with Italy instead of the US... (don't ask) which I shouldn't have, since the demo is out for the US and not out for Europe. I figured I could try and sign up again, but I can't find the option. Any guidance? Also, when does the demo come out for Europe? -_-


You just have to make a new one, under a different e-mail address.

Instead of choosing Italy for the country, choose US and follow the other things you did when you first made your account and you should be done.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I have now joined the "wish I could play my own music during the game" club. That goth metal singer bullshit has got to go.
> 
> It was already pain in the ass when there was a horrible lyric within game soundtrack in DMC3, it's same thing all over again for DMC4.
> 
> ...



Put some music on your 3360z


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

RAtM and DMC


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 29, 2008)

Dante's JC makes lasers shoot out of thin air


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 29, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I have now joined the "wish I could play my own music during the game" club. That goth metal singer bullshit has got to go.
> 
> It was already pain in the ass when there was a horrible lyric within game soundtrack in DMC3, it's same thing all over again for DMC4.
> 
> ...



I actually don't mind the music since it fits the mood of the game and puts me more in the mood to kill the devils.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 29, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I have now joined the "wish I could play my own music during the game" club. That goth metal singer bullshit has got to go.
> 
> It was already pain in the ass when there was a horrible lyric within game soundtrack in DMC3, it's same thing all over again for DMC4.
> 
> ...


You sir are not a true fan them, because it fits really well.  Still though you are entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 29, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> You sir are not a true fan them, because it fits really well.  Still though you are entitled to your own opinion.


I'm not a true fan of DMC because I don't like some guy's singing in DMC4?

I don't approve your logic. But you are right about one thing. I'm indeed entitled to my opinion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> RAtM and DMC



Electric Wizard for me.


----------



## buikurama (Jan 29, 2008)

Please don't hate me, but how is the fighting system in the DMC games? From all the things I've read, it seems pretty killer.
I've only played DMC, but that was some years ago when it first came out. I hardly remember how it was like, (besides the fact that Dante moved really fluidly with the 2 handguns) and I only played for 15 minutes or so.
I missed a lot (like.. a LOT), but I'm going to get DMC4 for the 360.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2008)

Nya, just about 11 hours till it's the 31st in Japan already xD I wonder how long it'll take till someone gets to DMD and finishes it after release of the game =P

Anyway, for now I'm more interested in the release of the L'Arc~en~ciel single, since it's still a couple of more days till the NA and EU release of the games ^^


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope that someone beats it soon...
I read the Italian review from PSM magazine, and I was left a bit "dazed" by a sentence of the reviewer, that I won't say since I don't know if it's true or not (anyway it's about something that should be secret).

Anyway, after 12 stages with Nero, the gameplay passes to Dante, and there's a peek in the difficulty level, then there are 6 backtracked levels, and the last 2 "awesome, wonderful" (as said by the reviewer) levels.

Other than that, he said that the Proud Souls can be switched from Nero to Dante and from move to move.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I heard them say you get to use the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sparda sword


 near the end and it took him around 15 hours to complete


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, right.
Anyway I wonder about the (in)famous NYX, the spear like devil arm...it can't be just a rumor...


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I heard them say you get to use the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



this spoiler is now fake, well lets jus hope the game is completed the first day of its release, i trust the japanese to do it


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 30, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante's JC makes lasers shoot out of thin air



They even kept the Yamato combo in there?


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2008)

but i wonder how he summons those lasers with yamato, kinda like summon swords maybe that yamato's ability


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 30, 2008)

It better have Vergil's previous abilities.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2008)

well judgement cut seems to be there


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2008)

Gah, if people have finished it, how come no-one's still confirmed of Nyx' existence? >.<


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I will say it...
The reviewer of PSM said that there are actually more than 20 missions.
I don't know if they're the classic secret missions or not, so...I don't know.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2008)

*

*


----------



## Kamina (Jan 30, 2008)

Played the DMC4 demo from the xbox live marketplace and wow i'm impresed and that's only with the demo, definatly buying it when it's released.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Omg this guys already got everything maxed I wonder how long he's had the game

Master of puppets


Ok Major spoilers below and im sure they are 99% real please don't look if you don't want your experience to be spoiled and if you are going to reply to the spoilers put spoiler tags in them thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The last Boss is *Drum Roll* Sanctus, with the Sparda sword no less, than he gets possessed by the Giant Statue, and you go at it one final time, the last time is more of a story fight kinda like the last Mundus fight in DMC.
> 
> the different knights you fight are formed from the soul of Nelo Angelo. All there official names have Angelo in them even the higher ups in the order such as Credo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2008)

Unblessed i love u dude no homo  by the way but still ur a reliable source


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 30, 2008)

So when they say the PAL demo comes on the PSN on the 31st, does that mean it comes out at 12AM? Like right now?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info unblessedsoul


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 30, 2008)

Demo was awesome


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Omg this guys already got everything maxed I wonder how long he's had the game
> 
> Master of puppets
> 
> ...




Vid was removed but great info.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 30, 2008)

2nd fight against Dante so their are spoilers

I was  @ the end

Might get taken down so those that want to, hurry and watch


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Vid was removed but great info.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Dude Dante's spin sword attack and jump sword lunge looks freakin sweet.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 30, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> 2nd fight against Dante so their are spoilers
> 
> I was  @ the end
> 
> Might get taken down so those that want to, hurry and watch



 OH CHRIST

Dude got owned by his own devil arm.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 30, 2008)

I definitely do not want to spoil myself until I play the game. I've played all 3 games and tried to demo, and am definitely gonna get this game.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> 2nd fight against Dante so their are spoilers
> 
> I was  @ the end
> 
> Might get taken down so those that want to, hurry and watch



well after watching this, its official now for u all who doubted the awesomeness that is  Dante>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>nero,


----------



## Amuro (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy shit that fight was awesome. Love the fact that Dante actually uses Ebony and Ivory.

Next Friday couldn't come any quicker.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey look it's the Sparda sword!

Don't worry, there aren't any big spoilers we haven't already seen in a trailer


----------



## Amuro (Jan 31, 2008)

Lady has Jiggle physics 

Not nearly as bad as DOA but equally entertaining.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jan 31, 2008)

Dante is great!
I rotfl when he laughed so hard, he quite vomits his bowels.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 31, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Hey look it's the Sparda sword!
> 
> Don't worry, there aren't any big spoilers we haven't already seen in a trailer



Sexy Lady, I liek


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 31, 2008)

The 360 version of the game is now leaked on the internets.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

To be honest, I don't find Rueben Langdon the best for Dante if he's older. I really, REALLY don't. He just...doesn't give him the older voice, and it sort've kills the mood. It would've been perfect had Drew Coombs did DMC4 Dante, dis-regarding the infamous "LIIIIGHT!" scene.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMCgjRQx1kg[/YOUTUBE]

*Link removed*


--
L'Arc~en~ciel song for DMC4 <3


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 31, 2008)

^not         bad


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> To be honest, I don't find Rueben Langdon the best for Dante if he's older. I really, REALLY don't. He just...doesn't give him the older voice, and it sort've kills the mood. It would've been perfect had Drew Coombs did DMC4 Dante, dis-regarding the infamous "LIIIIGHT!" scene.



Problem is, Drew only sounded good when Dante was talking monotone. Anything else sounded awful.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't Drew Coombs quit voice acting?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Problem is, Drew only sounded good when Dante was talking monotone. Anything else sounded awful.



Dante didn't always sound monotone in DMC1. And he had his ups too. It's not like his infamous "TRISH! NOOOO!" and the "LIIIIiiiGHT!" scenes would make him look bad.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Dante didn't always sound monotone in DMC1. And he had his ups too. It's not like his infamous "TRISH! NOOOO!" and the "LIIIIiiiGHT!" scenes would make him look bad.





I said he only sounded good when he spoke monotone, not that he only spoke like that. 

Dante aquiring Pandora's Box


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 31, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante aquiring Pandora's Box


I was watching that earlier, the cutscene before the battle kinda made me laugh


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I said he only sounded good when he spoke monotone, not that he only spoke like that.
> 
> Dante aquiring Pandora's Box
> 
> Dante vs Berial



Which Dante? 1 or 4?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Which Dante? 1 or 4?



1, since I was talking about Drew's acting. I thought that was clear with post 1608

Dante vs Berial


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

Just making sure. And I still think Drew would've done better than Reuben.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2008)

Not with DMC4's script. It's impossible to imagine Drew delivering those lines, especially the Lucifer scene. Probably would have reduced it to some grunts, which wouldn't be half as entertaining.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I said he only sounded good when he spoke monotone, not that he only spoke like that.
> 
> Dante aquiring Pandora's Box



oh crap 
dante fell for the tarp


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2008)

So I got the game yesterday...well now 2 days ago, but I haven't opened it yet...or taken it out of the wrapper because of Disgaea 3.  I'm sure I'll enjoy it when I do put it in though.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 1, 2008)

i wish they had a vs in this game, even if you could only go with dante vs nero it would still be amazing and have a online where you can go vs


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

lol dante acquiring lucifer was just...


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 1, 2008)

Now I can say it...I'm disappointed that Dante has got only 7 weapons.
Capcom swore that this DMC would have had more eapons than all the other episodes gathered.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 1, 2008)

Dante is still very bad ass in this game.... I love it the way the game looks the way it plays, i just hope they added Vergils "This is the end" move to dante when he uses his (vergil's) Sword...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I started vergil mode in DMC3


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Hey guys, I started vergil mode in DMC3



so how do u rate the awesomeness that is VERGIL 


i hope DANTE's gilgamesh has a move similar to VERGIL'S rising sun......that move was so bad ass


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Now I can say it...I'm disappointed that Dante has got only 7 weapons.
> Capcom swore that this DMC would have had more eapons than all the other episodes gathered.


Maybe you need to unlock some?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 1, 2008)

question with dante's new swordmaster style does/or will he have agni and rudra?


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> question with dante's new swordmaster style does/or will he have agni and rudra?



no apparently there is no confirmation of any returning weapons in the whole DMC universe it seems that after using the devil arms in that specific game dante jus stashes them in his shop somewhere, cept for rebellion


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 1, 2008)

vault023 said:


> no apparently there is no confirmation of any returning weapons in the whole DMC universe it seems that after using the devil arms in that specific game dante jus stashes them in his shop somewhere, cept for rebellion



That's because Rebellion is the awesomeness!


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 1, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Hey guys, I started vergil mode in DMC3



Your eyes will open to the epic win that is Vergil.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2008)

WELL REBELLION PHAILS IN COMPARISON TO YAMATO


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

vault023 said:


> so how do u rate the awesomeness that is VERGIL
> 
> 
> i hope DANTE's gilgamesh has a move similar to VERGIL'S rising sun......that move was so bad ass





Painkiller said:


> Your eyes will open to the epic win that is Vergil.


In terms of personality dante is better, but combat wise...vergil fucken OWNS


vault023 said:


> WELL REBELLION PHAILS IN COMPARISON TO YAMATO


 judgement cut > dante


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuck you, Vergil may have a monotonous personality, but he's got awesome lines.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

well i didnt say it wasnt awesome, i just said i like dante's style better


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2008)

You are not worthy as my opponent, you will die (taunt) and why dont you want to gain power, power is everything without power you cant even protect those around you let alone protect yourself.......... this is my fav FOOLISHNESS DANTE, FOOLISHNESS  THOSE ARE BADASS and "you will not forget this devil's power"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 1, 2008)

Dante showing off his Yamato skillz


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 1, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> well i didnt say it wasnt awesome, i just said i like dante's style better



Dan SouthWorth > Rueben Langdon



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante showing off his Yamato skillz



Big deal, Vergil can do that with Judgement Cut.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Dante showing off his Yamato skillz


vergil still is way better with yamato


Painkiller said:


> Dan SouthWorth > Rueben Langdon
> 
> 
> 
> Big deal, Vergil can do that with Judgement Cut.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 1, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Big deal, Vergil can do that with Judgement Cut.



So Vergil needs one of his more advanced attacks to do what took Dante one simple swing? 

Not to mention Dante has JC now too. Except his can somehow make laser beams shoot out of thin air.

I love how Dante hammers the sword through, reminds me of the tower dive shot but better


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 2, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So Vergil needs one of his more advanced attacks to do what took Dante one simple swing?
> 
> Not to mention Dante has JC now too. Except his can somehow make laser beams shoot out of thin air.
> 
> I love how Dante hammers the sword through, reminds me of the tower dive shot but better



It's not an advanced skill, just something he used with his Iaido training. Basically the same thing. And if Dante could do it, Vergil could too. Yamato IS Vergil's memento from Sparda.

P.S. Dante's "Judgement Cut" is nothing like Vergil's.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

We get it Vergils badass, his sword is better. The only thing Dante has over Vergil is guns :/


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 2, 2008)

And yet guns are not the appropriate weapons of the warrior.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> We get it Vergils badass, his sword is better. The only thing Dante has over Vergil is guns :/



And a 3-1-2 duel record over Vergil. 



> P.S. Dante's "Judgement Cut" is nothing like Vergil's.



I've always said that. Vergil's teleports his slashes to an orb. Dante does the same except his slashes somehow turn into lasers and cover more ground.



> And yet guns are not the appropriate weapons of the warrior.



Pft, the ones who coined that belief were the ones who had the most to lose when guns stated taking over. They still lost BTW. Besides, Vergil was badass with Ebony


----------



## Pein (Feb 2, 2008)

gamestop won't give me the dmc4 artbook even though I pre ordered


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Pein said:


> gamestop won't give me the dmc4 artbook even though I pre ordered


Don't try to get anything from gamestop if you can get it from somewhere else. Besides digging out older PS2 titles or some PC games, there are better shops. And I also read in forums, that the salesmen in gamestop stores sometimes try to meddle with a customer's choice of buying games, especially when it comes to games that are both available to 360 and PS3 (in favor to 360).

Not that all these people are like that (by far not, I believe), but still, not very professional, even if it's just a few of them.

And the one gamestop shore I know, has a exhibition 360 console to play, while the PS3 is left out. Smells of bias, if you ask me. :/


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> We get it Vergils badass, his sword is better. The only thing Dante has over Vergil is guns :/



yet vergil blocked all the bullets by jus spinnin hes sword so guns are out of the question here..........

well i will say dante's JC is more like summon swords while vergil's JC is more of destorting time and space so which one is better  mind u vergil can already summon swords so vergil with yamato > dante with yamato


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> We get it Vergils badass, his sword is better. The only thing Dante has over Vergil is guns :/



Vegil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass

edit:

wtf? xbox live?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

^ wtf, that cant be right can it


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 2, 2008)

My two cents about Dante vs Vergil.
For me they draw, but we must say that Vergil character had not the same time to develop as Dante had.
I appreciate that Dante with Yamato is less powerful than Vergil 'because I think that it's THE right thing.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

vault023 said:


> ^ wtf, that cant be right can it


ya, i checked EB games, and amzon, they both have this


Daelthasaar said:


> My two cents about Dante vs Vergil.
> For me they draw, but we must say that Vergil character had not the same time to develop as Dante had.
> I appreciate that Dante with Yamato is less powerful than Vergil 'because I think that it's THE right thing.


For god's sake, if nero EVER kicks ass with yamato...


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

I doubt that DMC4 is playable online, if Capcom said so. If it was for online play, why wouldn't the developers just say so?


----------



## Shepard (Feb 2, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> ya, i checked EB games, and amzon, they both have this


That was discussed before I think there are 360's games that have the live thing in the case but have no online propieties though, DMC4 seems to be one of those.



> For god's sake, if nero EVER kicks ass with yamato...


Well, *Vergil* keeps kicking ass with Yamato through Nero


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> I doubt that DMC4 is playable online, if Capcom said so. If it was for online play, why wouldn't the developers just say so?



 well u cant trust capcom now after they got given the big bag of money by microsoft


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> I doubt that DMC4 is playable online, if Capcom said so. If it was for online play, why wouldn't the developers just say so?


Maybe its some scoreboard online of how many point you get or something like that. 


Dante said:


> That was discussed before I think there are 360's games that have the live thing in the case but have no online propieties though, DMC4 seems to be one of those.
> 
> 
> Well, *Vergil* keeps kicking ass with Yamato through Nero


It mite be a trap

Well, it is vergil's sword.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 2, 2008)

The Xbox Live logo means achievements and maybe scoreboards for the Bloody Palace, or something like that.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya i hope theres bloody palace, i fucken love it


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 2, 2008)

crazy pastor

The secret endings up, it sucked


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

^ it got taken off


----------



## Xenon (Feb 2, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> crazy pastor
> 
> The secret endings up, it sucked


fixed for spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's an understatement.  The entire story just is ... blah.  I'm not really sure what Capcom was thinking when they decided to make Nero the main character (given the open endedness of the ending I think that they came to a similar conclusion with Nero's story usage and potential future).  A little backstory at the beginning for people new to the franchise and they could have made either Dante or Vergil the main character (or both) and axed Nero.  Hopefully (I know the chance is about 0%) there is a Vergil/Nelo Alt costume/moveset and maybe even a secret cutscene unlocked by beating the game completely on the hardest difficulty (for example) that involves Vergil.

The lack of Vergil is sort of disturbing/strange considering that Capcom felt the need to make DMC3: SE which included Vergil as a playable character with his own moveset (and even gave him a personal cutscene).  I have a feeling that Capcom is going to be getting quite the bit of hatemail in regards to at least the story, but also most likely due to the fact that Dante is played for far less time than Nero.

On another note: if Nero is not Vergil (which I really hope he isn't), then Vergil's probably going to be pissed at Dante for giving away his mementos (his sword that Sparda gave HIM and his half of the amulet-Dante gave some part of it to Trish in DMC1 if I recall correctly).


----------



## Shepard (Feb 2, 2008)

Please.Use.Spoiler.Tags


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 2, 2008)

The whole story has left alot of things unanswered and possible a few plot holes, and I don't think vergil will be coming back, dmc5 will probably be dante trish and lady as playable characters, the whole dmc4 story sucked ass and the final boss was pathetic I will still buy the game but I'm still disappointed, there's no extra costumes either apart from a unlimited dt one


----------



## Fishwankerlulz (Feb 2, 2008)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVEABLE SPOILERS WITHOUT A SPOILER TAG, IT'S SO OBVIOUS EVERYONE WANTS TO READ THEM!*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 2, 2008)

Fishwankerlulz said:


> *THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVEABLE SPOILERS WITHOUT A SPOILER TAG, IT'S SO OBVIOUS EVERYONE WANTS TO READ THEM!*



Totally! /sarcasm

*stays out of this thread for that very reason*


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw the spoilers and the ending was not that bad at all, it's not like DMC 3's ending was that great aside from the whole Vergil trying to fight Mundus even though we knew who was going to win that fight.

And also, I'm starting to like Nero a lot, he brings his own flavor into a world full of great characters (excluding DMC 2 cast, they never existed), and I think that is why Capcom decided to make Nero the main, in order to not always make it about Dante and as much as I love Dante, it would be quite boring if it's always him that he is the main star and I believe the developers would be maxed out on how to be creative with Dante. 

With Nero, it allows them to open up the story and games even more and while it might get mixed reviews, I applaud Capcom for making a gutsy call of making a DMC game that is not totally about Dante. 

I think of DMC 4 as a way to expand the universe of the game and at the same time, avoid falling into the same trap that some adventure series fall into, which is repetition.

Plus, you got to admit that DMC 3 was a masterpiece and that it was hard for DMC 4 to outdo it but I don't think it falls that short off like compared to the huge drop from DMC to DMC 2. If DMC 3 is a 10, DMC 4 is a 9.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow this thread has gone to complete shit with spoilers.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kyrie: Nero, the city is destroyed...everyone has died, even my brother, but who cares a f**k!
Nero: Yeah...
Kyrie: We should REPOPULATE it...
Nero: Yeah...
Kyrie: I was wondering if you could only extend your devilish arm...
Nero: Yeah...
Kyrie: Yes but you can always finger my p***y with that!  I love all those spikes...
Nero: JACKPOT!
*Metal music kicks in


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 2, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We all know Kyrie is a very sexually repressed girl and with her religion out of the way, watch out Nero!


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 2, 2008)

After seeing the ending with Nero and Kyrie, I have to say...

That was the *CORNIEST FUCKING THING EVER!* I'll be honest, it was cornier than the infamous "LIIIIIiiiiGHT!" scene, or any bad part of DMC1 and 3, sans DMC2 for obvious reasons. Holy shit it felt awkward. But anyways, did Dan Southworth even have a ROLE in this? It sucks now that Vergil didn't make ANY real appearance, and now that failure Nero has Yamato..


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pleased that Gloria's not a she-male with a long 
s.
t.
u.
d.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 2, 2008)

mis a vs mode even if theyre never was one man just found out than you can charge your sword in the demo and that theyre are 2 missions to play


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> After seeing the ending with Nero and Kyrie, I have to say...
> 
> That was the *CORNIEST FUCKING THING EVER!* I'll be honest, it was cornier than the infamous "LIIIIIiiiiGHT!" scene



u lied dude nothing beats the light scene


----------



## Shepard (Feb 2, 2008)

Please, seriously use the *tags* for *Spoilers AND Spoiler discussion*, guys I don't want the whole thing spoiled before playing it specially the ending.

As it is now, noone will be able to enter the thread safely


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 2, 2008)

vault023 said:


> u lied dude nothing beats the light scene



Except for DMC2 and the ending of DMC4.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Except for DMC2 and the ending of DMC4.



well i didnt know we were including filler known as DMC 2 here?


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey, it's not my fault I made the shitty plot.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

but seriously the plot of DMC 4 could have been so much better


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 2, 2008)

Ummm I really could care less about the story or whatever, Yes I wish Vergil was in this game and i pray to god that he will be in the next one...
But as long as this game has great game I'll play it forever just like i'm still playing DMC3 SE.......

Great gameplay > storyline

Its always like that


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2008)

i have to say DMC 3SE pwns hard that games its probably the only i have clocked the most and it still has replay values


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

spoiler tags are your friends, use em


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's an interview with the creative team behind DMC4.
The spoiler level is very very very low, but I want to warn you anyway. 
_Shalashaska_


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 3, 2008)

More cutscenes here. Minus gameplay showing someone struggling through the game. And English subtitles for when the music gets to damn loud


----------



## Kamina (Feb 3, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> More cutscenes here. Minus gameplay showing someone struggling through the game. And English subtitles for when the music gets to damn loud



Thanks for posting they're awesome.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if nero is ever in DMC5 i hope he doesnt fuck up yamato by putting that motorcycle rev plz god help me because that would so...


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 3, 2008)

I doubt Kobayashi is thar retarded. He may have given that moron Yamato, but he would be harshly criticized for pulling such a trick.


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> if nero is ever in DMC5 i hope he doesnt fuck up yamato by putting that motorcycle rev plz god help me because that would so...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be totally awesome 

Seriously!

Luckily, I'm not a Vergil-tard. All three of them are cool in their ways, and DMC benefits greatly from them. All of them.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol faggotry.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



srry, Nero is filler


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 3, 2008)

Just like DMC2.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2008)

i couldnt have agreed more


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 3, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Just like DMC2.



 lol  yah


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 3, 2008)

do u guys think there gonna make a DMC game with Dante's son


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 3, 2008)

If that ever happened it'd be epic fail. Series down the toilet.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 3, 2008)

Dante said:


> Please, seriously use the *tags* for *Spoilers AND Spoiler discussion*, guys I don't want the whole thing spoiled before playing it specially the ending.
> 
> As it is now, noone will be able to enter the thread safely


Snape kills Dante. Believe it.


Anyway, I'm not pointing this directly at you, and this is just my opinion -- but who cares about the story? I've always played the DMC games because of the gameplay o.o

Not like DMC3 had a story, or a great one at that, either. 2 twin brothers. One evil one good. They fight. One loses. The end. ;-;



So, anyone here ACTUALLY played the game yet (Japanese version, or otherwise)?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

no but im playing it when it comes out wed.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 3, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> If that ever happened it'd be epic fail. Series down the toilet.



why do u say that?


----------



## Shepard (Feb 3, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Snape kills Dante. Believe it.


 lies!




> Anyway, I'm not pointing this directly at you, and this is just my opinion -- but who cares about the story? I've always played the DMC games because of the gameplay o.o
> 
> Not like DMC3 had a story, or a great one at that, either. 2 twin brothers. One evil one good. They fight. One loses. The end. ;-;


I perfectly understand and respect your opinion.
I play primarely for the gameplay too BUT as a long-time DMC fan I do care about the story and characters(each individual game's storyline isn't that great but the backstory is kinda good) and it would most likely ruin the game for me to be completely spoiled


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 3, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> why do u say that?



Another fucking sparda in the sires, come fucking on. Plus DMC2 is suppost to be the ending, how fucking messed up will the story timeline do you think will be?


----------



## Silvermyst (Feb 3, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Another fucking sparda in the sires, come fucking on. Plus *DMC2 is suppost to be the ending*, how fucking messed up will the story timeline do you think will be?



I kinda hope not, but at the same time I do. Could you show me where it says that? I mean, I know all the ppls have pointed out that DMC2 is the last in the timeline so far, but I hope it's really not the end. Cause that was a lame cliffhanger, even though you know what's happening.  Lame


Also, my apologies if these have been posted, but:

Dud

Dud


First one is badass, IMO.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 3, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> do u guys think there gonna make a DMC game with Dante's son



Well, Dante did say something about his son when sending Mundus to the demon world. If he's anything like Dante from 3 or 4 or Nero, Kobayashi would be boned.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 3, 2008)

Dispite how the timeline of the games are going, I would like to see a prequil to the game that actually shows Sparda as the main character and what he did.  I think that would be great.  And a one where we See Sparta doing some fighting a little later on in the human world.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 3, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> Dispite how the timeline of the games are going, I would like to see a prequil to the game that actually shows Sparda as the main character and what he did.  I think that would be great.  And a one where we See Sparta doing some fighting a little later on in the human world.



i was also thinking of a game like this to really show how everything happend


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know why but I'm not that excited about this game as i was before when DMC2 was coming out, maybe because DMC2 failed so badly that killed any hope for me to have as much fun as i did playing the first DMC.

Anyway this game seems to be heading the same way DMC3 did, which i didn't like that much either, from the reviews and the trailers anyway, but I'm still gonna buy it nonetheless.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 4, 2008)

how could u not like DMC3???


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> I don't know why but I'm not that excited about this game as i was before when DMC2 was coming out, maybe because DMC2 failed so badly that killed any hope for me to have as much fun as i did playing the first DMC.
> 
> Anyway this game seems to be heading the same way DMC3 did, which i didn't like that much either, from the reviews and the trailers anyway, but I'm still gonna buy it nonetheless.




Seems hes one of the few that liked part 1 the best, if thats the case I agree. 1 was great.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah I agree that 1 was great but to say that you dont like DMC3 is blasphemy


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay, now I've been watching some of the scenes with English subtitles and what they're saying is obvious now. And I'm glad for it. 

But in this case...


*Spoiler*: __ 



First I whip it out!

Then I thrust it in!

With great force!

Every angle...it penetrates!

Until...with great strength...

I...ram it in!

In the end...we are all satisfied


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 4, 2008)

Dante said:


> lies!


It's true 



Dante said:


> I perfectly understand and respect your opinion.
> I play primarely for the gameplay too BUT as a long-time DMC fan I do care about the story and characters(each individual game's storyline isn't that great but the backstory is kinda good) and it would most likely ruin the game for me to be completely spoiled


You know what, I kinda agree with you. ^___^ But the only thing about the story that keeps me hooked in and wondering is Sparda's story and how it all happened. xD

I guess I'd say that I couldn't care for the games' stories half as much as I would care for it's gameplay, lol.

Anyway, in my opinion, the game has an alright story. Few great twists here and there (shocking, or otherwise ) xD But yeah I think I'll keep my mouth shut now ^^ I really can't wait till this Friday, either 


--
On other stuff:


Someone confirm when it hits America xD I'm more interested about the 2nd half though, PC = superior-_est_?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 4, 2008)

Bloody Palace 



 (there needs to be a gif of the ending)


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 4, 2008)

Dante said:


> lies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with what your saying Dante.... I look at the story line as an added bonus... But besides that fact the story line hasnt let me down at all yet.. (exclude DMC2)


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Feb 4, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> yeah I agree that 1 was great but to say that you dont like DMC3 is blasphemy



It's just that when i played the first DMC i didn't know much about it and i wasn't expecting anything from it, then when i played the game it blow me away with its cool style, fast paced combat and just the pure awesomeness of Dante's weapons.

So after playing DMC2, the series hit rock bottom for me so i was hoping that Capcom can at least get the series back together in DMC3 but a month before i played DMC3, i finished playing Ninja Gaiden then God of War so yeah i was disappointed with DMC3 after playing these two great games.

Don't get me wrong, DMC3 was a Good game but not great and I'm just hoping that DMC4 will be at least better than DMC3, anyway thats just my opinion. 

Anyway enough of my DMC hoping and whinnying, Keep the thread burning with hype!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> yeah I agree that 1 was great but to say that you dont like DMC3 is blasphemy



 its true not liking DMC3 is blasphemy its a sin in my books



Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i was always wondering what he will be saying  but that makes perfect sense


----------



## Pein (Feb 4, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Okay, now I've been watching some of the scenes with English subtitles and what they're saying is obvious now. And I'm glad for it.
> 
> But in this case...
> 
> ...


saw that in english on the 1up show 



Roy Mustang said:


> Vegil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass, vergil is badass
> 
> edit:
> 
> wtf? xbox live?


every 360 game has to have some online feature 


Segan said:


> I doubt that DMC4 is playable online, if Capcom said so. If it was for online play, why wouldn't the developers just say so?


just leaderboards and achievements the ps3 version has these too


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2008)

IGN review



Both versions get an 8.7. Which surprises me since they give the edge to the PS3 version going by the review.


----------



## Auron (Feb 4, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> It's just that when i played the first DMC i didn't know much about it and i wasn't expecting anything from it, then when i played the game it blow me away with its cool style, fast paced combat and just the pure awesomeness of Dante's weapons.
> 
> So after playing DMC2, the series hit rock bottom for me so i was hoping that Capcom can at least get the series back together in DMC3 but a month before i played DMC3, i finished playing Ninja Gaiden then God of War so yeah i was disappointed with DMC3 after playing these two great games.
> 
> ...



DMC3 >> GOW....haven't played ninja gaiden but GOW was one of those games you play through a few times then forget about it cause of the limiting controls.  I spent way more time on DMC3 trying to master it.


----------



## Pein (Feb 4, 2008)

Auron said:


> DMC3 >> GOW....haven't played ninja gaiden but GOW was one of those games you play through a few times then forget about it cause of the limiting controls.  I spent way more time on DMC3 trying to master it.



Devil may cry and god of war > ninja gaiden but gaiden is still great


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 4, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Bloody Palace
> 
> 
> 
> (there needs to be a gif of the ending)


 just what I wanted


Pein said:


> saw that in english on the 1up show
> 
> 
> every 360 game has to have some online feature
> ...


Well it could be the rankins for bloody palace or something.
Guess I'll find out tmrw.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 4, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> IGN review
> 
> 
> 
> Both versions get an 8.7. Which surprises me since they give the edge to the PS3 version going by the review.



The reviewer said that the Exceed system is not deep...obviously he hasn't heard of instant rev and the gameplay is deeper than people think with Nero's exceed and Devil Bringer and Dante's on the fly four style.

I don't care, I'll still buy the game no matter what.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2008)

Auron said:


> DMC3 >> GOW....haven't played ninja gaiden but GOW was one of those games you play through a few times then forget about it cause of the limiting controls.  I spent way more time on DMC3 trying to master it.



its true i couldnt even finish the first GOW, kratos was just too  i didnt like him one bit he really pissed me off, but DMC3 even up to this point i still play it because that game is jus that great. i played NINJA GAIDEN BLACK and was that hard, but it was great the combos were impressive


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> The reviewer said that the Exceed system is not deep...obviously he hasn't heard of instant rev and the gameplay is deeper than people think with Nero's exceed and Devil Bringer and Dante's on the fly four style.
> 
> I don't care, I'll still buy the game no matter what.


Yeah they need to redo the review and have the guy actually see some gameplay videos. The exceed system is obviously pretty deep. It's not just a charged up attack before battle. Instant reving is very very impressive.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 4, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah they need to redo the review and have the guy actually see some gameplay videos. The exceed system is obviously pretty deep. It's not just a charged up attack before battle. Instant reving is very very impressive.



I definitely agree with you on that. Some of the videos featuring Instant Rev like Brea's had me squeal like a fangirl at the possibilities. 

Hence why I don't trust reviewers for games like these.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 4, 2008)

GT Review:


----------



## Freija (Feb 4, 2008)

Stop spoiling openly, Nero is not filler, i'll eat your souls


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 4, 2008)

nero is not filler


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> nero is not filler



Nero is filler until/if vergil returns and fucks him up


----------



## Cirus (Feb 4, 2008)

I really do hope that Virgil makes a return in another DMC game because Nero in my opinion is not a good substitute.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 4, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> I really do hope that Virgil makes a return in another DMC game because Nero in my opinion is not a good substitute.



And he's not meant to be a substitute. He's his own unique character and DMC 4 is about him, NOT VERGIL.

And damn it, can people stop hating on him? He's a part of the DMC universe whether you like it or not and is a damn good addition to it, at least compared to Lucia. 

Seriously, never seen a character hated just because he 'presumably' replaces a character when that is not the case.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 4, 2008)

vergil in DMC4 would be epicly gar


----------



## Freija (Feb 4, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Nero is filler until/if vergil returns and fucks him up



you guys are morons if you truly think Nero is a filler, in that case this game would be rendered a total null, hell even DMC2 was canon even if we try to ignore that fact.



Roy Mustang said:


> vergil in DMC4 would be epicly gar



and make no sense since Dante killed Vergil in DMC 1


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 4, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> you guys are morons if you truly think Nero is a filler, in that case this game would be rendered a total null, hell even DMC2 was canon even if we try to ignore that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> and make no sense since Dante killed Vergil in DMC 1



would make more sence then Arkham being "killed" three times in DMC3


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 4, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> and make no sense since Dante killed Vergil in DMC 1



No he didnt..... What are you talking about?


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 4, 2008)

Vergil isn't gayr like Nero.



Freija the villain said:


> and make no sense since Dante killed Vergil in DMC 1



You really think he's dead? Seriously, why then is he ensnared within that idiot's arm?



BerserkerGutts said:


> It's just that when i played the first DMC i didn't know much about it and i wasn't expecting anything from it, then when i played the game it blow me away with its cool style, fast paced combat and just the pure awesomeness of Dante's weapons.
> 
> So after playing DMC2, the series hit rock bottom for me so i was hoping that Capcom can at least get the series back together in DMC3 but a month before i played DMC3, i finished playing Ninja Gaiden then God of War so yeah i was disappointed with DMC3 after playing these two great games.
> 
> ...



What the Hell are you on?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 4, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> It's just that when i played the first DMC i didn't know much about it and i wasn't expecting anything from it, then when i played the game it blow me away with its cool style, fast paced combat and just the pure awesomeness of Dante's weapons.
> 
> So after playing DMC2, the series hit rock bottom for me so i was hoping that Capcom can at least get the series back together in DMC3 but a month before i played DMC3, i finished playing Ninja Gaiden then God of War so yeah i was disappointed with DMC3 after playing these two great games.
> 
> ...




wow, just...wow


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

Nero Dies.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Vergil isn't gayr like Nero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergil lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 5, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> Vergil lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



in Nero's hand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Feb 5, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> No he didnt..... What are you talking about?


You know that Dark Knight that has an amulet just like Dante? he has the name Vergil, and Dante has a flashback after lol killing him here <- couldn't find the actual cutscene where it's revealed he's vergil, but he fights the dark knight there.


Roy Mustang said:


> would make more sence then Arkham being "killed" three times in DMC3



Point taken, but still


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder why you can't just appreciate the game...


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes...but how many times did Dante got impaled/stabbed/etc..., the same is for Vergil, those twins are quite IMMORTALS, Vergil is NOT dead.
Nero is a good character, quite badass, but if you ask me to substitute him with Vergil, then I say scr** you!


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 5, 2008)

My 360 decided to RROD yesterday, just before the release of DMC. Oh well, I had it since launch, not many xbox's lasts this long. I'll miss him though *pets* I'll take good care of his brother.

I guess it's a sign to finish a couple of my older games and I just traded SMG for Metroid Prime 3 with a friend. And with Ace Attorney coming out this month too, I'll manage. DMC will still hunt my dreams though


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 5, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> and make no sense since Dante killed Vergil in DMC 1




No he's far from dead Vergil is very important to the series, anyway I will show you why he ain't dead 

I don't know how I'd feel if Vergil becomes Dantes age or maybe he will stay young who knows

And anyway I'm not hating on Nero he's just a poor replacement compared to Vergil

-spoilers-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok Nero has a large part of vergils soul/spirit/essence within him, during the the cutscene where nero and dante fight the second time nero sounds like nelo angelo when he swings his sword and a blue flash goes across the room, and the rest of the order credo and all of them have parts of nelo angelo as well which explains why he disappears when he dies, there's also all of vergils quotes when Neros in DT as well, my guess Vergil will have to return sooner or later whether that's dmc5 or 6 who knows


----------



## Freija (Feb 5, 2008)

lol, i knew all that, im just saying currently he is what we know as DEAD


And Dante and Vergil can die, it's just a matter of strength, if you got nuff demon powers you can hurt them which is why they can hurt eachother etc.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah capcom stomped all over the Playstation 3 they moved the monster hunter series to the wii and then made dmc4 multi which makes all their resources spread out and makes it less then what it should of been, why couldn't they of just made it for the ps3 and ported it to the pc a few months later like they did back in the day, instead of making the base of the game for the pc and porting it to consoles


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

Im getting it when I get back from school


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2008)

lucky bastard i have to wait till friday to get this shit, sucks leaving in EUROPE


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

lol tht sucks

I dont think ill have enough money to reserve SSBB today


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

They got my copy but i'm to sick to even go out.  I'll just pick it up tomorrow, still sad


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2008)

well let someone do it for you, its DMC4 we are talking about here, even pussy has to wait starting from friday i officially dont have a life only DMC 4


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lucky bastard i have to wait till friday to get this shit, sucks leaving in EUROPE


Mine will take longer as I've ordered it online...probably only going to get it next week.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2008)

it would have been better if u were jus patient because i wanted to order it from japan but i anticipanted delays so i decided to wait it out, i realised that waiting 3 days is nothing compared to how long i have waited for this game


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2008)

vault023 said:


> it would have been better if u were jus patient because i wanted to order it from japan but i anticipanted delays so i decided to wait it out, i realised that waiting 3 days is nothing compared to how long i have waited for this game


I ordered the Collector's Edition...of course I wouldn't wait for the release, since it's limited.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 5, 2008)

As I said, this sucks...it really makes me sad.
I speak for myself, but I'm happy when I spend money for something that I really appreciate.
Other than that, I experimented piracy, when I own a Commodore Amiga back in the 90s...
When you can have every game you want, the game will not ever have that spice that game bought with money and sweat have.
I will buy my PS3 Ltd. DMC4 copy on Saturday evening.
Then I'll buy a PS3.

@Unblessed
Monster Hunter 3 on wii makes me sad too...
The fanbase are the PS2 and PSP owners, then add the lame WII online service, then add that the wii is a little more powerful than a Gamecube, then...just cry.
I'll never buy a wii, imo (not humble  ) wii is fitness, not gaming


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm, it's out in the Netherlands :S

Typical that my 360 had to RROD yesterday.

Ffs >.>


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your 360, Ketchup, really, I'm serious and absolutely NOT joking.
As an outsider of the XBOX world, but first of all as a gamer, I feel sad when a fellow gamer can't play a game because its machine is broken.
I can say it, because I had my TV broken for 10 months, and I can't decide which kind of TV to buy, so it was a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG time without playing.
But I always thank my PS2 that is ALIVE and flawlessly kicking ass from European DAY 1.
I can't admit that an hardware can be SO seriously damaged (aka completely broken and doomed to the trashcan) after 2 years, assuming that you bought it DAY 1.
And, between the owners of 360, 2 people out of 3 had to buy AGAIN the stuff at least one time.
I wonder how many 360 are in the house.
If 360 sold 18 k of consolles, how many people have a 360 working at home?
I point that there are not more than 11k of fanbase.
Next, judging that Halo3 and Gears of War (the 2 great sales booster) span between 6,5k and 5k of sales, maybe the fanbase is still more little.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 5, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> I'll never buy a wii, imo (not humble  )* wii is fitness,* not gaming



In all rights you shouldn't buy a wii if you think moving your hand counts as fitness. 



Anyway i decided to opt out of buying the Ltd Edition and just go for the regular instead. The place where i work won't be getting any Ltd's and i can get the regular for around £16 because of my staff discount. 

Can't wait till friday totally psyched about this game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Hmm, it's out in the Netherlands :S
> 
> Typical that my 360 had to RROD yesterday.
> 
> Ffs >.>



Not until Friday, I think.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

Hagi said:


> *In all rights you shouldn't buy a wii if you think moving your hand counts as fitness. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He probably meant more the game library then the actual system.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 5, 2008)

@Hagi
Yes, you're probably right, but as an old man in his thirty, I conceive gaming in a different way than wii. 
And the DMC series is the PERFECT EXAMPLE of what I call gaming.
In my personal "view of what is videogaming", the game is a challenge between you, your abilities, your "technical knowledge" and the CPU/Human "enemy".
It's based on what you're able to do with your fingers, your speed, and your brain reactivity.
So, a slash of Dante's sword, has to be the exact pressure of the right button at the perfect timing.
The swing of my arm...well, it's not the same thing, it's like interaction with a screen more than a game, it's a daily movement, and quite spoils me of the feeling of gaming.
It's not that I consider it "unenjoyable" or "not funny", but it's not what I want from a game, and it is something that, sincerely quite annoys me.
I remember when I went to the Arcade Hall and I could play Sky Racer, Sega Rally or other coin ops with particular devices.
They were funny, but not for a long time.
It's not only the wii, but the Guncons, the steering wheels, the guitar for Guitar Hero, all that kind of stuff.
I sometimes go to the shooting ground and fire a bunch of bullets or I play soft air, I drive a car and fortunately I play guitar and sometimes I even do live rpg so I don't need other devices.
And the reality is mooooooooooooore better than wii or whatever else.
I think that such kind of gaming makes "asses heavy" like we say in Italy, since you stay at home instead of going, I don't know, to play bowling in reality with your friends.
So, it's good for casual gaming but it's not hardcore gaming (even if I don't consider myself an hardcore gamer, but a passionate game lover).

@Crowley
I read even in other forums that NL's shops are already selling the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2008)

Heh, I'll have to check with the place I pre-ordered, then. Must mean there's no embargo on the sell-date.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2008)

i feel your passion Daelthasaar and i agree with you


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 5, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Yeah capcom stomped all over the Playstation 3 they moved the monster hunter series to the wii and then made dmc4 multi which makes all their resources spread out and makes it less then what it should of been, why couldn't they of just made it for the ps3 and ported it to the pc a few months later like they did back in the day, instead of making the base of the game for the pc and porting it to consoles


Well, it's about time for Capcom to think of themselves and get some profits in. =P

I'm not so sure about Monster Hunter, though. I thought it was doing alright before the move. ;-;


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

lol gonna play this in a couple of hours


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to wait. I went to pick mine up today and the date they had posted was the shipping date. Why the hell would you put the shipping date as the selling date, If i can't get my pre-order then. I was pissed and have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 5, 2008)

hopefully mine comes in tomorrow


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Seems DMC4 got a 3/5 on X-play..


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

got the game

played it

awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Seems DMC4 got a 3/5 on X-play..



Fuck xplay they suck ass, don't even do a review show anymore. They got all this new garbage like "Around the world info" and "Talk to us virtually" and all this garbage. Plus most there reviews are 2-3 minutes. They suck.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, good point. I never really liked them in the first place..I was just curious as to what it got. It's gotten mostly 8 and some 9's so X-play review doesn't really matter to me. Hell, this game could have gotten 5/10's and I would still buy it, but that's just me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

Got a 8 on gamespot. 



Seems fair.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

lol anyone besides me who got it?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol anyone besides me who got it?



No dammit...my father bought it for me(got to pay him back)..and is shipping it down to me at college on Thrusday.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

I could have but i'm sick. So how is it? Some impressions maybe?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> No dammit...my father bought it for me(got to pay him back)..and is shipping it down to me at college on Thrusday.


I see


crazymtf said:


> I could have but i'm sick. So how is it? Some impressions maybe?


It's good, Just like in DMC3:SE you have to unlock Dante once you beat the game with Nero. The skills you buy arent with red orbs. With some 'soul' named things. But you do use red orbs to buy items though. Awesome game so far in my opinion.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

That's good to know..thanks for the impression. Can't wait to get it on Thrusday. Nice to see it's as dissapointing as DMC2...though DMC 2 wasn't all bad..maybe 6/10ish.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> That's good to know..thanks for the impression. Can't wait to get it on Thrusday. Nice to see it's* as dissapointing *as DMC2...though DMC 2 wasn't all bad..maybe 6/10ish.



nevar, DMC4 is awesome, somewhat near DMC3 lvl


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> nevar, DMC4 is awesome, somewhat near DMC3 lvl



Lol I meant to say "not as".


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 5, 2008)

Roy, question!

The Proud Souls, how hard are they to get? xD



P.S. This sucks, I gotta wait till the weekend before I can play ;-;


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Lol I meant to say "not as".


okei


L O V E L E S S said:


> Roy, question!
> 
> The Proud Souls, how hard are they to get? xD
> 
> ...


Proud souls? Im not sure but I think you get them at the end mission and devil hunter rank bonus. Usually when I get 10k red souls ill get about 800 proud souls. The average nero skill is around 500-750 proud souls.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Roy Mustang, how does it feel to play with Nero?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

not as good as dante or vergil


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> not as good as dante or vergil



lol I'm sure it doesn't....but Nero does seem pretty cool


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

You get to charge your gun..thats sorta...cool


----------



## Cirus (Feb 5, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Then...I'm beginning to worry about the anticipated delivery in NL.  I ordered DMC4 here in Italy at a Gamestop, and I think I'll burn down the store if they'll give away MY artbook, since I heard that in USA the people at Gamestop give away for free that kind of bonus to anyone, even if they don't preorder or they don't buy a shit.


 
I don't know who is giving you information about the US but we still have to pay for the artbook.  Nothing is given away here in the US, and it is costing me $80 for the collectors game and artbook/guide.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 5, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> not as good as dante or vergil



I'm not surprised..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> okei
> 
> Proud souls? Im not sure but I think you get them at the end mission and devil hunter rank bonus. Usually when I get 10k red souls ill get about 800 proud souls. The average nero skill is around 500-750 proud souls.


That sounds great, from the looks of it the system feels kind of balanced :3

You could just concentrate on farming the Red Orbs for Blue Orbs while not having to worry about running out of Reds for skills and stuff <3

I'm really jealous ;-; I wish I could play it right now. Anyway, keep on playing! For my sake and the others that don't have it yet! 


By the way, what mission are you on?


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2008)

The users on gamespot rated the game considerably higher. 9/10. I think I would trust the average players' score more than the editor's choice.


----------



## Freija (Feb 6, 2008)

If i see any post without spoiler tags until i get the game i'm spending the rest of this year of making sure to neg everyone in this thread once for every post 



WHY DOES SHIPPING FROM US TO SWE TAKE SO LONG


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I'm not surprised..


:kmao


L O V E L E S S said:


> That sounds great, from the looks of it the system feels kind of balanced :3
> 
> You could just concentrate on farming the Red Orbs for Blue Orbs while not having to worry about running out of Reds for skills and stuff <3
> 
> ...


Well I was on mission four and was close to beating it after taking so freakin long to find out what to do. But then I had to leave and had to shut down the console right infront of the goal of the intire mission.  So I could have been on 5 or more rite now.

edit: Well the online features are just for leaderboard, like the total mission points or I think bloody palace aswell.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 6, 2008)

**


----------



## raxor (Feb 6, 2008)

Just finished it on human, truly awesome game.

Should've played on devil hunter though. Most parts were a bit too easy.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 6, 2008)

My Limited edition Ps3 version should be here friday  stupid uk anyways I'm getting a free dmc4 t-shirt with my order


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2008)

well i played the XBOX version and i have to say that NERO is much more impressive than i initially thought he would be..........he's instant rev is amazing and in my books its not hard because i mastered it in an hour and once u master it the gameplay is totally wicked....and he's devil bringer is actually much much more cooler than i initially thought it would........but still DMC5 bring in VERGIL as playable 

 And since im in the UK i have to get it friday thats fucked up


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

raxor said:


> Just finished it on human, truly awesome game.
> 
> Should've played on devil hunter though. Most parts were a bit too easy.



finished? dude how long did you play it for?

i started on devil hunter and only got to play for 2-3 hours


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 6, 2008)

damn didnt get it today


----------



## raxor (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> finished? dude how long did you play it for?
> 
> i started on devil hunter and only got to play for 2-3 hours



I can't check exactly right now... But I'd say about 10 hours.

Gonna start rockin' on devil hunter soon
Have to learn more about the combat system though, not sure I used it the right way

Anyways: The ending was epic and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the backtracking


 wasn't so bad as I thought it would.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2008)

Just beat the second mission and loving it so far as i thought i would. Playing on human since haven't played DMC3 in like ... well long time


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

raxor said:


> I can't check exactly right now... But I'd say about 10 hours.
> 
> Gonna start rockin' on devil hunter soon
> Have to learn more about the combat system though, not sure I used it the right way
> ...


oh ok

I'm on Devil Hunter on lvl 6, or if im wrong its the one where you see

*Spoiler*: __ 



The preist being revived in the begining



correct me if I am wrong


crazymtf said:


> Just beat the second mission and loving it so far as i thought i would. Playing on human since haven't played DMC3 in like ... well long time


I rebeat it not long ago

edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



lol I remember reading some bullshit review in this thread that you get yamato on mission 3...lol


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm starting on level two and have almost mastered that exceed thing...


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> edit:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah alot of the rumours were Bs, I can't wait to play this game apparently on the higher difficulty's Dante is a bitch to kill and he uses all his weapons which should be awesome


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Lol yeah alot of the rumours were Bs, I can't wait to play this game apparently on the higher difficulty's Dante is a bitch to kill and he uses all his weapons which should be awesome



There is only two dificulties, Human and Devil Hunter. I did it on Devil Hunter and Dante when you face him first he's pretty damn weak.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2008)

I just fought the first boss. There a few feelings I can compare this to. My first thought is. "Did I just have sex?"


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

First boss was fucken easy. Dante is wayyy too underpowered even for a first boss.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 6, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> WHY DOES SHIPPING FROM US TO SWE TAKE SO LONG


Oh, Frei. 

You should've just waited till the EU release xD Who knows how long it'll take? But usually if something gets shipped from Asia or NA to Europe it takes a week, maybe more. =/



raxor said:


> Just finished it on human, truly awesome game.
> 
> Should've played on devil hunter though. Most parts were a bit too easy.


Yeah you should've.

You can unlock everything you unlock on Human on Devil Hunter mode anyways.

But your way should be alright too, at least you've farmed Orbs without having too much trouble. You can just carry them to Devil Hunter and you'll be off to a great start :3


I really can't wait till the weekend xD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 6, 2008)

I. Fucking. Love. This. Game. 

I'm really set for a great amount of time. Really. Glad that everyone also loves it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 6, 2008)

DMC4 got 3 stars out of 5 on G4's review...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> DMC4 got 3 stars out of 5 on G4's review...



Yeah I posted that earlier...but G4 sucks anyway imo.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Yeah I posted that earlier...but G4 sucks anyway imo.



I love G4...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

to any one who played mission 7 and further...


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY THE FUCK CANT THIS FUCKHEAD NERO NOT ALLOW ME TO USE YAMATO EVEN THO THE ATTACK LIST IS ON THE SKILL PAGE AND HE FUCKING GOT IT!?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> to any one who played mission 7 and further...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Nero can't use the sword directly.

He indirectly uses it when he Devil Triggers, right? o.O


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> First boss was fucken easy. Dante is wayyy too underpowered even for a first boss.



I was talking about the fire monster.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



When in devil trigger he uses red queen, even if he did use yamato sais on the skill list I should be able to use summonned swords when with yamato. When I try he just uses blue rose.





Lord Yu said:


> I was talking about the fire monster.


Oh you were talking abotu berial, I see. Berial was quite challenging.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When in devil trigger he uses red queen, even if he did use yamato sais on the skill list I should be able to use summonned swords when with yamato. When I try he just uses blue rose.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, can't you notice the spirit behind you use the Yamato while you keep slashing with the Redqueen? :s

When you use the Bluerose however, the spirit throws some stuff at the enemy as you shoot. o__O


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2008)

Just beat mission four and fought 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Big ass frog boss. That was a awesome grab nero does when he goes to swallow you and you go inside it's mouth and slice shit up and then "BAM" out of it's fucking stomach...what's that?...SICKNESS


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just beat mission four and fought
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sounds like a damn awesome game...can't wait to get my copy on Friday. Glad its not as disapointing as DMC2 and more on the level of awesomeness that was DMC3.


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey yo anyone got the Xbox360 version of this game?

I was thinking of getting it on Friday but I gotta ask y'all it any different or difficult on Xbox?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 6, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya, but it sais Nero is suppost to be using it and on the skill list it shows Nero summoning the swords without a DT





crazymtf said:


> Just beat mission four and fought
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol the guy have some awesome bait 





Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey yo anyone got the Xbox360 version of this game?
> 
> I was thinking of getting it on Friday but I gotta ask y'all it any different or difficult on Xbox?


I got the 360 version, I like it


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

I heard the that the 360 version has worse control than the PS3 but I can't be that much worse.


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2008)

I might get the 360 version of  it or wait til I get enough money for the PS3 (which shouldn't be too long)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey yo anyone got the Xbox360 version of this game?
> 
> I was thinking of getting it on Friday but I gotta ask y'all it any different or difficult on Xbox?


I'll be playing it on a 360, the demo didn't feel bad to play on. 

My only problem with it would be playing as Dante, when you have to switch weapons with the right trigger, because the shape just feels too weird for me. xD I'm sure you can re-map the controls anyway, so it wouldn't be much of a problem.



Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but it sais Nero is suppost to be using it and on the skill list it shows Nero summoning the swords without a DT



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's probably just the picture then. ;-;

But as you get the Summoned Swords, you use it when you're in Devil Trigger and the swords will be just flying in the air as you shoot with the Bluerose.






Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol the guy have some awesome bait



*Spoiler*: __ 



Deceptive lesbians ftw


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

ive been playing it for the past 2 days, im on mission 6.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2008)

Mission 6. Still haven't died. THIS ISN'T DEVIL MAY CRY!

I'm playing on Devil Hunter btw. Still fun though.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Havent died either, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) snow boss was easy :/


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2008)

He almost killed me. But then again I have been depressed today.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

He ate me a couple times, is it just me or is it wayyyyyyyyyyy to easy to get orbs?



And btw anyone know how to do Secret mission 3?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> And btw anyone know how to do Secret mission 3?


Who are you playing as? And what do you have to do?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Nero, the one where you cant attack and get style up.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Nero, the one where you cant attack and get style up.



*Spoiler*: _Okay then, here we go_ 



You can either do this in 2 ways, I guess. The 2nd one is riskier, but I guess it's up to preference which one you use.

1st
If you have Aegis Shield, you can pick up monsters and hold Circle or B(depending on what console you're playing on) to use them as a shield. Press R1 or the Right Button and aim for the Frost, and then do a taunt. You get points for taunting and when the Frost attacks you it'll get blocked by the monster you've picked up. When the monster dies, hurry up and pick up another one. Just keep going until you pass the mission.

2nd
Well, this was also on the previous DMCs and I kinda prefer this method (lol in DMC2 you can just spam this without doing anything else and your Style Points will just rack up). 

Anyway, you can do a side dodge just before an enemy hits you and you should gain Style Points for it. You can do this by locking on the an enemy and pressing Left or Right on the analog stick + Jump button. I'm not sure if you have this skill straightaway or you have to purchase it, so just check first if you're doing this method.

And BEWARE. You lose all your points if you get hit and you have to start all over again. (but I guess you already knew that if you've played DMC before )




There. xD


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Nero, the one where you cant attack and get style up.


Hey, your sig looks awfully like the mangaka of Hellsing got lost in Nintendo...

Where did you get that from? Is there a manga?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I heard the that the 360 version has worse control than the PS3 but I can't be that much worse.


WHy is everyone freakin complayning? The control layout it exactly the same as DMC3 for ps2. Y for devil arm, X for gun, A to jump, B to use devil bringer, Right Bumper to lock on, back to taunt, Left Bumper to DT, and the trigers are to switch weapons with dante, the button are at the same places as the playstation controller


L O V E L E S S said:


> I'll be playing it on a 360, the demo didn't feel bad to play on.
> 
> My only problem with it would be playing as Dante, when you have to switch weapons with the right trigger, because the shape just feels too weird for me. xD I'm sure you can re-map the controls anyway, so it wouldn't be much of a problem.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 nah I tried shootin, the thing behind you just floats there behind you





Lord Yu said:


> Mission 6. Still haven't died. THIS ISN'T DEVIL MAY CRY!
> 
> I'm playing on Devil Hunter btw. Still fun though.


I hated that boss. I had only like 3 bars of life by the end of it.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to wait for it, until the 29th of feb. I think. I hate living in england. Everything gets delayed D:!


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Okay then, here we go_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks , I think ill try the first.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2008)

hara_karikitty said:


> I have to wait for it, until the 29th of feb. I think. I hate living in england. Everything gets delayed D:!



no its tomorrow but still they do delay games too much


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome, I just got 2 achievements on my 360 for getting an SS and an SSS while I was fighting Echida, got both of em when used devil bringer on her while in D.T.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2008)

i pwned the echida but finishing her with the blue rose i have to say NERO's blue rose is  and im loving the exceed


----------



## Felix (Feb 7, 2008)

Christ, controlling Dante after using Nero for 12 missions is hell.
Capcom did well in expanding the audience with the X360 version (Which I'm playing, played all DMC in PS2 and I havent nor I'm buying a PS3) but they made it easier in my opinion.


----------



## raxor (Feb 7, 2008)

I do think you unlock anotherr difficulty when you finish it on Devil Hunter


----------



## Verbal Assault (Feb 7, 2008)

it would be better if you could play the whole game as nero then as dante and experience what he went through then.. swaping aint great as you have to shift styles between the characters

btw any info on costumes?.. dmc without costumes just is'nt dmc.. i mean they all got it.. why not this one?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i pwned the echida but finishing her with the blue rose i have to say NERO's blue rose is  and im loving the exceed


Meh, Blue Rose is alright since it has the charge ability. I still like E&I better.


raxor said:


> I do think you unlock anotherr difficulty when you finish it on Devil Hunter


Havent you played DMC3? For sure you unlock new dificulty.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, Heaven or Hell is still in there.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

Probably will be DMD or NMD too


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah except in Nero must die its a true statement.


----------



## raxor (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Havent you played DMC3? For sure you unlock new dificulty.



Sadly no. Only played the first and fourth

A bit of the second one as well, that sucked though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Meh, Blue Rose is alright since it has the charge ability. I still like E&I better.
> 
> Havent you played DMC3? For sure you unlock new dificulty.



E&I are more of machine guns than pistols  but yeah nero's revolver is cool, and is it me or does playing it on devil hunter seems so easy i wonder what playing it on human will be like


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

raxor said:


> Sadly no. Only played the first and fourth
> 
> A bit of the second one as well, that sucked though.


k


vault023 said:


> E&I are more of machine guns than pistols  but yeah nero's revolver is cool, and is it me or does playing it on devil hunter seems so easy i wonder what playing it on human will be like


Devil Hunter is like the medium, Human is suppost to be very easy


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Human Is medium.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> nah I tried shootin, the thing behind you just floats there behind you



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not quite sure but I think you buy it O.O

It's supposed to throw alot of swords when you shoot >.>






Akuma said:


> Thanks , I think ill try the first.


Heh. Let me know how it goes :3



Lord Yu said:


> Mission 6. Still haven't died. THIS ISN'T DEVIL MAY CRY!
> 
> I'm playing on Devil Hunter btw. Still fun though.


I missed this post. 

Wait till you unlock Dante Must Die mode, and then try playing Mission 1  Let me know how it goes X3


Human is Easy Automatic while Devil Hunter is Normal Mode, by the way.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Automatic mode is just stupid :/


----------



## raxor (Feb 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Automatic mode is just stupid :/



I never had it on... read what it was now

Why not watch a movie of someone playing the game instead?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I think Human Is medium.


Nah, its easy


L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



But on the skill list it sais I have it. I checked when I shoot the big thing behind me is summoning them but on th eskill list picture it shows nero alone shooting them. Doesnt make sence.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the Yamato but it wont let me use it, can I only use in Devil Trigger or something? If so how do I change wpns during DT?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But on the skill list it sais I have it. I checked when I shoot the big thing behind me is summoning them but on th eskill list picture it shows nero alone shooting them. Doesnt make sence.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, as I said on my previous post -- it's probably just the picture. >.>

Is there a video that goes with it, like in DMC3? Trying playing that and see if you can use it without the spirit. I really doubt it, though. xD




Akuma:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nero only uses the sword indirectly. So it appears only when you use your Devil Trigger.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Man I really wanted to go Vergil


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldnt find one him using it without D.T> but I found something else intersting.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt find one him using it without D.T> but I found something else intersting.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 7, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wait till you unlock Dante Must Die mode, and then try playing Mission 1  Let me know how it goes X3



Why stop there? Hell or Hell mode will be more challenging than DMD.

*One hit kill mode but that rule doesn't apply to the enemies. You can carry 3 Gold Orbs so it's really more like 3 hits. 

*Enemies have Dante Must Die caliber health plus Devil Trigger. 

*Here's the kicker... in order to kill enemies you have to be in SSS rank. 

Bring it on!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Why stop there? Hell or Hell mode will be more challenging than DMD.
> 
> *One hit kill mode but that rule doesn't apply to the enemies. You can carry 3 Gold Orbs so it's really more like 3 hits.
> 
> ...



well it seems that i have to learn how to dodge with NERO  thats the tricky part  but when it comes to dante no sweat there is trickster and royalguard, i better play a bit of DMC3


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That not what I had been trying to say. Look closely, at the first one the the one with berial while in D.T. nero still uses red queen. But at the very last D.T. clip you can see him use yamato with his own hands, not teh spirit.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Why stop there? Hell or Hell mode will be more challenging than DMD.
> 
> *One hit kill mode but that rule doesn't apply to the enemies. You can carry 3 Gold Orbs so it's really more like 3 hits.
> 
> ...


Well if the player hasn't played a DMC before, DMD is enough to make you tear your hair off whilst crying a pool of blood.  The other modes past this would be enough to make you get through at least a couple of pads, lol.



Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That not what I had been trying to say. Look closely, at the first one the the one with berial while in D.T. nero still uses red queen. But at the very last D.T. clip you can see him use yamato with his own hands, not teh spirit.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, I see what you mean now ^___^

But still, it seems that you need the Devil Trigger activated to use the move. =/


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Well if the player hasn't played a DMC before, DMD is enough to make you tear your hair off whilst crying a pool of blood.  The other modes past this would be enough to make you get through at least a couple of pads, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Im still gonna hope I get to use yamato without D.T. later on the game :GAR


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But Im still gonna hope I get to use yamato without D.T. later on the game :GAR



*Spoiler*: __ 



Doubtful. 

But I guess you could just look forward with playing as Dante. The sword is actually really flashy.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im 4 missions away


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2008)

I owned that insect guy or whatever he was in mission 8 so hard his great great grandparents were begging me to stop. I rode his ass like a horse at a rodeo, like a homo at a disco.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess this is a spoiler...
*Spoiler*: __ 



How far has anyone gotten in bloody palace?  So far I haven't been able to get past level 20.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2008)

Dante was the hardest yet most epic boss fight.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 8, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Dante was the hardest yet most epic boss fight.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Angelo Credo > Dante 




I'm about 4 hours away till I can play this game *evil laugh*


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 8, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Dante was the hardest yet most epic boss fight.



Not surprising


----------



## Auron (Feb 8, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I owned that insect guy or whatever he was in mission 8 so hard his great great grandparents were begging me to stop. I rode his ass like a horse at a rodeo, like a homo at a disco.



Yea I'm at that same part...that boss had to be the biggest joke in DMC history lol...I was pulling SSS combos on him that's how hard I owned him on my first try .  Devil Hunter as a whole is a LOT easier than normal DMC3.  I've only died once so far and I'm on mission 10. Still looking forward to DMD mode tho


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm playing on human cause i thought it be good to get use to it, beat it once on this then move up but it's so easy, i never get hurt unless it's a boss and even then i could dodge but i decide to just run and attack him head on. 

But fuck, i don't care, i am loving it so far. Nero is pretty cool, i like him alot more then i thought i would. Mission 7 is what i'm on.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah shit, I should totally pick up my preorder. XD  Between work and Brawl, I had totally forgotten.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking patriarch guy. Stupid fucking hard to kill. I'll get his ass tomorrow. I figured out how to knock him. Stupid shield.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 8, 2008)

FINALLY I'M PLAYING!! 

Just started like an hour ago, now on mission 3. >.>


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, I just started with Dante I need an answer. Is there an easeier way to kill those ghost enemies?


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just started with Dante I need an answer. Is there an easeier way to kill those ghost enemies?



*Spoiler*: __ 



You're talking about those Grim reaper looking guys right?

Use gun fire untill their cloak or whatever disappears.  At this point it will show its "true form"(looks like a thin metal scorpion) and it will be stunned on the ground.  Just attack the hell out of it at this point and it will die pretty soon.

Coyote-A works better than E & I IMO.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Sasuke3759 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright thanks alot, gonna go play now :/


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 8, 2008)

I just finished my first sitting. Devil Hunter, 6 hours, Mission 10.  When I decide to play next I'll probably finish through it already. xD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 8, 2008)

Shit im only on mission 9 Stupid school


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2008)

Got my Collector's Edition today. Gotta say, the design looks and feels awesome. The little artbook is a nice bonus.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 8, 2008)

Just started mine on Devil Hunter Mission, at mission 5, 2 and a half hours. 

It's much much better than i thought it would be. Finally getting to grips with exceed, not perfect yet but i'm liking the combo you can do with it.
Opening FMV was amazing loved Dante owning everyone left, right and centre. The fight with him was _epic.

_Only died once so far and that was against Berial.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit that scene with gloria was awesome. Digging her lack of underwear.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2008)

I got my copy in the mail today...I'm on mission 4 and loving it. It's definatley more on the level of greatness as DMC1 and DMC3.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok here are the difficulties I found.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Human = Easy
Devil Hunter = Medium
Son Of Sparda = Hard
Dante Must die = Very hard
Hell Or Hell = You get hit you die, while your enemies have the same life as they would in DMD, oh and there are the same amount of enemies as there were on DMD.

wow Hell or Hell seems impossible lol.


----------



## Akira (Feb 8, 2008)

Got it today, already on mission 9 Devil Hunter mode. I don't mean to sound arrogant but i really thought this game would be more difficult at Devil Hunter. Fingers crossed DMD will equal or better DMC3's DMD mode.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Got it today, already on mission 9 Devil Hunter mode. I don't mean to sound arrogant but i really thought this game would be more difficult at Devil Hunter. Fingers crossed DMD will equal or better DMC3's DMD mode.



Devil Hunter isnt suppose to be that hard its Medium.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 8, 2008)

I read that in Hell or Hell, you can kill the enemy only if you achieve a SSS style point.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

If thats true, thats fucking retarted and not worth the 10 achivement points.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well me personally i cant wait to play hell or hell thats gonna be so awesome thats difficulty lvl is really gonna show who is a true player i bet a lot of ppl are gonna shit out bricks when playing it the lvl of hardness is jus so fucking awesome i cant wait


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Im not even gonna try it lol, fuck that.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im not even gonna try it lol, fuck that.



 well thats one, but u know thats gonna be awesome right


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 8, 2008)

Son of Sparda mode? What the fuck? You know, they could've had that for the previous DMC titles except 2


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2008)

DMC4 is so wonderful! I feel so confident after playing it. It destroys all my worries and cares and I smile.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Son of Sparda mode? What the fuck? You know, they could've had that for the previous DMC titles except 2



when i read SONS OF SPARDA i was like wtf, that should have been in DMC 3 SE or something not DMC 4 im pissed off seriously  nero is a great character and all but seriously wtf


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

On mission 17, Hey Painkiller, did you even get the game yet?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Son of Sparda mode? What the fuck? You know, they could've had that for the previous DMC titles except 2


Does it even matter what the fuck the difficulty is called? =/ Hard is Hard, nobody cares about the name ;__;

It shouldn't even matter once you start playing since you'd be in too much awe >.>



Akuma said:


> On mission 17, Hey Painkiller, did you even get the game yet?


Nice :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a shame Dante's playthrough is almost over though, right?


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> On mission 17, Hey Painkiller, did you even get the game yet?



IT's not worth it since some replica has Vergil's Yamato and Vergil doesn't even make an appearance. And the ending is cheesier than the "LIIIIIiiiiGHT!" scene.



L O V E L E S S said:


> Does it even matter what the fuck the difficulty is called? =/ Hard is Hard, nobody cares about the name ;__;
> 
> It shouldn't even matter once you start playing since you'd be in too much awe >.>



Last time I checked, Nero was a replica a faulty, defective one at that of Dante, not the Son of Sparda. And there is nothing to awe about having to play an idiot. If I wantedto play as an idiot, I would've just played as Luke in Abyss. However, at least I can change to another character.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2008)

Still on virgils cock eh? He's a fictional character ya know? The gameplay is still great.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't wait to get this.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> IT's not worth it since some replica has Vergil's Yamato and Vergil doesn't even make an appearance. And the ending is cheesier than the "LIIIIIiiiiGHT!" scene.


If you're just playing for some random light-hearted cutscene when it comes to DMC, then something is seriously wrong (with you, mostly).



Painkiller said:


> Last time I checked, Nero was a replica a faulty, defective one at that of Dante, not the Son of Sparda. And there is nothing to awe about having to play an idiot. If I wantedto play as an idiot, I would've just played as Luke in Abyss. However, at least I can change to another character.


Where did you check? Because that is one lousy assumption. Please explain in what way is Nero a replica of Dante. When it comes to gameplay, their ranges are so distant with each other. Dante has 5 styles to go through, Nero has none. Dante has a ton weapons to choose from, Nero has two. Nero has an extending arm, Dante hasn't.

Despite everything I said about Nero seeming so bad, and you think Nero has been a terrible addition to the series, then you're wrong. They might be so different with each other, but what they produce are equally awesome in their own ways.

I've never played Abyss so I wouldn't know. But I understand if your preference lies with Vergil, that's okay. But talking bad about Nero because of that is just stupid, so don't do it. If Nero hadn't been in this game, we'd have only gotten a half-assed DMC3.5, with Dante and DANTE ONLY. It might've had a next-gen graphics, but the playstyle would've been the exact as the previous title.

So leave Vergil the hell alone. Let him rest in peace, wherever he is.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 8, 2008)

damn mine didnt come in yet


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2008)

I just bought the game and curious to know

What's difficult bout it?

In magazines it says difficult as fuck


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I just bought the game and curious to know
> 
> What's difficult bout it?
> 
> In magazines it says difficult as fuck





LOL, Hell or Hell and DMD

It started getting hard at like mission 13 or so.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I just bought the game and curious to know
> 
> What's difficult bout it?
> 
> In magazines it says difficult as fuck


Have you played DMC3?  If so you can most likely handle this on normal.

I'm running through my hard mode game atm and I'm not having that much trouble.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 8, 2008)

Mission 19 is bullshit.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Mission 19 is bullshit.




meh didnt really like it either, every single one i got on the 4th step was red.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 8, 2008)

I spent forty minutes on the last board.

I don't know If I really want to finish the game now.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

You only have one more level, come on.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2008)

Last Boss spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sanctus can suck my dick. I hated the first fight, and he's even shittier this time.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Last Boss spoiler.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Last Boss spoiler



*Spoiler*: __ 



Fake savior is the last boss.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2008)

I still have to go through that friend though.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 9, 2008)

dont worry there ll probably be a special edition for this one also, with new costumes and other playable characters like LDK


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Just beat the game this morning, have to say the last boss is a joke.


----------



## Akira (Feb 9, 2008)

Finished Devil Hunter today with not a lot of difficulty. I absolutely hated the final battle I'm not going to lie:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sanctus was pathetic. I spent 20 minutes punching him in the face in mission 11 and I was thinking in the final battle maybe he would have a PROPER demon form like Agnus or Credo, instead of being EXACTLY the same as before just with a few new attacks.



Overall the game seemed a little too forgiving at least on Devil Hunter. However, I started Son of Sparda and got my ass absolutely kicked by Dante a thousand times harder than in Devil Hunter mode, so fingers crossed the higher difficulties are a lot more challenging.


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm on mission 7 how much long til I can play as Dante?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 9, 2008)

Just bought the game for PS3, but I'm still waiting to get my PS3.
The money is ready, but I'm waiting for the restock.
I find it at a very loooooooooooower price (from 300 to 330 €, and it's absolutely not stolen stuff) , because I'm buying it in a secret place that none could ever imagine.

Anyway, one of the Gamestops in Rome has finished the LTD edition for the PS3 (I was the last guy to get his pre-order) and has very few copies left of the standard one, while 360 version are still on the shelves...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm on mission 7 how much long til I can play as Dante?




mission 12.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2008)

Beat it today and loved almost every minute. A easy 9!


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 9, 2008)

Working on Dante must die mode.. Well i'm really trying to just buy all the moves and abilities


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

I finally reached to dante gameplay 

I havent been playing DMC4 as often as I usually play new video games


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2008)

I finished it to today. 

The first 85% of this game is great, the last 15% sucks completely.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I finished it to today.
> 
> The first 85% of this game is great, the last 15% sucks completely.



Really? I loved the last few levels. We get to fight the bosses again with nero *Which is more fun then fighting em with dente* and the final boss was fun. I love the slow motion "BAM IN YOUR FACE" attack.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Dante was way more fun to play with, his combos are more advanced while Nero is pretty straight forward.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2008)

Talking about the boss fights when i say more fun with nero. The little grabs on bosses were fun. I enjoy Dente more because of the ease of switching between weapons was awesome. 

Still next game i hope Nero is more in it and they advance his moves but keep the grab, grab is a awesome new thing.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Talking about the boss fights when i say more fun with nero. The little grabs on bosses were fun. I enjoy Dente more because of the ease of switching between weapons was awesome.
> 
> Still next game i hope Nero is more in it and they advance his moves but keep the grab, grab is a awesome new thing.




Boos fights definetly, omg I loved the beating he gave sanctus both times


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Boos fights definetly, omg I loved the beating he gave sanctus both times



I loved flacon punching repeatedly him in mission 11 with my D.T. on


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I loved flacon punching repeatedly him in mission 11 with my D.T. on



I like the body slam you give gold night then the drop kick to the face.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I like the body slam you give gold night then the drop kick to the face.



I liked berial's grab when in D.T., maybe Agnus


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I like the body slam you give gold night then the drop kick to the face.



LOL when i first saw that I couldn't stop laughing, it was so badass/funny.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I liked berial's grab when in D.T., maybe Agnus





I think that was the grab spinny jump thing?...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

which boss are you tlaking about??


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Agnus, the bug guy.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya, you jump, spin him around, piledrive him then stab him, I forgot what you do in the D.T. one


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

What do with credo do you remember?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

you keep punching him face into much then throw him up then stab


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2008)

Btw why is the order so suspicious of Gloria 

His Holiness said some shit about him knowing who she is


Also I'm gon' play the game later so tell me what would you rate the ending?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 9, 2008)

well you'll learn more about gloria later on the game

and im not done the game yet


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Ending was a solid 9 for me. I liked it alot.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

anyone get the secret ending? I did. keep kyrie safe for a minute and 30 to get it. end credits anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> anyone get the secret ending? I did. keep kyrie safe for a minute and 30 to get it. end credits anyways.



WHAT THE? How do i protect her? It ends after he was about to kiss her.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 10, 2008)

crap i m so unlucky the game came out in poland when i already ordered it on ebay


----------



## Shepard (Feb 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> WHAT THE? How do i protect her? It ends after he was about to kiss her.


After the about to kiss cutscene the credits roll, and you get to fight some demons with Kyrie in the back, you must protect her (The demons musn't touch her) for 1 minute and 30 seconds (it's really easy though) if you succed, you see a scene 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in Dante's office, it's really cool




I finiehd the game yesterday, and I loved it an i think I'll post my impressions later


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

I STILL CANT BEAT SECRET MISSION 3


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I STILL CANT BEAT SECRET MISSION 3


Use the Aegis Shield ability.

Grab one of the scarecrows, and basically let it die.  When the first scarecrow dies another frost will appear.  Grab the remaining scarecrow and after the frosts hit it taunt.  You can taunt while having an enemy held.

IIRC you only have to get your rank up to C.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

I already knew that, just haveing a hard time. OH NVM TAUNT LOL


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait so i have to wait till the credits roll? I pressed start when they started! SHIT>


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL, yeah its not that hard just grab + Streak


just beat the last boss again, he was easy.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 10, 2008)

Completed it few hours ago doing sos now, it's pretty easy at the moment haven't done all the achievements yet


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

I feel really stupid..but how the hell do you hurt the final phase of the final boss( the giant statue thing) on mission 20..i just keep hitting his hand with the DB and it does really nothing...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I feel really stupid..but how the hell do you hurt the final phase of the final boss( the giant statue thing) on mission 20..i just keep hitting his hand with the DB and it does really nothing...



Have you hit both hands with DB?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Have you hit both hands with DB?



I hit the one that tries to slam me but It seems i can't grab or the the other one that swipes...maybe i'm timing it wrong..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I hit the one that tries to slam me but It seems i can't grab or the the other one that swipes...maybe i'm timing it wrong..



Yeah you gotta get the one that swipes too. So get the timing down


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, the saviour is quite a retarded boss...I wonder why Capcom ruins a wonderful game with something so retarded...and it's not the first time they do it.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Yeah you gotta get the one that swipes too. So get the timing down



Yeah...thanks I beat him.  I feel really stupid for not hitting his other hand.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought sanctus was kinda lame to.

I was hopeing for super Credo or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Last boss was simple but it was still alot of fun kicking his ass.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

The game was pretty easy on Devil hunter IMO...I'm gonna start on Son of Sparda soon.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 10, 2008)

Doesn't get harder in SoS...wtf was Capcom thinking?

The difficulty doesn't affect enemy intelegence, just there stats. Crows still move like shit, and everyone else uses the same tactics. In Ninja Gaiden, enemies would use different moves on higher difficulty...fuck the AI was better in DMC3...

The only enemy I have had problems with is the Blitz, and the bosses are still sickeningly easy if you play smart (DB to there face, jump away at the right times, then DB back to them and start again).

DMC4 seems to be Capcom's attempt to appease new comers...with the "Noob Friendly" Nero as the main character, and massive chuncks of "Running Around" gameplay instead of the nonstop action that was in DMC3.

I've seen many boards promote the "Devil Bringer" as the best part of the game, when in reality it probably is one of the main factors that breaks the gameplay. Barely any enemy in the game can actually "break" a Devil Bringer combo, which even the average button masher can keep going indefinitly.

It reminds me of Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time. In that game, there is a move called the Vault, you perform by jumping into an enemy, running up there face, and slashing them in the back. During this move, you are invaulnerable to anything other than the enemy you are performing it on. Only 2 enemies in the game can block it (and not completely) and only 2 others can counter it.

In DMC4, only 2 enemies can block it, and only when you perform it in front of them. Blanco and Alto Angelo's defensive shields can be broken with a charged gunshot, or a simple sideroll to their flank, after that it's open season on them.

They don't wise up to this fact, they just hit harder and last longer against it. Sure this increases the chance for error by increasing the fight sequence, but it does nothing to make it more challenging.

Also these GoW animations with the Devil Bringer are really unessesarry, they make the game even easier. It would have been good if they did them like God of War II does, and used them as a way to push the boss into it's next stage. However in DMC4 these animations are more akin to kicking the boss while it's down, as they only become available after you have already unloaded a massive combo onto them.

In God of War, you can't kill a boss without doing these animations, in DMC4 the animations are just the cherry on top to an already massive ass kicking you are handing the boss.

I was so happy I got to Dante's part. Not only does he have more options (4 different styles on the fly?) and more weapons (Pandora and Lucifer are incredible), but he doesn't break the gameplay.

IMO this game could have been done exclusively with this Dante. Hell you can even tell the designers didn't develop him as much as they did Nero, and yet he still has much more to offer!

I think Capcom needs to realize that they are now competing with Ninja Gaiden for our intrest, and at DMC3 they were ahead based on longevity, but after I've seen the previews to NG2 I can almost gurantee that NG2 will be 10 times better than DMC4.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

This game was better then NG in every way for me. NG is all about reflexes but the shit gets old fast. This looks better then anything NG2 has shown so far and the Specials you can do on the bosses are there for looks. And they look awesome. 

And capcom doesn't need to compete, every fan of DMC will still go on and buy the next DMC no matter how good or bad the next NG is. Try to enjoy both, that's when you really win.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 10, 2008)

Also WTF is up with the level design?

I thought we were past invisible walls. The amount DMC4 uses is almost criminal. The entire game might as well be a bunch of featurless rooms connected by long corridors. Yes the other DMC games have the same issue, but it has probably gotten worse in each installment.

DMC1 you could actually platform play, in DMC2 the corridors you moved in were so big the parts you couldn't get to seemed irrelevent (and you could platform), in DMC3 they cut out the middle man and actually just made the game a bunch of corridors with room (and platforming was retardised in favor of better gameplay).

In DMC4 it seems they tried to make the game seem as big as DMC2, as colorful as DMC1, but with the tight corridor gameplay of DMC3.

What we get is invisible walls, and no level interaction.

"Oh hey there's a chair, maybe I can throw it at an enemy with my Devil Bringer...nope it only crumbles to dust and pours out orbs."

"Oh hey there's a sword on the wall, maybe I can grab it with my Devil Bringer and hurl it at a foe like those one sword like enemies...no, they appear to attached to the wall by some godlike force that even my demonic magical hand can't break."

"Oh hey a car in the middle of the road, maybe I can hit it like in those Street Fighter bonus levels (this is a Capcom game after all!)...Good God! I appears to be trapped in some parrellel universe that allows me to see, but not physically interact with it in any way."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also WTF is up with the final boss. Wait let me rephrase that, "Nero's Final Boss". Dante's final encounter is enjoyably epic, if not a little bit of a rip off on the Colossus of Rhodes battle in GoW2. Nero's final battle is versus the Pope...granted a demonically charged, Sparda wielding Pope, but the Pope nonetheless.

In DMC1 the final boss is Mundus...a giant Zeus looking angel statue, that breaks apart to reveal a giant blob that is invincible save for a uncanny weakness against gangsta side-ways pistol attacks.

In DMC2 the final boss is a either 1) A giant Iguana looking thing that seems to be the older brother version of G IV from Resident Evil 2, or 2) a hermaphrotitic Chaos God that can transform it's body into several weapons and is seemingly imperveous to all things except once again the gangsta side-ways pistol shot (which IMO proves that the natural predator of demons is sterotypical black male thugs, who are in turn weak against Evil Leperchauns)

In DMC3 the final boss is Vergil...which is the greatest fucking fight...and is like a 30 min encounter on a high difficulty.

The old guy in DMC4...ok first of all you fight him in the middle of the game, and when you figth him again he only has like 2 new moves (teleport and Sparda). He doesnt even use the kickass sword (THAT CAN'T BE FUCKING USED, THEY TEASE US WITH IT'S RETURN TO THE FRANCHISE BUT DONT LET US USE IT!!!!) except for one move, which is easily dodged.

He is the easiest final boss ever, and I hate him.

Also everyone Clomps over the Credo encounter...it's fucking a weakass version of the Nelo Angelo fights (Yes you fight Nelo Angelo three fucking times and he gets stronger each time). You only fight him once too...lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

So i'm trying to do this credit thing but it's not working guys. Is is possible on human? *I played on thsi because i wasn't sure how it was gonna be and i haven't played DMC3 since it came out* or do i need to be on atleast the middle to get this nero save his girlfriend thing?


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This game was better then NG in every way for me. NG is all about reflexes but the shit gets old fast.



No, NG is about being the baddest mutha fucka you can be. Playing Dante in DMC4 is about being the baddest mutha fucka you can be.

DMC4 (Nero) is about being a whiny bitch who has a girlfriend with a Loli smile, who can only spam his gay Devil Bringer arm in order to create infinite combo loops that go on and on and on and on.

"Oh look at me, I should have been a secondary character, but I'm cooler because my sword revs us like a lawnmower and nobody can block my fucking right arm!"

All my complaints go to the Nero side of DMC4, because the Dante parts are fucking epic


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Whatever man, sorry didn't like it, go get your money back.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 10, 2008)

Nero wasnt bad, I loved the D.B. moves


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

How would everyone rank and rate their DMC games from best to worst? Mine list goes as follows:

DMC 3
DMC 1 
DMC 4
DMC 2

Choosing the order of 3,1,4 was really hard as I loved them. DMC 2 is easily last.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

4
3
1
2

Not how it goes for me.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 10, 2008)

how about, 

4,3,1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>2


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

1
4
3


1 was superior :/


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> All my complaints go to the Nero side of DMC4, because the Dante parts are fucking epic


You're kidding.

Half of Dante's level were freaking lousy. There's either a timer, or you're poisoned, or there's a random monster from underground that eats you as you walk. (The last part was actually enjoyable for me though.)


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2008)

after playing the game DANTE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NERO gameplay wise as well, so what nero can spam his right arm and rev he's sword although its actually a cool feature but i still think dante is the best NERO is more for beginners than dante


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

I personally though Nero was more fun to play with than Dante. Yeah, Dante felt like his old DMC 3 self(with new weapons) which is good and all. Nero felt new and unique IMO. Hence, the reason I found playing with him more fun.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I personally though Nero was more fun to play with than Dante. Yeah, Dante felt like his old DMC 3 self(with new weapons) which is good and all. Nero felt new and unique IMO. Hence, the reason I found playing with him more fun.



*DO NOT WANT*


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I personally though Nero was more fun to play with than Dante. Yeah, Dante felt like his old DMC 3 self(with new weapons) which is good and all. Nero felt new and unique IMO. Hence, the reason I found playing with him more fun.



Yeah i really liked nero's new gameplay features, made it new to DMC which it needed.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2008)

I was thinking about goign to pick this up this after noon, but you guys are scarin me away from it real fast....


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I was thinking about goign to pick this up this after noon, but you guys are scarin me away from it real fast....


Why? 

It's an awesome game, pick it up.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why?
> 
> It's an awesome game, pick it up.



Is it more like #1 or #3.

becuase #1 was one of the best games ever made.

#3 was average at best.


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Is it more like #1 or #3.
> 
> becuase #1 was one of the best games ever made.
> 
> #3 was average at best.



Hmm...3 was average *at best*? Well, if that's the case then I suggest you to rent the game first before buying, if anything.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 11, 2008)

Just beat sons of sparda mode I'm doing Dante must die now


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Is it more like #1 or #3.
> 
> becuase #1 was one of the best games ever made.
> 
> #3 was average at best.



DMC3 average at best? Don't pick this game or any action game up.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2008)

DMC 3 average..................at best, is that person for real...........well i suggest u dont pick this one at all then


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 11, 2008)

Link removed

LOL

Can't wait to do it myself!


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2008)

man thats made of pure WIN that video Daelthasaar


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Link removed
> 
> LOL
> 
> Can't wait to do it myself!



Heh...I actually did that too before I saw this video.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 11, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Link removed
> 
> LOL
> 
> Can't wait to do it myself!



oh        sh--


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> DMC3 average at best? Don't pick this game or any action game up.



I play a ton of action games, just becuase DMC3 is highly overrated (but not bad) doesn't mean I should flee from the entire genre.

Anyhow, rented it as advised and played through first level.  Combat is chunky and boring, but I assume that will be fixed once I start buying new attacks and the like.  Dante has been made to be a complete goon, and this new nero char looks like a butt pirate.  atleast in the opening and first level neither had anything on Dante's previous bad-assness.  (or maybe that's not actually Dante.  I can only pray)  except pulling the sword out of his chest.  But he has been doing that since early in the first game anyhow.

Anyhow, I will reserve complete judgement until I finish the game once through, but it's not looking good so far.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> man thats made of pure WIN that video Daelthasaar



It was entertaining. But as far as win and DMC4 goes, it's tough to beat this and this


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It was entertaining. But as far as win and DMC4 goes, it's tough to beat this and this



Jeez..that guy is pretty damn good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I play a ton of action games, just becuase DMC3 is highly overrated (but not bad) doesn't mean I should flee from the entire genre.
> 
> Anyhow, rented it as advised and played through first level.  Combat is chunky and boring, but I assume that will be fixed once I start buying new attacks and the like.  Dante has been made to be a complete goon, and this new nero char looks like a butt pirate.  atleast in the opening and first level neither had anything on Dante's previous bad-assness.  (or maybe that's not actually Dante.  I can only pray)  except pulling the sword out of his chest.  But he has been doing that since early in the first game anyhow.
> 
> Anyhow, I will reserve complete judgement until I finish the game once through, but it's not looking good so far.


Dente was boring in DMC1, atleast he has some personality here. And i wouldn't bother playing more the combat doesn't get much more advance.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 11, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It was entertaining. But as far as win and DMC4 goes, it's tough to beat this and this



Lawl Berial got raped


----------



## Xenon (Feb 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VXlq19G6IpQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cdV9C4t1Ud8&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
You can really use some cheap tactics against Dante (then again Dante seems content to do the same).

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cdV9C4t1Ud8&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
Sanctus seems fairly weak - especially in comparison to Vergil from DMC3.

I thought these were pretty impressive.  There are some more DMD boss fights on his/her account.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

I just beat Bael in Dante Must Die mode...this game is so fucking easy with the Devil Bringer, it is going to be a shame when I switch to a real character (Dante) and actually have to fight without the broken Devil Shit Arm.

Also those of you who would like to ask "If you hate the Devil Bringer so much, why use it?", well because Nero is shit without it.

Everyone who likes DMC4 more than DMC 1 and 3 is a noob, who either never played 1 and 3, or completely fucking sucked at it (and cried themselves to sleep at the thought of Ninja Gaiden Black).

DMC4 is made for noobs and pussies. It has no difficulty whatsoever, only lamers would progressivly indulge into a game that hands you the fucking win on a silver platter.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I just beat Bael in Dante Must Die mode...this game is so fucking easy with the Devil Bringer, it is going to be a shame when I switch to a real character (Dante) and actually have to fight without the broken Devil Shit Arm.
> 
> Also those of you who would like to ask "If you hate the Devil Bringer so much, why use it?", well because Nero is shit without it.
> 
> ...


Yeah imagine that! People who like a different game are noobs and don't consider them elite gaming nerds 

Seriously man? You for real? DMC4 to me was more entertaining then both DMC3 and 1 for a few reasons. One story, i actually enjoy the devil bringer, and i don't jerk off when it comes to a games difficulty and go on with bragging rights to other nerds about how i can beat a game because it's "hard" 

I don't care if DMC4 is hard or easy, it was fun and entertaining and that's all that really matters. I don't really care to go up to people and say "I beat DMC3 on super hard mode, i'm the shit" i mean first you sound like a idiot and second no one really gives a shit, it's a VIDEO GAME 

So i'm not a pussy or noob when it comes to gaming but i guess since i don't love a challenge or like this game i am in how you think. Which in turn i think is fucking stupid.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I just beat Bael in Dante Must Die mode...this game is so fucking easy with the Devil Bringer, it is going to be a shame when I switch to a real character (Dante) and actually have to fight without the broken Devil Shit Arm.
> 
> Also those of you who would like to ask "If you hate the Devil Bringer so much, why use it?", well because Nero is shit without it.
> 
> ...



Want, you want a cookie because you beat the game on DMD? Also have you ever heard of the term OPINION? Holy shit dude...look it up, because classifying a group people who(in their OPINION) like DMC 4 over DMC 1 and 3 as "pussies" is retarded. I'm sure there are people who liked this game more than DMC 1 or 3, and were damn good at the past games. Stop fuckin complaining about how "easy" the game is because of a new unique thing they put in it...just return the damn game, and GTFO with your complaining and stereotyping gamers. Yeah..I like difficulty in games but I'm not gonna whine on a message board about how much I owned the supposedly 2nd hardest mode in a game.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah imagine that! People who like a different game are noobs and don't consider them elite gaming nerds



Noob=Someone New to Something.

Yes they are new to Devil May Cry if they like 4, because I doubt any fans of the original or the third sequal will find this entertaining for long. There is way to little to appreciate in this game. With no DLC in sight, this game isn't worth the $60 it costs. We're talking about 20 hours of playable content. The game is meant to be played multiple times, and yet there are no new enemies to fight, and no new moves to see.

You are talking about a game that is meant to be played in an Elitist fashion...DMC4 doesn't have enough content for a casual gamer, it is aimed at a perfectionist mindset, it is made to be played with the intention of challenge. The lack of difficulty is a slap in the face, when there is nothing else for this game to offer BESIDES difficulty.



> Seriously man? You for real? DMC4 to me was more entertaining then both DMC3 and 1 for a few reasons. One story, i actually enjoy the devil bringer, and i don't jerk off when it comes to a games difficulty and go on with bragging rights to other nerds about how i can beat a game because it's "hard"



Then what the fuck are you going to talk about with DMC4...how we have no idea who the hell Nero is, or half these characters? How the storyline may continue in the next game (pfft yeah right). Oh yeah DMC has such a invigorating lore that keeps use attentive, and aching with dramatic tension.

Please, DMC has a B-Movie level story...DMC4 didn't have a story. These games are made for action, not some cheap wapanese story. You don't jerk off to game difficulty? Well I'm glad we established that.



> I don't care if DMC4 is hard or easy, it was fun and entertaining and that's all that really matters. I don't really care to go up to people and say "I beat DMC3 on super hard mode, i'm the shit" i mean first you sound like a idiot and second no one really gives a shit, it's a VIDEO GAME



And thus you are a noob and a pussy.



> So i'm not a pussy or noob when it comes to gaming but i guess since i don't love a challenge or like this game i am in how you think. Which in turn i think is fucking stupid.



Yeah...you are a noob and a pussy (stated above in fact) because you don't love a challenge (you said this fucktard) and the rest I don't know what the hell you are saying.

You talk like english isn't your first language.

But really what is the point, this and the rest of my comments will be baleeted by some trigger happy mod who is afraid of a flame war. This makes my trolling moot...


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Want, you want a cookie because you beat the game on DMD?



Fuck yeah bitch, make it chocolate chip.



> Also have you ever heard of the term OPINION?


Opinions are for furfags (looks at your Starfox avy)



> Holy shit dude...look it up, because classifying a group people who(in their OPINION) like DMC 4 over DMC 1 and 3 as "pussies" is retarded.


I classified you as a furfag in one sentence...so yeah it's easy...maybe retardedly easy <shrug>.



> I'm sure there are people who liked this game more than DMC 1 or 3, and were damn good at the past games.



Find proof or GTFO.




> Stop fuckin complaining about how "easy" the game is because of a new unique thing they put in it...just return the damn game, and GTFO with your complaining and stereotyping gamers.


New and unique? Jebus if the DB is new AND unique then gaming is so fucking lucky to have it in exsistance isn't?

Return the game? Fuck that, it looks too good next to my copies of the DMC 1-3 to return. I didn't return 2 even though it was a sin against humanity.

I'm a man who enjoys symmetry



> Yeah..I like difficulty in games but I'm not gonna whine on a message board about how much I owned the supposedly 2nd hardest mode in a game.



Well who the fuck else am I going to whine to? Nobody gives a shit about this stuff IRL.

People seem to forget that message boards (and possibly the interwebs itself) was made for bitching...and pron.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

Not even going to argue with you. Just return the game. It would make you happy  

If i don't like a game i don't buy it. If i bought it and didn't like it i sure as hell don't claim other's are pussies cause they like it. Your just being a dick and trying your best to start a flame war. 

And DMC4 was quite fun and i was just talking about it with my friend today about how the devil bringer has pretty cool moves and the best boss grabs. I don't talk about the difficulty level to people. 

If you really dislike it go and play DMC3 instead. What's the point of playing DMC4 if you don't like it. It's like if i played No more heroes again, why would I if i didn't enjoy it the first time. 

Anyway the story wasn't the great but i enjoyed it more then 1 for sure *1's was weak* and 3 *By a bit, i liked both though* and 2 i don't even remember. No none of these were great writing but there still fun to talk about. 

Anyway i'm not here to start a huge war with you. I feel bad you can't enjoy the game and it's fine not to like it. But don't call other's pussies cause they enjoyed the game. That's all i'm trying to get at. Plus i heard that the last difficulty you die in one hit. That should be fun for you.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol...resulting to immature insults to express your point....how sad. More importantly do you have proof that EVERYONE who like DMC 4 more than DMC 3 are noobs? No you don't. I don't have any proof either reguarding my statement about people being damn good at DMC 3 and liking DMC 4 more. But it sure is a hell of alot more likely than your statement that all people who like DMC 4 over DMC 1 or 3 are noobs.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

DMC1's storyline can be summed up with the line.

"FIIILLL HEEERRRR SOOOOUULLL WITTTTHHH LIGGGGGHHHHHTTTT!!!!"

DMC2 is like...um...well nobody ever talks and when they do it's in some eastern european dialect I can't understand (mainly because it's so phoney).

DMC3 is only coherent because every so often you fight Vergil and he basically says "Your 1/3 through the game...your half-way through the game...this is then end of the game!"

But you half to admit that The Pope is a lame final boss compared to Vergil...I mean he didn't even change is fighting style.

Admit it or I'll know that you are just a better troll than me and are tricking everyone on this board into thinking you like it when really you are making fun of it in an offbeat way.

Edit:

Calamity...do yo know what a troll is? I'm not supposed to make sense or offer proof...I'm supposed to try to make you do that, and then still bitch in light of truth.

You really need to learn your internets...


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2008)

Though I am nto as pssionate about it as NeoDMC, I have to admit, this game has done nothing but dissapoint.

Oh well, guess it's time to wait it out till #5 and bring abck what made the original such an excellent game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> DMC1's storyline can be summed up with the line.
> 
> "FIIILLL HEEERRRR SOOOOUULLL WITTTTHHH LIGGGGGHHHHHTTTT!!!!"
> 
> ...


Well of course Vergil was far cooler then the pope. That goes without saying. But i still had more fun following DMC4 storyline then 3 just a bit throughout the game. But yeah vergil is cooler and more fun to fight *He was a bitch at the end of the game, tough fucker* 

Like i said if you don't like it just forget about it. It'll make you happier and you get to play games you find fun.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Though I am nto as pssionate about it as NeoDMC...



HAI GAIZ!!! Why doesn't Nero get new weapons in his playthrough?

Because he sucks ass! 

Edit:

crazymtf...can't you just accept me...for my hatred of Nero?

I mean you are a Crazymtf after all...this kinda goes with the business. (especially when business is giving you the business )


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Calamity...do yo know what a troll is? I'm not supposed to make sense or offer proof...I'm supposed to try to make you do that, and then still bitch in light of truth.
> 
> You really need to learn your internets...



Lol okay man...w/e


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> HAI GAIZ!!! Why doesn't Nero get new weapons in his playthrough?
> 
> Because he sucks ass!
> 
> ...


I have no problem you hating nero, hate him all you want. Only thing that bothered me was calling me a pussy for enjoying the game


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright fine...1/3 of the game is alright...but liking Nero is gay. I won't retract that no matter what.

And the game is obscenly easy for the DMC game, but as a regular hack and slash I suppose it's average (GoW isn't difficult, but it has more play value so that is understandable).

Wait there is something that sucks about Dante.

Dark Slayer style...more especially that Phantom Blade move...it is so worthless, maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't get it to hit anything ever.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Only thing that bothered me was calling me a pussy for enjoying the game



Ay, you seemed like quite a douchebag back there NeoDMC. I just can't see how  them liking a fine game like this gives you the right to call retards, pussies and furfags.

And I also agree with you that this game wasn't the strongest in the seres. But that doesn't make this game a pile of shit like you make it seem.

Edit: Dante use of Yamato does suck.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Dark Slayer style...more especially that Phantom Blade move...it is so worthless, maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't get it to hit anything ever.



Phantom blade? You mean Judgement Cut?



> Oh well, guess it's time to wait it out till #5 and bring abck what made the original such an excellent game.



I assume you mean combining DMC1 like enemies, DMC3's combat engine and weapon variety(with OTF weapon switching of course), and DMC4's otf style switching? Cause enemy design/AI and atmosphere was all the 1st game had over 3


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 11, 2008)

It's getting pretty interesting...Just beat mission 11


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Phantom blade? You mean Judgement Cut?



Yes, what is the range of that move, it seems like an AoE type move, but it only covers a thin paper-like area, if the enemy is in front of it or behind it they are unaffected. I found some uses...usually at the begining of a Blood Palace fight where all the enemies are lined up in front of you, but really I would rather have Sword Master paired with Rebellion.

Although Lucifer+Trickster is like epic.

I love the way Dante looks with the Yamato 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate that he gives the sword to Nero at the end...with Vergil dead, Dante is the only one who should wield it...imagine having Yamato and Sparda equipped!


 but why didn't they just give him Vergil's combos with the circle button...I mean yeah it would be overpowered but really by the time you get it in the game, it's pretty much moot.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol, secret mission 12 pandoras box, I cheated with hovering.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyway, what I really understand is that Nero or not Nero, the 80% of DMC fans wants a return of Vergil.
And I think that Kobayashi must work his ass to make people happy.

Actually there's nothing that can confirm Vergil's death at 100%.

He went in hell, fought his ass with Mundus, got enslaved, fought with Dante.
My interpretation.
Mundus took Vergil's powers, not his body, Vergil is caged somewhere in hell, since I refuse to believe that he could get killed by Mundus.
After the battles with Dante, Vergil's power is released, leading to what happens in DMC4.
Next we must release Vergil, that is alive since his power can't live if his body is dead


----------



## slickcat (Feb 12, 2008)

Saviour fight is really annoying, jumping from platform to platform, not sure of where to hit. was kinda gay


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 12, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> And I think that Kobayashi must work his ass to make people happy.



No, Kobayashi must never touch DMC ever again. Kamiya or bust


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 12, 2008)

That board game on DMD has really pissed me off I can't beat it :\


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2008)

is it any different from when u play it on SONS OF SPARDA.......


----------



## slickcat (Feb 12, 2008)

well on sons of sparda
its kinda different as in purple represents boss fight sometimes. I just hate that BLITZ enemy the one with superspeed and stuff, i can bear beat him most of the times. even after upgrading my guns, anyone know a quick way to kill him


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

On SoS you fight some enemies earlier on whicih I didn't expect...I'm on mission 3 with Nero on SoS and I have already encountered the flame dogs and Flying swords.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 12, 2008)

I finally beat the game last night. I'm thinking of being lazy and replaying it on Human.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 12, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I assume you mean combining DMC1 like enemies, DMC3's combat engine and weapon variety(with OTF weapon switching of course), and DMC4's otf style switching? Cause enemy design/AI and atmosphere was all the 1st game had over 3



Pretty darn close.  Not all the way through 4 yet, so not sure exactly what we would want to take from it, if anything.

We need marionettes back in the least.  When I saw those original stupid looking bulbose enemies in this game.  I laughed for like 3 minutes.

When I saw the ones with blades for one of thier legs, I laughed so hard I almost hurt myself.  How did they go from cool itnersting enemies (like the Shadows in 1) to these stupid looking retard fests they got running rampant now.

P.S. When do I get to use Dante, Nero is quite boring.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 12, 2008)

Mission 12, prepare for a retread of his move list from DMC3 for 2 missions. Then you get Gilgamesh...which is like Ifrit and Beowulf combined, but worse than either of them.

It has kick 13 though, which is still awesome.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 12, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Pretty darn close.  Not all the way through 4 yet, so not sure exactly what we would want to take from it, if anything.



On the fly style switching is a must now (just bring back some of Trickster's moves). The ability to refund skills you may not need right then. DT provides upgrades to moves. Hell or Hell mode. Really DMC4 was going in the right direction with Dante, just didn't go all the way.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 12, 2008)

On a whole i have actually grown to like Nero and his style glad they included him after all.

Just started with Dante don't get me wrong he kicks ass but i miss snatch it's an awesome ability.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Dark Slayer style...more especially that Phantom Blade move...it is so worthless, maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't get it to hit anything ever.



No its not you just dont know how to use it..


R1+<- + O = attack enemies at a distance
R1+-> + O = attacks enemies closer to you..

It is a very powerful move!!!! An comes in handy!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2008)

i heard on another forum that theres supposedly a 20 min load time, and it takes up 1.5 gigs of space is that true, and if so why that much


----------



## Akuma (Feb 12, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i heard on another forum that theres supposedly a 20 min load time, and it takes up 1.5 gigs of space is that true, and if so why that much




wtf, I heard of a 20 min update on PS3. But 1.5 gig? that cant be right.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 12, 2008)

It takes close to twenty minutes, and it's around 4.9 Gigs. It installs part of the game on the HDD, to make up for the slow Blu-ray drive.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, and i heard the game is not even that good, from a few people they said its closer to 2, then 1 and 3


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 12, 2008)

I actually cleared it in 15 minutes the first time. And the most I ever spent was 30. I can never get enough of fighting the Blitz.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I actually cleared it in 15 minutes the first time. The dice like me apparently.



Lol..I must admit mission 19 was a pain in the ass with having to do the dice crap 5 times in a row.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 12, 2008)

Mission 19 isnt that bad, well ill have to see when I play DMD. I beat it on SOS like yesterday


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Mission 19 isnt that bad, well ill have to see when I play DMD. I beat it on SOS like yesterday



I'm going through the game on SoS now haven't gotten very far yet cuz of College..I heard there was a trick to the dice to make it land on the number you want. The dice is the most annoying part of the level...the bosses will probably be still fairly easy on SoS.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Mission 19 isnt that bad, well ill have to see when I play DMD. I beat it on SOS like yesterday



Currently playing mission 19 right now!!!!
And it hella hard!!!!!
I hate the dice it betrays me!!!!!


----------



## Akuma (Feb 12, 2008)

I got red every time on the last one.


----------



## Pein (Feb 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> wtf, I heard of a 20 min update on PS3. But 1.5 gig? that cant be right.


install was around 20 minutes it ate like 5 gigs but barely any load times which is kick ass


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 13, 2008)

slickcat said:


> well on sons of sparda
> its kinda different as in purple represents boss fight sometimes. I just hate that BLITZ enemy the one with superspeed and stuff, i can bear beat him most of the times. even after upgrading my guns, anyone know a quick way to kill him


Panda Box helps  Shotgun while in the air help get rid of his lightning, too. Then when his light goes just do your thing with melee weapons. Then he'll turn red soon enough, after that you can just wait for him to die or you can keep attacking.

With Nero, Charged shot Lvl 3 works for me. I love how more and more Blitz appear on the higher difficulties too 


I've been playing this on a 360, and sometimes I wonder when I'll get to play it on a PS3 xD

Anyway, what are you guys' control scheme? Nero works surprisingly well with the default, unless you love JC'ing, which I can't do on a normal scheme. xD

I've always sucked with Dante ever since 3, so I had to use a custom scheme to compensate. But the controls I used for Dante with 3 can't really apply much on 4 because of on-the-fly switching. xD So I was wondering how yours is like, so I can get a better idea for my final for Dante. XD


----------



## slickcat (Feb 13, 2008)

well dante was hard for me to control immediately the switch occured. but afterwards i got a hang of him, i m like godlike compared to nero. The thing that kills me in DMC games the roll function, i dont like it. so i prefer dashing . coz i suck at rolling. thats why i m average with nero


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 13, 2008)

slickcat said:


> well dante was hard for me to control immediately the switch occured. but afterwards i got a hang of him, i m like godlike compared to nero. The thing that kills me in DMC games the roll function, i dont like it. so i prefer dashing . coz i suck at rolling. thats why i m average with nero


Although they have very few i-frames, rolls are actually quite awesome. I guess you just have to learn how to use it efficiently.

And Nero has 3 types of dash. 2 of which are on the ground (1 being an attack, but useful anyway) and 1 aerial one. The aerial can't be used to evade attacks in the air, however.

I suck with Dante (default control) and the difference when I'm playing as Nero is just too different. I just feel so comfortable playing as him.


----------



## Akira (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone consistently pull off Table Hopper with Nero?
It happens to me pretty much at random.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 13, 2008)

I use side-roll alot in DMD mode because you are invinsible during the animation sequence of it. If enemies surround you it's better to roll back into the clear than it is to run or jump (since jump only makes you invincible while you are rising, not when you are falling).

Mission 19...I liked because it was one of the only challenges in the game (and then you have to fight a crap easy boss in mission 20). Unfortunatly I am apperently lucky on the Dice Board, because I'll end up hitting a yellow way too early.

But think about this...Mission 19 is a level specifically designed to farm Red Orbs and Proud Souls...just don't finish the mission (restart right when you get to the end of the board).


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 13, 2008)

beat DMD mode and ummmm i really dont think i'ma be beating hell and hell mode!! One hit you die!!!!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 13, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> beat DMD mode and ummmm i really dont think i'ma be beating hell and hell mode!! One hit you die!!!!


Practice your timings with Heaven or Hell mode first, then. xD

Although I don't think it'd be very effective. Because the enemy dies in one hit, too. You're better off redoing your DMD runs without getting hit and get S or SS on all missions for practice.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 13, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Practice your timings with Heaven or Hell mode first, then. xD
> 
> Although I don't think it'd be very effective. Because the enemy dies in one hit, too. You're better off redoing your DMD runs without getting hit and get S or SS on all missions for practice.



Dont tell me that you beat hell and hell mode!!!!

I got a couple of SS on DMD mode..

I also noticed when you use Super Dante/Nero they give you a penalty for it...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> I also noticed when you use Super Dante/Nero they give you a penalty for it...



Was wondering when they'd finally do that.


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

cleared 2 statuses (Devil Hunter and Human (in that order)) in 10 hours  well actually 9:52 or that's why my save file says anyway  


Anyway you know that bonus pic you get of "the cast" after you complete it, I NEED THAT ONE ON THE COMPUTER, IT HAS LADY WITHOUT THEM GLASSES


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Feb 13, 2008)

i completed this game toooo quick '-_______-


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

a game is not complete until you're 100% done


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2008)

thats so true and im like 2% done with it


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm maybe 20%


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2008)

im gonna be occupied with the game til idk, til like how long i had been waiting for the game and thats awhile


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 13, 2008)

I've completed devil hunter, sons of sparda, on mission 13 for dmd and completed heaven or hell, it's cool because the picture you get from heaven or hell becomes your background at the beginning menu with lady, trish, gloria and kyrie on it


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

took me 26 hours to complete DMC3 fully (not all difficulty levels included just items and stuff)

@above no the one you get in the gallery it's dubbed "The Cast"


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 13, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> took me 26 hours to complete DMC3 fully (not all difficulty levels included just items and stuff)
> 
> @above no the one you get in the gallery it's dubbed "The Cast"



In the gallery the pictures called the ladies of devil may cry, that's what you get for beating heaven or hell it also appears on the first menu


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

cool, but i want em on the comp, im gonna photoshop sum and maybe make a new set on NF 


i'll rep anyone who can provide me with a pic of Lady without glasses (DMC 4)


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I just got done getting all the blue orbs


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

nice, i got one left somewhere


----------



## slickcat (Feb 13, 2008)

when i was playing son of sparda mode, blitzes just appear in confined areas, in  places u d least expect and zap ur bar. i love challenges but not being able to predict that became kinda annoying.


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

makes it challanging


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2008)

slickcat said:


> when i was playing son of sparda mode, blitzes just appear in confined areas, in  places u d least expect and zap ur bar. i love challenges but not being able to predict that became kinda annoying.



Reminds me of fighting two Shadows in a hall in DMC1


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

no one has that gallery image ? D:


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> nice, i got one left somewhere



Did you get the two in the mines? There is one thats obvious but there is another that you had no fucking idea. There both in the same room to.


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

lol, WHERE?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NtkqgQqEEVA[/YOUTUBE]

its hard to explain so heres this vid i found its about 1 min in, I completely found it by accident.


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

i've taken that one


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

That one was the last One I found, I was like wtf OOOOOOOO


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

i actually stumbled upon that one by accident >_>


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 13, 2008)

I love using lucifer


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I love using lucifer



Bad for combos :/


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I love using lucifer



 well the first time i used it, it was a bitch to fight with it


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucifer sucks imo, Rebellion ftw


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Bad for combos :/





vault023 said:


> well the first time i used it, it was a bitch to fight with it



Just throwing that rose is better then the feel you get when use devil bringer on the old priest guy while in D.T.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2008)

I just beat this game on Devil Hunter mode. What does Son of Sparda mode have to offer?

And what do you guys think the hardest boss was? Mine was Credo, he was annoying.


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

hardest, hard to say, most annoying Frog.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Just throwing that rose is better then the feel you get when use devil bringer on the old priest guy while in D.T.



lol at that although using the devil bringer for the first time on the priest when NERO says "im not interested in your bullshit" thats kinda win dont u think


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> Lucifer sucks imo, Rebellion ftw



Rebellion + Gauntlets air kick.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Rebellion + Gauntlets air kick.



 its more like Rebellion + Gauntlets = ASS kick.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 13, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> Lucifer sucks imo, Rebellion ftw


I have a thing for Taco Bell, srry


vault023 said:


> lol at that although using the devil bringer for the first time on the priest when NERO says "im not interested in your bullshit" thats kinda win dont u think


I lold at the begining cutscene "Go blow yourself"


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2008)

i bet it'll be a year or more before i can find that Lady pic i want on the net


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you ever look at DMC 3 fanart of Lady?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 13, 2008)

For most annoying bosses, Agnus and the pope for me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 13, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I just beat this game on Devil Hunter mode. What does Son of Sparda mode have to offer?
> 
> And what do you guys think the hardest boss was? Mine was Credo, he was annoying.



Son of Sparta...enemies are more agressive, they are more ready to use attacks that they would only use every so often before. They are also stronger and a little faster. Unfortunatly they have the same weaknesses and use the same tactics.

Hardest boss? That depends...possibly The Savior...but only because of longevity not because the fight is actual challenging.

I don't know why people have trouble with Credo, to me he is very simple, if you know all the weaknesses of the Angelos. He fights like Nelo Angelo in DMC1.

Also don't understand Credo's popularity, he was only around for like 3 missions (I mean yeah he is in the game for the first half, but not actively apart of it).


----------



## Masurao (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah...the only boss that really annoyed me was Angus on DH..but even then he wasn't that hard..chucking swords at him was fun.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Also don't understand Credo's popularity, he was only around for like 3 missions (I mean yeah he is in the game for the first half, but not actively apart of it).


I got attracted by his battle tune 

And Lucifer is waaay too overpowered  Any boss falls to it's knees if the weapon is used efficiently, which is no fun 

Then the weapon really shines when you have swordmaster on, you get more control of the swords O.O


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Did you ever look at DMC 3 fanart of Lady?


yeah :/ but i want the DMC 4 design, if i just knew how to rip from the PS3 to the comp... D:


L O V E L E S S said:


> I got attracted by his battle tune
> 
> And Lucifer is waaay too overpowered  Any boss falls to it's knees if the weapon is used efficiently, which is no fun
> 
> Then the weapon really shines when you have swordmaster on, you get more control of the swords O.O



speaking of styles, i never figured out how to switch them ingame *kicks self*


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

not really game related but i found this funny

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8ookpOu5Jco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone mind telling me how to switch the styles during gameplay?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 14, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> anyone mind telling me how to switch the styles during gameplay?


Use the d-pad, lol.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

secret mission 9 is so hard, it's so annoying but I only need 3 more blue orbs till full health


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 14, 2008)

The shotgun is your friend.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2008)

so I've beaten up to the last difficutly


HELL OR HELL IS FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE...ARGH


----------



## slickcat (Feb 14, 2008)

damn berial keeps ownin me on DMD mode, i try not to use potions. when fighting him. anyways i wanted to ask is there a penalty for using potions in the game


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2008)

slickcat said:


> damn berial keeps ownin me on DMD mode, i try not to use potions. when fighting him. anyways i wanted to ask is there a penalty for using potions in the game



You don't get the "No Items" bonus at the end of the mission.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

* Clear Art Bonus Pictures*

Human


Devil Hunter


Son of Sparda


Dante Must Die


Heaven or Hell


Hell or Hell


Close ups of Hell or Hell

Right Side


Left Side


Slideshow of all six Clear Art Pictures


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Use the d-pad, lol.



never needed to change styles really 

Unblessed soul, find me a close up on the right side of Devil Hunters bonus art and i'll give you my firstborn


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2008)

Pein said:


> not really game related but i found this funny
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8ookpOu5Jco[/YOUTUBE]



My friends just did that dance ot that song in Disney a couple weeks.  did little clips of it all over the place so they could edit it together.

I was confused.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 14, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> * Clear Art Bonus Pictures*
> 
> Human
> 
> ...



You beat Hell or Hell mode???????????????
I'ma be hella mad if you did!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2008)

no way UNBLESSED beat it that quick


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

No they ain't mine they are someone elses, I won't even attempt hell or hell mode incase I throw my controller at the screen or something along those lines in frustration


----------



## Helix (Feb 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't know why people have trouble with Credo, to me he is very simple, if you know all the weaknesses of the Angelos. He fights like Nelo Angelo in DMC1.



Heh, I can't remember that that far back when I beat DMC1.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

slickcat said:


> damn berial keeps ownin me on DMD mode, i try not to use potions. when fighting him. anyways i wanted to ask is there a penalty for using potions in the game



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S_VatHSsbM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

i tried that i failed miserably


----------



## slickcat (Feb 14, 2008)

i meant with nero. haha, but thanx for the tip


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 14, 2008)

As always, a big thank to Unblessed for the images.

Now, it's time for my 2 cents.

Dreadnaught

preview

preview


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 14, 2008)

Just use the devil bringer to bring your self to his head when he slashes, it worked for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 14, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Just use the devil bringer to bring your self to his head when he slashes, it worked for me.



[YOUTUBE]TH6Acpzurb0[/YOUTUBE]

>_>


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> [YOUTUBE]TH6Acpzurb0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> >_>



 no shit sherlock, anyways people like Nero more cause everythings easier, Dante is much better and stronger if you know how to use all the styles efficiently


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

no devil bringer just pwns thats why people like nero


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah like i said before NERO is pretty much for novice basically ppl who havent played the game before and dante is for veterans


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2008)

I miss the AI from DMC1 so bad now. The enemies in the games after are retards by comparison. Also what happen to the power of the handguns? They're damn near worthless in DMC4.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2008)

i realised that in DMC4 i never use guns anymore there are so worthless especially with nero he really doesnt need that blue rose cept when its lvl 3 i say that gun becomes broken


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

Blue rose sucks... also was it only me seeing all the pointers at Nero being a half/full brother of Dante? you got the blood of sparta blabla


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 14, 2008)

With Nero switch fire to right trigger and charge it in the middle of combat.

Fight this way for a while and then decide if you think Blue Rose sucks.


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

Blue Rose sucks, Ebony and Ivory has also been really weak since DMC1 (DMC2 does not exist in my head so don't mention it pliz)


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

blue rose is badass a double barrel magnum > shotguns and twin pistols


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

Blue rose level 3 makes life alot easier for Nero and Ebony and Ivory are too weak in dmc4 I normally use shotgun or pandoras box


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

lol,, you obviously haven't played DMC 2


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2008)

I used Ebony and Ivory(in perfect harmony) Through the whole game. Because I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2008)

no, everyone could clear DMC 2 with E & I only.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> no, everyone could clear DMC 2 with E & I only.



 i guess this is actually true damn where those guns overpowered


----------



## Cirus (Feb 14, 2008)

When I play as Nero it is hard as hell for me to get stylish, but when I play as Dante getting Stylish is something that is like second nature.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you playing him in Automatic or Manual?

Playing Nero in Automatic is like pushing a slinky down some stairs, you don't know how far it'll go before it bottoms out, but you know it won't reach the end of the stairs.

This is because Nero's combos are based around loops unlike Dante who is based around finishers.

Just switch him to Manual and you'll be able to mix up your attacks enough to get the style up. Don't forget about your Exceed moves, I can't believe how many times I forgot that Nero has extra combos hidden in the Exceed concept.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Are you playing him in Automatic or Manual?
> 
> Playing Nero in Automatic is like pushing a slinky down some stairs, you don't know how far it'll go before it bottoms out, but you know it won't reach the end of the stairs.
> 
> ...


I only use manual.  The exceed thing is ok for me to use but I find it a hinderance more then a help.  

With Dante I mainly use trickster style to keep going and never really use any of the other techs.  Trickster allows for dodgeing to many attacks and getting up close and in the face.

While with Nero I can dodge and everything, but I still end up getting hit on the occasional time causing me to loose my built up style combo.  Plus some of his move are unsafe because you can't get out of them to dodge.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> never needed to change styles really
> 
> Unblessed soul, find me a close up on the right side of Devil Hunters bonus art and i'll give you my firstborn


That's boring 

I constantly change to Trickster Swordmaster (for Gilgamesh basically) and Dark Slayer for some JC ARs 


And Bluerose is kinda broken too xD The Lvl3 Charged Shot is great, you can just use it at the beginning or an end of your combo and it's really effective =p


----------



## Freija (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmm i'll try it out then, thanks for the advice loveless


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2008)

thx unblessed thats cool 

and the quality is soo good i have to say DMC4 lady >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DMC3 lady, FREIJA now i know why u were insisting on those pic.......  she looks awesome


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2008)

Mission 19 was ghey, honestly don't see myself beating mission 19 on Hell and Hell mode, or DMD for that matter.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Mission 19 was ghey, honestly don't see myself beating mission 19 on Hell and Hell mode, or DMD for that matter.



It's easy if you know what to do

KHOP


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 15, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hmmm i'll try it out then, thanks for the advice loveless


Be careful though, most of the JC timings from DMC3/SE have been thrown out the window  I don't really bother JC'ing with Nero, he doesn't have to use it >.> They'd be good for his AR or his downward strikes, though 

The only one that hasn't changed much is the Yamato's AR, or so I notice.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 15, 2008)

Woo just completed DMD gonna do bloody palace now with supers


----------



## slickcat (Feb 15, 2008)

i feel more confortable playing dante on DMD. but while i was playing nero, was really worried if i could max act the entire time. instead i ended up fighting the demons when they all transformed


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> It's easy if you know what to do
> 
> Proof:



You linked me to a Heaven or Hell vid, which isn't what I am worried about. DMD and Hell or Hell mode is what's going to be annoying.

Specifically Angelo Agnus at the very top of the puzzle steps, which I swear has a personal vendetta against me.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I'm about halfway through SoS and not having much trouble...guess I'll tackle Heavn of Hell after SoS.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2008)

wrong after SoS there is DMD (dante must die)


----------



## Freija (Feb 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> thx unblessed thats cool
> 
> and the quality is soo good i have to say DMC4 lady >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DMC3 lady, FREIJA now i know why u were insisting on those pic.......  she looks awesome



yeah she is awesome, she's my fav. DMC girl <3


also thanks for the link, i'd rep you, but im repsealed


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 15, 2008)

Way to fucken go mission 19, now I have a board game phobia


----------



## Cirus (Feb 15, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Way to fucken go mission 19, now I have a board game phobia


You are not the only one that now hates dice.  

That has to be the dumbest level ever in DMC history.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it a coincindence or is DMC3 mission 19 is fucking annoying aswell?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2008)

My friend let me borrow his PS3 for a little bit and DMC4. I'm enjoying it so far. I'm playing on Devil Hunter of course since that was the default choice. My friend was playing on easy. >.<

Pretty damn great game it is, I had some trouble at first but I'm getting the hang of it. It's just that getting the money to upgrade attacks and abilities and shit is kind of hard to get.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought my PS3 yesterday, I plugged the monster, I installed the game and began to play.
Jesus Christ!
I suck!
I suck as a friggin' pisser.
The best I can get as a rank is a B...on human mode.

Holy sh*t, if I pick my nose while I play DMC3 in DMD I get an A...

Apart from jokes, I enjoyed the game very much, my first experience with an HD game, so I stopped myself to look at every angle of a single stone and took 55 minutes to finish mission 2.
The game is wonderful, the only problem is that I'm no more used to play with a depowered character, so I'll begin to enjoy myself when I'll learn the abilities and start playing on harder difficulties.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You linked me to a Heaven or Hell vid, which isn't what I am worried about. DMD and Hell or Hell mode is what's going to be annoying.
> 
> Specifically Angelo Agnus at the very top of the puzzle steps, which I swear has a personal vendetta against me.



Well the point of the video was that if you buster the dice whatever number comes up top is what the number will land on, so it makes things much easier


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 16, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> The best I can get as a rank is a B...on human mode.


Waah, it probably wasn't you >.>

It's so damn hard to get a decent score on Human, everything dies so easily ;-;

I think I would downgrade most of Nero's skills if I ever get around to playing that mode >.>


Anyway, am still enjoying DMD. Just trying to get S/SS on every mission. Which is hella annoying, because it's almost certain that I will miss a bunch of Redorbs hidden someplace that will totally throw off my score >_<


----------



## slickcat (Feb 16, 2008)

for those having problems with the dice, i hate it as well but it has a sequence, once u predict that u mite not screw up. u just have to anticipate.
sequence goes thus     1,4,2,6,3,5..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 16, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Is it a coincindence or is DMC3 mission 19 is fucking annoying aswell?



Once you get two things down it becomes a breeze to get through.

1. The dice lands on whatever number is facing up when you hit it

2. Before you hit it, it rotates in a set pattern. So once you get that pattern down you can know when the number you want will face up. 

7 Minuntes is my best time for that level.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Shit, in mission 19 I got an S for time S for style but an A for orbs so I got a final rank of A while in devil hunter, but my bro who was playing on human mode got exactly the same 3 ranks as me at exactly the same categories as me but ended up with an S! WTF?!


Royal_Devil1 said:


> Once you get two things down it becomes a breeze to get through.
> 
> 1. The dice lands on whatever number is facing up when you hit it
> 
> ...


Oh well I beat it so I dont think I will need it anymore. Thnx tho.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 16, 2008)

i need help with the sanctus fight in stage 11 on dmd, any suggestions on how to get thru the second phase, he just keeps entering savior it kills my resolve


----------



## Nero (Feb 16, 2008)

Great i just finished Dante Must Die, now i started playing DMC3 on the ps2 and i gotta say it plays a hell of a lot better then the pc version


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 17, 2008)

lol just got dmc4 and it rocks


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Great i just finished Dante Must Die, now i started playing DMC3 on the ps2 and i gotta say it plays a hell of a lot better then the pc version



I'd rank DMC3 higher then DMC4


----------



## Pein (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I'd rank DMC3 higher then DMC4


not me I rank dmc4 as the best in the series


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I'd rank DMC3 higher then DMC4



Due to the fact DMC4 is nex-gen and all, made DMC4 my favorite. However DMC3 is Harder, I just hate vergil lol


----------



## Homura (Feb 17, 2008)

DMC4 maybe the best in the series in terms of gameplay, but I still consider the original Devil May Cry to have the best story out of all of them. 

Funny that no one in here is mentioning number 2.


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> DMC4 maybe the best in the series in terms of gameplay, but I still consider the original Devil May Cry to have the best story out of all of them.
> 
> Funny that no one in here is mentioning number 2.



Devil May Cry 2 is the black sheep in the Devil May Cry family after all..


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 17, 2008)

slickcat said:


> i need help with the sanctus fight in stage 11 on dmd, any suggestions on how to get thru the second phase, he just keeps entering savior it kills my resolve



Just buster his fists when he strikes and he will come out dazed


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> DMC4 maybe the best in the series in terms of gameplay, but I still consider the original Devil May Cry to have the best story out of all of them.
> 
> Funny that no one in here is mentioning number 2.



we never mention filler here


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> we never mention filler here



Don't get me wrong i enjoyd playing DMC2, however it could havebeeen so much better


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Don't get me wrong i enjoyd playing DMC2, however it could havebeeen so much better



 what!!!!!!!!!!!!DMC2 was shambolic everything about that game was wrong lets start with dante wtf was he like that im used to dante being cool and a trash talker and being quite and tossing coins to make ur decisions isnt cool and also the over powered pistols dont make me start also the gameplay didnt feel like the gameplay with i grew to love in DMC1, the story also sucked ass  and lucia as well lucia


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> what!!!!!!!!!!!!DMC2 was shambolic everything about that game was wrong lets start with dante wtf was he like that im used to dante being cool and a trash talker and being quite and tossing coins to make ur decisions isnt cool and also the over powered pistols dont make me start also the gameplay didnt feel like the gameplay with i grew to love in DMC1, the story also sucked ass  and lucia as well lucia



ok it sucked ass, but i was 10 (2 weeks away from 11) when i bought the game. i cant fully remember the game anymore but i had quite some hours of fun with it..

i know.. i fail V.V


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Pein said:


> not me I rank dmc4 as the best in the series


Meh, E&I were my favourtie guns and they were too low on power on this one. Plus Dante didnt have much Devil Arms either. 


King_Bowser said:


> Due to the fact DMC4 is nex-gen and all, made DMC4 my favorite. However DMC3 is Harder, *I just hate vergil lol*


I hope you get ass raped by Bronzhawk.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> ok it sucked ass, but i was 10 (2 weeks away from 11) when i bought the game. i cant fully remember the game anymore but i had quite some hours of fun with it..
> 
> i know.. i fail V.V



 well all i can say is boys will be boys so ur forgiven since u know that it was a sin in the first place  so u dont fail u rock so +reps


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Meh, E&I were my favourtie guns and they were too low on power on this one. Plus Dante didnt have much Devil Arms either.
> 
> I hope you get ass raped by Bronzhawk.



I'll cover my ass up then..

anyway, i was quite annoyed of the underpowering of Ebony and Ivory (and so the blue rose) some bossbattles really where quite boring because ofthe underpowering  of the guns where you actually almost got forced into close combact.

@ vault: thanx


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> I'll cover my ass up then..
> 
> anyway, i was quite annoyed of the underpowering of Ebony and Ivory (and so the blue rose) some bossbattles really where quite boring because ofthe underpowering  of the guns where you actually almost got forced into close combact.
> 
> @ vault: thanx



You cant run away from Bronzhawk, his DVD collection is greater then god's.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

ur welcome bowser but do u have blue rose charge shot lvl 3 after u get that, the gun becomes broken its like its overpowered


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> ur welcome bowser but do u have blue rose charge shot lvl 3 after u get that, the gun becomes broken its like its overpowered



no i dont, i didnt even bothered buying that upgrade anymore but i'll try it out  (as soon as i get my 360 back, the damn thing got broken)


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

hope ur xbox gets fixed soon and yeah i recommend u to get it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> what!!!!!!!!!!!!DMC2 was shambolic everything about that game was wrong lets start with dante wtf was he like that im used to dante being cool and a trash talker and being quite and tossing coins to make ur decisions isnt cool and also the over powered pistols dont make me start also the gameplay didnt feel like the gameplay with i grew to love in DMC1, the story also sucked ass  and lucia as well lucia


The reason Dante is so serious in DMC2 is because he finally accepts the responsibilities of his father wholeheartedly.

He's really decidated himself to eradicating demons, thus getting rid of his happy-go-lucky attitude.


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The reason Dante is so serious in DMC2 is because he finally accepts the responsibilities of his father wholeheartedly.
> 
> He's really decidated himself to eradicating demons, thus getting rid of his happy-go-lucky attitude.



yeah, most people likeddante because of his attitude, take it out and fill it up with something non-like dante and you'll get DMC2 Dante. I didnt realise it at the time i played DMC2 my english wasnt well enough to realise the difference


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The reason Dante is so serious in DMC2 is because he finally accepts the responsibilities of his father wholeheartedly.
> 
> He's really decidated himself to eradicating demons, thus getting rid of his happy-go-lucky attitude.



then care to explain coin tossing then  thats still sucks even if he has dedicated his life into eradicating demons they is no point of him going EMO


----------



## slickcat (Feb 17, 2008)

i just finished DMD and i feel like replaying dmc 1, to me dmc one is the best ,the camera for action was just right.but ohh well i enjoyed playing 4 as well


----------



## slickcat (Feb 17, 2008)

is it just me or they hault the autohealing process for devil trigger in bloody palace. or superdante/nero cant autoheal ?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> then care to explain coin tossing then  thats still sucks even if he has dedicated his life into eradicating demons they is no point of him going EMO


Having a quieter personality does not mean emo.

And the coin toss is rigged, as I remember. The coin has the same face, I think. So Dante loses no matter what, which means any favours asked of him that has something to do with demons, he does anyway. >.>

But this is waaay back, that I don't remember anymore. It might be wrong, but if that was the case, there's always the fact that he's a very unlucky gambler, and always loses.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2008)

Aye, you guys I'm at the forest part where I have to escape you know at the mission where it says follow the light out of the darkness.

I have to keep on going down a the right path and if I go down the wrong way it sends you back, 

Anyone know the pattern so I can get outta this quickly?


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

man i gotta make that Lady set already


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aye, you guys I'm at the forest part where I have to escape you know at the mission where it says follow the light out of the darkness.
> 
> I have to keep on going down a the right path and if I go down the wrong way it sends you back,
> 
> Anyone know the pattern so I can get outta this quickly?



try going on IGN then to guides then DMC4


----------



## Shepard (Feb 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aye, you guys I'm at the forest part where I have to escape you know at the mission where it says follow the light out of the darkness.
> 
> I have to keep on going down a the right path and if I go down the wrong way it sends you back,
> 
> Anyone know the pattern so I can get outta this quickly?


Are you in with Dante or with Nero?

Nero if I remember correctly is: (From where you start) north, east, west

Dante is: North, Shouth, east, east

Hope it helps.

By the way, I'm almost done with SoS and after 30+ hours of gameplay all I have to say is that as much as I love the game, it needs more Vergil, I want Vergil now


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

it's not too hard to figure out anyway, when the shadows of the pillars lean behind you, that's the right path, if it's in center or infront of you, it's wrong


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> try going on IGN then to guides then DMC4




Meh IGN guides really take the fun out of games


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aye, you guys I'm at the forest part where I have to escape you know at the mission where it says follow the light out of the darkness.
> 
> I have to keep on going down a the right path and if I go down the wrong way it sends you back,
> 
> Anyone know the pattern so I can get outta this quickly?


After getting the first one right and the next place appears, try going back to the exit you came out of. See what happens.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Meh IGN guides really take the fun out of games



He asked for how to beat, thats what a guide is for.


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> He asked for how to beat, thats what a guide is for.



im not saying you did anything wrong, i just personally hate those guides dont you think figuring it out for yourself is much more fun?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> im not saying you did anything wrong, i just personally hate those guides dont you think figuring it out for yourself is much more fun?



I             see


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't worry I'm through with that part now I'm proceeding through the castle 

and man them guards is hard


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Don't worry I'm through with that part now I'm proceeding through the castle
> 
> and man them guards is hard



What are you talking about, knights are some of the easiest enemies in the game...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Don't worry I'm through with that part now I'm proceeding through the castle
> 
> and man them guards is hard


I'm guessing you're at mission 9. Have fun with the boss later on =p

And consider yourself lucky, you only fought one gold knight


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> What are you talking about, knights are some of the easiest enemies in the game...



It depends on how you play.. and on the difficulty setting offcourse


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 17, 2008)

I finished the game once in 9 hours...
And I surely took my time with a really slow pace.
I played on Human, since I'll play it at every difficulty in order, and it was damn easy, I'm on mission 5 of DemonHunter and it's still quite easy.
Anyway, didn't Kobayashi said that you need 20 hours to finish the game?

Anyway, I still have to upgrade everything to the max to see how the gameplay really works.

I miss Vergil too...


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> I finished the game once in 9 hours...
> And I surely took my time with a really slow pace.
> I played on Human, since I'll play it at every difficulty in order, and it was damn easy, I'm on mission 5 of DemonHunter and it's still quite easy.
> Anyway, didn't Kobayashi said that you need 20 hours to finish the game?
> ...




Yeah it's less but wasnt that on Devil Hunter Mode?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> It depends on how you play.. and on the difficulty setting offcourse



DMD, still easy.


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it honestly just me or does Kirie look like a dude in the face


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Is it honestly just me or does Kirie look like a dude in the face



My friend said she looked like me. no lie.


----------



## Shepard (Feb 17, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Is it honestly just me or does Kirie look like a dude in the face


It's the prominent nose, kind of a staple in DMC.

The only character that doesn't posses one is Lady I think.

Still so, Kyrie makes for a cute character model nothenless


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know how I will ever be able to get an S rank on Bloody Palace.  I played it with Super Dante and it was such a cake walk it wasn't funny.

But without the ability to spam Super Stinger, that is going to be one hell of a time.

Has anyone gotten an S rank on BP yet?


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> My friend said she looked like me. no lie.





Dante said:


> It's the prominent nose, kind of a staple in DMC.
> 
> The only character that doesn't posses one is Lady I think.
> 
> Still so, Kyrie makes for a cute character model nothenless



no i mean in one pic she looks like a bitch, the next it's a dude


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

BUT SHE'S STILL CUTE THOUGH


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 17, 2008)

Sasuke3759 said:


> I don't know how I will ever be able to get an S rank on Bloody Palace.  I played it with Super Dante and it was such a cake walk it wasn't funny.
> 
> But without the ability to spam Super Stinger, that is going to be one hell of a time.
> 
> Has anyone gotten an S rank on BP yet?



maybe if you stop spamimg the Super Stinger, you will get some style points to get an S rank!...

I havent played BP yet.....

Doing soooo now!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> maybe if you stop spamimg the Super Stinger, you will get some style points to get an S rank!...
> 
> I havent played BP yet.....
> 
> Doing soooo now!!!



but come on who wouldnt spam that attack   that move is GODLY so is DREADNAUGHT


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2008)

Its annoying that they gave Dante that super stinger. It does so much damage i hardly need to do ANY JC'ing during DT. Spamming just one Dt'ed stinger after another is a little too effective, especailly against the alto angelo(holy knights) enemies.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 17, 2008)

vault023 said:


> but come on who wouldnt spam that attack   that move is GODLY so is DREADNAUGHT



I like the kick combo a lot better... And that super stinger isnt the strongest move Dante has!!!


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 17, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> maybe if you stop spamimg the Super Stinger, you will get some style points to get an S rank!...
> 
> I havent played BP yet.....
> 
> Doing soooo now!!!


LOL

I only spammed it when I needed to live.  And I was using super dante.  That lowers your score automatically.  I got a B, so that's not too bad.  But to get an S I need to use regular Dante and I'm not sure I could beat some of the higher levels with him yet.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 17, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> I like the kick combo a lot better... And that super stinger isnt the strongest move Dante has!!!


As cool as it looks, Kick 13 doesn't have many i-frames (from my experience anyway) and as slow as hell, so you're too open to attacks when you do it =/

And we all know the strongest move goes to RI, lol. Or maybe Just Releases. But RG is hardly worth it anymore in this game ;-; You do about 10 Just Guards and your rage bar wouldn't even be halfway full. =___=;


----------



## Cirus (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really like the fact that the Devil Gage goes so fast.  I needs to be slowed way up in my opinion.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> As cool as it looks, Kick 13 doesn't have many i-frames (from my experience anyway) and as slow as hell, so you're too open to attacks when you do it =/
> 
> And we all know the strongest move goes to RI, lol. Or maybe Just Releases. But RG is hardly worth it anymore in this game ;-; You do about 10 Just Guards and your rage bar wouldn't even be halfway full. =___=;




I dont even think thats the strongest move.... I say the super dragon punch is the strongest


----------



## Freija (Feb 18, 2008)

vault023 said:


> BUT SHE'S STILL CUTE THOUGH



too much testosterone for me


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 18, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> I dont even think thats the strongest move.... I say the super dragon punch is the strongest


Super Dragon Punch? Which one is that?

But no, I swear RI is hella powerful, but it's charging animation is waaay too slow. You'll have to knock them off their feet before you can get more time and safety when you execute it >.>


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

vault023 said:


> BUT SHE'S STILL CUTE THOUGH



she and nero make such a cute couple


----------



## Freija (Feb 18, 2008)

super dragon punch?


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> super dragon punch?



there is no such skill with that name.. aas far as i can remember


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rar I just love this picture, Dantes looks to have a serious face with his flaunting his Rebellion against Vergil so he can fight him once more, that's the thing with having Vergil back Dante can finally stop pissing about like he did walking over everyone in dmc4, I really hope my vision of dmc5 comes to life and they make epic battles not bs ones like nero vs dante all you need to do is gun fire buster reach and buster and keep repeating it, I want dmc3 x 100 and remember Dantes has grown much wiser and more powerful so the thrill will be that much better make it happen capcom, people get confused with the ending as it's for the dmc anime and they think dmc5 will be trish, dante and lady playable but waiting 2 years for another dmc is a piss take


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i hope to actually see more of Nero, maybe even a Vergil vs Nero battle? anyway your right waiting 2 year again is fucked up, but if you want a good game we should give them time


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 18, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find that pic in such high resolution?


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> DMD, still easy.



Mwah i didn't die a lot but it isnt that easy in my eyes...


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:
			
		

> Super Dragon Punch? Which one is that?
> 
> But no, I swear RI is hella powerful, but it's charging animation is waaay too slow. You'll have to knock them off their feet before you can get more time and safety when you execute it >.>


I'm guessing that when he said Super Dragon Punch, he was refering to Real Impact in the first place. It is quite obviously based on Shin Shouryuuken, after all.

Also, damn, Distorted Real Impact (Real Impact with timed DT/un-DT for a third hit) deals an absurd amount of damage.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

fuck yeah! my 360 got back for sooner then expected: Today! istarted with heaven or hell mode right away ;3


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2008)

man I love this game. I just started the son of sparda mode (stupid late release in uk).

what's your favourite nero combo? I have one fav:

any ground combo -> snatch->highroller->roullette-> guns->midair snatch and buster->guns and split.

not very advanced but I'm pleased with it.

I'm still getting to grips with the new dante weapons (pandoras box, lucifer) and the fact that he has three weapons instead of two. + all 4 styles. dmc3 was challenging enough with all it's combos but this is a whole different level. I'm sure it'll keep me occupied for 2 years


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

well im hoping on a pspversion of devil may cry, something placeble in the storyline bu not necessary, you get it? would be good to fill up the time whole of  2 years


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 18, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> well im hoping on a pspversion of devil may cry, something placeble in the storyline bu not necessary, you get it? would be good to fill up the time whole of  2 years



WHATEVER YOU SAY, KID!


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> WHATEVER YOU SAY, KID!



and who may you be, kid?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a f**kin' ass**le!

Really, a PSP game would be great, but don't expect it, or at least don't expect something like God Of War - Chain Of Olympus, since Kobayashi doesn't want to do it.

I think that more or LESS, Capcom is following the right path to mantain the IP fresh.
Adding a character with a different gameplay, and fine tuning Dante is really the better choice, instead of totally change the approach to the series like they did (WELL imho) with Resident Evil IP.

Now we only want Vergil back, and maybe just play with the DADDY himself.


----------



## Dan (Feb 18, 2008)

Completed the game today, I was watching some dude complete mission 19 on youtube. He had a gun that would kill an enemy/boss with one shot. Is this a cheat or a real gun, if its real what I gotta do to get it.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> Completed the game today, I was watching some dude complete mission 19 on youtube. He had a gun that would kill an enemy/boss with one shot. Is this a cheat or a real gun, if its real what I gotta do to get it.


It's Heaven or Hell mode most likely.

It's a difficulty setting that makes it so everything dies in one hit, even your character.

It's boring as hell and guns make it possible to do in your sleep.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Sasuke3759 said:


> It's Heaven or Hell mode most likely.
> 
> It's a difficulty setting that makes it so everything dies in one hit, even your character.
> 
> It's boring as hell and guns make it possible to do in your sleep.



jep, it was i saw the same video. there are nosuch glitches or  cheats forDMC4


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2008)

whats the hell and hell mode?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 18, 2008)

Heaven or Hell mode is a difficulty where you and all enemies are dead with one shot/slash.
So you have to be fast.





I am a bit pissed that there is no Master Cheat to unlock everything this time.

Not because i need it....but i will most likely never beat Dante Must Die Mode so i will probably never get Super Dante and Super Nero....


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Only you die in one hit, and enemies are set to Son of Sparta Difficulty. You always start with 3 gold orbs in Hell or Hell mode.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 18, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Only you die in one hit, and enemies are set to Son of Sparta Difficulty. You always start with 3 gold orbs in Hell or Hell mode.



Oh...

I forgot there is a Hell or Hell mode too...

I thought he meant Heaven or Hell....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 18, 2008)

Nero ownz.

I beat the game for the first time earlier today. Nero's ending was pretty good but Dante's ending was corny. >.<


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 18, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I'm guessing that when he said Super Dragon Punch, he was refering to Real Impact in the first place. It is quite obviously based on Shin Shouryuuken, after all.



Yeah i like to call it super dragon Punch/Shin Shouryuuken..... We are dealing with Capcom after all.......

Anyway thats the strongest move!!!

I'm disappointed with the unlockables do you think they will have any updates online for this game? With more unlockables like Vir*hint*gil*hint*???


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> Yeah i like to call it super dragon Punch/Shin Shouryuuken..... We are dealing with Capcom after all.......
> 
> Anyway thats the strongest move!!!



I thought a fully charged Just Release or whatever it's called in DMC4 was the strongest attack. Has that changed? I've really only used RG in the Secret Mission it's needed.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 19, 2008)

damn im having so much trouble on mission 19 of SOS i dont knoe if i will be able to beat DMD


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I thought a fully charged Just Release or whatever it's called in DMC4 was the strongest attack. Has that changed? I've really only used RG in the Secret Mission it's needed.



A close second... Do both moves against bosses and look at the difference in damage and you have your answer... (which i did)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 19, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I'm guessing that when he said Super Dragon Punch, he was refering to Real Impact in the first place. It is quite obviously based on Shin Shouryuuken, after all.
> 
> Also, damn, Distorted Real Impact (Real Impact with timed DT/un-DT for a third hit) deals an absurd amount of damage.


lol SHOOOURUUUKENN :3

Anyway, I know what you mean, it's not enough that it looks so cool, you get in crazy, damage-dealing hits if you DT/un-DT in the middle of the animations xD


----------



## Nero (Feb 19, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Oh...
> 
> I forgot there is a Hell or Hell mode too...
> 
> I thought he meant Heaven or Hell....



yeah heaven or hell is actually not that hard, Hell or Hell will be i can guarantee you that


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

Woops, DMC4 sold 2 million copies. 360 and PS3 included. 

Source:


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 20, 2008)

2 million copies in 2 weeks worldwide...and it's not certainly a mainstream game.
Can I say FU*K halo? (Hope that none gets pissed off from this )


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2008)

1.5 million copies to ps3


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> 1.5 million copies to ps3


Link?

10 char limit.


----------



## Pein (Feb 20, 2008)

I would be surprised if ps3 version didn't out sell 360 version anyway capcom has just been dominating this gen with quality games and sales


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2008)

Pein said:


> I would be surprised if ps3 version didn't out sell 360 version anyway capcom has just been dominating this gen with quality games and sales



thats why i love capcom so much  but im still waiting for my ONIMUSHA 5


----------



## Pein (Feb 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> thats why i love capcom so much  but im still waiting for my ONIMUSHA 5




I'm waiting until a new megaman legends game comes out


----------



## Nero (Feb 20, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> 2 million copies in 2 weeks worldwide...and it's not certainly a mainstream game.
> Can I say FU*K halo? (Hope that none gets pissed off from this )



you may..


however halo still has sold 8 milion copys worldwide...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 20, 2008)

I just started playing this today (with my brand new PS3 <3) and I'm loving it so far. The gameplay is deep and even though I'm not even that far in the game, I can already tell that there's so much you can do with the battle system, and it's all so smooth and awesome. Other games could learn a lot from DMC.


----------



## Nero (Feb 20, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> I just started playing this today (with my brand new PS3 <3) and I'm loving it so far. The gameplay is deep and even though I'm not even that far in the game, I can already tell that there's so much you can do with the battle system, and it's all so smooth and awesome. Other games could learn a lot from DMC.



jep, buy some moves and power-ups and you'll be slashing all over the place in no-time!!


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 20, 2008)

I just saw the trailer the other day.

I'm getting this.
I need to get a job.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 21, 2008)

@KingBowser

I say F*ck to Halo because Halo has much more appeal to people than DMC.
Basically, if you're not interested in playing stylishly, DMC is a good game with awesome graphics.
Nothin' more nothin' less.
Besides...if you're a cool hardcore game, you're gonna kick ass!


----------



## Soljah (Feb 21, 2008)

My 2cents incoming!!!.  Well i got a 360 now and lately i just been playing halo 3.  When i get paid i was gonna buy dmc 4 and lost oddesy. instead i rented dmc 4 and beat it.  Now i do like Nero and i see the parallel he has with Vergil not only with the arm but (I WANT TO SAVE KYRIE I"LL DO ANYTHING) Kinda the same way Dante and Vergil were torn in what they want to do when they're mom died being that Vergil wanted more power so nothing like that could ever happen again no matter what and Dante just slaying pplz.  But you all know that ....But back to the point Dmc 3 to me is still the best I believed on dmc 4 they messed by not having vergil in it cause u can't make a great game and get a ton of fans for a character and just totally neglect him out of the game basically.  I'd like to see an Older stronger vergil!!! O well its still a good game but just a rental imo.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 21, 2008)

Soljah got my point.
If you're not interested in mastering the game, every DMC is just a rental.
That's the reason why 2k copies sold in 20 days amaze me.

Anyway, here's where Capcom took the idea for the devilbringer LOL
atheists contribute a lot to society


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> @KingBowser
> 
> I say F*ck to Halo because Halo has much more appeal to people than DMC.
> Basically, if you're not interested in playing stylishly, DMC is a good game with awesome graphics.
> ...



yeah if theres one hardcore game its DMC however im really excited about the new Ninja gaiden to wich isnt really casual either^^


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 21, 2008)

DMC4 kinda disapointed me, I enjoyed DMC3 wayy more, I think ill go replay DMC3 again


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

ƃuɐʇsnɯ ʎoɹ said:


> DMC4 kinda disapointed me, I enjoyed DMC3 wayy more, I think ill go replay DMC3 again



i have to aggree, DMC3 just gave you a feeling that i miss at DMC4 however its a kick ass anyway..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2008)

Brea continues to not disappoint

 @ Blitz parts


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 21, 2008)

He makes me hate him soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Mad at the end where he drop kicks the freakin key blast!!!!!!!!!

I didnt even know u can do that!!!!!!!


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Brea continues to not disappoint
> 
> @ Blitz parts



wow thats quite some amazing timing and skills..


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Brea continues to not disappoint
> 
> @ Blitz parts



brea is awesome


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 21, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> i have to aggree, DMC3 just gave you a feeling that i miss at DMC4 however its a kick ass anyway..



ya, plus the weapons were no near as good as the DMC3 ones


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 21, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> He makes me hate him soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Mad at the end where he drop kicks the freakin key blast!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didnt even know u can do that!!!!!!!




You mean she makes you hate her soo much.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 21, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Brea continues to not disappoint
> 
> @ Blitz parts


That's so unfair, you can't switch styles like that in a 360  The d-pad's structure makes you press directions you don't want. -__-;

It's insane, too. A JC'd Rebellion AR followed by an Air Guard which is flawlessly repeated >.>


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Brea continues to not disappoint
> 
> @ Blitz parts



Wtf? That's some amazing gameplay by her..probably one of the best combo vids I've seen.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Feb 21, 2008)

huh....what do ya know? there is a thread for the game. i created one. lol i searched for it and couldnt find it. i guess i missed it. oh well. lol


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2008)

dmc3 was better. Vergil was the king and dante was a lot funnier and more stylish. although I did laugh when dante said "haha - check it out, it's got wings"

nero is pretty good though. I just wish you could switch weapons with him like dante. and dante: the weapons aren't nearly as good. you'd have thought they would have kept agni and rudra. that was definitely the best weapon along with rebellion. beowolf was pretty decent but I don't like the dmc4 version. I'm undecided on the other spikey weapon (forgot what it's called) 

switching between three weapons and 4 styles is tricky (especially considering that you have to be real careful with the switching - sometimes it doesn't listen to me - it seems almost random at times.), though I love pandoras box, that's loads of fun.

but you know what this reminds me of. I don't know if you played the wwe games. the first few (up till shut your mouth) were awesome. they were simple and yet really deep. and once you mastered the basics you developed it and found a real sense of timing. but then they added more moves, more button presses and made it harder. I don't mind a challenge but when you take away the charm of the game you lose interest. this has happened here.

I love dmc4 but it won't have me playing it for 150hours (like I did with dmc3).


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 21, 2008)

^I fucking agree about DMC3>DMC4

*reps*


----------



## Helix (Feb 21, 2008)

I like DMC4>DMC1-3, merely because it's new-gen. I know, big whoop lousy reason. But still, I did like Nero and Dante, they were both pretty badass in this game. I like the story as well, the only flaw I see is reusing boss fights all the time.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vergil and Dante made a better team in Mission 19 of DMC3...honestly I was suprised that a mission like that wasn't included into DMC4.


Really DMC4 seems like a step back in many ways from DMC3, I mean yeah we get some new game mechanics, but they all feel shallow, even moreso if you realize how much has been taken out.

Also Invisible walls are so last-gen...I can stand them in rpgs, but in action games nah uh. In Ninja Gaiden 2 you can talk people to there death in the water, and if you are dumb ass enough, jump in yourself...I've seen it in the videoes.

But NG2 is supiror to DMC4 in many other ways, so really this fact is negligible, just unfortunate for DMC4.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 21, 2008)

DMC3 is > then DMC4 because DMC3 gave you the feeling of being involved in a real in depth storyline.  It seemed to flow greater and it was just one of those games that you want to play for hours on end.  Unlike DMC4 (as great as it is) where once it is beat you put it on the shelf and only get out again on booring days.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^ I agree


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Also Invisible walls are so last-gen...I can stand them in rpgs, but in action games nah uh. In Ninja Gaiden 2 you can talk people to there death in the water, and if you are dumb ass enough, jump in yourself...I've seen it in the videoes.



I don't know, in DMC I prefer enemies die by my combos as opposed to falling over an edge. Would hate to be in the middle of a combo then lose potential style points because the enemy died of a fall instead. They could make it so that doing so gives you more style points but that might make things too easy. 

This applies more to cliffs and high platforms than something like the stairway in front of the waterfall bridge, where something you can clearly jump over doesn't let you by. 

But killing an enemy by drowning or a high fall just doesn't seem like DMC to me. Then again, just having the option to do so fits DMC3's formula for letting you fight your way.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> DMC3 is > then DMC4 because DMC3 gave you the feeling of being involved in a real in depth storyline.  It seemed to flow greater and it was just one of those games that you want to play for hours on end.  Unlike DMC4 (as great as it is) where once it is beat you put it on the shelf and only get out again on booring days.



this is true i cant get enough of DMC3 SE, not because of the awesomeness that is vergil  but because was really involving and its the only game i have played for 200+ hours and the weapons where awesome AGNI & RUDRA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GILGAMESH AND LUCIFER.........capcom should bring that weapon back


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 22, 2008)

vault023 said:


> this is true i cant get enough of DMC3 SE, not because of the awesomeness that is vergil  but because was really involving and its the only game i have played for 200+ hours and the weapons where awesome AGNI & RUDRA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GILGAMESH AND LUCIFER.........capcom should bring that weapon back




Spoken for the fucking truth. 


AGNI & RUDRA > ALL

So, it wasn't the DMC3 team that did this game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 22, 2008)

Vergil said:


> I love dmc4 but it won't have me playing it for 150hours (like I did with dmc3).


Hrm, 75 hours on 4. So I'm halfway there. xD

I'm kinda losing faith, though. Maybe I could actually pick this game up for the PS3 like I originally planned and easily do 300+ hours on it sometime.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 22, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I like DMC4>DMC1-3, merely because it's new-gen. I know, big whoop lousy reason. But still, I did like Nero and Dante, they were both pretty badass in this game. I like the story as well, the only flaw I see is reusing boss fights all the time.



Playing as nero was boring. Unlike Vergil or DMC3 Dante, he lacked alot of combos and weapons  so you had to do same thing over and over again.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2008)

I still chuckle (yes I chuckle) when I remember:

"sigh? what is sigh?"

All this chat makes me want to buy a ps2. again.

though that's after I get the timing down for max act. I can sometimes fill up the exceed meter but I sure as hell can't do it in the middle of a fight. that and I want to dropkick that key blast


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

ƃuɐʇsnɯ ʎoɹ said:


> Playing as nero was boring. Unlike Vergil or DMC3 Dante, he lacked alot of combos and weapons  so you had to do same thing over and over again.



hmm, now your really giving him to less credit, i mean i played with nero quite smoothly and i loved it^^


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 22, 2008)

Vergil with more combos and weapons would be awesome, Neros just too easy it takes away the fun, I agree dmc4 is just too bland there wasn't enough excitement sure the cut-scenes were high quality but the story wasn't very engaging, you actually got hooked with dmc3s storyline and it had more weapons I only hope things improve for dmc5


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 22, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> hmm, now your really giving him to less credit, i mean i played with nero quite smoothly and i loved it^^





UnblessedSoul said:


> Vergil with more combos and weapons would be awesome, Neros just too easy it takes away the fun, I agree dmc4 is just too bland there wasn't enough excitement sure the cut-scenes were high quality but the story wasn't very engaging, you actually got hooked with dmc3s storyline and it had more weapons I only hope things improve for dmc5


King_Bowser, U S just said what I was gonna say.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2008)

I just beat the game yesterday and started the day b4 but it was a great game..


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

ƃuɐʇsnɯ ʎoɹ said:


> King_Bowser, U S just said what I was gonna say.



that doesn't mean i haven't enjoyd it with Nero  i agree hes not vergil but i still had funn with him^^


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 22, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Vergil with more combos and weapons would be awesome, Neros just too easy it takes away the fun, I agree dmc4 is just too bland there wasn't enough excitement sure the cut-scenes were high quality but the story wasn't very engaging, you actually got hooked with dmc3s storyline and it had more weapons I only hope things improve for dmc5




This is truth....
rep power for you!!!!!!!!!

DMC3SE > ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!

After i got done with DMC4 I played DMC3SE for 3 hours... I'm still not bored with that game at all!!!!!!!

And that is what makes it so special!!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Just finished Son of Sparda, and Heaven or Hell. I'm currently on mission 4 of DMD. It's challenging, but not too hard.


----------



## Nero (Feb 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Just finished Son of Sparda, and Heaven or Hell. I'm currently on mission 4 of DMD. It's challenging, but not too hard.



No DMD is still reasonable to play^^, wait tillyou get to Hell or Hell 0_0


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 23, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> No DMD is still reasonable to play^^, wait tillyou get to Hell or Hell 0_0


Eh, DMD is miles better. :3

If you can do no damage runs on DMD, you don't even need to play Hell or Hell anymore, since DMD is harder. ^^

Hell or Hell is pretty much just Son of Sparda mode with one hit kills on you, heh. xD


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it just my opinion or the game is short?
I would like to count on the map the number of locations.
I'm pretty sure that they're less than half of DMC3.
Anyone caring to help me?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm really wishing they made us fight Credo three times instead of Agnus. He's my favorite boss of the game. They only way to know what it's like to fight him with Dante is to get to level 80 in BP, which means I've got 19 more floors to go. 

And any future Vergil boss fights can learn a thing from him considering Credo doesn't allow you to hit him a bunch times before finally blocking (and even then, you just charge Straight and wait for Vergil to put it block down and repeat for like 7 more hits) or teleporting away. Would make for a more epic duel between the twins if you ask me.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes Credo is a really well-developed character, both as a man and as an opponent.
His death was the saddest moment in the game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> His death was the saddest moment in the game.



Well, then call me a heartless bastard. His voice annoyed me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, then call me a heartless bastard. His voice annoyed me.



 its the dude who done VERGIL's voice in DMC3


----------



## Nero (Feb 23, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yes Credo is a really well-developed character, both as a man and as an opponent.
> His death was the saddest moment in the game.



Yeah he was cool, i would have liked to seehim in DMC5


----------



## Akuma (Feb 23, 2008)

The saddest moment in the game was the last boss actually, wtf is that shit?


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The saddest moment in the game was the last boss actually, wtf is that shit?



   oh shit i thought he was gonna say something like the saddest part of the game was actually VERGIL not showing up but its the last boss, that was pure BS that last boss ..................but the saddest thing was VERGIL not making a physical appearance 

he would look badass with a beard and long hair


----------



## Arishem (Feb 23, 2008)

Where the hell is Alastor? I really wish they'd bring that Devil Arm back. It will always be engrained in my memories of DMC, especially with that awesome PSM cover of Dante with it on the mag that reviewed the first game. I hope that Dante can use all of the weapons he's collected in one of his next games. 

Anyway, I want Vergil to have an actual role in DMC 5. He could carve out one of the realms of the netherworld as his own domain, be in a war with the other leaders for the title of Emperor, or have even attained rulership already. If they ever decide to make a game out of DMC 2's ending, I think that would be the way to go, since Dante's brother would be far more interesting than any other powerful being in hell to most players.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2008)

vault023 said:


> its the dude who done VERGIL's voice in DMC3



Then chalk it up to bad voice acting then, there was no energy in it.


----------



## Nero (Feb 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The saddest moment in the game was the last boss actually, wtf is that shit?



No it was when the demon in my ava dies, what did he do wrong?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> No it was when the demon in my ava dies, what did he do wrong?



He was a cockblocker


----------



## Soljah (Feb 23, 2008)

So it is confirmed that Vergil is "dead"?  And i agree the saddest part to this game was no physical Vergil in it.  Im depressed im goin into therapy now for 2months.  All mail capcom make sure Vergil plays a real role in DMc 5 and let us play as him again!!!


----------



## Cirus (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope that they make a DMC 5 doing Spardas story as Sparda, or they tell Virgils story on his trip  through hell.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Feb 24, 2008)

i like the whole lucifer weapon. i thought it was awesome. i think nero could have had a better weapon though. also i miss dantes machine guns wth happend to those?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, OK, I like Vergil too, but there's still 2 years before any kind of new DMC.
I would like to see him with a very long ponytail, but I can't figure him out with a beard.
It would also be interisting to see the story of Sparda, but that would mean cutting Dante out, and until there will be a DMC game, Dante will always be in it, that's 100% sure.
I'd like also to play DMC with a pad with 5 buttons plus the triggers, having another button to smash would really be a good thing.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Then chalk it up to bad voice acting then, there was no energy in it.



Lol Credo sounded quite cool while yelling in the beginning, until he spoke softly to Sanctus and that totally ruined my positive impression of him. He regained it near the end though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Lol Credo sounded quite cool while yelling in the beginning, *until he spoke softly to Sanctus and that totally ruined my positive impression of him*. He regained it near the end though.



this part i second  thats was lame


----------



## Soljah (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Dmc 5 could be something cool again like maybe Dante and Vergil could work together again for a change then at the end they fight each other or leave?  I tell u what i'd like to see tho on the real.  I'd like to see another Onimusha game where have those been?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 24, 2008)

Spin off With sparda 1000 years ago please.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Feb 24, 2008)

Joinage please.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Spin off With sparda 1000 years ago please.



Nothing special happened 1000 years ago. It would basically be Sparda vs fodder even if he was weakened after sealing his powers and the demon world 1000 years before. Besides, I like the mystery around him and don't want it ruined like that.


----------



## Nero (Feb 24, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> He was a cockblocker



xD, i spoiled quite some people on here with my ava^^


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2008)

Soljah said:


> Well Dmc 5 could be something cool again like maybe Dante and Vergil could work together again for a change then at the end they fight each other or leave?  I tell u what i'd like to see tho on the real.  I'd like to see another Onimusha game where have those been?



i cant wait for ONIMUSHA 5  thats gonna be awesome and i believe that capcom will bring it back


----------



## Nero (Feb 24, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Nothing special happened 1000 years ago. It would basically be Sparda vs fodder even if he was weakened after sealing his powers and the demon world 1000 years before. Besides, I like the mystery around him and don't want it ruined like that.



Yeah agreed it has something holy and mystical. If they made a game about it it would just not fit right... just like playing sparda himself, it would not be right in my eyes...

[yeah, finally got my namechange!]


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's Nero after DMC4, he fortunately changed his work, dyed his hair and covered his hand...


----------



## Nero (Feb 24, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Here's Nero after DMC4, he fortunately changed his work, dyed his hair and covered his hand...





you better not let the one with the username 'Nero' hear that he would probably shout your ass full <.<


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 24, 2008)

Yay, Yes, you're completely right!

I forget the arsenal...sorry


----------



## Akira (Feb 24, 2008)

That is absolute Win+Rep


----------



## Nero (Feb 24, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yay, Yes, you're completely right!
> 
> I forget the arsenal...sorry



if you're on the mocking tour anyway you should put a cross through 4 and put a 5 next to it, according to yur plot he will change to this guy after DMC4 not during DMC 4


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 24, 2008)

i wanna fight Mundus in DMC5


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyway, if there ever will be a DMC movie with Nero, I absolutely want Jesse Spencer as him. ;D

GIVE ME MORE

*Spoiler*: __ 



VICODIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Auron (Feb 25, 2008)

Finished DMD mode earlier today...imo DMC3 DMD was a lot tougher but then it was easier for every other mode so I guess I should've expected the trend to continue.  Still it was a considerable ramp up from son of sparda so I wasn't disappointed.  Imo one of the worst things about DMC4 is the last boss...guy is such a pushover even on DMD.  Vergil 3 was fucking epic and to go from that to this .  Dante = best boss in this game imo.

ps. bloody palace with super nero/super dante = pwnage


----------



## Akira (Feb 25, 2008)

Tbh i was expecting something like Dante 3 after the final battle, when he uses DT and the Sparda sword to "settle an old score" with Nero or something along those lines so i was shocked when it just ended abruptly like that.


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> i wanna fight Mundus in DMC5



i'll give you not much chance, we hardly even seen the guy except for a statue and stuff


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yay, Yes, you're completely right!
> 
> I forget the arsenal...sorry



WIN  +reps


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> WIN  +reps



it's like a tv dude right?where deshe play in?


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 25, 2008)

He's in House M.D., and Nero, if you never saw that series yet, do yourself a favour and check that out!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd like for the main villain in DMC 5 to be an OD (original devil), in other words, a fallen angel. Hell, they could connect that character to Sparta as well. It's clear that the Dark Knight was fundamentally different than most beings from the netherworld with with his emotions.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 25, 2008)

dammit, I dont care if you have to face vergil, hear of vergil, or even kill vergil, I WANT HIM TO BE IN DMC5


----------



## Shepard (Feb 25, 2008)

Nero said:


> it's like a tv dude right?where deshe play in?



He play(ed) Dr. Chase on House M.D series and I'll tell you something, as off as he looks in that pic if he gets some muscle he would really fit to be Nero, seriously.

I was thinking that yesterday while seeing it, that's strange


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes Dante, if you know House M.D. maybe you've pointed out that in the intro cutscene, when Nero arrives in the theatre and smiles to Kyrie he looks really like Jesse Spencer.
Seriously I thought it since I saw that vid.
Surely he would have to BUILD UP A LOT, but he would really fit well


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2008)

I bet vergil would have some crazy moves if he came back. he needed some more variety in his moves in dmc3 se, especially if you are so used to dante


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanna see Dante lose a fight in DMC5


----------



## RodMack (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn lazy ass Capcom for not explaining how Nero got the Devil Bringer and how he's a descendent of Sparda. And for not explaining how the Order had possession of Vergil's Yamato.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

> Damn lazy ass Capcom for not explaining how Nero got the Devil Bringer and how he's a descendent of Sparda. And for not explaining how the Order had possession of Vergil's Yamato.



hes not a descendant of sparda .


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 25, 2008)

Sanctus says that he carries the blood of Sparda


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Because vergil likes to be inside of him.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 25, 2008)

are u sure its his arm


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> I wanna see Dante lose a fight in DMC5



hes lost the first fight in DM4 already...



RodMack said:


> Damn lazy ass Capcom for not explaining how Nero got the Devil Bringer and how he's a descendent of Sparda. And for not explaining how the Order had possession of Vergil's Yamato.



That's up to DM5 i guess



Akuma said:


> Because vergil likes to be inside of him.



you dont know that...


----------



## Freija (Feb 26, 2008)

Raining Blood, best sig ever.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> hes lost the first fight in DM4 already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dante was playing around didnt you hear what nero said after the second fight "*so you have been playing me from the start all along"* mind you dante pwned nero who even had devil trigger so he was more powerful than he was the first fight  so yeah dante is to yet lose a serious fight and in DMC5 i hope vergil wtfpwns him like in DMC3


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> dante was playing around didnt you hear what nero said after the second fight "*so you have been playing me from the start all along"* mind you dante pwned nero who even had devil trigger so he was more powerful than he was the first fight  so yeah dante is to yet lose a serious fight and in DMC5 i hope vergil wtfpwns him like in DMC3



You had to battle him twice with Nero, and in both times you needed to win from him , excluding the cutscenes, technically you have beaten him twice in a battle, however i dont think Dante makes a good enemy the gameplay just would turn out really bad..   and btw yes i heard that, but i don't get why everybody is talking about 'power' he just used his experience and insight into the battle^^


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> You had to battle him twice with Nero, and in both times you needed to win from him , excluding the cutscenes, technically you have beaten him twice in a battle, however i dont think Dante makes a good enemy the gameplay just would turn out really bad..   and btw yes i heard that, but i don't get why everybody is talking about 'power' he just used his experience and insight into the battle^^



thats gameplay the cutscene=cannon, and no no no  dante>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>nero not even experience wise but power wise even the old man said it he said "although your no the same *league* as dante you still do possess the blood of sparda" i hope this proves once and for all dante will have nero any day  ^_^


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> thats gameplay the cutscene=cannon, and no no no  dante>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>nero not even experience wise but power wise even the old man said it he said "although your no the same *league* as dante you still do possess the blood of sparda" i hope this proves once and for all dante will have nero any day  ^_^



...

cutscenes are not gameplay, offcourse they're cannon but you PLAYED against him and you'd have to WIN to proceed and DANTE LOST that fight because he had to regardless from if he was plaing around...  istill think the term power is misused here^^ but i think Dante could have Nero dont get me wrong on that one, my point was just that you had te beathim ingame period


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

well thats the whole point of the gamepaly you have to win to proceed to the next stage, as long as we got the dante>nero part outta the way its cool 

but who thinks that nero is returning in DMC5 , i bet vergil will also return and beat the crap outta nero to get his yamato back  that would be awesome


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> well thats the whole point of the gamepaly you have to win to proceed to the next stage, as long as we got the dante>nero part outta the way its cool
> 
> but who thinks that nero is returning in DMC5 , i bet vergil will also return and beat the crap outta nero to get his yamato back  that would be awesome



He's dead face it kid, maybe he's somewhere around in Nero's arm if your lucky.. I think we will definetly see him in DMC5 there are just to much questions around nero to leave him out


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> He's dead face it kid, maybe he's somewhere around in Nero's arm if your lucky.. I think we will definetly see him in DMC5 there are just to much questions around nero to leave him out



vergil is going to appear in DMC5 and he's gonna pwn  nero's arm gimme a break vergil is too win for that , vergil is not the lucky one here nero would be the lucky one if vergil's is actually trapped inside  DMC5 is vergil's game nuff said


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> vergil is going to appear in DMC5 and he's gonna pwn  nero's arm gimme a break vergil is too win for that , vergil is not the lucky one here nero would be the lucky one if vergil's is actually trapped inside  DMC5 is vergil's game nuff said



....well, i guess you will find out if vergil is really 'too win' for that in about 2 years then , but i beleive if they resurected Vergil that would fuck up the storyline badly.. it's just all those fanboys who wan't him back alive, i heard like 10 people talking like you do about DMC4 instead of 5 and that vergil was going to be back and pawn.. but there are just to many hints for vergil being trapped in the Devil Bringer of nero..but you don't see me say ''dante>>>>>>Nero???omfg give me a break Nero's to win for that '  do you?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> ....well, i guess you will find out if vergil is really 'too win' for that in about 2 years then , but i beleive if they resurected Vergil that would fuck up the storyline badly.. it's just all those fanboys who wan't him back alive, i heard like 10 people talking like you do about DMC4 instead of 5 and that vergil was going to be back and pawn.. but there are just to many hints for vergil being trapped in the Devil Bringer of nero..but you don't see me say ''dante>>>>>>Nero???omfg give me a break Nero's to win for that '  do you?



first of all lets get one thing clear im not a fanboy and never will ........and second vergil is returning even if its in 2 years, hack he might even get his own game for all i care but vergil is not dead  sparda might be the one trapped in nero's arm will never know........


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> first of all lets get one thing clear im not a fanboy and never will ........and second vergil is returning even if its in 2 years, hack he might even get his own game for all i care but vergil is not dead  sparda might be the one trapped in nero's arm will never know........



Sparda? lol.. i think there's more chance 'his holyness' his peniz is trappped in there


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> Sparda? lol.. i think there's more chance 'his holyness' his peniz is trappped in there



he's holiness fails  but when it comes to bosses DMC4 failed compared to DMC3, but wait when you see sparda is actually the one trapped in that arm  

but i wonder how they are gonna try to fit it into DMC2, they should make DMC2 non-cannon


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> he's holiness fails  but when it comes to bosses DMC4 failed compared to DMC3, but wait when you see sparda is actually the one trapped in that arm
> 
> but i wonder how they are gonna try to fit it into DMC2, they should make DMC2 non-cannon



lol it should be a 'what if' game.. 'what if Dante would be fucking boring and you got to play a girl instead..'


----------



## Vergil (Feb 26, 2008)

that guide by brolly is awesome. I finally managed to do a jump cancel! this has opened whole new avenues of addiction


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> lol it should be a 'what if' game.. 'what if Dante would be fucking boring and you got to play a girl instead..'



lol


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 26, 2008)

What I think about Vergil is that he has never been killed by Mundus, he was only made captive, Mundus then brainwashed him, but DID NOT KILL HIM.
Then, after Mundus defeat, Vergil became free and start to regain power.
Now, it's power has been sent by him to the human world just to call Dante, just to make him understand that he's still alive in a way or another in the Underworld.


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 26, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> What I think about Vergil is that he has never been killed by Mundus, he was only made captive, Mundus then brainwashed him, but DID NOT KILL HIM.
> Then, after Mundus defeat, Vergil became free and start to regain power.
> Now, it's power has been sent by him to the human world just to call Dante, just to make him understand that he's still alive in a way or another in the Underworld.



What makes you think this?

Cuz I like it


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

FinalEnd said:


> What makes you think this?
> 
> Cuz I like it






i'd kick capcom's ass for that


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, Vergil went to the Demonworld alive.
If Mundus killed Vergil, then who's Nelo Angelo?
And Dante surely didn't killed him.
So, for me, he's still alive, but he's fucking trapped, since I think that Yamato can't open the Demongate from the Underworld because having this possibility would be too dangerous, and good ol' Sparda had to know, since he was a demon himself.

The latest thing is that Dante got formidable power by fighting demons when it's needed.
BESIDES, imagine what power will gain a man that fights demon every day for survival!

But now, something DID happen, so Vergil either call Dante to help and destroy some badass demon or to return to the Human world.

This story doesn't seem to have plotholes and it connects to 3 of the games' settings.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 26, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> If Mundus killed Vergil, then who's Nelo Angelo?


As I see it, Vergil's soul was used to create Nelo Angelo. His physical body, however - I don't know. Most likely it'll somewhere in the demon world, preserved or something.

This is just basing from the story summary you get as you install the game (PS3), so yeah. I bet he could be revived if the soul from Nelo Angelo is released.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, that's another view, yet without plotholes and coherent with the other games.
So, it's possible too, so Capcom has only to choice...many many times it's really simple to build up a solid story but gamewriters screw everything.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2008)

Would you be devastated if Devil May Cry pulled a Megaman and got re-imagined? Like DMC X a game that took place 1000 years after 4.


P.S.
DMC4 is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, I would be devasted.
Basically Devil May Cry is Dante. Period.
You can add his brother, a strange-arm freak, a luscious sultry, whoever...but you can't erase Dante or you've killed the series.
Then, playing DMC in a future setting?
There's already DMC2 and, apart from the gameplay, has the infected taks and elicopters that were absolute shit.
Then we had a great IP, Dino Crisis, that died because it was too much changed.
Also, Megaman is already settled in the future, so 4000 or 5000 years from now doesn't really make difference.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

Who's to say that Dante can't get older than 1000 years? He's got frickin' demon blood in his veins after all.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, he can live, but he can age too, that's the problem.
He ages slower than a human but he ages anyway.


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Who's to say that Dante can't get older than 1000 years? He's got frickin' demon blood in his veins after all.



well.. dante already looked pretty old in DMC 2 and he was 168...


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't see anything old with Dante in DMC2. Just like a fully grown adult.


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Didn't see anything old with Dante in DMC2. Just like a fully grown adult.



well, he looked pretty old to me and some other people in this topic have said^^



> in DMC2 dante was just an old man


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

How can he look old? He looked pretty much like a man in his best years...or approaching his best years.


----------



## Haku_Taker (Feb 27, 2008)

Guys, I've played the game, and it's AWESOME.


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> How can he look old? He looked pretty much like a man in his best years...or approaching his best years.



well.. he looked like a 40'er to me



Haku_Taker said:


> Guys, I've played the game, and it's AWESOME.



i gotta agree


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 27, 2008)

Daelthasaar said:


> Yes, that's another view, yet without plotholes and coherent with the other games.
> So, it's possible too, so Capcom has only to choice...many many times it's really simple to build up a solid story but gamewriters screw everything.


^^

Besides, the only one that pretty much matters story-wise regarding is DMC1. Anything from before that, like 3 for example, can't really be ruined as long as it was done well enough and not to make any mistakes. 2 and 4 didn't really have that strong as a story as 1 and 3. I like 4 better since it's added a new male protagonist, though. So the story could be more open the next time around, not everything being tied with what Dante does, etc.




Anyway, I was wondering - how do you actually kill Dante? xD Except waiting for old age, or something.  I can't to look for any weaknesses when it comes to him. ;-;


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 27, 2008)

Purge him to death...that should work for everyone...but as shown from DMC4, Dante feels sick when poisoned.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

Decapitation also should work...


----------



## Akira (Feb 27, 2008)

Get Vergil to do it..


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Get Vergil to do it..



....

you must have a hell of a CPR skills if you want to let Vergil do that


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Get Vergil to do it..



i second


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i second



why is everybody so fucking pro-vergil?


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

I doubt everyone is. It just happens that we have pro-Vergil guys here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

Nero said:


> why is everybody so fucking pro-vergil?



because vergil pwns all  you can be pro-nero its fine im going with i think is WIN in the DMCverse


----------



## Novalis (Feb 27, 2008)

Nero said:


> well.. dante already looked pretty old in DMC 2 and he was 168...



Hrm...I dunno. ?_? 

I found something interesting in teh internets, though. ^_^



> *GI:* In DMC 1 and 3, Dante is sort of a smart-alecky party guy. In 2, he?s maybe more serious and mature. Where is Dante?s personality in DMC 4?
> 
> *Kobayashi:* Well you will have to forgive me for not knowing about the personality of Dante in part 2 because I didn?t work on that one. In 3, Dante is very young and hot-blooded, in his teens. In 4, he is in his 30?s but he is still Dante and he is still kind of hot-blooded. Dante will always have the sort of audacious quality to him.



*Hiroyuki Kobayashi* interview. *Game Informer* magazine, September 2006.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

Guschinger said:


> Hrm...I dunno. ?_?
> 
> I found something interesting in teh internets, though. ^_^
> 
> ...



so basically what kobayashi is saying is that DMC2 is non-cannon , thats great to hear then


----------



## Daelthasaar (Feb 27, 2008)

So, DMC1 was from Shinji Mikami, 3 and 4 from Kobayashi, and 2 was written by the guy that cleans the WCs at Capcom Building.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 27, 2008)

I actually happened to like DMC2 a lot when it first came out. More than DMC1. It was cool back then, and featured the coolest-looking Dante.

All of these Dantes just contradict each other  I do like the DMC3 Dante the most though.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 27, 2008)

> I actually happened to like DMC2 a lot when it first came out. More than DMC1. It was cool back then, and featured the coolest-looking Dante.
> 
> All of these Dantes just contradict each other  I do like the DMC3 Dante the most though.




DMC 2 character desighn was great, game just sucked.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't really think it sucked at the time. The fact that Dante could run up walls was cool and new, and the locations were way more varied! Hell, even moar varied than DMC3.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

DMC2 wasn't so much a bad game for itself, it just couldn't compare to its predecessor.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> DMC2 wasn't so much a bad game for itself, it just couldn't compare to its predecessor.



i agree not to mention the E&I hax, but the air combos where really badly done


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

Guschinger said:


> Hrm...I dunno. ?_?
> 
> I found something interesting in teh internets, though. ^_^
> 
> ...



however hes just ignoring the question..
he has his proffesionall opinion about it hes just to chicken shit to say it..


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> so basically what kobayashi is saying is that DMC2 is non-cannon , thats great to hear then



he does not say that, he only says that one member of the DMC3and 4 board didn't work on part 2 that doesnt make it non-cannon


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

nero you dont like me much do you


----------



## Nero (Feb 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> nero you dont like me much do you



no way i love u  xD


----------



## FinalEnd (Feb 27, 2008)

Nero said:


> he does not say that, he only says that one member of the DMC3and 4 board didn't work on part 2 that doesnt make it non-cannon



Thats enough for me to believe its non cannon!!!!!

All in favor?
--------------------------------------------------------
If he would just say DMC2 is non-cannon without a reason I wouldnt be mad or hate him. I would love him!!! And so would everyone else


----------



## Vergil (Feb 27, 2008)

It may be that I'm really crap at this game - but on bloody palace, what's the best way to beat the electric bastard? I'm usually low on time and health by the time I get to berial. to only get to level 19 is a bit shameful, but I'm not (or can't just yet) use any other costumes) so it's helping my technique at least

anyhow help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 27, 2008)

well just beat DMD thank god for mission 7

@Vergil 

hope this may help


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2008)

pretty much what I do. the big gay electric bastard causes me grief everytime, cos I have to get him out of electric mode with charged shots and gunfire. 

but thanks, I'll give it another go today


----------



## Nero (Feb 28, 2008)

Vergil said:


> pretty much what I do. the big gay electric bastard causes me grief everytime, cos I have to get him out of electric mode with charged shots and gunfire.
> 
> but thanks, I'll give it another go today




jep, just try to get away his beams and then fire at him


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2008)

Nero said:


> no way i love u  xD


----------



## Nero (Feb 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


>



dont you pek me


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 28, 2008)

@ Vergil: Wait till you get to the floors where the Blitz goes with other demons like gladius, basilisks, and (wtf?!?) another Blitz... it gets pretty intense.

Although I do have a harder time fighting that thing with Dante than Nero, since Nero's DTed Buster is pretty damn powerful... any tips on how to effectively beat the thing with Dante without losing a big chunk of health? (health loss mainly due to me mistiming Real Impact when it's elec shield is down)


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2008)

Nero said:


> dont you pek me


----------



## Nero (Feb 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


>



pekzors


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2008)

Nero said:


> pekzors


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2008)

shinjowy said:


> @ Vergil: Wait till you get to the floors where the Blitz goes with other demons like gladius, basilisks, and (wtf?!?) another Blitz... it gets pretty intense.
> 
> Although I do have a harder time fighting that thing with Dante than Nero, since Nero's DTed Buster is pretty damn powerful... any tips on how to effectively beat the thing with Dante without losing a big chunk of health? (health loss mainly due to me mistiming Real Impact when it's elec shield is down)



Well you don't lose a big chunk of health and it's quick

It's basically tapping triangle and circle in quick succession (or whatever those are on the 360). Just takes practice.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 28, 2008)

After replaying DMC3 I think I can now replay 4 in my sleep and get an S rating.


----------



## Freija (Feb 28, 2008)

if you guys didn't already know: Gunslinger + R1+Forward+Circle with Pandora instantly gets them out of the electic shit. beware though, as they have to be standing still or in visible sight for it to work and the little motion Dante does after the attack takes ages. props to Birkin for finding out.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 28, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> if you guys didn't already know: Gunslinger + R1+Forward+Circle with Pandora instantly gets them out of the electic shit. beware though, as they have to be standing still or in visible sight for it to work and the little motion Dante does after the attack takes ages. props to Birkin for finding out.


Ah, it's a shame you can't guard cancel the final animations for that move. 

A good alternative as well is the full charged R1 + Backward + Circle on Sword Master with the Rebellion. It's much safer too, since you get alot of window to charge it because the Blitz doesn't really know where you are when you start a battle with it xD

After that, just a couple of nicely timed Distorted Real Impacts should finish it off.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 28, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well you don't lose a big chunk of health and it's quick
> 
> It's basically tapping triangle and circle in quick succession (or whatever those are on the 360). Just takes practice.



O_O 
Now that was really quick. 
Interestingly enough, I also found someone in youtube using Royal Guard against the Blitz' lightning blast... man, that looked really cool. (I think that vid also had Nero table hopping the electricity in the room right before you get Yamato. I never even knew that was possible). 

Thanks for all the suggestions though. I'll definitely try all of this out.


----------



## Nero (Feb 29, 2008)

shinjowy said:


> O_O
> Now that was really quick.
> Interestingly enough, I also found someone in youtube using Royal Guard against the Blitz' lightning blast... man, that looked really cool. (I think that vid also had Nero table hopping the electricity in the room right before you get Yamato. I never even knew that was possible).
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions though. I'll definitely try all of this out.



Where's the fun in that? V.V


----------



## slickcat (Feb 29, 2008)

the fun can come after the DMD is beaten, then re-playability allows one to be reckless


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm taking a break from this game lol. I've been playing way too much, and been neglecting to start on my finals. I'll pick it back up when spring break starts, and I go back home( well SSBB will be out around that time, so it won't be played much.) I stopped at mission 8 on DMD.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

I feel for me, there was no replay value for the game.

I beat it in one week and haven't touched it since.

that was really disappointing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn On DMD Mode


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 29, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn On DMD Mode



lol thats how i beat him too


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn On DMD Mode



Wow...I never though about doing that.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol, he owned him.


----------



## Auron (Feb 29, 2008)

Epik High - Still Life

I thought I was pretty good at this game...after watching this guy play I realize just how terrible I am


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol, I never rated myself that hugly.

I just do enough so i can beat the level im playing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 29, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn On DMD Mode



It's nice to see that thehandvseye isn't going offline every other day now.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 1, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn On DMD Mode


Hehe, that's actually how I use Lucy against Echidna xD


----------



## Nero (Mar 1, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> lol thats how i beat him too



that isn't to hard, i did it the same way


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 1, 2008)

well im taking a break from this game 

popping in DMC3 rite now


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 3, 2008)

Nero said:


> that isn't to hard, i did it the same way



Lucifer's good against any big boss in the game really.

I think many here will love the bit starting at 1:45


----------



## Nero (Mar 3, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Lucifer's good against any big boss in the game really.
> 
> I think many here will love the bit starting at 1:45



true


----------



## FinalEnd (Mar 3, 2008)

lol to death
That was pretty good and yes i love the 1:45 part


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 3, 2008)

lol      1:45


----------



## Shepard (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn time in Bloody palace, I got to Lvl 59 but the timer allways gets me


----------



## Novalis (Mar 4, 2008)

Dante said:


> Damn time in Bloody palace, I got to Lvl 59 but the timer allways gets me



I do know what you mean. D:


----------



## slickcat (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah i got to lvl 84 with dante and timer ran out.


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 5, 2008)

lol i used super Dante 

ima damn cheater


----------



## Auron (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah I cleared Bloody Palace with Super Dante and never went below half health lol...I think I had like 40 min on the timer at the end too. Super stinger = most overpowered move ever.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 5, 2008)

Anybody got an faster way to beat those bug flying bug things? They are killing me in Bloody Palace mode.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 5, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Lucifer's good against any big boss in the game really.
> 
> I think many here will love the bit starting at 1:45


Now that is funny.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 6, 2008)

Auron said:


> Yeah I cleared Bloody Palace with Super Dante and never went below half health lol...I think I had like 40 min on the timer at the end too. Super stinger = most overpowered move ever.



I find Distorted Real Impact more overpowered once mastered.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 6, 2008)

Berri-chan said:


> Anybody got an faster way to beat those bug flying bug things? They are killing me in Bloody Palace mode.


I'll assume you're talking about the Faust and Mephisto on this.

With which part do you need, getting them down or killing them? And with which character, Dante or Nero?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone wanna add me as a friend so that I can keep track of your achievements?  *izaspy* I need frandz. my username is *tanabanana*. I beat the game on Devil Hunter mode today. Omg it was GREAT. Now Sons of Sparda mode is going to be a bitch.


----------



## Sinz-90XX (Mar 7, 2008)

Omg... I wonder if they'll EVER emulate this onto a console emulator


----------



## Novalis (Mar 9, 2008)

The _'lightning-thingie'_ is so annoying. It drives me crazy. ;_;


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2008)

I think you mean the Blitz, and yeah it is bitch to kill with Nero but with Dante you can do this trick using Gilgamesh/Royal Guard. Just do a normal standing punch but hit block as soon as it connects to get a royal block. This way not only does your punch damage the Blitz but you also add to the royal gauge meaning you can hit him with an almightly Royal release. I found this to be the easiest way to beat them, and there are plenty of vids of this on youtube.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think you mean the Blitz, and yeah it is bitch to kill with Nero but with Dante you can do this trick using Gilgamesh/Royal Guard. Just do a normal standing punch but hit block as soon as it connects to get a royal block. This way not only does your punch damage the Blitz but you also add to the royal gauge meaning you can hit him with an almightly Royal release. I found this to be the easiest way to beat them, and there are plenty of vids of this on youtube.



I should try that. 

Do you get any special prize for protecting Kyrie on the harder modes?


----------



## Shepard (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are the best strategies to kill the [Blitzes] with both Nero and Dante.

Dante: Pandora's box "OMEN" ability gets out Blitz's electric field instantly independently of the disaster gauge's level, so just switch to Gunslinger and pull out Omen while the thing isn't teleporting, once it's vulnerable get Gilgamesh on and switch to Swordmaster style, then use Real Impact on him (R1+back+O) if you know how to use distorsion do it (Basically use D.T. in the last hit of Real Impact) when it  falls down, execute Real Impact for the second time just when he's getting up. At this point the Blitz will start going berserk, use Coyote-A an shoot him a few times, this way it should die instantly and you should get a nice SSS style on the meter.

Nero: This one is a piece of cake, as soon as the Blitz appears start charging lvl 3 charged shots and fire them to him while it's visible, when the electric field dissapears get close and D.T. then Buster him while repeatedly shooting phantom swords to him during the buster animation (just hit []) when the animation ends get near him again (I usually use a short jump, since the Blitz will do a backflip) and Buster him again, you should be able to do it three times in a row. Just as you end the third Buster the Blitz will start going berserk you just have to use a lvl 1 charged shot on him and the Phantom Swords will kill him giving you an SSS rank.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think you mean the Blitz, and yeah it is bitch to kill with Nero but with Dante you can do this trick using Gilgamesh/Royal Guard. Just do a normal standing punch but hit block as soon as it connects to get a royal block. This way not only does your punch damage the Blitz but you also add to the royal gauge meaning you can hit him with an almightly Royal release. I found this to be the easiest way to beat them, and there are plenty of vids of this on youtube.



Thank you very much! 



			
				Dante said:
			
		

> Here are the best strategies to kill the [Blitzes] with both Nero and Dante.



Dankesch?n. ^_^


----------



## Nero (Mar 9, 2008)

'waits silently in a corner for DMC5, and if Nero isnt in it will kill himself(!)'


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 9, 2008)

Nero said:


> 'waits silently in a corner for DMC5, and if Nero isnt in it will kill himself(!)'



Nero WAS pretty damn cool in his own right, wasn't he? I think they're going in that direction... and I don't mind.

I just want moar screentime and relevance for the ladies though.


----------



## Nero (Mar 9, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Nero WAS pretty damn cool in his own right, wasn't he? I think they're going in that direction... and I don't mind.
> 
> I just want moar screentime and relevance for the ladies though.



meh you got to play one of the 'ladies' in DMC2, and it didnt confince me really well..


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2008)

Nero said:


> 'waits silently in a corner for DMC5, and if Nero isnt in it will kill himself(!)'



yeah he's gonna be there because he is going to get wtfpwned by vergil for his yamato back 

nah lets put our VERGIL/NERO rivalry aside but yeah i wouldnt mind having him he's a cool character after all but killing yourself  dude chill either way he's bound to return no matter what because he's got a fan-base now like how i know vergil is gonna return


----------



## Nero (Mar 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> yeah he's gonna be there because he is going to get wtfpwned by vergil for his yamato back
> 
> nah lets put our VERGIL/NERO rivalry aside but yeah i wouldnt mind having him he's a cool character after all but killing yourself  dude chill either way he's bound to return no matter what because he's got a fan-base now like how i know vergil is gonna return




nah, dieing by your own sword how nobel, really something for virgil. Its the end of his reign, and a new demon has arrived!

NERO




ok... so far for the fanboy talk, yeah hes proobably  returning but for the sotry itwould be really fucked up if he just showed up. i think we will see him again byt maybe as taking over Nero (considering the possibility he is sealed in his arm) but we wont see him again is phisicall way i think


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2008)

Nero said:


> nah, dieing by your own sword how nobel, really something for virgil. Its the end of his reign, and a new demon has arrived!
> 
> NERO
> 
> ...



physical VERGIL FTW  nothing in between 

and yeah nero might be taken over for all we know but i dont want another VS dante boss fight  dante doesnt make a good boss, he should leave it to his brother but i wonder how the story is gonna go in DMC5 are there going to avoid DMC2 or another prequel of dmc2 that would be really boring


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Mar 9, 2008)

finally just got my hands on this game! played the first tutorial level and thats all i did before my dad chucked me off the tv  ...but from wat ive seen... the cutscenes in the tutorial were awesome anyway, nero reloading his gun f-ing amazing!! 
im sure when the real action starts DMC4 won't dissapoint


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 9, 2008)

Game was great but not as great as I thought it was gonna be


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2008)

Tbh, i can see the devil bringer ripping off Nero's arm and rejoining its rightful master when Nero inevitably ends up in DMC5's verson of the Demon world.


----------



## Shepard (Mar 9, 2008)

Nero is Vergil, or Vergil is Nero take it as you want, anyways Nero is to stay and Vergil will return through him so we'll have both of them.

I'd pick Vergil over Nero any time of the week tough


----------



## Cirus (Mar 9, 2008)

Dante said:


> Nero is Vergil, or Vergil is Nero take it as you want, anyways Nero is to stay and Vergil will return through him so we'll have both of them.
> 
> I'd pick Vergil over Nero any time of the week tough


I will agree with that.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2008)

Dante said:


> Nero is Vergil, or Vergil is Nero take it as you want, anyways Nero is to stay and Vergil will return through him so we'll have both of them.
> 
> I'd pick Vergil over Nero any time of the week tough



i agree vergil is my pick any day of the week


----------



## Nero (Mar 10, 2008)

Dante said:


> Nero is Vergil, or Vergil is Nero take it as you want, anyways Nero is to stay and Vergil will return through him so we'll have both of them.
> 
> I'd pick Vergil over Nero any time of the week tough



that would settle for me^


----------



## RodMack (Mar 10, 2008)

Dante said:


> Dante: Pandora's box "OMEN" ability gets out Blitz's electric field instantly independently of the disaster gauge's level, so just switch to Gunslinger and pull out Omen while the thing isn't teleporting, once it's vulnerable get Gilgamesh on and switch to Swordmaster style, then use Real Impact on him (R1+back+O) if you know how to use distorsion do it (Basically use D.T. in the last hit of Real Impact) when it  falls down, execute Real Impact for the second time just when he's getting up. At this point the Blitz will start going berserk, use Coyote-A an shoot him a few times, this way it should die instantly and you should get a nice SSS style on the meter.


I should try doing that next time I play BP with Dante. Blitz always gives a hard time. The farthest I went in BP was Stage 53 with Dante. I should also probably try BP with Nero again since the farthest I went using him was Stage 25 which was a while ago. 

I just beat SOS mode today and probably give DMD mode a try.


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 10, 2008)

Vergil ftw


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 11, 2008)

DUDE, did I just beat _Dante_ on DMD mode on my _first_ try? I thought I was going to get my ass kicked, and managed to get a B for the mission!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you talking about Mission 1 or Mission 10?


----------



## Nero (Mar 11, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> DUDE, did I just beat _Dante_ on DMD mode on my _first_ try? I thought I was going to get my ass kicked, and managed to get a B for the mission!



haha xD,

dont underestimate the power of Nero!


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2008)

i wont even comment on the above post


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 12, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Are you talking about Mission 1 or Mission 10?



Mission 1.



			
				Nero said:
			
		

> haha xD,
> 
> dont underestimate the power of Nero!



It's so funny, because I had more trouble with him on Son of Sparda. lolwut?

And yeah, Nero is pretty awesome. Devil Bringer is <3

You know, this thought came to me... WHY couldn't they have a multiplayer online mode, besides the ranking thing? It could be just like bloody palace... two players could try and rack up style points within a certain amount of time and the player with the most by the end would win. 

Player vs player battles could have been pretty exciting too.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW this is really amazing !!!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't wait X3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 13, 2008)

Beating Dante is easy if you get him in the shootshootshoot + Snatch + 3 slashes + Buster + repeat combination.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

Beating Dante is easy if you get him in the shootshootshoot + Snatch + 3 slashes + Buster + repeat combination.


----------



## Auron (Mar 13, 2008)

This isn't exactly a secret but if u want to instantly own as Nero switch the shoot button from X (square on ps3 i think) to something where u can have a charged shot constantly...charged shot lvl 3 owns everything.  Since I did this my nero pwnage has gone up astronomically and I have pretty much every mission S ranked with him on all the difficulties.  Now my Dante skill is lacking tho


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 13, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> Beating Dante is easy if you get him in the shootshootshoot + Snatch + 3 slashes + Buster + repeat combination.


Might I ask why you copied me?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

Nero is good, but I'm just too damn use to Dante.


----------



## Nero (Mar 13, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i wont even comment on the above post




well..... actually that is a comment on my post^^


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2008)

Nero said:


> well..... actually that is a comment on my post^^


----------



## Novalis (Mar 17, 2008)

The cutscene 'Dante and Agnus à la Shakespeare' is soooo awesome. <3


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2008)

Guschinger said:


> The cutscene 'Dante and Agnus ? la Shakespeare' is soooo awesome. <3



BEST CUTSCENE IN THE WHOLE GAME  

SUMMON AND KILL SUMMON AND KILL 


although all dante's cutscene are win


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 18, 2008)

i fail to see the logic hurr


----------



## Akira (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sorry but:
"Is Sanity....the Price to Pay...........FOR POWER?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!!!"

Is simply the best line in that scene.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> i fail to see the logic hurr



thats win i remember how he said it as well


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm sorry but:
> "Is Sanity....the Price to Pay...........FOR POWER?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!!!"
> 
> Is simply the best line in that scene.



This should be on someone's sig.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2008)

vault023 said:


> SUMMON AND KILL SUMMON AND KILL


I fail to see the logic here.


----------



## FinalEnd (Mar 20, 2008)

I like the scene with the Blitz monster I thought that was pretty cool even though short


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah the Shakespeare scene is awesome, so is the lucifer one, I can't wait for dmc5


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2008)

hopefully capcom will put in vergil


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 20, 2008)

If it is called DMC5 at all...in fact I have a feeling that DMC is dead. Capcom is one of those companies that really doesn't give a shit if there franchise dies, and this is because they can always fall back on Street Fighter or Resident Evil to fill in the gaps of there quarterly gain. Capcom could release a game of shit and stil sell more than a handful which is really a shame since of all the big gaming designers out there, Capcom really deserves a slap on the wrist for some of the crap they have sold consumers.

What I'm saying is...Capcom is the Japanese EA.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 21, 2008)

In the Lucifer scene, Dante sounds like he's talking about sex.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2008)

RodMack said:


> In the Lucifer scene, Dante sounds like he's talking about sex.



i know  he piercing with great force and he finally rams it in


----------



## Novalis (Mar 21, 2008)

That's very unlike him.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2008)

you think 

havent you seen the cutscene right B4 the frog boss fight


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 21, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i know  he piercing with great force and he finally rams it in



And in the end, we're all satisfied.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And in the end, we're all satisfied.



anyone would be satisfied after that


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 23, 2008)

guys can anyone giveme tips to beat dante in mission 10?


----------



## Kamina (Mar 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> guys can anyone giveme tips to beat dante in mission 10?



Just around a hell of alot and use your devil arm for every attack, i just kept smashing him on the floor lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> guys can anyone giveme tips to beat dante in mission 10?


As you run towards him, do a jump -- which he then copies. He's pretty much defenceless in the air so snatch him, do the first 2 hits of Nero's aerial combo, DT, then use do a Buster. Rinse. Repeat.

Or you can be cheap and exploit his AI, just keep shooting on the ground while going near him, and then quickly change to a Buster. You can keep doing this as much as you like, but you probably won't get any Stylish points for it so that sucks. :/


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2008)

the way to do it is spamming busters basically


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 23, 2008)

vault023 said:


> the way to do it is spamming busters basically



Yea thats how I did it


----------



## Akira (Mar 23, 2008)

Theres no way in hell we would get playable characters lol, even though a couple of costumes wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Theres no way in hell we would get playable characters lol, even though a couple of costumes wouldn't hurt.



I'm right there with you.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Theres no way in hell we would get playable characters lol, *even though a couple of costumes wouldn't hurt*.


Knowing Capcom, they're probably too lazy to do that.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know how I feel about DC with new chars or costumes, because you know, i'm not rich, and I were thinking about buying Ninja Gaiden Sigma, but when I entered PSN to see if there where any extras.... well.... let's say i'm not paying 5€ for a char, 5€ for speed mode, and 5€ for i don't remember what... making a total of 15€ PLUS the price of the game.... yeah. Maybe i'm the only one that see that as PURE ROBBERY but, as I said earlier, I'M NOT RICH XD.

Maybe nice costumes (AT LEAST 2 per character) or a new character... I would pay 3€ max for that things, because I already paid 70€ for the game, and that's A LOT of money (keep in mind i'm talking about €, not $, there's quite a difference :3)


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2008)

lol i paid mine for £30 since i traded in my strangle hold woth it as well but i get where your coming from games in the UK are expensive though ps3 games are £40 thats like $80 in the US, the UK always gets things late and to top it all they get cheated


----------



## Enishi (Mar 27, 2008)

> lol i paid mine for ?30 since i traded in my strangle hold woth it as well but i get where your coming from games in the UK are expensive though ps3 games are ?40 thats like $80 in the US, the UK always gets things late and to top it all they get cheated



WE ALL in Europe get cheated xDDD, seriously, sometimes I feel like the game industry is mocking us or something :/.

BTW, I had no option but to pay 70? for the game, because that's the first game I bought The day I bought the system, lol xD, so I didn't have any games to trade in ^^u (Even so, I don't tend to sell my games, only if they're pure crap ).


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2008)

well stranglehold wasnt all that bad but it became too repetitive thats what i didnt like  anyway that game came with the system


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Mar 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> well stranglehold wasnt all that bad but it became too repetitive thats what i didnt like  anyway that game came with the system



whats ur rating of the game out of 10


----------



## Draffut (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure if you guys know who Ben Yahtzee is (and his Zero Punctiation reviews), but he had a good review of this game.  thought you might want to see it:


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2008)

Whitewolf said:


> whats ur rating of the game out of 10



i will give it a 6 and a half its a decent game


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Mar 30, 2008)

rather harsh. but it deserves that score. maybe even a lil' lower


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2008)

its too repetitive and at the end of the day its just mindless blowing up of stuff basically


----------



## AxelDemonSlayer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hagi said:


> On a whole i have actually grown to like Nero and his style glad they included him after all.
> 
> Just started with Dante don't get me wrong he kicks ass but i miss snatch it's an awesome ability.



ya i agree. ive beaten the game on devil hunter and almost son of sparda already and im more used to Nero because of his arm. It may be cheap sometimes but its effective.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2008)

because of grappling thats all 

but the blitz with dante is so fucking easy i dont need to run around like a headless chicken all i do is devil trigger and attack even if its with its electric shield on 

that move is so broken


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 12, 2008)

vault023 said:


> because of grappling thats all
> 
> but the blitz with dante is so fucking easy i dont need to run around like a headless chicken all i do is devil trigger and attack even if its with its electric shield on
> 
> that move is so broken



It's safer to tackle Blitzes as Nero actually. CS3s vs the Coyote-A, no contest, not to mention Showdown and Maximum Bet and bustering. 
However for Dante I've been honing my "guard cancels" using Gilgamesh on the electric shield and Royal Blocking right after to prevent damage on me. Then Distorted Real Impacts etc. till a dead Blitz. Doing that method on SOS Mission 14 was a pain though, the Faults were so annoying.

Beat Son of Sparda recently too, with all S ranks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't posted in this thread in about 100 pages 'cause of spoilers. I got the game about two weeks ago. Devil Hunter & Son of Sparda weren't very challenging. I got past 5 levels of DMD in one sitting. It's on the verge of being too easy, but maybe that's because Nero's arm & revolver are just too much. In DMC3 even some of the earlier levels took me a *lot* of time to get through. It's always harder in this game with Dante especially with no DTE.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2008)

lol i know what you mean charged shot lvl 3 of nero's blue rose is just too broken  not to mention his grapples lol i never use DT with nero i only use in when im grappling bosses or the blitz 

DMC3 on very hard was a bitch already but on DMD it got a whole lot worser...so DMC4's difficulty is nothing compared to DMC3


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lol i know what you mean charged shot lvl 3 of nero's blue rose is just too broken  not to mention his grapples lol i never use DT with nero i only use in when im grappling bosses or the blitz
> 
> DMC3 on very hard was a bitch already but on DMD it got a whole lot worser...so DMC4's difficulty is nothing compared to DMC3



Yeah, I started out with 4. After getting most of Devil Hunter done on my first playthrough I managed to find a brand new copy of DMC3 SE and bought it. Kicked my ass so hard compared to how DMC4 plays. Nero is too overpowered because the power is focused onto his fewer attack methods compared to Dante.

Anyway I managed to get number 1 position for the New Zealand Bloody Palace rankings recently. Second good attempt too, the first, well I got owned by Dante in the end after getting his health down to halfway. But yeah, I got my revenge scoring a good 4.11 million points.


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2008)

DMC3 SE? That's easier than the original DMC3 game.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> DMC3 SE? That's easier than the original DMC3 game.



I know! Makes DMC4 look like even more of a cakewalk.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nero is overpowered. I haven't played/unlocked Hell & Hell yet but so far it's been considerably easier than DMC3 DMD. And what's this about the difficulty difference between DMC3: SE and DA? I thought it was just a new boss and Virgil. 

I think the dumbing down had something to do with attracting newbies from the Xbox install base.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 25, 2008)

So the has been announced. 

Will add Turbo Mode, Legendary Dark Knight Mode (which greatly increases the number of enemies you face), and Benchmark (lets you summon whatever enemies you want in a Bloody Palace type arena)

Capcom better make this DLC for the console version


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 5, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So the has been announced.
> 
> Will add Turbo Mode, Legendary Dark Knight Mode (which greatly increases the number of enemies you face), and Benchmark (lets you summon whatever enemies you want in a Bloody Palace type arena)
> 
> Capcom better make this DLC for the console version


I haven't checked the main site thoroughly yet, but  (view fullsize so it's not all pixelly xD)

And I don't know about DLC for consoles... would it be able to run it? Specially with that much amount of enemies, I really doubt it. It already lags like hell for me when it comes to the forest area. >.>


I've been playing the 360 version since the game's release day, but I got a PS3 on GTA IV's release so I've been playing it a bit and it still lags for me o.o Anyway, I haven't reached DMD on it nor finished Devil Hunter mode since I've been too occupied with GTA


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 9, 2008)

I've come seeking help. 

What's the best way of dispatching those fire-dogs to obliteration on DMD? I'm on Mission 16 and the last three times they've completely pwned me. Throw style to the wind, I just want an efficient way of destroying them. Anyone up for helping me? :/

__________________​
EDIT - Never mind, I've found it.


----------



## Dan (May 9, 2008)

I'm looking to start DMC4 again tomorrow.

I feel I went through that game to quick and didn't get to experience the true potential it has.

I only scratched the surface.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah trust me Dan you didn't. About 90% of the fun of the game lies in perfecting it instead of just completing the standard levels. 

Anyway I've found ways to kill those fiery mutts. Stingers/Shotty Stingers, Round Trips, and well-placed Drives with Trickster to avoid damage. Not too stylish but that can wait for me.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (May 11, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So the has been announced.
> 
> Will add Turbo Mode, Legendary Dark Knight Mode (which greatly increases the number of enemies you face), and Benchmark (lets you summon whatever enemies you want in a Bloody Palace type arena)
> 
> Capcom better make this DLC for the console version



Have the minimum system requirement specs been released?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2008)

just out of interest is anyone still playing dmc4? I got it when it first came out and I stopped playing it probably after one month.

I'm STILL playing DMC3 though


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2008)

same for me i stop playing dmc4 while i still play dmc3, you should remembeer that all those monsters in dmc4 are made for nero only an they added dante last moments because of fans complaining thats why when you use dante the game sucks. dante's weapons are not really inspired just thrown in

also DMC3 game system just shit stomps on DMC4


----------



## Novalis (Nov 23, 2008)

capcom can make amends if dante is the main character in dmc 5 again !


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2008)

vergil returning, rape stomping nero and taking the yamato back


----------



## Novalis (Nov 23, 2008)

that " can " happen as well x'D 

i like dante's character design in dmc 4. but, as you already mentioned, almost everything is designed for nero lol. the game could have been excellent if the creators had been more innovative. instead of introducing a completely unappealing chara, they could have tried to improve dante's moves or even invent new ones. 
actually, nero isn't needed to make the gameplay better. well, to be fair, he may be quite useful to "push on" the story; i don't want him to be the main character all the same.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2008)

well in the game he was overpowered his arm was fucking overpowered let me not start on his blue rose lvl 3 shot  

for the story he was needed but dante's design is the only thing i found pleasant about him, oh yeah and his DT stinger


----------



## Novalis (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, in dmc 4 some demons are so difficult to kill with dante -__-; 
playing with nero isn't more fun, though. 
he is extremely limited;
basically, you have to use the same moves over and over again. 
at least dante can switch styles, lol. 

to be honest, even nerfed dante is more fun than nero  !


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2008)

nerfed dante is fun but its a bitch to kill things especially on DMD  the blitz are too much for him 

and with nero its always cra-...., cra........., crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy  

over and over again


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone give me the bonus pictures where Lady is included ? would be lovely.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 













from what i can gather


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

That's what I looked for <3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

I liked Lady's outfit in DMC3 more than her DMC4 one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

she's hotter in this one though


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm about to shoot myself, seriously, how do you kill those electric fuckers easily again ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

with Nero ?

i always SSS them with him


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

I DON'T REMEMBER HOW TO  And it's bugging me like hell. And I don't remember how to shoot that orb back at the paladins either to SSS them.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

with easy its easy 

its charge shot lvl 3, run around so you dont get tagged. Repeat until the electric shield is down then swoop in with DT and grab it, while nero attacks press square to send summoned swords at it 

after 2 or 3 grapples it dies

and SSS without taking any damage at all


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Rather SoS and above, but it's the same I suppose. 

And what about the orb, how the hell did you destroy it so it blows up the three paladins summoning it ?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 17, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Rather SoS and above, but it's the same I suppose.
> 
> And what about the orb, how the hell did you destroy it so it blows up the three paladins summoning it ?



I charge shoot it though the 1337 way of doing it is to deflect it with your sword.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

when it gets to the hardest difficulty like Dante must die i used holy water


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

You actually use the items? Pussy 




Royal_Devil1 said:


> I charge shoot it though the 1337 way of doing it is to deflect it with your sword.



OH YEAH! YOU HIT THE FUCKER 


Thanks guys <3


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

he fucking runs away  have you fucking fought him on Dante Must Die 

he's hard to hit so fuck spending more than 30 minutes on a boss in DMC , Holy water FTW


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude, I've cleared it all, Birkin as my witness, but then I accidentally deleted that save file instead of the one I was supposed to like 7 months ago, and haven't played since (excl. now)  I'm on like SoS mission 18


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

my brother overwrote my data as well  i had to start all over again


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 17, 2008)

You guys mean Blitz?

It´s easier with Dante but if you have to murder that fucker with Nero I recommend you to avoid him while whoping his arse with some charged shots... Then DT plus some DT moves and he is yours.

Remember to *RUN* when he turns red... in DMD if he grabs you he empties your life bar like a sucker!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

^ Running is the safest way but you hardly get any orbs. Lucifer was the most useful weapon to kill the Blitz's. Up+Attack - Repeat.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

When using Nero once his electric shield is down, he doesn't survive another time to put it back up again.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm getting the PC version soon. hope its good, one thing is that I'm getting a good control pad. I hate the 360 control pad for switching styles with Dante


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Buy a ps3 dammit.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2008)

Vergil said:


> I'm getting the PC version soon. hope its good, one thing is that I'm getting a good control pad. I hate the 360 control pad for switching styles with Dante



Console Controls for DMC4 >>>>>>>>>>>> PC Controls

generally:

PS3 DMC4 Controls >>> XBox360 Controls >>>>>>>>> PC Controls


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Buy a ps3 dammit.


LDK mode is missing on consoles, so that's out of the question 

Vergil, do you mind if I ask you what kind of pad you're getting for the PC? I've had the PC version of the game since release, infact I have it installed right now but I haven't played it once since I don't have a pad.

I also have the PS3 version of the game, meaning I have a Sixaxis to plug on my PC, sadly it's 64-bit Vista right now, and the drivers aren't compatible. I'll have to buy a new pad to play the game. ^^


The 360 pad is a buzzkill for this game, specially for Dante, say you wanna go Swordmaster, there's like a 75% chance that when you leave your thumb from the d-pad that you'll be in Royalguard  (atleast for me that's how it's been xD)


----------



## GTR (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got this on pc and got a logitech ps2 pad and it works great and yes Lady is much hotter in DMC 4 then in 3.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *LDK mode* is missing on consoles, so that's out of the question



What is that?

Edit: Oh Legendary Dark Knight....lol

Whats so special about that Mode?
DMC4 sure has enough different Modes already.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What is that?
> 
> Edit: Oh Legendary Dark Knight....lol
> 
> ...


Ahem.







I doubt it's something the consoles would be able to handle, which means playing the PC version would be nice <3

Gah, seeing these images makes me want to play, but using a keyboard would be shameful (also, painful and frustrating, hehe)


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> LDK mode is missing on consoles, so that's out of the question
> 
> Vergil, do you mind if I ask you what kind of pad you're getting for the PC? I've had the PC version of the game since release, infact I have it installed right now but I haven't played it once since I don't have a pad.
> 
> ...



that's what was happening with me too. I'd want to go from swordmaster to gunslinger and end up with trickster and sky star myself away when I wanted to do shoot stuff.

I heard you can get an adapter that lets you use the ps2 control pad, so I might get that. The game is 360 controller compatible but that would be utterly pointless


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2008)

Vergil said:


> that's what was happening with me too. I'd want to go from swordmaster to gunslinger and end up with trickster and sky star myself away when I wanted to do shoot stuff.
> 
> I heard you can get an adapter that lets you use the ps2 control pad, so I might get that. The game is 360 controller compatible but that would be utterly pointless


Yup, with gunslinger I end up on Trickster too! xD

Instead of rainstorming with Ebony and Ivory I end up dashing away, so I can't get any good combos going on the 360 ;___;

Wouldn't that be a little awkward, though? Specially with Nero on a PS2 pad instead of a sixaxis. Your timings with his rev will be off and you'll have to learn the timings again >___>

And maybe this can't be an option for me, what if it doesn't work on Vista? xD


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

And I'm 100% done again, well, I haven't S classed everything, but besides that =)


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

after my brother ruined my save file i stopped on dante must die, couldnt be bothered anymore


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Heaven and Hell must be the hardest level 


It's like DMC 2.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

i swear heaven or hell is the one hit kill  

DMC2 i solo'd with guns only


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So just more enemies.

LOL Consoles can handle a lot more than most PCs while running on highest graphic level.
I have a high end Gamer PC but DMC4 Demo on highest graphic options didn't run liquid.
I never had any slowdown on my PS3 though.


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Portia said:


> i swear heaven or hell is the one hit kill
> 
> DMC2 i solo'd with guns only



So was Heaven and Hell


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

dark knight mode is sweetness with nero

double jump, grab, buster, instant rev, crush down with a level 3 rev, repeat, throw in some charged shots


----------

